# A Criticism of Rationalism



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

This is going to be a long eries of spontaneous notes and journal of random discoveries, thoughts regarding to the nature of human RATIONALITY, which is more of a foundamental nature to human cognitive faculty than knowledge. 

As we know that John Locke, David Hume, and even greek philosophers already have started the reflective contemplation on how our knowledge work, originate, manifest themself, all claimed to us the rational power to consummate their noble goals in philosophy and reconnaissance of the world and of ourselves. However, none of them really touched the nature of rationality itself. 

Not directly and normatively though, certain but very few philosopher did touch on the core of this problem: 

Wittgenstein’s Logical Atomism

Logical atomism does try to elaborate how our rational thinking works in a logical sequence. Here, Wittgenstein breaks down rationality into independent blocks of logical atoms, as Sir Russell, his teacher terms that this logical atom is a ideological unit not physical. We could be safe to consider breaking down rationality into logical atoms as a avant-guard trial in investigating the foundamental nature of rationality, and that, there is definitely an underlying motivation of rationality which is still to be elaborated. 

However, I am not interested in Quantum theories in consciousness, which is tended to confuse consciousness with rationality. The Quantum theories can not explain the macrocosmic order, rely soly on mathematical identities in explaining the almost impalpable microcosm with enormous amount of energy from MACROCOSM. This is a paradox itself, if you have to rely on high energy procedures, the microcosmic phenomena revealed could not be what theories suppose to be. 

To be continued.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Consciousness and rationality:

Consciousness in classical philosophy was the embodiment of senses, there are many ideas about how many senses we have, but th point here is not about how to define the sense, because whatever the theory about the senses, does not affect the basic relations between the senses and consciousness: what is consciousness? It is still safe to say that consciousness is the collective manifestation of the senses, be infinitely many or the traditionally 5-6 senses. 
You expand the range of senses, you expand the definition of consciousness. 

To investigate what is right or wrong is the goal of philosophy as termed by Plato. Also by Plato： to investigate the cause and the effect is the goal of inquiry, however, reason was connected to the good and the greater good. This is an interesting historical revelation. 

According to ancient greeks, rationality means reasoning, reasoning aims to be good and to be ever better. However, modern confusion about to be good comes from atheistic argument against the traditional moral values and their proposition of universal dualism, denying a definitive standard of good and evil that can be commonly shared. The predominance of atheistic voices is an idiosyncratic token of our age, it is definitely more of a distractive factor in sharing knowledge than being inspiring in anyway. Science is a process of control, when the control is required, politics and interested-factors will contaminate the space of transparency. Making science a body of principles that stands as the alternative party to a common belief system is off-topic of science itself and extremely inhuman and dangerous. 

Our consciousness might not always reflect the reality we need to know, let alone if we can not be sure about the nature of our senses, reason then comes in invitation. Humanity is probably proud of this invitation, so we can say that reason started from we doubting our own senses, a form of self-reflection on our own biological limitations. 


To be continued.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Rationalism and Empiricism:

This is an inevitable pair of conceptions none of them can evade the another. However, really? 

To take thinking process as an act is not old, Victor Hugo says, even by looking at the sky, this is a noble act itself. Empiricism has to do with the process of control, therefore, it is no more than a scientifical process. Why I do not shame away from posting this blog, because, I believe that thinking itself, or any tiny gesture of grace itself is an act of philosophical prgamatism, capable of changing the world. Art, music, belong to this category of pragmatical thinking act motivated by rationalism. Therefore, I think rationalism and empiricism should have a clear demarcation between their connotations, let alone empiricism always tends to require physical evidences and definitive physical experiences. Thinking process and grace though they might be motivated by rationality, they resist clear definitions in many ways, same with the idea of being good, is always controversial in the eyes of empiricists. 

My motivation is clear: to defend the universal commonality of the power of rationalism, to debunk the scientifical rationing of humanity, idealism, passion, traditional heritages, and showcase how a commoner would use the tools of rational argument in defence of his own integrity. 

To be Continued.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Kant`s Critique of Pure reason:

I have his book on my shelf for sometime, but have not read it yet. In the internet summary, I find Kants definition of pure reason:


> Kantian conception of reason that it is preoccupied with the "unconditioned which would stop the regress of conditions by providing a condition that is not itself conditioned in its turn."


It sounds a bit similar to my proposition of understanding ones own conditions as the start of reasoning. Unconditioned identity by Kant is a bit mysterious, the commentator explains as follows:



> The demand for the unconditioned is essentially a demand for ultimate explanation, and links up with the rational prescription to secure systematic unity and completeness of knowledge. Reason, in short, is in the business of ultimately accounting for all things. As Kant formulates this interest of reason in the first Critique, it is characterized by the logical maxim or precept: "Find for the conditioned knowledge given through the understanding the unconditioned whereby its unity is brought to completion" (A308/B364). It is central to Kant's Dialectic that this requirement for systematic unity and completeness of knowledge is inherent in the very nature of our reason. *Controversially, Kant does not take it that this demand for the unconditioned is something we can dismiss*, nor does he take the interests we have in metaphysics to be merely products of misguided enthusiasm.


The concept of the unconditioned itself is metaphysical and transcendental which he dismissed as illusions. My understanding of this term is, it refers to the motivation of the reason itself, it is what I am dealing with now. The foundamental motivation of reason. However, the unconditioned identity is not elaborated by Kant himself, so it means I can freely interprete to my convenience. Unconditioned of what? I underlying the underconditional sharing of the self-evident truth and the principles formed by this kind of truth.

Therefore, Kants critique on reason is foundamentally not in conflict with my theory of reason. however, I still rely on metaphysical rhetorics which many rationalists reject. This might have to do with my limited English skill in philosophical argument and my conviction as a theist.

My many thanks to the generous internet sources and learned authors behind these informative works.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Further comments on Kantian Reason:

Human beings are conditioned, as long as according to our own reason, it would be irrational to consider we are omnipotent so that we must bring togather everything into sense dictated by human understanding. First, to acknowledge that human beings are conditioned beings, as versus the unconditioned unknown world of nature, of history, of creation, even of ourself is the very foundation of human reason. And human reason itself, could be the most conditioned attribute of our being.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Unconditional Sharing as a form of knowledge:

The lie is not without the process of deliberation, according to British psychologist, Adrian Raine, lying is cognitively complex, therefore, it does have a reasoning process. So Reasoning process is never a warant against the lies, if telling untruth is also a part of reasoning, how can reason lead us to the completion（Kantian） of knowledge?

So reason should have a common directory to base its process on, say ethics, say moral codes, laws, conscientious responsibilities. Lies and reason should not be judicially indifferentiated and ethically ambiguous as in the process and the result of reasoning.

Reason to be judged by reason, and the endless self-criticism must be applied to investigate and justify the preceding effort of reasoning. This *endlessness *of circle of rational self-criticism is the final formality of human reason. If this self-criticism is applied, no room for lies. By reason, lies are born, and by reason lies must be exposed. Reason and lies are not compatible in either the process or in the product, therefore, the lie is not a product of reasoning, even though it might be produced through deliberation. And deliberation however might be complex, it is not by nature pertaining to reason. We can see an extra-personal pattern of reasoning, it needs contextual transparency to work within a person or between persons. Reason can not be a selfish attribute, it naturally, self-evidently encompasses altruism. I may say that human reason as a concept is a member of the* self-evident truth* that is of core importance to the whole humanity (Sounds starting to taking in some metaphysical elements without much problem.)

To complete this circle of self-criticism, transparency, sharing of a common rational ground, and solid social principles must be the requisit preconditions. We all knows that partial truth is a form of dangerous lie, reason not checked by reason is half-reason, it might not be reason at all. Sharing is indispensable for the continued process of reasoning, which is the complete form of human reason, therefore, sharing itself constitutes a form of knowledge, and a product of human reason.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

My previous claims about the nature of Reason: Posted in an unwelcoming section. (Thanks mods for preserving my posts there)

1-Reason originated from self-reflection of ones own conditions of being, which I categorize into 3 topics:
1-Condition by birth: cultural, national, familial, racial, epochial backgrounds; 
2-Condition of living: education, relationships, profession, passions, private affairs; 3-Condition of future death: religious conviction, accumulated regrets, justices, wishes for posterity, confession, repentence.

2--Reason itself is universally affirmative, its goal is not to doubt but to confirm, affirm and support the sharing of truth and belief. 

3-Doubt is not a virtue by itself, even could be a vice.

4-The Self-evident truth is the most important truth we need to share and know about. 

5-Unconditional sharing of self-evident truth is the only way to sustain human reason.

6-Human reason can not be rationed according to controlled process, it must be free of manipulation, it is universally common and relies on the condition of human equality, everybody counts. To be a proxy of another, to let yourself down is choosing not to be a part of human reasoning process, an ideal state of equality is the basis for human reason to work in its full power. 

7-There is an ideal state of human reason which might not be realized but can be theorized(as of the 6th point), to realize such ideal state also forms the motivation of our common perseverance in social developments. 

8-Reason is mutual and reciprocal, starts from reflection on oneself, continues through thinking for each other.It is not a part of any kind of private or personal talents, it does not matter how smart one can be, reason is never a personal talent or gift. 

(Not discussed in detail)

To be continued.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Of the vice of pure doubt:

Doubting is the sheer manifestation of vice, which does not necessarily reflect the process of thinking, it is just an intuitive reactionary out of ignorance. Socrates was doubted by his enemies, Cicero was doubted by his murderers, as shown by all violent mobs without any interest in the truth, sheer doubt is a vice. Many self-proclaimed rationalists encourage people to doubt in a certain direction but not really provide a direction for belief, whereas they implant the sparkles of hatred and violence in favor of their own untold agendas. Doubt for doubts sake will turn into destruction for destructions sake. 

The evil passions, so many times stigmatized by the rationalists, nothing is more evil than sheer doubt: the doubt without inquiry, without a belief in something. If you have no belief at all, you have no reasonable doubt or are not capable of thinking for yourself, or just being an opportunistic hypocrite. The doubt must be controlled by your believes, reasons, knowledge, by which you will be kept aware of the responsibilities in this world of connection.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Self-doubt as the greatest wisdom.

I posted one of my own mottos here but deleted due to my indiscretion:



> I do not believe in myself, I believe in everything else but myself, however, I love myself unconditionally.


This is my own motto expressing one of my believes, self-confidence is useless for a man of truth, because, everytime he faces the truth he feels intimidated, frightened, humble and that he just sees the truth, like seeing the beautiful things of nature and of art, none of the greatest creations should belong to anyone but God. What do I believe in? truth? no, to say that I believe in truth is like saying I am the angel of God, truth does not even need to be believed in, it is just there, when people want see the falsehood, the truth just show the falsehood; when people want to see the truth, the truth will just reveal itself. I do not need to believe in the truth or myself, I just want to believe in people, in all living creatures, and all that I am connected to and that I hope to be connected to.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is Truth? As My Ultimate Self-Introduction. 

Some people think the truth is pertaining to be good, to be the aeternity, to be proven, but to me, it is just the truth. I choose truth not because I believe it to be the good, to be the aeternity, or I want to prove anything, but just because it is truth. To be true or to be false is just a problem of choices, nothing more nothing less. 

If I want to be good, if I want to be true, then I must be wanting both of them, not that it is good to be true or it is true to be good. I just want everything that is good and that is true, I am insatiably greedy in these terms. It also has nothing to do with my believes, I just happen to believe in something and then want to continue believing.

Yours Ariasexta


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Victory of People VS Victory of Circumstance

People is not always capable of expressing their true mind, not only that, people have the right to remain silence about their true mind. The rulers rule is not to represent the people, a truly free people can not be represented by any one, including the wisest man on Earth. Peoples interest in common is not the true will of people, even if some philosophers in rule can represent the best interests of their people, still they do not represent what people really want and will. This is the truth, and many elites are delusional in this regard, thinking they do represent the people when they serve peoples best interests. But I do not blame them for serving the common and private interests, this is just their job and what they can do best. However, I am saying, however excellent a ruler can be, there will always be a fatal limitation to his rule. I basically in denial of Plato`s philosophers rule ideology. Why? the following explains:

*Peoples interests either in private or common are just a kind of circumstantial alter ego, a false image of peoples true will. People almost never show their true will or even know it themselves in their entire life. 
*
I call it as the circumstantial stupidity, which looks like wisdom sometimes, but actually the underdyling delusion will cause great havoc if people do not realize it. Well, it may not be stupidty at all, it is the human wisdom at its fatal limitation. To rely solely on human terms, we are doomed to destroy each other. This is no mystery, no metaphysical allegory, simply as obvious as a poorly designed machine that is set to break down.

Within the limitation of human wisdom, a kind of greatest failure that I call as the circumstantial victory will happen, which will look a kind of great liberation and revolution, but in fact, it is the greatest defeat of humanity. Peoples interests overcomes people themselves, circumstance triumphs over humanity, only then stupidity, no, the real stupidity will appear, people will become slaves to their own terms, interests; to all the objective goals of survival, to a life that is harshly rationed, formalized, soulless, thoughtless, even the happiness is fake.

Yes, what most of the people speak on circumstances in the public is mostly lies, wanting to be pleasant, in order to fit in, to look smartily "normal", they have to lie. Slowly, these people will become enslaved by the collective delusion considering circumstantial interests are their own true voice, their true will, their true self, letting themself be represented by limited wisdom. Whoever does not find himself alone for a while, away from the noises of distraction, his life is going to be a lie, because speaking through interests is basically the greatest lie of humanity so far, where most people can find comfortable without the necessity of directly lying themselves.

This is why we see the modern atheism so popular, this is the circumstantial delusion of the circumstantial minds. Do not really believe that you are truly represented by science, by the elites even if they make you rich easily. Yes, there is an almost unstoppable trend of atheism, of money, of corruption, but they are just the circumstantial reality if you stand by your own will. Only the real fools and buffoons will fall for these false victories and consider themself as victorious.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA:

The real fools believe in the mystery of their own conditions, the wise man, no, only the wisest magician believes in the mystery outside his/her own conditions.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Only Way to the True rule of Human Will. 

People, has to retain their own dignity, untainted, not only through struggle, also through hardships, miseries, pains. Only in these adversities, humanity can recover their own dignity which is never to be described in earthly languages and stories, but in mythological epics. The truly dignified, is the true human son of God which will find his true will. 

The church served as the finder of the will, let people rely on limited terms of survival, on hardship, to experience the harshest evil on purpose, when people started to reflect on their history, they made progresses. The church acted like Christ itself. 

However, how many Jesu Christ we need? probably countless, are we OK with that? The will is to your own greatest discovery of life, lie itself is a pain, I am sorry for accusing people for lying, this is nothing but a weakness, not necessarily a vice. To me it is better to find life a hell of truth than a heaven of lies, why the truth at all? nobody really knows, but as long as one opts for lie, the fate of Jesu Christ will repeat again and in many many ways in the body of many many creatures. How to rule by the true will? There is no other answer than being the real politician, by yourself, to police oneself and the world for ever better.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Science and Human perseverance

Science is accompanied with great hardships of humanity, this is what I see as the most significant connection to human destiny. Why the hate for fatalism? I know when I talk of destiny, many western people will frawn in disagreement. However, let me state that I love science as well, and I am greatly entertained by the science, while I am ravished with music and art. But lets face it, science is so so so entangled with the interests, this is why I have to stand on a critical point of view toward science.

I also love reading physics, math, and astronomy, but as to discussion, I do not love to talk about discrete facts because I think our life is already hard enough to not to be indiscrete in the public, we are too empirical too see some grand reality, this is the problem. The rich bourgeoisie life if the west, probably has numbed peoples touch of reality, and the science only reflect a portion of such reality to people. The whole humanity is being silenced or numbed by the powers or money, even by walking in protest in groups, venting by voting one against another does almost nothing good and deceives you as having the real power to do something. You do not try to look at the reality, whatever the right you have is useless.

Under such situation, science can not really progress further, can not be more representative to each peoples true condition. Everything that is related to us should represent something of our true conditions, if do not, it is a lie.

The definition of lie, I do not want to make a separate topic of it, here I will elaborate by convenience: not just telling the falsehood in deliberation, also a kind of* circumstantiality of facts, * for example, we all know that partial truth is dangerous, well, such partial truth belong to this category of lies, however, this kind of lies is extremely amorphous, almost phantasmagorically ubiquitous and shapeless, the most profound lie ever. This is why I need to coin a new term to name it out. To detect this kind of lies, one can only protect himself/herself from it at his/her best, nobody is able to shield this kind of lies for the other people. To fight against this circumstantiality of our knowledge makes everyone of us count as a part of the completion of reason and truth.

The biggest lie is almost not a lie at all, all the lies we are vilifying the most are just a projection of our own weakness onto this part of incomplete truth. Therefore in my perspective, there is basically no lies in this world, only our weakness at play. To know how incomplete our science and ourself is, the foundamental motivation for us to move further in both science and culture.

The danger of modern science lies right in this category of lies, what we have here is a lot and a lot of the circumstantial facts, nobody is interested or able to truly reflect on how much we are limited and defected in our process of scientifical perseverance. Science has become our higher version of self, justice is to be rationed, delayed, obscured, people is to be partisanized, casted, quantified, weighted by this body of circumstantialities, then, we will not even have the feeling of pain.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA:

Knowing is not just a cognitive process, also the highest form of action, we actually process only the lies as knowledge in our brain, our true knowing lies in our limbs, our breast and blood and deeds, because the best knowledge God has given us, is life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Homoratis VS Homosapient

There is a mystery of human divergence in ideological campaigns, superfacially we can see countries competing with countries, in economy, power, culture, influence, science, religion, military. 

We hold enormous physical power, because we are wise in comparison to other animals, all the apparent individual and organizational attributes explain enough why we are called as homosapients, as far as our earthly countries concern us. However, to me, the greatest war is within people, between people, among people. 

The Secret Realm:

There is s a secret world of non-apparent human attributes that links us more closely than the apparent. The true nature people is always reflecting on itself, in a secret realm of unspoken ideologies, what people do not talk often is the most revealing truth of them. Like why money will tend to go to the atheist party, why people of similar faith fight each other, why JS Bach dominates the world, and has saved many peoples life. It is not that they consciously doing it, but through the work of reason, they reached the truth and changed the world. Under the apparent craziness, there is a thread of reason. This is the secret realm where the true reason work most efficiently and effectively. 

As I explained above, reason must exist in a circle of endless self-reflection, it forms a kind of relationship between people beyond all our quantifiable boundaries, between which the human organizations always compete with each other non-stop. We do not need to deify anything, neither to deny anything by reason, the rule of the true reason is to focus on reason itself. By doing this, we can find hidden relationship between different cultures and people across the globe and the whole history and also help us to advance our sciences and culture to the furthest possible prospect.

My another coinage:

The people that is linked by this thread of reason across culture and history is called Homo-Ratis, man of reason. Homoratis in singular form refers to a member of reason, also to a man during a time when he joins in the realm of reason, homoratis is not an inborn title, but a title of lifestyle, an ideological tranformation of humanity. Not necessarily an evolution in any sense, just a new possibility of idealistic lifestyle and way of thinking. This term can also be appliable to people with outstanding contribution in arts and sciences, however, they must not be tainted with corruptive crimes or making compromise to the leagues of falsehood, that is: dignified, having religious faith or a firm belief in his own ideals is a recommendation to homoratis. In the realm of homoratis, no differentiation of race, nationality, gender, classes, even the animals, dead or alive, ancient or modern, because reason is the universal force of revelation. 

The Laws of Homoratis

1-It is an ideological ideal of the pure reason, therefore, any individual can not be more perfect as homoratis than another, it is only when you participate in the process of reason, you become a homoratis, not all the time. Nobody is able or necessarily to be homoratis all the time, however, after death, people can review your work and see how homoratis you are.

2-Homoratis can be conferred to historical or deceased members of high dignification homosapient race with outstanding contribution to human developments. 

3-Genderless, country-less, party-less, raceless, non-dead or non-alive, formless, timeless unconditioned in all quantifiable boundaries, including all animals and living being can be elegible to homoratis. This also shows homoratis can not be a hereditary terminology. 

4-Dignity(not dignitary), participation in reasoning are the only two elements of homoratis, being religious or not is not a criterion, but a firm belief is a dignitfied personality, therefore a recommendation. Reason itself will judge everything. 

5-Relation to God is beyond and above reason, God is not within our realm of reason. We do not apply the law of homoratis to theological debates to oppose or confirm God or any kind of faith, but only apply to reason itself. 

6-Reason to Reason is the pure reason. The goal is Not to deny or confirm anything, the highest goal is just to continue reasoning, the true reason will never stop on any terms, however many discoveries it might help people to make, it is not the reasons purpose, therefore it has no other pupose than to continue reasoning. 

7-Animals loved by homoratis or being fed to homoratis are also members of homoratis. 

8-Reason does not intend to confirm or oppose anything, including any kind of belief and faith, but a firm belief shows a consistent personality, which is conducive to reasoning. Therefore reason is not equal to science, science intends to discover things, either to confirm or deny theories, believes. This is where reason and science must depart from each other. 

To me, I would nominate historical people like JS Bach, Leonardo da Vinci, Johann Froberger, Bernhard Riemann, Srini Ramanujan, Henry Purcell, William Faulkner, Ernst Hemmingway...and many more as homoratis.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

My Magic of life

This is the core of all my philosophy, can not be shown, if I explain to people it will make me a hypocrite. Reason is not that magic I alluded to, just a reminder. 

I have my own processes of thinking, reasoning, and magic making. All the 3 are interconnected, however, by reasoning can not reach any bit of my magic. Therefore pure reason stays pure reason, not even in allusion can be compared to the magic. 

The magic is the truly individual amalgam of all his existence, therefore can not and should never be described in words.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Attitude VS The True Mind

I agree with the theory of lying that only by deliberation, telling falsehood should be considered as lying, dont you feel compulsory if you only have to tell anything that is verified and approved? People should be free to tell whatever they consider as true or interesting, as long as do not use force to compel the others to believe, or using tricks to induce to believe. Right? 

Well, what is the definition of deliberation anyway? how far does our mind count? as well as our other supposed six sense, how can we know our mind and the six sense could not be lied to as well? To tackle this problem, I propose a theory of accountability of the attitude, that is, we should not just take into account of deliberation, also the attitude that people show when they act in deliberation. For example, if you notice how humble some japanese can be when they work, as shopkeepers, as servicemen, as waiters/waitresses, they are known for bowing frequently, we do not make a fuss of it anymore, but we do not know that many times they kneel on the floor to service their customers, as shopkeepers of brand dress and shoes, or as entertainers in a bar. You do not have to question a persons mind and his real thinking if you are serviced with such attitude of humility. 

So, actually, under certain circumstances, attitude or the action that exhibits certain messages do count over the real mind of people. It is also how experience influence and shape peoples mind and their way of thinking. Such ideological persona shaped by experience is to be considered significant as well. Sometimes People can legitimately judge by their works without really delve into their psychological motives, and do not need to. 

Therefore, the quality of action is a sufficient proof of the real mind, real thinking, as long as it impacts people effectively and positively(as far as I am concerned.)

Thus, in our times, the schizophrenia could be explained by the dilemma of personality devided by experience and thinking, people might not accept what they have to face all the time, while both their experiences and mind do count as their real personalities, a breakdown can be expected. Do not try to fight the personality that experience brings into you, but to make a glue between them, a glue of wisdom and strength that will even make you stronger and wiser. I do know that it is extremely hard to do, very hard and painful, but it is how to make you truly wise. 

In protest against methodological treatment of pyschological hardships.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Who to Trust, What to Trust?

Many people are confused, thinking there is nobody to trust in the world, or there is only empirical evidences to be trusted, including physical power. However, to me it is like holding out hands, who is holding out first? if you have decided never to trust anyone, it is like you never offer your hands and arms. To try to trust is the key, at least trying man!!

What is betrayal? if you never really trust anyone, nobody can betray you, except yourself. If there is nobody to compel you to trust in anything, nobody can lie to you except yourself. Therefore, if you are not tricked or forced to trust anything or anyone, you are up to yourself to decide to believe or not, but it is not to decide to believe in what you are seeing and hearing but to believe in your own judgement. 

So, to try to believe is a kind of enormous endeavor, a great virtuous labor in physiques and spirit humanity has so far forgotten about, although it might bring incalculable pains but also will lead people to discover many many secrets about yourself and world around. However, you have to remember that sometimes, you will have to take responsibility in your own decision whether to follow anything. This is the freedom, responsilibility is wholely on ones own shoulders, especially the responsibility for believing in something, many fools blame the others when they are the real blame for lying to themselves.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA:

We all celebrate freedom, but not many from the heart, but from the natural herd complex. It is only when we dare to take responsibility for believing in freedom, we can truly celebrate it.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The antidote for the Circumstantialities:

From the start untill here so far, the biggest obstacle for human development seems to be the circumstantiality of our knowledge. But how to fight it, I only offer a very gross encouragement to endurance and self-reflection. It does sound irresponsible to leave the problem at this kind of cheer-ups. For the sake of reason to reason, I here offer my own reasoning for how to defeat this obstacle.

First of all, I avoid over-elaboration of the definition of circumstantiality, because it is too profound a problem, so profound that it need each one of you people to experience it in your actual life, this is very important to everybody. 

I came up with this term when I was reflecting on the causes of so much trouble and obvious lies that people seem to be getting complacent with, which is frightening to me. Because, it is frighening for me to see people I know change into people who I feel so unrecognizable, since years ago, a lot of people and a lot things around me changed so much that I felt so estranged and almost alien. However, I decided there is nothing wrong with me, if there is, I have to find it out myself, I hate the most being taught how to live and think. Most people just stop thinking when they feel the pressure, but I refuse and love to challenge in the direction that people tell me to stop. 

So I reflect a lot on chinese history and modernity, so I came up with all these theories to explain, why my country has to undergo such stupid history, to endure so much lies. I want more answers and more answers...So, the biggest problem with history is that it repeats in a way that is almost senseless, the more senseless it does, the more stupid people become. I see no reason as to why my country has to be such a country, no reason at all. All their pride, riches, powers are all corruptive, unjustified, unreasonable outcomes not just by modern western ethical standards, also by all ancient eastern standard of true pride. Many people seem to be proud in a way that is truly shameful, I do not know why. Nothing is more offensive than the effusive pride, you will agree if you try to look at our history, my people had been enslaved by the many ancient dynasties, even forced to cut hair in slave style in number of more than 100 millions, the totality of chinese population at the time. 

I do not accept anything from these senseless people. Out of disdain and a bit of pity for them, I find them enslaved by their own history, their own weakness, their pride, which are all false, then I say, even if they do win in a battle by numbers, terror, cheating, all kinds of villainies, their pitiful fate as slave will never change, they will still celebrate, nothing is more descriptive of falsehood than these blind people. They work, take pride in, and sacrifice themself for something that never care for them at all. Well, what is it, the lifeless, senseless stupidity, I gave it the name, circumstantiality: ubiquitous, cold, lifeless, senseless, indifferent, yet destructive, deceptive. 

How to fight it? I am not quite sure yet, but I think we might not always triumph in a sense of an ordinary warfare, because we as people are faulted like those fools, our wisdom is only temporary and so powerless against our own weakness, we might have to accept the fate we might not be able to overcome the stupidity at the end in physical form, the darkness!!

To be totally prepared for the worst, any worst outcome is necessary, this is a serious thing, or the human delusion built into our soul, might be the last resort of our destiny, once trapped, you will never get out. 

To sum it up, is to disillusion oneself, circumstantialities deceive through exploiting peoples weakness, delusions, especially elitist megalomania, you will see these elites are spineless against the certain sort of power, or they might be spineless from the start. As more people become rich, we can expect more people become compromisable to corruption, not that people become more sensible and united. Superfluous riches corrupt people, period, this is why the circumstance will definitely look prospective in the direction of the eastern stupid however currently the western bourgeois seems more muscular. 

I can not rely on powers to defeat the powers, if they are all corrupted. Yes they are, and people are still delusional and easy prey for the darkness of stupidity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA:

Evil accomplishes through collaboration of the indifferent people, good accomplishes through collaboration of believes.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Politics of Thinking.

I think if I were to write a book of my ideas, I would name it" The Politics of Thinking". I think the public politics is hopelessly interested, it is how a society works. But politics in personal affairs reveals more truth than the politics of the public, personal affairs involve complex human nature in its minutest and most vivid display, touching the hearts of many, this is what I am most interested in people: peoples ideas that they dare not to share, or forget during their life. All my ideas in this blog can be summed up under this title.

I encourage everyone to become a politician for yourself, to bring the whole world into your imaginative realm, be a pope, an artist, a radical, a peasant, , a soldier, an aristocrat, a scholar in your mind, and try to make liaisons between them, to speak for interests, for faith, for justice.

Guess why so many famous writers can write interesting stories, because there must be a lot of thing going on in their mind, in their brains, their emotions, they become wise when they try to speak for himself to himself, speak for people to people and himself, there is a whole kingdom living inside their consciousness.

Calling it the *Politics of Thinking* gives a turn to people who use to relate the word politics to the interested world of corruption, however it is a world of pragmatism. The word politics can emphasize on the pragmatical aspect of personal ideas, and still imply a lot of possibilities in each individual other than the world of public corruption.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I anounce my individualized versions of following words:

1-Circumstantiality
2-Politics

From now on, these two words will carry new connotations, the former carries new negative connotation, the latter the new positive connotation. Thanks to the rich etymological content of the English and western languages, I do find it very helpful to express my ideas in these languages, even if I have to add some new shades of meanings to a few words. 

I am awaked to the fact that I act as the politician of my own imagery kingdom.
I search the bing web with the title, there is a term "politics of critical thinking"
, but it is about thinking on public affairs. My intention for the title is rather a kind of personal thought practice, using the means the pratical/political environment of each one of us to build a complete and interconnected system of thinking that could almost self-sustain itself as long as you live. Whether to interfere with the outside world is up to each persons decision.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA:

We go to war for ones own life, for stupidity, for evil and for the others interests, but we make peace for democracy, for the common good, if there is true democracy and the common good to be realized. Never fight for democracy, it is like fighting for debating whose face is better looking, whose buttocks are better shaped, there is only one reason for people to fight in a war: when their life is in danger.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The True Democracy:

Since ancient Greece, our common conception of democracy has not much changed, even in many senses, our modern system is a degenerated version of the hellenic version: too many vested interests in our time while in the ancient Greece, people focus on the quality of being a human being. Their philosophy still vastly supersedes our time, needless to say, because our time is a philosophical regression backward toward the paleolithic age: too much belligrence, objective survivalism, materialism, incompatibility with nature, indifference to each other...
And our critical and analytical philosophies we have today, are always too discoursive and distractive, lacking a clear focus, obviously contaminated by some interests.

Wait, we have science, that is the problem, when science become the excuse for all evils. When we have to make a strict case of paradox between science VS fantasy? all the ideas that does not confirm immediately to science must be a part of fantasy? as if science naturally come with a moral high-ground against everything, isnt that strange? Machiavelli said, there is no morals in politics(ordinary politics of the public), yet although there is no major scientists who openly deny moral relations in science, still through authority science has become an unspoken moral standard that has has real compulsory power, it is only in comparison with the past superstitions we do not feel any wrong with the blind faith in corrupt authorities. Not just that, the eerie recent trends of ugly fashion and pop cultures seem to beacon a future of decadence, and people silently follow either the authority or these filthy pop cultures. Isnt that strange? Under the spell of science, we silently follow what is obviously wrong so blindly and unquestioningly.

Are we really supposed to be complacent with these decadent pictures of ourself? So many strange things are happening when you close your eyes in the name of science!! This is the neo-paleolithic age for real, people lost their stately art of thinking, of living, of honor, of pride. What will happen if we let these people have democracy? Nothing will happens, simply like a zoo, everything will disappear in peace like the insect hives. However, I am not making any dual arguments here, no recommending any others but my own version. I have to say, our age is *not *an ideal age for the practice of democracy, because as I have stated, too many vested interests are going around, these things themself are not foundamentally different from any existing system poisons. To be appeased with modern democracy? C~mon, do not be a monkey, wake up...

It is almost pragmatically the same with to make progress from paleolithic age to the hellenic Greece for us to realize a real democracy across the whole planet, however, we have so much invaluable heritages in store, but it is what it takes to refurbish our planet with our best heritages so far, not without our own innovative efforts. And it is not impossible. we have made it from the paleolithic to Mohenjo Daro, Greece and Rome, India, and we will be able to do it again, however difficult it might be.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Against the artificial stupidity

The vulgar pop cultures, pseudo-intellectualism like flat Earth theory, also the false partisanism between the east and west are all not natural products of peoples movements, but artificially cooked up by certain people with agendas. Not necessarily to call conspiracy, it is like a commercial with the goal of pursuation; also the need to dumb down people is recorded by Laozi: empty peoples mind, stuff their stomach/空其心，实其腹。Ancient chinese philosophy in the ruling class is quite the opposite to what the ancient greeks learned. I have to say that modern chinese is profoundly indoctrinated in this way against the common values, although there is slogan singing everyday about 天下为公/I am everybody, everybody is me. When people is shameful enough to lie in the public, I believe these people do not think, because they will shrink from the pain that conscience will inflict upon them. People do not really think when they lie right in the face, at least not on their own.

The world currently actually has stop thinking, according to my understanding. Also I think certain people from the priviledged clubs consider people like me would love to take opportunity of the general stupidity to make themself a part of this power. Many smart people do act as their expectation, but a few continues to keep to themselves.

This is how a society is being eaten up by the dark forces, so far, we also witness how some authorities deliberately act like a psychopath and a representative of the people at the same time, so that people would follow the model set by themselves. Well, I am not saying the authority is the only one to blame, I actually believe that there is an inherent evil within people which could be much eviler than the most corrupted authorities, this is why I believe that the freedom of humanity in believing and in thinking is so important: *this is the only way to understand our own evil. *

What we do know about ourself is more about the temporary good than the profound evil within us, it is very stupid to believe oneself being the good when practicing ones own belief, refering to all such people in the whole history. We do need to believe in the good, but not in the good of ourselves. The most comical fool of such type is the emotionally susceptible ones, easily moved emotionally by the pleas, gestures, however they are not really capable of showing sympathy to the people who need it the most.

It is so much more important for us to know about our own evils than to remember our own good. Although authority is to be blamed for the manipulations, corruptions legally, but the real struggle is far beyond the scope of the problems in our administrations and authorities. This constitutes my support for the western ethics, they do understand more evils about humanity than those professional finger-pointers from the east do, even if nobody needs to be better than the others. Only for this reason, many western philosophers have my remorseless admiration.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

If a man has nothing to lose, he also has nothing to win, all he can do is to destroy the others through self-destruction, so that he can find temporary peace as the permanent loser.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

We should not overtly vilify the politics

I would side with Plato decidedly for considering getting yourself involved in the politics as a virtue as a citizen. To justify this in our times, we must differentiate the vested interests from the politics of the citizens. History has shown us how miserable people can be when they are barred from this justified participation in the politics, you know what I mean, they are everywhere. In Renaissance, financial proofessions were not practiced by the christians, also in ancient China, people do not have a banking system however the central dynasties governed all the matters of trade and finance. I would consider to avoid getting involved in the matter of financial predation an honor, but poverty will still lead people to the same level of misery of the worst financial parasites as well as the most idiotic(barred from politics) people. Like poor people of the Mongol empire and Manchus dynasty, arguably the worst dynasties of chinese history, people were treated as slaves for military and labor purposes, used as the tools for terror and an economy based on cheap labor, the cheapiness has never been new in chinese history for people were not allowed any political involvement. Or to be exactly, the sense of politics did not even exist for ancient China, if all the emperors just took advantages of the primitive terror and centralization of powers. 

Politics refers to the administrative process, an orderly structure of power, if there is no order and structure, there is no politics. Politics can be considered as the earliest form of science as well, since the administrative process require organizations and order to bring togather random matters for the public service. From the politics, humanity probably started to learn about science.

As I said above, politics for the individual is a kind of new possibility of our modern age, but now I have to set up a condition for such individual politics to realize in the best way, since I start to realize, the individual politics could simply collapse into primitive rule of terror of Mongol and Manchus styles. All individual political entities should be accountable for their own practices, reward for the good, punishment for the bad. 

I never meant to romanticize individualism, my theory of disillusionment was proposed as a supreme law over the individualism, for individuals could be the prey of the evilest delusions. However, to direct and help every individual to develop their own proper way of political participation and thinking is of crucial importance for sustainable human developments.

Financial monopoly, cults, centralization are not the proper forms of politics, but products of the corrupted individuals that felt for their own evil delusions. Still I have to say, a proper citizen and public political system is still a just way for the common good of the whole humanity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Our Delusions always want to mystify the generous truth.

As you have found that all my ideas sound very stiriled of mystification, this has been my goal in thinking, while I maintain uncompromising passions for music and arts, I also learn to master a way of disillusioned way of thinking: to target only the evil delusions without repressing imagination, passion, freedom of expression. To identify what are the evil delusions, you have to hold firm principles of what is good and evil, not for the weak-minded people. 

I never believe that passions are a obstacle for reasoning, a good chinese proverb says: All the great wisdoms contain some folly/大智若愚. To become a perfect thinker has never been my goal, or interested me. In this way, I find the most expedient way of developing the most unique way of critical thinking. 

To make reason an independent realm of discovery, to disillusion oneself as the modern pilgrimage to reason, to recover the proper form of the citizens politics and individualism, to firmly hold unto ones own passions and cultural conditions is my own way and will be everybody`s.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If not the rule of the best, what should rule us?

Knowledge, simple and plain. There is no man can be proven to be better than anyone for the portion of knowledge he may have more than his fellows, for knowledge alone can not safeguard against the lies and delusions. This is why the elites are tended to be decandent or even the root of social decay. Like reason, knowledge should become independent from human conditions at last, they should be unconditional promise for everybody, by making knowledge to move, flow by itself between cultures, people, countries, we can alleviate the danger of elitism most effectively, this flow of knowledge is not like the flow of money, which has bad and good sides, the flow of knowledge works for the best common good only.

The true ruler of our society should be* knowledge in the healthy flow*, people in the power position only serve the purpose of fulfilling the qualification of that position requires in knowledge. There is no other comparative qualities in the power ccan justify any form of legal priviledge over the rest of people. As Aristotle has noted, nobody can have complete truth, so nobody can have the complete knowledge to justify his own rule over all,* let knowledge rule us, and the learned and qualified to serve knowledge, not the better of us.*

Note, I emphasize that the power should serve knowledge not people, because, only knowledge can help everyone to achieve his own proper ways of thinking and living, not he power itself. It is the powers nature that it never serves the people, rather only serve either for the interests when the society is decadent, or in a better form of system I depict here for the knowledge.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Delusions of Knowledge
*
When people can only have the incomplete form of knowledge, they will tend to be delusional, the weakness of human nature will still eventually triumph. *Atheists deny their inherent weakness in the name of science and baseless claims of equality, nobody can disprove their point through arguments, but their problem lies in their actions not in their arguments: they never take responsibility for whenever their claims and influences impact the society in a bad way, they just take all the advantages of the power structure to avoid being questioned and held accountable. How are we going to trust these people?

Knowledge itself does not triumph over the lies and delusions, but the flow of knowledge does, as the offspring legitimate of reason is like reason his father, it can not inhabit in an individual mind for ever, no matter how smart you are, it has to go free. Nobody can claim to be the master of knowledge.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Everything comes togather:

I claimed that citizen politics as the origin of science, now, I have shown that the proper form of citizen politics serves the knowledge and let the knowledge rule over people in its own movement. The patterns of self-regeneration of human knowledge become apparent to us, such mechanism has been there working unrocognized not that I invented it, it is how the humanity develops since its own creation, it is Gods law. A good system helps development through serving the knowledge in its own movement, and people serve themselves through sharing knowledge and serving each other.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Art of disillusionment

I think readers will be interested, but this is dependent on every individuals own conditions, you has to experience and live through it. No theories to be forwarded in this exercise, except that* it is totally dependent on everyones own life*. You do not need fingers to point at your own life however miserable, not even God has the right to interfere but some fools just ask for it.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Happiness can be easily promised if one just let himself to be led by the finger-pointers, however, it might take enormous wisdom and courage to seek a life away from these fingers. I consider it a great achievement of a man not to be finger-pointed telling him how to live and work by anyone, it worths any sorts of pain and misery, also worths any sorts of humility and effort to learn nonstop from the others to achieve such a success of life, as the best slave, or the best martyr, or as the King of the World would do.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Human history is an abstraction of reason

My theory of pure reason is that reason moves in unconditional process of participation in an effort to complete a circle of endless self-reflection. This unconditional process must include all conscious beings, because as the reason must complete its circle, it also undergo a process of self-analytical reflection, which requires to account for all the conscious existence, as in the case of physical sciences we divide objects into smallest units or atoms.

However, it is still incomplete in its own formulation in the light of the more discrete arguments by great preceding thinkers like David Hume. What I am writing here is just a sketch in the crudest form, I am aware that there are huge logical gaps to make them work. One of the such gaps is that the problem of explaining the conflicts of human society, according to my theory of pure reason, such long history of conflicts should not have happened at all.

To explain this fact, I need further delve into the loop of reason, to extract some substance. One of such possible explanation is that, human reason itself even in its endless movement contain some mysterious factors that influence our behaviors, however, in philosophical arguments such mysteries are not welcomed, it distracts the thread of reasoning, but I will always love to put them at the end to highlight the spirit of the article.

I have to resort to David Hume`s works, in his essay " Of Abstract Ideas", he discussed how human beings form abstraction(rudimental ideas by a generalization process) from impressions, and that how our mind makes abstractions in a conjoined order. This conjoinedness might explain why human reasoning might be confined by their own abstractions, it is not that our abstraction is limited, but rather, more perfectly in harmony with nature than our process of reasoning. Therefore, our abstraction of the reason itself is fatally defected, as compared to our abstraction from nature or even our own impression and intuition.

Also, Hume explains all abstract ideas are in fact very discrete, but only in application to reasoning, the discrete ideas become general and universal. To me, it sounds like reason is an analysis of our own abstraction itself, because, while abstract ideas become general in reason, but only in the beginning of reasoning; the goal of reasoning is to analyze and explain , in the explanatory goal of reason, we offer the discrete ideas in a form of generalized items deconstracted. Generalization in reasoning is in fact a process of analysis in scientifically discrete terms, not going back to the impressionistic generalization. My explanation justifies both science and Dr Humes theory.

But my turn now, human reason in its complete form of movement is attainable, but Kantian completion of knowledge is impossible. Therefore, to complete the circle of reason is of foundamental importance beyond all scientifical interpretations of nature, without a sound common ground of reason, our science is doomed to be destructive. And I had been aware, the complete form of reason is still not enough, when I called out Human weakness to blame for all the problems, I knew I was evading the issue. My own philosophy does not allow anything went unconnected to the circle except for magic and God. Human weakness must also be explained in the light of reason, that is, to consider lies, human evils, weakness as a part of human reason. Yes, Human reason even in its form of completeness, could not be wholely exclusive to the evils. *This statement seems to overturn my former claims, but in my mind, it is an elaboration, to see reason as a neutral idea free from any human moral conventions. ** Therefore, reasoning process in the complete form(let me term "Arian reason) does produce evils.*

Human abstraction of the Arian reason will still result in an abstraction of evils: the learning of the evils according to human weakness!! Since we have human abstraction=harmony with nature therefore, naturally contains our own vices; and the arian reason, a neutral source of ideological power. Thus, we can explain why we can never reduce our sin through sciences, our process of reason, as it approaches its ideal state, it also produces power for human evils to grow into unprecedented demonology, however, it also helps to some extend the good within us.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Even the Arian reason can be circumstantial

As I have analyzed above, Arian reason system could not prevent evils by its own, and our own reasoning process might be the result of abstraction of the image of ourself, which people might mistake for self-reflection. Abstraction is surely a stronger term than reflection, if it is, then self-reflection is insufficient to motivate human good.* And what is more, the complete circle of reason can exist in every individual to influence his own conscious behaviors, all the evils by humanity are conscious options, and the abstraction of reason by each individual is already a form of Arian reason, because when we make abstractions from the extra-personal circle of reason, we also will continue to reason our own abstractions to make sense for ourself. * If it is true, then any person can present a perfect result of human reason in its complete form, though not of the knowledge, when individuals can be both evil and good therefore, so Arian reason does produce evils.

Arian reason therefore does not motivate itself for the good by the good, but for both good and evil by both good and evil. Evil does provide energy to human sciences and reasoning as well. Well, so my theory of Arian reason is now a null?* No, it just offers more meanings to individuals, more weight of individual influences upon the world history, because, your own thinking does represent humanity in the flow of destiny(I am in ecstacy, making fireworks of metaphysics)*.

At last, even the whole legacy of human reason can be circumstantial, only we can see that, each one of us does decide our own destiny on behalf of the rest of us, only your own determination on the things counts. Human nature can only be judge upon the stage of ever growing conflicts between the evils and good, before that, nobody really know who is the good who is the evil, and everything comes down to the paradox of our own choices.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What we should do under the light of Arian reason?

To contemplate on each ones own position in the realm of Arian reason, within this realm, you will find your true influence upon this world. But however, it is not all, *even this realm can be circumstantial to you*, as I have mentioned, nobody is obliged to be perfectly reasonable all the time, adding my latest propositions, there is even no garantees for anything, everything is up to your own determinations, like to consider Arian reason as a newly discovered land or continent, a larger stage for your persona to play out, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Comparison to my earlier theory of Arian Reason

I formerly stated that Arian reason can not be fully exercised by any individuals alone, this could be wrong if to consider our knowledge has a process of *abstraction*, which I consider as very significance. Why I had to make a fuss of this term, as a matter of fact, I knew there is a huge loophold in the theory but I posted still because I though it encourages distribution of important knowledges in our time. Still Arian Reason theory has to further be elaborated. To take into account of abstraction today is a great discovery for me.

If to consider that every individual can manifest the perfect reason in its own fruition, which can be both good and evil, then it is fully legitimate to make each individual to account for the destiny of the whole humanity, and each act of evil as fully reasonable action through the conscious processes of deliberation, abstraction, reasoning, planning, and realization. So the Arian reason does not lead to either completion of knowledge or the final truth, or even the victory of good over evil but, simply it circumstantially facilitate us to commit to our own good and evil in actions. So forth, our history is a product of human reason, and fully conscious options within the crossroads of destiny.

If using Arian reason theory to explain the evils of humanity, is not that because the circle of reason is incomplete, but rather, through the process of abstraction by each individuals, Arian reason attains a final form in each person mind and produce answers according to that individuals inner nature, and thus, produces definitive product of human options that is fully accountable for our course of destiny.

Therefore, reason even in its best state will never explain human nature and helps the good to triumph over the evil, and also never produce knowledge in its complete form due to human limitations, which also can be equal to the weakness of human nature. To explain the good and the evil of human nature, is still beyond the power of reason.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The conflicts of good and evil as the motivation of Arian reason

The endless movement of human reason is not motivated by the will of good, but the conflict between good and evil in all forms: ideological, physical, religious. Plato considered to differentiate the good and evil as the goal of philosophy, here is the answer for Arian Reason too. The continued conflicts within our conscience, knowledge, even reason itself, is the motivation for all reasoning, so is the self-reflection which I called as the source of reason earlier.

*To take part in this conflict voluntarily forms the primary motivation for self-reflection and reason, however one makes the choice, it is wholely unpredictable. *Only through history, people can critically evaluate his choices. Nobody really knows who is the good and who is the evil, everybody has to make a choice before he can really critically believe in anyone.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

So what is the most important message of Arian Reason theory?

Responsibility, when we know we are a part of an eternal flow of human reason, which leads our destiny through histories, we should also know that all our options are fully accountable for whatever consequences, like the fruits of the tree of reason, all human actions are definitive historical eventualities and therefore no excuses for ignorance of the consequences. As long as you started abstracting the resources of human reason, you are taking up responsibility for good and evil. *The biggest evil would be to cover up the consequences for each other. If lies could be a product of reason, then, evading consequences is a betrayal against the motivation of reason, escaping from the obliged position in history, from ones own destiny, even as a magician, this is a grave crime against God. *

So, if one escapes, all his former exhibitions of truth would be as fake as moucheturds, and Arian reason would be circumstantial lies as well to those who are affected by the consequences.* So we can clearly see that, responsibility, human choices, consequences are always essential to human history as well as to every individuals. *


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is the abstraction of reason not nature?

There is an abstraction of the self, which is also discussed by many philosophers like Aquinas and Hume, Locke. This is a paragraph from Dr Hume:


> Treatise (Book I, Section IV, Ch. vi):
> "For my part, when I enter most intimately into what I call myself, I always stumble on some particular perception or other, of heat or cold, light or shade, love or hatred, pain or pleasure. I never can catch myself at any time without a perception, and never can observe any thing but the perception. When my perceptions are removed for any time, as by sound sleep, so long am I insensible of myself, and may truly be said not to exist. And were all my perceptions removed by death, and could I neither think, nor feel, nor see, nor love, nor hate, after the dissolution of my body, I should be entirely annihilated, nor do I conceive what is further requisite to make me a perfect nonentity. If any one, upon serious and unprejudiced reflection, thinks he has a different notion of himself, I must confess I can reason no longer with him. All I can allow him is, that he may be in the right as well as I, and that we are essentially different in this particular. He may, perhaps, perceive something simple and continued, which he calls himself; though I am certain there is no such principle in me. "


Human knowledge of different purposes:


> Wilhelm Dilthey maintained that the human sciences were inherently distinct from the natural sciences in that the former depend on the understanding of meaningful human actions, while the latter depend on causal explanation of non-intensional events (1883, 1860-1903, 1910). Human life is structured and carried out through meaningful action and symbolic expressions


Human knowledge can be divided into sciences about human ourselves and about the circumstantial existences, also there is a continued existence of the self which form a paradox of knowledge and reason. Dr Hume`s explanation of the self is a perfect example of what we call as an abstraction, and the abstraction of the self.

Hermeneutics is examplar of the abstraction of humanity, so we have the philosophy about ouselves, which is considered as of central importance of our history by the hermeneutics. No problems with me since am not an atheist. So I simply take Hemeneutical historical perspective as mine, which of course, making the sciences of human nature as the central topic.

Of course, making abstraction of reason is also in accord with my reason to reason as the Arian Reason theory, when abstraction of nature forms a part of natural/circumstantial science, abstraction of the self as individuals and humanity will eventually lead to abstraction of our own reason, since the conflicts of our consciousness about good and evil is the origin of human reason, and the conscience is an abstraction of the self. So, isnt it logical to call abstraction of our own reason(Arian Reason) as the causative force of our history?

Why the Arian reason theory? to make reason as an thread of causes throughout histories known and unknown untill our current age, and into the future, between the cultures and countries and people which form a verifiable context to our individual and collective reasoning. Literally, Arian Reason means a verifiable thread of reason going back to the beginning of history untill the last end of humanity, of course it can be impersonal, collective, individual, or even universal in creational point of view.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

So Arian Reason Highlights the personae behind all philosophies.

A liar simply can not speak good philosophy, a persona decides the content of the language, however if he talks in the same word to word similitude with the others. 

A preacher of knowledge should stand behind his own preaches by will and by flesh, thus, his teaching however faulted, could be made right through continued process of the Arian Reasoning, which automatically adjusts history according to the personae behind the speeches and teachings that have influenced the history. This is no metaphysical, but an objective fact about the mechanism of human reason in its collective form. 

This also explains why given the amount of human knowledge accumulated so far, still have the most primitive problems of ethics, because many people escape from their own obligations behind their knowledge. And human reason adjusts their knowledge into circumstantialities that impact history in a negative way.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dialectical mysticism

Do not mistake dialecticism for any atheist invention, dialecticism was invented by ancient greeks in philosophical arguments trying to elucidate certain realistic problems. I am applying dialecticism onto all things, including all mystic teachings, that is to logically and structurally analyze them, on the contrary to what the occult does, I think somebody should try to do the de-mystification of these sects.

Buddhism is one of such believes, so it has a core of nothingness for everyone to practice and realize ones own ways of meditation and exercise. Buddhism influenced me a lot, and I take Shyakamuni as a philosopher not a religious missionary. Actually I do not like eclectic religious activities, my passions form my primary basis for all kinds of belief, hating to be pointed at by the others is one of such passions. It is my passions that I would sacrifice everything for. This is what I call as the doomsday of all philosophies, all philosophies must have a _finale_ too, therefore to me, it is more logical to have an End to all things. If reason was originated in the pyschological conflicts between good and evil, then it is ethical to end it in the final triumph of the good, and there should be a God.

Therefore, true reason in an ethical sense should have a goal and allow a finale of all things. There is no eternity in Arian Reason, its endless circle is due to the evils in humanity.

I believe that all occult teachings are deifications of the self, which many rationalist try to deny as the total illusion. Both are questionable to me. My way is to try to disillusion oneself then it will be fine, just like the process of making a mathematical integral converge on a definite sum, like taking essence from a pot of sediments. However, it is true all great philosophies have certain mystical backgrounds, including Plato and Aristotle themselves, but what is relevant to us is that their philosophies de-mystify the knowledges from the mystic origins. Just like Socrates taking the oracles from Delphi to be the wisest man of Athens, challenging his own wisdom, rather than mystify the oracle and deify himself, thus to us it does show certain mystic origin with the oracle that Socrates remains one of the wisest man to us.

Dialectical Mysticism: to rationalize all mystical ideals, including justifying and negating through the tools of dialectical reasoning, which aims to be open to criticism and review to the general public. However, so far dialetical arguments almost all tend to negate them, including idealism, but you see, I justify most of them, almost all the ideals of christianity and many great religions of the world.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The problems of the Arian Reason theory

It seems very logical to say the incomplete circle and unhealthy flow of reason caused our evils, true, the flow of reason is very hard to realize in reality and obviously, most of our problems can be blamed on its congestion. However, in my realization of discrete thinking, my theory was too smooth in the face of our reality which I perceive in a way more pessimistic than most people, when a theory sounds more optimistic to the public than to the person who proposed it, he should know there is a loophole in his proposition. Reality nudged me to revise my own theory. Therefore, Arian Reason does complete its circle within the abstraction of each one of us, end in our own responsibility to our own ideas, in the historical eventualities. It is us, people who refuse to rip the fruition of reason not that the flow of reason was stopped. So, after all, ethically, if not purely reasonably, Arian Reason aims at an definitive _End_ of all things that it touches.

I never believe in appeasing the public is a kind of mercy, rather, if there is a hell of truth, I will push everybody inside. To let people feel the way I feel, this is my way.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

My mysticism amounts to a variety of sentimental experiences, intimate, private, delicate, open, worrying, fearing, daring, weeping, smiling, gazing, napping, reading, listening, writing, learning, languishing, free and ever changing like nature and everyone else.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Realm of Homoratis

The realm of Arian Reason still works, do not worry. Welcome into this network of spaciotemporal transcendency, the ocean of the cause and the end, the ocean where destiny of humanity is either submerged ruins or broken up into thousands of wild islands. We are like sailors, seeking for our own true ideas, true destined fruition of life, true will. Not fearing to peep into the depth of darkness, the vicious fog of lies, to face the fierce fury of justice. In the night, we follow the stars of heroes, to find the home for soul, the sun for hope. Let there be no more mysteries than our final place of rest wherever we sail.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, Ye Slave of Death

Oh, ye slave of death, living but living a death, a man without being, be thou there but thou arent anywhere: among all shades, all forms and all creatures, within the minutest intervals or the unfathomed eternity, between thee and me and all the rest of us, all ye have is a false name called"thou", and ye call everything by thy name as thy eyes see nothing. 

(Originally written in Chinese according to my aesthetics of the modern Chinese language. Excuse me for my naive English in translating my own poem)


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Edmund Burke:

"Hypocrisy can afford to be magnificent in its promises, for never intending to go beyond promise, it costs nothing."

ARSTA

“Not exactly, the goal of hypocrisy is to steal for nothing, their promises not just cost them nothing, but win them a lot of profit for nothing.”


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is the worst thing to happen? 

I said earlier in this blog that to prepare for the worst, yet I found I had been in the worst situation myself without being aware of. The worst is to know the war starts right from this second, this hour, this moment. Power-play competition-cooperation is a joke, and I was watching this joke for a real hope, OH MY.. I am going to hell, if all I can see is about the lies celebrating each other in this world. Myself was not really prepared, this is one of my own routine disillusionments.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Everyone can be a great philosopher, if not in this world, either in hell or in heaven you surely can be one.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

On human nature and its relevances to the other topics

Since 15th century Europe, we have witnessed a great wave of ideological revolution which continued untill this very moment and will persist untill the the very defeat of humanity. It is what we called as humanism, in fact, chinese translating is more revealing of the whole content than the English name: 人文主义, literally: human-cultivation-ism. I love the chinese translation, in fact, my concept of the word is more based on the chinese version than on the English one. In ancient China, the concept of what is humanity was roughly defined by both Confucianism and Taoism(founded by Laozi), firstly Confucianist humanist concept is called "三纲五常"、literally(my own translations): 3 principles and 5 norms, refering to servility to the emperor, seniority and patriarchy as the 3 principles while maintaining the 5 normalities of being kind, trustworthy, polite, smart,brotherly; and secondly, Taoism states that human rules over the world through mastering the land, heaven, tao(the truth of heaven), nature. All sounds nice, but the dynasties never apply to themselves, they follow the principles of the 商君书/The Book of Lord Shang（official translation of its name）and the ideology of Hanfeizi, both of them are known as the proponent of pro-centralizaion and social manipulation theories. If you only know Confucius and Laozi as chinese cultural tokens, you should know that there is another class of philosophy for the power class like the schools of *Hanfeizi and The Book of Lord Shang. *

While ancient chinese dynasties maintained rigid control, they neglected the prevalent practice of cannibalism and regional epidemic cults entailing human sacrifices, the latest human sacrifice of regional riches was around 1860s, of course no law ever prohibited such practice untill that time since the proud 4000 years of history. The mentality of chinese culture today is still hereditary to this history and wholely unknown to most chinese people themselves not mentioning whether the foreign scholars are purposefully ignoring this fact.

The hypocrisy of the west lies more in its indifference toward others history rather than toward their own, since they brought up the image of modernism and science, while a legion of so called empirical philosophers propounding ideas of self-denial of the western past advancements in a wide variety of legal and philosophical schools, praising the partial images of the eastern countries, colluding with the vilest liars to deceive people born unexpectedly into this age full of distractions. They are also ignoring that fact that democracy was not invented by the Greece as the earliest, it was in Indus Valley and Indian Peninsula prior to ancient Greece by 2000 years. 
*
Make sure who are you aligning with. 
*
Shakamuni once said shortly before he died that the world is hopeless, people need to help each other and accept death as the salvation. You do not know so many things, proud "rationalists"!!

What is being human is not defined in the East by the chinese schools of hypocrisy but by the buddhist philosophy of mercy, acceptance, pragmatism, which encompass the whole body of Renaissance in philosophy if not in art and sciences.

The West had a good tradition of dialectical practice in inquiries of truth, however, it is almost lost in our age, why? like many modern critics says: Linda Zagzebski



> Way back when I was writing "Virtues of the Mind," which was in the early '90s, I didn't do epistemology at all. But I would go to a lot of meetings of the Society of Christian Philosophers and papers on religious epistemology dominated the conferences. I had to learn epistemology just to follow these papers.
> 
> I thought epistemology at that time was a little bit boring, *because there was so much wrangling about the nature of justification, arguments about skepticism, and arguments about the nature of knowledge. Sometimes, I thought people were talking past each other.* I thought, "Why? Why are they doing all this? What is this all about?"
> 
> ...


She has the same points with me on modern philosophy: focusless, interested, loaded with hypocrisy, ignoring the whole intellectual dualism of good and evil. However she was wrong about the cause why people do this today:


> I think there are actually some practical reasons why virtue ethics went into a decline.
> 
> That had to do with the fact that the early modern period was a period in which there was extensive travel, much more interaction among different sorts of people who didn't agree on very much.
> 
> If you're going to interact with people who are very different from yourself, you have a commercial or legal relationship of some sort, but other than that there really isn't any relationship. What are you going to do? Well, you have to have rules that basically give the minimal conditions for civilized behavior.


It is not about bringing people with different ideas togather that requires
hypocrisy, but the same sorts of hypocrisy are attracting to each other from people from across the world, thus overshadowing the respective histories of virtue.

The western humanism is foundamentally rooted in christianity, while I do agree there is a massive amount of hypocrisy in the church, but it is totally shocking to me as to how majority of western people is tended to be apologetic for the fake counterpart to their system of hypocrisy, and the whole system of western humanist thought fails in our times. I am not joking, except for science, in the department of humanism of the west is losing its ground hand in hand with the fake delegations of the East.

Martin Luther was right to revolt against Vatican, which gave birth to a culturally distinctive germanic lands, making germanic land flourish over the rest of countries untill today. This is another totally different world to that of powers, Vatican came back in many forms, not saying counter-reformation was bad, but just up to your imagination. Peoples mind changed permanently since every move of justice, regardlessly to any forms of oppression and lies.

This is the human nature, it always overcomes the systems of power, any forms of lies, like Buddha, Martin Luther and many more nameless people, they have triumphed always, it is not politics, it is about truth. Like Chiang Kaishek in exile decided not to use nuclear bombs on mainland China for not shaming himself to face his people, whoever, wherever you are, you still have a choice, and it counts for eternity, you opt for turd you get a truckload of it, while most people are still being held hostage by interests, lies, megalomaniac delusions.

Just like I said earlier in this blog, what is essence of life? Human choice, Responsibility, Consequence, to me, this is my whole definition of humanity, my humanism.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

To see our world of ideological movements as an ecosystem

Monarchy, feudalism, socialism, individualism, industrialism, pantheism, monotheism, atheism, they are all a form of life that are born into our ocean of history, they survive individuals into our society and collective awareness, people identify themself with them, live with them, coexist with them. It is amazing enough to see people of complex backgrounds exchanging in fortunes and knowledge, I believe this is a kind of spectacle that even heavenly beings would love to watch. From the exchanges, many more creatures of new ideological forms will appear, therefore, humanity has endless possibility in self and objective discoveries, although that does not mean humanity can be omnipotent.(One of my mottoes in chinese states:" Humanity has endless possibility, except the possibility of omnipotence.)

However, I just watched some videos about the barnacles, from these squirmy scenes I feel that within our ocean of riches and wisdoms, vices exist among us like parasites, they always torment people, unless timely helps come but only the most fortunate ones can receive once in life. But however, from a higher view of the totality of the ecosystem, nobody has the right to exterminate any species even the most ugly and repulsive ones, this is our reason: we can exterminate the parasites upon the victims, but not the whole species. The more we know, the more we should be accepting, the more we are aware and respectful of and to the entirety in harmony.

All this has to do with actual ability to deal with the situations, if knowledge can not be translated into ability, nobody can contain his own issue within himself. And the ability should be apply to help the others as the way of distributing the power of justice. If power is distributed according to justice, nobody will get annihilated due to his/her own weakness, the ocean of ideology and life will be ever more accepting, merciful and rich. And as scientifical as it can be, we will deal with individual issues more dialectically and objectively, not grossly attacking personality and others integrity.

On the contrary, if power is accorded to the wrong proportions, not just the righteous ones will suffer greatly, also the evils one will face their own pressure from which they can not escape themselve. Like australian rats, jellyfishes in overpopulation, only among the most defeated life forms,,,overpopulation will creat a pressure of survival that only leads to doom, and they all tended to destroy themselves and nobody wants to help.

In the video, narrator explains why whales and turtles are susceptible to the barnacles and other parasites, that is because they swim too slow, while the other species of large size swim quicker. So what makes us immune to ideological parasites as a society? mutual reliance, knowledge, transparency, and sustainable developments, failing any one of them could attract catastrophic ideological havoc one can hardly recover. And if necessary, we need to humbly seek for timely help from anyone available like those whales and turtles do.

*But do not forget that, humans help the whales and turtles, it is also humans who pollute the entire environment to make life so much harder for all lives living on this planet. I am saying that, to fully recover this planets natural environment including reforestation and protection of the life diversity is not any artistic romantic idealism, do not tell me about any interstellar interplanetary shannanigans, if you have so much power, recover this planet in its eco-entirety. Either we should perish on Earths ruins, or we can leave an intact place for posterity, I am not a bit interested in any space matters before this happens.*

*There is no evil under the Sun of Truth, there is no lies under the surveillance of God. Everything is up to our own maturity in knowledge and grace. *


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Evil has no excuses as good has no condition, you are making excuses for the evils as you tried to set conditions for the good.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The ocean of human wisdom and reason is inevitably ridden with vices and miseries

Seeing the miserable whales and turtles covered by parasites, whose fault is this, nobody, yet the beautiful and merciful ocean still harbors places for vices and miseries, that is why humans are created I think, it worths the whole creation of humanity just to relieve a few whales and turtles of this scourge, because no other species can help them with that.

I think, as human civilization develops in a more and more powerful and freer way, we must take note that *evils will grow along our knowledge and power as well, people will still suffer a lot, it might not be anyones fault, it might be the way of life itself to happen.* We can not blame anyone after all, even timely helps did not come. As I stated above that Arian Reason, my theory of perfect reason which is more foundamental to wisdom, can not stop the evils itself, it is expectable that evils and miseries will always come along with us anywhere we go and however we endeavor...

Just Be prepare for the worst, while looking forward to the better.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Barnacle is edible

Yet barnacles are edible and delicious, that hints at that all worst miseries can also be a bliss. I encourage people to eat that, I will definitely eat it, as a pledge to my own philosophy. So far, I only eat kelps of all seafoods, I refrained from other seafoods all togather, now barnacle is added to my menu.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Oceanic biosphere compared to human richness in fortunes and ideas

Humans greatest fortune is the ideas, they are a form of power and embodiment of virtues, however, within the richness of human heritage, like within the richness of ocean, vice will always be one of the beneficiaries to fest on it. Is it logical to make such a comparison ? can human civilization be more intricate than the whole natural ecosystem itself? We are tended to destroy the balance in the natural environments, at least nobody other than ourselves is there to prove for us that we do contribute enough to be morally superior to nature. Who is more dependent on whom? If we are not independent of nature, nature can be our mirror of our best part since we can only be worse not better. 

So, the richness of human fortunes, ideas can be a nourishment to human vices as well, no wonder why we still have so many problems. Freedom of ideas also means a closer similitude to the condition of wild life in the richness of nature, anything from petty parasitism and all the elegance of nature can happen to each one by fair chances. 

The more we move toward the idealistic state of freedom, the more we could be left alone face to face with the immense challenges of the vice of the world. But are you ready? still resolved? I am, because I think it is what life is about, it also has duality of vice and goodness, the ocean brings them togather, from the voracious parasites to the most mild and benign turtles, one torturing the other, rendering the latter a life of hardship and a look of absolute wildness as if an honor emblem for the remorseless freedom. Nobody can acknowledge an ocean of richness without such appendages of wildness on the rocks, whales, turtles. 

The good is destined to be parasitized, and the generous richness will inevitably attract and propagate immense vices. Can we enhance any chance of relief? I do not know, maybe we can not force the chances, maybe we can only relieve through helping the weaker than us in need and praying.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If reason and wisdom can not stop the pain and evil, what are they for?

My latest musing implies both reason and wisdom can not stop people from suffering, what about alleviating, yes, scientifically we are doing this, but the misery by chances can not be stopped, what we can do is like how we try to help the animals and ourselves through scientifical opportunities and good-will, we are not going to claim to be able to build or to aim for a world totally happy and good, and it is also immoral and arrogant to think this way for self-justification. 

However, my point here is that alleviating the pains could be temporary at most, like cyclical crisis, great misery will still be inevitable and so great that it will shake many peoples belief in freedom itself. Lets face it. 

What is all this about, one wails for misery the another wails for lies, this can be nothing but a stupid joke. Nature has its ways as does our own reason also, there are profound causes behind our grudges, however, we are all tended to blame each other, the result is none of us can be serious about our own lives, we would war, kill, steal, cheat in a light heart, as if everything is in jest and this proves the greatest effectiveness in destruction. 

Why be so serious? OK, look at those ugly things, parasites especially, why are they ugly, do they give an image of being serious about life? hippies, senseless rebellions are ugly, they are just trying to get temporary comfort through cheating and violence, none of not-too-serious cheaters can be beautiful. Like ticks, though being small, insignificant, as they think themself to be small enough to get away with everything, but their destruction is huge, they will never know about this. Their ethics can not extend beyond the forests of furs and the depth of skin. You think you are insignificant so is free of blame, this is one of the greatest delusions ever. 

We should be like the Saints, following the truth remorselessly, aiming for greatness is not megalomania, as long as one keeps in mind the responsibility you taking on and pay for the fee through honest labors. The answer for our reason and wisdom is the greatness, the glory, what we are suffering for? probably nothing but simple greatness, elegance, beauty in a higher sense, maybe just out of the same desire as how we desire for the physical beauties. Honestly I do not know much about this yet, and it is enough for me. But there will be many many miseries and pains for people who follow the truth, as to how far we can persist, it remains a forever fascinating and important question. 

I think, we do know the truth, it is just we give it up somehow, somewhere, sometime we even forget about.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Socialism=Failure.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Laws of Arian Reason

Since I have revised my theory about reason, the new name is given as the Arian Reason, I will redefine its nature in summery in its final form.

1-The origin of reason started from *conscious and mental conflict* *between good and evil*, not including the wish to follow anyone of them, to distinsguish forms an purely independent motivation from following, confirming, even knowledge.

2-To distinsguish is not knowing, to distinsguish does not require knowledge of what is good and evil, therefore, it constitute a wholely independent and newly identified element of the human cognitive process. We want to see everything as different at least differentiable, the cause of their difference forms the foundamental framework of knowledge, why, where, how the things are different is the nature of our knowledge, therefore, the first question for human reason(not Arian) is why, how, where the things are different, not about the cause and the end of all things.

3-The wish to follow anyone of them also constitutes an independent element of human knowledge. The wish itself is knowledge in a short word.

4-*The only goal* of Arian reason is to distinguish between good and evil, even the evil people can distinguish between good and evil, but they might not understand why one is evil the other is good, and will choose the evil to follow regardlessly.

5-Distinguishing good and evil is the result of the abstract ideas, abstraction is the beginning of the human reason by imitating the Arian reason. Abstraction completes the work of distinguishing, thus forming the basic ideas for human reasoning.

6-Abstract ideas are the most primitive, foundamental units of human reason, therefore abstraction establishes the accountability of all human actions, even without knowledge. Even if our law only pursues the accountability upon acknowledging about the nature of the action, Arian reason itself pursue the accountability of human abstraction, therefore, all human actions are accountable upon the basis that everyone of us are able to differentiate between good and evil by abstraction before committing themself to their action even without the knowledge of the nature of their own actions.

7-Our actions will have unseen consequences outside our own field of jurisdition and knowledge according to the nature of Arian Reason.

8-Since Arian Reasons goal is not to understand or commit to anyone of the evil or the good, therefore, Arian reason can not annihilate evil or good, but it always help people to distinsguish and learn deeper about our own nature and our own world.

9-The results of Arian Reason is scientifically tangible, but the logic of its reasoning is independent of human reasoning, and also out-reaching toward the unknown areas for humanity. Humanity is only one of its constituent endless elements within its compass. Only through abstraction and taking on the consequences of our own actions, we can generate a world that is reasonable to our sciences. *Therefore the Kantian reason( pursuing the completion of knowledge) is already encompassed within the Arian reason, the completion of human knowledge is attainable through taking on the consequences of our actions. *

10-Our science is also a fruition of our own consequential history, not just purely a result of endeavors. Without justice, science will not develop itself.

11--All human reasoning is partial untill responsibility is taken and consequences be acted out.

12-Arian Reason itself does not require eternity in its process, but rather the consequentiality and answerability, due to its entailment in consequences, everything will reach its definitive end as long as touched by the movement of the Arian reasoning. When consequences are acted out, we can call the whole flow of this logic which seems to dictate over the fatality of all things as: the Arian Reason.

13-Arian reason is different from human reason, it is a definitive exposition of higher ideals other than human sciences, also shows the relationship between human civilization and nature. Human forms abstract ideas for good and evil, thus *distinguishing *the two, this is how Arian reason works: human abstraction is like a receptor/vessel of Arian reason, because of Arian reason, human can form abstract ideas resulting in distinguishment.

From distinsguishment people starts to commit themself to either evil and good and to question why, how, where things are different, thus forming the basis of human reason. Human reason is wholely made from abstract ideas which are made valid by the Arian reason. The relationship between human reason and Arian reason seems to be confusing. Arian Reason is independent from human reason, like good and evil exist before humanity, through abstraction of Arian Reason, human reason becomes dependent on it.

When consequences are taken, human reason can form a harmonious relationship with Arian reason, become a part of Arian reason, which will further help us with differentiating more about good and evil, thus moving the history forward.

14-Human reason: reasoning and acting without taking the consequences after abstracting the ideas about good and evil by soliciting to Arian reason.

15-Basically, human abstraction is an act of conscious solicitation toward Arian reason.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The symbolism from antiquity that proves my theory of Arian Reason

1-The swastika, the hooked cross with two component dashes crossing at the center; the Yinyang of Taoism; the concepts of heaven and hell; of God and Satan and all the prehistoric mythologies about the supreme good and evil are all the evidences that show human abstraction in distinguishing the good and evil. 

2-Religion is the supreme proof of the human abstraction of good and evil: the Holistic distinguishment.

3-I have to give a definitive name to distinguishment dictated by the Arian reason: Holistic distinguishment.

4-Holistic distinguishment is not human abstraction, but the object of human abstraction, I stated that human abstraction is like a vessel of Arian Reason, holistic distinguishment is the substance Arian reason gives into this vessel, the
essence of human abstraction, the most foundamental source of all human reason, knowledge, wisdom, civilization. Basically, human abstraction is an act of conscious solicitation toward Arian reason.

5-Abstract distinguishment does not stand in Arian reason, because only holistic distinguishment will result in true rational thinking and entails in consequences. Holistic distinguishment is not abstract or indecisive, but of the supreme judgemental nature. Abstract distinguishment has nothing to do with Arian reason, it is just a small element of human reason that shows the indecisive human weakness. 

Holistic distinguishment also shows that the good and the evil has been supremely judged and distinguished before human conception of the abstract ideas of good and evil.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Denouncement of Socialism:

I finally can anounce that all forms of human socialism is a deliberate evasion of the Arian reason: to avoid consequences that are entailed by their own actions. There is no reason that God should tolerate socialism, it is the supreme evil of humanity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

News terms for Arian Reason in chinese translations(all my coinages in both languages)：How to pronounce in chinese is also given in some vowels from germanic and the other letters from English alphabets, since there are some vowels can only be compared to german pronounciation, you are safe to pronounce according to my following signs of alphabetical sequences. But you will have to understand the four tones in chinese pronounciation first.

_Ch_ is like ch in china; _sh_ is like _sh_ in shy; _ü_,_ ä_ are like germanic pronounciation; _e_ is like er in water and _i_ is like_ i_ in fit;_ y_ is like _y _in york; _ang _is like _ong _in tongue.

1-Holistic distinguishment/全息辨分: chüyän(second tone), shi(first tone) bän(fourth tone) fen(first tone)

2-Circumstantiality/势趋性:shi(fourth), chü(first),shing(fourth)

3-Arian reason/雅利安理想: Ya(third), li(fourt), an(first), li(second), shiang(third)

Literally chinese translation is Arian Idealism(理想), because if to consider reason in its entirety, it becomes an idealism and the chinese name for reason is too weak in etymological power than the English counterpart. In actuality Arian Reason itself is the supreme idealism and the origin of all forms of human idealism.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Politics as an antagonistic term for anything pure and non-profit agendas is nothing more than the mis-representation by the socialistic interests.

Many classical artists had been spies, like Angelo Notari(1566-1652), Ferrabosco the elder(1544-1588), Petrus Alamire (1470-1536), and Atto Melani(1626-1714),,,and many more talented artists in various types of artistry. They did not feel any shame working for their patrons in all possible fields of interests. Furthermore, ancient greek theatre is believed to be the origin of western arts, however, there is also an agenda of involving the public into citizen politics through participating in the spectacle.

In a classical sense without the pollution of socialism, arts develop from the political concerns, although Plato disliked dramas, but Platonism did not stop Roman flourishing of this genre. 


> It takes two forms. One tries to isolate particular bits of plays that support politicians like Pericles and democratic policies. You can find direct support for democracy in many comedies, for example, but in tragedies, such direct discussion is rare.
> 
> More recently, scholars have emphasized the civic ideology of the festivals in which dramas were presented and suggest there is a contrast between the sitting institutions embodied in the festivals and the questioning of so many ideological, moral and religious values in these places.
> 
> What I'm trying to add to this discussion is a focus on how participation of the audience in theater helped promote democratic life in Athens. *The Athenian conception of democracy gave a central role to frank and open speech, and the theater was a privileged locus of such speech. The Greek theater's democratic character is not so much a matter of taking ideological positions that are certifiably democratic, but of participating in a culture of democratic discourse and expanding it to make heard the voices of women, foreigners, and slaves who had no place in the political institutions of the polis *- speech mediated of course by the fact that male citizens acted all the parts. Greek drama includes a large number of powerful, dynamic and dangerous women!


--Peter Burian, professor of classical studies and theater studies at Duke.

Democracy helped greek arts to flourish, and arts in turn depict and help Athenian politics to function in a democratic way. Politics originally is not a synonym of lying and shaming oneself, but on the contrary, a field of grace if properfly instituted. I also consider politics in both public and private domains are a prime source of personal development of mature ways of living and thinking. To deprive people of the right of political participation is no less than a term in prison in senses of public shaming and punishment. 
*
Politics is not a pollution to the sciences and arts, but socialism is, not just to all kinds of art also to the politics itself.*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As a matter of fact, I have been politically enthusiastic as much as musically, political enthusiasm never seems to bother with all my other interests in music, art. On the contrary, as more I become intensely participated in political conversations, the more I develop in musical and scientifical insights. But it has been true I most of the time hold hatred toward socialism, but no more, and will be forever without a trillionth of a second hesitation burn in my entirety a Sun of ever stronger hatred toward this supreme vice.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

I do not consider socialists as my enemies, but those who hate socialism more than I do, I will betray them to Satan to exterminate socialism. If I can not betray anyone, that is because nobody hates it more than I do.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Our time is more dangerous than you think even it is prosperous like never before.

In fact, the so called multi-superpower international system will never stand and can never serve a sustainable international rule of law. Why is that? I have to admit that there is almost no historical references to compare our current international situation, because have never seen a world with so many different ideological systems *flourishing togather!! *

Whoever you consider as the enemy, China, Russia, Japan, India, before asking for why you feel the animosity, we have to see all of theses nations are all flourishing, but animosity still exists. It is a point so important that we all have forgotten so far. Not mentioning any western powers.

At least we know that the conflicts between powers are no longer caused by the peoples need for more land and resources, however someone other than people might still need more of them in a way of greedy parasites. This causes the great problems for our current world, if we do have the control over the enormous power and resources like never before, we might also have to consider the possibility that such control could trigger unprecedented greed in human society. I have to say, the current international problems could be far far far more serious than the most intelligent politicians among us have imagined so far.

In the East, West, North, South, we are facing problems that we could not be able to deal with, superfacially we are dealing with a powerplay that is based on th primitive motivations for greed of power, but given our modern context of this enormous economic and scientific achievements, the underlying implication for the whole humanity is more profound than ever before. Although we do not see large scale hot-wars anymore, either because hightech warfare makes the wars swifter and more precise or we are distracted by the economic booms. But the political rivaries are becoming more dramatic and insidious, if you miss all these scenes you are missing more than half of this epochs high-lights.

The power rivaries saturates into economic, cultural, technological fields, with millions and billions of peoples interests even security at stake. Now time has come to show all these secret rivaries upon the surface, capitals against capitals, people against people, nations against nations, even without direct hot-wars, our world is facing a greater dilemma than the 2 world wars. Using such huge economic resources, technological means, such efficiency in manipulation, so many people at stake, we can not really believe it is just a normal phase of conflict. This is not just an ideological rivary but the inner chaos of human spirit at show, ideological conflicts can be appeased by trades and religion like in the ancient times, if under the context of general global prosperity there is still an inevitable conflict, then the source of this conflict is more profound than ideological. Not mentioning the obvious gaps of fortune, this is just a tiny miniature of the whole gaps between humanity under other more important measures than money. If economic booms do not relieve poverty, any sort of superpower will not creat peace also, especially if we have several superpowers rivalling. It could just be the worst to have a multi-superpower global system.

We are reaching for more promises for our people, our elites make grander promises like never before, from the Wealth of Nations to the delusions of Das Kapital, and the atheist post-humanism, all these are either grand deceptions or hope you decide!! Who to believe or what could we do ? you should not think yourself an exempt from this historical stage of truth and lie, any tiny surplus of optimism might cost more than you can suffer.

If we do not transcend from the historical models of individual development in liberalism and socialism, also delusional megalomaniac autocracy, we will be submerged by any of the grand deceptions of our time no matter which vanquishes the other.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Adam Smith is seriously challenged in our age. 

His model of economy founded on a great, and unprecedented theory of the Invisible Hand. I have to say, this theory is as great as to call him a member of homoratis. also had been a great inspiration for me. But now, I find a loophole in his theory of the Invisible Hand in the light of our current internationa situation. The Invisible Hand theory is about an invisible but realistic force of free market that serve the greater good for the nation through each individual serving themselves, but there could be negative sideS to the effect of the Invisible Hand, it is naive to believe there is only positive side to it. 

It is true when everyone of us serves ourselves better, we can serve the society in a way that can be more effective than we purposefully serve the society first. But why in ancient times people do not have such a theory? because of the feudal economic systems, which limited the market behavior so that philosophers did not care to consider human behavior under the market context. We know that England started bourgeois revolution since the beheading of Charles I in 1649, Cromwellian regime greatly pushed bourgeois agendas, boosted the capitalist class in England in its capacities. So, it is easy to understand how Adam Smith conceived such a theory when he might believe that the emerging capitalist class could be turned into a new force for England to expand its imperial power. Literally, he just needed a theory to make the whole country to run on the capital which encourages the participation of all its citizens. The Invisible Hand could be no other than the self-sustainable market mechanism under the influence of the nature of capital. The nature of capital is the key not the market, the capital once released on a free market, it becomes a vessel of power, ideology and gains its own interest in reproduction. 

This is the truth of the Invisible Hand, it is how it will lead the world to submit to corruption also, due to its nature of self-interests, it also lead people to pursue pure-profits, which are extremely dangerous, not less dangerous than socialism. This is the problem of the whole world that is in reality more dangerous than the problems from the East. We had been ignoring the negative side of the Invisible Hand which is real, and it becomes more and more questionable how far the west can further contain its negative impacts, to me, it will be not long before the west could go into a circle of sudden social commotion that could lead to irrevocable destruction, openning a gate for the East to stealth upon the rest of the world. 

It is time to face th negativity of the Invisible Hand, what it is? I am afraid that the west is facing really serious issues from it now without being aware of by majority of people. It manifests through cyclical crises, the drive for regional wars, also the insidious double-crosses between democracy and socialism. This is sick, the west is not going anywhere even if my country collapsed, it will be taken over by the evil of one form or another, there will be no longer any room for strategic obscurity anymore, you are truly sickly delusional if you continue to play this game. The earlier the world shows down for their own people, the less painful the coming crisis will be. The world is not going to have any more economic booms, it is going into a new age of chaos, be ready, do not be dazed by the superfacial gloss of money.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The science of money

5G had been called by me as the *science of money* in another forum last year, I feel it so apropriate that I want to register a patent. My country(to north of Vietname, south to Russia, between Korean pennisula and Central Asia) is proud of it, touting it with every single country in the world. However, I see no big deal with it, since I know the basic mechanism of interests behind it which are more important than the science behind it: the money.

Basically, we have the science founded on money as the innovational trend today, we could be mistaking it for a real progress in science. The procedures of amplifying the energy input through pouring money down the labs, the interests of controlling and spying on people, the simulated attacks by financial tycoons upon the market, all these immoral motives behind our recent technological booms show how we people are becoming the slaves to the capital.

Thus, we can not control our own capitals, even the tools of the capital, the sciences and its children of inefficient scams(all these techs cost far more energy than our current means): 5G, 6G, electric cars, more nuclear power-plants, high-speed trains, are they really environment friendly, or just new excuses for the capitals to grow? Basically I am against all kinds of 5g, we people do not need it, neither any more nuclear powerplants. My country boasts one of the best information technologies but in home broad-band speed is among the slowest in the world for the highest price. It is ok that capitals want to grow, but we have to differentiate what is the true science and the science of money for temporary sensationalism. We people are really in control of this planet, as I said earlier, if we grow wiser, we actually can make the world so rich that it can be capable of all good and neutralizing all evils. This is how the world can attain a state of real earthly peace.

Sciences to serve people or the capital? you decide!!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Socialism as the ultimate individualism

Liberalism is a progressed form of individualistic romanticism, it does promote a lot of great humanist ideals but there is always a fatal limit to all these individual ideals, and the democracy founded upon this liberal ideals also has a fatal limitation to itself. This might explain why there is a dilemma between the West and the East, and why socialism flourishes in the East as the democracy thrives in the rest of the world. The campaigning between the two blocs according to my perspective is complementary to each other in a framework of a kind of invisible individualistic autocracy. Our reality underscores the limitations of individualism, as the West is eager in reinforcing the individual delusions, the East is empowering these delusions. There is a common nature of the both: being drown in the delusions of individualism.

Due to mutually complementary nature, the West and the East can cooperate on a great extend of interests, therefore whenever the common interests fails, there will always be a great mass of people from the West converge upon the eastern model. This always makes the situation ever worse and worse, just because the western liberals see their own personae in the autocrats and the people oppressed both of which refuse to free themselves from their own delusions. Such model will implode with the East causing great havoc across the whole globe, while people in the rest of the world would fight against each other indiscriminately, today against the ajeans, tomorrow against ******, then against ara6s, and then each other...

Can you see that the whole system is crumbling upon our head and the true dictators are laughing? This is the consequence of our own delusions let loose, our age of 21st century is an Age of Grand Delusion. This delusion is deep rooted within each one of us, since when we give up sincere prayers, getting into the hippie and pure utilitarian styles, we forget our own weakness that is more fatal than anything else.

Buddha called for meditation and clearance of the mind, even not refraining from all kinds of ascetic processes, this is what he was trying to do: disillusionment. He knew about the delusion thing, he just did not state in a literal way like I do. This is what we really need to do today. Like domesticated chicken overfed, the nurtrition and the muscles are real, but less real than going into the nature, and nature is where our soul can truly be at peace and free, whatever happens.

*There are always things more powerful than us, there will always be things more real than our terms.

*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

You are not alone not because you have a lot of people around, but because you have nature by your side.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The progressed individualism=Western liberalism

Democracy is basically a liberal narrative in its most innocent stage, however, all the components of our modern liberalism were prepared long before the institution of democracy in our modern age:classical democracy, bourgeoisies, capitalism, financial manipulation, colonialism, atheism, rationalism, socialism, you see, ever since the Middle Age, when the financial entities were founded by the Vatican during the Crusades, our modern age of liberalism had been in its embryonic form waiting for limbs and organs to grow. So, after the French Revolution and the Independence of the USA, we finally instituted a complete form of liberalism however code-named nicely as democracy and the constitution of Human Right. Here we are with all these complicated ideological systems running a whole world divided and somehow cooperative too. If you see the whole history of how modern liberalism developed from the West you will understand, to call the West simply by democracy could either be humbling the West or yourself, democracy is only a part of them, also the most rudimental part. 

The truly great thing about the West is how it makes these components working togather to their benefit, it will be more informing to call the West as liberal than democratic, since the former has a wider if not deeper historical relevance than democracy. The world outside the West can be view as the incomplete representation of the western liberalism, even in a historiological sense, stuck in the past of the West. The progress of liberalism is where the West excels over the rest of the world, but to many peoples dismay that it also means the progress of socialism and other undesirable elements of it. Almost like the ideal of my Sun of Truth there exists a similar but actual Sun of this sort which exempts all evils from the West, everything just run in better efficiency there but the rest of the world will have to draw experiences according to their own wishes. As each draws according to their own individual interpretations, thus making the world outside the West a motley mess of everything, you excel in one thing, the others in another and at last everybody gets into a fight and the outcome is null. The natural delusion of the barbarians(non-western) will always work their own civilizations into ruins again and again inevitably without moderations by the West. I have to admit that I accept such western moderation so far, and welcome it anywhere in the world. 

However, unfortunately for me, socialism as the backside of liberalism, the East is the most drowned delusional and busiest in the messiest wake. Praising socialism and feeling proud of socialism is no different from mistaking the sphincter entrance for the vicinity, homosexuality is OK with me, but it is not ok to lie to people about your gender. At least I am trying to be honest in the ideological sexuality, and know that the greatest wisdom is pragmatism not theoretical arguments, it is why socialism works for the East. Democratic ideology was not really essential to the west, but the pragmatical knowledges accumulated from wars, economic activities, religious establishments. If you get rid of the religious pragmatism, you will have a body of knowledge that amounts to the socialist category. 

The idealism of the west would shatter without its pragmatical context, that is the cyclical crises, religious movements, economic/political sciences also physical and theoretical(math)sciences. So, what is left is only the personal disillusionment exemplarized by Buddha and myself, I consider myself a modern extension of Buddhist philosophy but will go much deeper and more melancholier. 

So, my theory is only feasible for individual disillusionment, its significance mostly lies in my truthful exposition of my own current conditions of life, it does not apply much to the rest of the world. But this is enough for me, to extricate myself from the system of liberalism, making friends with nature. I am not against the West, I always love and will continue to love the West. The progress of liberalism is very fascinating and valid for me in my whole philosophy elaborated here. 

But I want to be myself among all these circumstantial identities given by either the corrupt powers or vested-interests, always asking for butt-whoping and called dirty in the ideological sexuality. 

You know, nature will make all the excrements a nourishment, by the laws of God everything will go into the grand circle of regeneration, asses will be cleaned, everybody will be healthy. If we do not make friends with nature, the East will get sick from viruses and infect the whole body.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Advices for all developping and non-western countries

We do not need to compel us to follow all the values of the west, I mean as long as we follow our own natural and traditional rules of development, we can adapt to everything in a way that is the best for us and the rest of the world. Forcing our way to develop in any sort of values, be it democracy, science, power, economy will only result in irrevocable disasters for the whole world. 

So far, the mess we have in the world is due to the forcifulness of our ways to power and economy, like drug abuse, we abuse ourself, nature, resources but for whom? As I stated above that, let there be only one super-power, not because in such way the world will be more peaceful, but that none of us should further pursue power in their ways. Let them rule us, let them rob and dominate, but let us live with nature. There is no greater wisdom of practicing a life of virtue, everything will come to its own fruition that is the best for everyone, not by the Invisible Hand of the capital or humankind, but of our most shared believes. Do not need to force anything while living upon this mundane world, keep the balance between receiving and offering, enjoying and laboring, everything is as natural and humane as is nature to us. Every single person should just live a virtuous life by yourself and everything will just be fine, so for the western people.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Convoluted arguments is for expelling the smog of circumstantialities.

All the complicated and vehement arguments are for expelling the compounding system of lies, you see, all comes down to simple good life, this is what humankind should be and its essence is. Philosophy is not going anywhere if life does not go on, if nature no longer exists. The Quantum universe is only for delusional fools, I do not believe in ascension or any sort of spiritual evolution too. I just believe that there is a delusional faculty that will lead people to endless torments and stupid futilities, just be who we are, do effortlessly what we can, and everything will be fine, maybe we are just very humble creatures we dare not acknowledge.

A mess is a mess, a carcass is a carcass, cleaning up the mess is not necssarily to become a god, however, I am open to all possibilities, just I do not devote to this type of belief. Truth can not be achieved by debunking the lies, debunking is forever debunking, it is a description how the lies are crumbling on their own; truth is truth, it does not argue with the lies, it just proves itself in a self-evident way. This is my metaphysics about truth, however, I do not devote to using metaphysics in the ascension believes. There is definitely a difference between the truth itself and debunking, fighting against the lies, many might mistake that the fighters against the lie are preacher of truth, not necessarily, there are many intricate ethical issues I want to talk about including how human hypocrisy is tended to play out in the moral teachings.

Fighting against the lie can be as opportunistic as any type of fight, we must be careful about the way we pursue this supreme virtue. The preacher of truth can only be non-human beings, you do not need to believe in any type of truth that is hold out to you by fellow human beings, why? isnt it against my ideals of to try to believe? the point is that, you* have the right* not to believe, however, you might not understand what it means to believe in someone, just to try to believe would be your most gracious good will ever shown to other fellow human beings.

Finding truth is indescribable, all kinds of philosophical rhetorics are just a kind of self-criticism at best, let alone those who always tend to criticize the others, therefore, any type of rhetorics that is founded upon criticizing the others will almost surely bring back evil impact upon oneself. If you want to punish the others for justifiable reasons, just punish, do not talk more than you do. However, it will also be wrong to consider you must be the righteous one to punish the others for good reasons, not necessarily, being righteous is also definitely different from having the right to punish the others for justice.

Philosophy about truth can be continued in countless volumes in the vein of any schools of philosophy including my own, which I call as Arian-Hermeticism, Arian refers to my steadfast stance in anonymous internet impersonality, contending no affiliation to any organization, these are all my own ideas; Hermeticism refers to my will to persist in the classical traditions since the earliest mythological age.

My philosophy is indeed very unique and huge, and can propound endlessly novel ideas and theories if allowed. But I believe that the biggest wisdom is the pragmatical life, not theoretical arguments, I need to observe the respect for pragmaticality of everything.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

True disillusionment can only be achieved by collective and continued endeavor

I am indeed over-charged with certain points of my own philosophy, have not really come to term with my own conditions. So, I am myself still in a process of disillusionment, which will continue untill my death. You might think it is difficult to disillusion oneself, but not at all, just do it effortlessly, but persistently, then nothing is difficult. Individuals are destined for vulnerability to delusions, any isolated group of people will be more so, instead of the eternal circle of reason, it would rather be the process of disillusionment that requires almost an eternity to proceed. 

Therefore, ultimately, it is a foundamental work for the continuous pragmatical progress of the whole humanity in the history and the future, to be proven through real life justices and increase of knowledge. So it is obvious nobody should over-drive themselves, in a sense it is patronizing over the rest of people to over-drive at this point. There is also no comparable levels of disillusionment between individuals, you work in this way to make possible for the others to progress, not for individual comparisons. 

The rules of my disillusionment theory is 2 principles: 
1-effortlessness; 
2-patience.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is Arian-Hermeticism about?

Personal disillusionment, everything is centered upon this central motivation, from personal disillusionment, develops into self-criticism, objective-criticism(criticizing the others), the art of reasoning, sentimental aesthetics, scientifical analysis, self-determinant way of thinking and learning...

Hermeticism sounds grandiose to my humble attitude, it is the way of thinking in truth, truth has no definite forms, never fixate on popular ideas, who say that Hermes was not humble?

There are two great virtues by AH: 

1-Effortlessness: not the same with the Laozi`s Wuwei/无为/doing nothing concept. Arian-Hermeticism emphasizes on the subtleties of human conceptions and abstract ideas, therefore I have redefined and expanded many existent English and Chinese words, phrases, also need to coin new terms in the spirit of searching for new aesthetical languages. My principle of Effortlessness refers to 
the let-go, sic fiat, let-it-be sentiment, being respectful to whatever the things are presented to you; also doing things without over-affectation and pretense to the point of unnaturalness, just do it, try it as long as you will, as you can, not to be bounded by any forciful conventions and values, a state of freedom and easiness in affairs, doing things, and living.


2-Passion. This is passion not patience, patience is the principle for self-dissillusionment, because ultimately, self-disillusionment can not be self-measured, must be proven by your positive legacy upon posterity after your death, as long as one lives, self-disillusionment is not over. This is the Ars Moriendi by AH. Therefore patience for self-disillusionment. But self-disillusionment is not prohibiting imagination, passion, affection, free-expression of all ideas, is not self-repression. If you can achieve a state of effortless virtue, you will develop a passion as strong as nothing before, not in any way against the reason but mutually compliments with reason, unexpressible and motivating in life. Combining the two virtues, a new aesthetics of living will be revealed to you, lead you to discover more about everything. 


Actually, it is a philosophy without any set rules, if there is any, it all comes down to the simplest concepts that everyone can understand, and yet dictates no definitive out-comes, no set moral laws, no definition of truth, just promote certain attitudes of life, making no efforts in any dialectical processes, therefore, it only focuses upon individual efforts in self-development. All outcomes be not re-attributed to AH, but to the realm of causes and consequences(Arian reason), everyone is equal in its practice, no one to judge the others, only oneself and ones own entailed consequences. This is more of an aesthetic theory than anything.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Arian Hermeticism compared to Camusian Existentialism and Hume-ian Abstraction.

I have read some articles by Jean Paul Sartre whose theory of existentialism interested me much. I have to admit that there are many similarities between my theories and those of David Hume and Jean Paul Sartre, for example, my theory of abstraction is almost logically the same with David Humes on human abstract ideas, which states that human can conceive clear differentiation of all things, whereas my theory of abstract ideas states that from abstraction human can holistically distinguish what is the most vital to our conscious determinations on the premise of taking responsibility, I mean knowledge is not the true determinant factor of our action, but abstraction. This process does not start from just recently but ever since the creation of humanity, from the day one of creation, humanity has been endowed with the power of abstraction, this endowment of power is called Holistic Distinguishment, people have been able to differentiate evil and good from then. So it is obvious I etymologically expanded Hume-ian theory of abstraction into the realm of creationalism, thus almost it becomes a totally different concept so I hesitated to mention the logical similarity with Humes.

Jean Paul Sartres Existentialism also stipulates that things exist for their own reasons, need to be respected, this is totally in accordance with mine, more importantly, in the attitude toward how humanity should affect the world, by intentional influence, existentialism states that it will be almost futile, however, AH`s perspective is not upon the problem of human intentions or the futility of human efforts, but upon the nature of why things are presented to us at all, therefore, the existence itself must be taken as a *mutual action*, the problem becomes not about the material things, but the action of things. So human intention itself is just a mirror of the presentation of the things, everything will come into perfection in this seemingly futility which is a form of completion of the mutual action of existence. By AH, futility is not altogather futile, the true futility is we do not know why we over-drive ourselves to the point of disappointment, is our own increased mental burdens. You see, logically, AH can seem similar with many schools of philosophy, but when gives a turn, everything just be given very simple explanations, and these simple explanations, according to me, is vitally important.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Is AH theist?

Of course, it is by elaboration theist, it as a body of principles, only states two virtues as its core ideology:

1-Effortlessness
2-Passion

The simpleness is the central aesthetics of AH, also by my intention as the founder, AH was created in intention of making explanations of the world in the direction of simplification, universalization not in the direction of complicated procedural professionalism, dialecticism, institutionalism and all kinds of human exclusivism of power, knowledge.

The other theories of reason and truth by me are called as the elaboration by AH, "so speaks AH." By elaboration, they contend no authority, no credibility, just an elaboration by AH, just an aesthetic presentation according to the spirit of AH.

Therefore, *elaboration *in AH also expands its meanings, also acquires more rigid definition in terms of discrete meanings, now elaboration becomes an aesthetic process of presenting things, like paintings, music, not necessarily represents the truth, or compulsory to believe. I guess, many words and the whole human languages will find its new aesthetic presentations from the perspective of AH. Yea, AH is primarily a theory of aesthetics, a theory of beauty in simplicity. Also, AH contend no rivalry even less hostility with exclusivism(human institutions), just let it be like other elements in the domain of Freedom of Speech, then will be just fine.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Elaboration by AH is either a process of aesthetic presentation or ridicule with humor

Materialistic philosophy in any vein, analytical, dialectical, empirical are laboriously tedious and affected with belligrent pretenses against this and that. I just tried to look at the britannica site with Existentialism, the narrative is mostly based on criticism against other theories. I can not say that AH is against any type of philosophy, if you try to remind of my ideal of the Sun of Truth, the ideal goal of being is to offer truth upon all falsehood, not fighting or arguing, I know there are too many lies and weaknesses, so what? If there is truth at all, all these things do not matter, like if you know the Sun is going to rise everyday, you are not going to go mad in the night. It is the same case with our conception of truth, so much toils in making the ideological fractions.

So what is the purpose of doing this? to instigate social conflict I believe, somehow certain institutions want people to debate with each other. If I am going to debate with my fellow chinese, I would not be able to sit here and write freely, I can write here is also due to my own ethics from own philosophy too. 

Good things elaborated by AH, it will reveal its higher beauties, bad things elaborated by AH, it will show its ugly undercover. AH does not debate, just elaborate.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Symbolisms as the idealism of AH

AH does not shy away from symbolisms, since it presents a direct and spontaneous impact upon people and consciousness, it is also in accordance with the spirit of AH to use symbolisms from antiquity, through elaborative and redefining processes. 
*
The Sun of Truth.*
*第三太阳 *
/ The Third Sun.

: The spirit of pursuing the truth, remorseless, fearless, flexible, yet uncompromising in the perseverance!! representing the highest state of existence of giving out truth to all things. Sometimes I do not translate word to word from English to Chinese and also inversely, because I pursue the maximum aesthetic effect from each language.

Hold it in your hands, in your breast, or above your head, let it burn forever, and let everyone always be at peace within the night as well as within the day.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why the Third Sun as the Sun of Truth in Chinese?

I posted about this ideal in my chinese blog 3 month ago (now deleted due to sensitivity in China), the rationale is in making positive sides out of everything, so the names and terms given by humankind could be transposed in meanings to make the conception more abstract and poetic. So, lets call the moon as a the sun of night, we have 2 suns in the sky already, both are patrons of light and of life. Then I invoke the idea: let the light always be there as long as life needs it, whenever, wherever, whatever--There comes the Third Sun：第三太阳( di-4 san-3 tai-4 yang-2: i-hit; a-hard; yang-young).


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Best Philosophy is always indescribable

The best philosopher should appear to people as the fool, not only that, also knows himself being a fool and acts and lives as a fool, there is basically no needs to become wiser than the rest as a philosopher. If there is an errand for philosophy, that is to know you are not really that different from the rest of everyone else including the animals and plants, just not to be worse than anyone of them, you succeed in the greatest philosophy. 

Also all kinds of philosophy will only be losted in its original content of truth when it is transmitted on purpose to people through the means of teaching. Therefore, the best way of sharing your wisdom is to live your own life as if you had never tried to share anything, that is to stop sharing. Humanity has no greater soul other than to pursue what is justice and what is beautiful, even the latter might entail some evils. I find there is no greater way of doing justice than to be honest to oneself. 

Yes, there are so many evils, so many lies, so many miseries, so many stupidities, all vanity of vanities, and all those philosophers can debate forever without any resolution in anything. If you can not even reach for a single determination in your life by yourself, even knowing a lot of facts and debating with so many people, what is this all about?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Arian Hermeticism is all about the beauty of nature

What is nature? All those beautiful things, all those grandeurs that inspire my life, motivate my courage, pacify me in the depth of mind everyday. These beauties just can not be mine or about me alone, I am in awe. So in fear I have to share, fearing my own weakness and all the great things around me, by sharing I shall be at peace and become grateful to people. Without people, I could just sacrifice myself for saving a fish, a butterfly, even stop eating crops in order to feed more insects and birds.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Ignorance and shame harden the heart, knowledge and grace harden the will.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As much as the west used to be plagued by epidemics, China always has been infested with lies

The famous lore about Napoleon saying that China is a sleeping lion about to rise to shake the world has been recently proven a total fabrication. But you will be amazed that this rumor was already in popular circulation since 1900s, when chinese revolution just started. In fact, the euphemism fof China with the sleeping lion was invented by Liang Qi Chao(1873-1929), a revolutionist in his book《About the Animals》-1899, he compared a sculpture of a beast resembling a lion(sphinx?) in the British Museum to the situation of China at the time, saying:' look at that lionly beast, isnt that the exact depiction of my country` current situation? a giant now sleeping, but will be awakened." He did not any false attribution, just simply an innocent good-will for his own homeland. 

Ever since then, many songs and proses about revolution used this metaphor to allude to the difficulty and their hope for the future. However, this seemingly innocent intention got a turn when HuShi（1891-1962），a famous chinese writer and philosopher wrote in a diary when he was studying in USA:" Napoleon warned the world that China is a sleeping lion, when it awakes, the world will tremble." Hu Shi should not be blamed as the fabricator, because the earliest source of false attribution was not by him but he was the first famous person to mention this rumor in false attribution as if it were real, it was popular since around 1900s. According to my chinese source, in 1911 a journalist posted an newspaper article stating his confusion as to "when I was trying to verify this legend with foreigners, why they all claim they know nothing about the legend of the Sleeping Lion?" Now this seems really ironic, ever since 1900, many revolutionist organizations, presses used the legend as their slogan and token for their vision of China to become a world power. And somehow, most chinese people since then attribute this legend to Napoleon and other western dignitaries like Bismark. After all, according to recent research by many historians, all these allegations about western politicians claiming China as the mythological sleeping Lion or giant are all fabrications of chinese revolutionists themselves！！

When you say China is atheist，you must not be saying that China is all about scientifical, do not be wilfully blind when you come to the apologiology for the lies. In fact, chinese nationalists(actually puppets of propagandas) use certain mythologies to justify aggressive propagandas oversea, more laughably, they emulate the Troy archaeology they wilfully link certain archaeological relics to myths, this is pathetic beyond imagination, not being a long-term resident in the most foundamental class there, you can not imagine the scale of daily lies being shoved down from all possible directions, as if to make an eternal night out of peoples mind. There are many other similar propagandas like this one to make excuses for ignorant pride, this one makes an archytype because it is officially integrated into the annals in its most popular but groundless form. 

China seems to be a place where certain vicious lies purpusefully made up by some unknown agendas to delude people for centuries if not millenia. There is freedom of believes, not of deliberate lies, propagandas to mislead people into disadvantage, vile delusions. When we are versed in the science ot holding culprits of crimes accountable, if somehow we need to let loose the fabricators of vicious lies, then our laws do not work for people at all. The vicious liars should be held accountable as among the worst criminals. If demons have many means to destroy the world, if lies be one of them, then China must be the main target of this demonic tool.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Under the perspective of western progressive liberalism, is there any counterpart in the dichotomy?

The trap of the whole problem is there must be an opponent to any of the systems, not necessarily true if we look at the transcendental development of the systems(also note that transcendental is not necessarily positive). Lets define that liberalism is the transcendental form of democracy, and there must be also a transcendental form of easternism, so what is it? I will define as zongfa zhuyi宗法主义/clandestinism: autocratic rule of the ancestral animism. This is by actuality a form of religion, containing all the elements of any cults we know of this world, the foundation of this system is the deification of individualistic personae, which are all kinds of selfishness of the human ego. Such a religion requires clans of power and authority in secrecy to represent the superiority of human ego over all ideals, their ancestors to be venerated as the holy men. Like Laozi and Confucius, both of them are still being venerated in forms of ancestral cult. 

I drawed on the inpsiration from the existing chinese term:宗法/The rule of clan to give the term clandestinism, combining the elements of the rules of clan and of secrecy. There is also a chinese term from antiquity to term the rule of secret person or influences:垂帘听政，literally the ruler behind the scenes. 

This is no surprisng to see why the world is divided into the way it is today, between the profit-pragmaticality and liberal hypocrisy of the west and the power-pragmaticality and primitivist vices of centralized egoisticism. We can all see these negatively transcendental forms of our secular systems like democracy and autocracy, as the facial screen of the rules of secrecy, there are definitely true elites behind them. I basicaly believe they can be either brotherly relatives or rivals in familial feuds, their relations all come down to clan-familial relationships as in the prehistoric hunter gatherer tribalism. 

Progressive liberalism and The rule of clan-clandestinism, are the true colors of the west and the east in their ideological identity. It will not be hard to predict their future development from this point, first, the atheist clans do not care about most people as long as they need people as the tool of self-deification and grandeur, they need people as puppets as much as their venerators, the latter explains their emotional and spiritual bonds with people as far as it can get. When these clans tell you to love your mother Chussia or Ruina, they are telling you I am your maker. It is why they oppose theistic religions, they need people to worship them both in cultic/spiritual forms and secular forms as gods, not even as the representatives, intending to preside over both physical and spiritual conditions of their subjects. This is my elaboration of clandestinism. The western clans are be more penitent, and it is enough to elaborate them. 

Maybe my naturalist idealism is naive but it is what a normal person should be, we do not need to care for these people unless they answer to us reciprocally(I do no expect that at all, run out of optimism), we are different from them not because of the power distribution, but of the most foundamental human nature. Follow yourself, you will be led to the same place as the rest of us will be, or you will lead to their places.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why I say there is still Liberal Hypocrisy?

No tolerance toward evil, this is my idealism(AH has only one ideal). However coexistence is not an excuse for tolerating evil, but an indication that there is an errand for us to accomplish in this world. When there is atheistic predominance in the west, there will be tolerance toward evil. For whatever reason they might expound, nothing adds up to the justification to the smallest cause of evil. The western clans are penitent, but as long as God has not relieved them, they are still sinners as much as we are if not worse. I do not see us any better than them, but I am sure I will never be worse than any of them, both the western and eastern clans. 

As long as the western power still make rooms for the eastern clans, there is hypocrisy within their civilization. In my soul, I leave not a space of a trillionth of a nanometer of space for them, even I had to be as evil as them. For no reason, no excuse, I tolerate evil not.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Idealism of the ideal of AH: 理之理想之歌

*Canto:Thus, let the Sun of Truth illuminate our breast and eyes, resurrect our blood from the darkness:*

Illumination through ARSTA:

No tolerance toward evils, coexistence with the evils is not an indication of tolerance, but of unaccomplished errand given as we are born into this world.

*Canto: Here, free the soul, into the ocean of the causes and the destiny, remorselessly like a shooting star across the waves, lost not your way home, into the end of this world.*

Illumination through ARSTA:

Into pure evil or pure light, coexistence of the two is the origin of all lies.
The best knowledge is to see no evil, to know no evil, remember no evil.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

deleted，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why I do not practice cults like the others

It shall seem unnatural for a dreamer like me to be so logically austere rather than being a kind of magical quackywacky. True that it is unusual and I used to take it normal before posting about my thoughts to such an extent. I could primarily think of traditional chinese quackwacks which have a long history in chinese we call them as 江湖骗子 literally the rambling conman. 

These so called rambling conmen used to appear as taoist masters in secret arts of healing and all sorts of dark magic including cursing people and communication with the dead. You would call them crazy I will just keep a distance from them. I seemed to have a kind of natural repulsion against taoist culture since I knew about it as a kid. So such quacks had never been rare in my cultural environment which I am eager to change for better. How can I adopt their ways if they represent the central tokens of the history I find so irreconcilable. Also I know although in christianity there are similar types of quacks too, but I just find secular form of life as much interesting as the supposed magics to me, however I always believe that exclusive kind of magics destroyed my culture and misled people to devote to opportunistic spiritual apprenticeships. As long as the spirit realized my request, I will worship it be it god or demon--this is the major spirituality of my immediate folks. Therefore performing quick magic although had been fascinatong to me but the urgent reality attract most of my attention, and quick magic become problematic in its positive relation to people and society. I find most people I know here do not have the tradition of going into the nature of their purpose whatever they do about the spirits. I had been used to be proud of not fearing the ghosts, and western rationlism sounds more kindred to my spirit than quick magics at least. There could be darker sides of magics than people can ever imagine, so it is simply not enough to use science to blind us from the potential evils, things all have a limit, we cannot evade it forever. 

My magic is unprecedented and a long, permanent one, its practice is almost secular and as aesthetic as my others elaborations. If anything, everything seems magical to me now. It is still not a cult, for I just live with it, not serving it.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

My magic is seamlessly following my idealism however, can not be described.

I am not pretending to be coldly empirical while exercising one of the most austere type of rationalism, certainly not refusing the possibility of me being a wack like the others in certain sense. It is not about wavering or striding between two mutually exclusive principles As we know, all things have their own transcendental forms, in the process of transcending to the higher definitions, there will show higher degree of unity between them. Just like in the String Theory, supersymmetry to explain the gap between the classical and string mechanics. All my coinages and redefined words in English and Chinese can also be seen as this type of etymological transcendency in AH. AH, can serve as a highway of linguistic and artistic transcendency, which I show during my whole blog here. Of music, classical music under goes such a process in my through AH also. However, it is also misleading to mystify the process of etymological transcendency by AH, it is basically not different from how a press made high level sciences understandable to people, through popular and amicable ways. AH is just an uncompromised way of aesthetics, etymological transcendency itself has no greater revelation than my own personality. OK, so, in my own work of inquiries into truth, I find there is no guarantees that pure reason can defend against the delusions 100% safe, I pursue perfection in the idealism, like mathematicians do for their works. So myself is not a product of this idealism I must admit, it is logically normal to assume that I also can assume the same delusions of other magicians, except for my own ways of transcendental interpretation of things. Thus the face of my magic simply becomes an indescribable object, totally opaque to conveyance by all rational means. So just admit that I could be also a quack in certain sense is enough, I can not totally refuse them even under my own pursue and general conditions. Admitting to all possibility thus is the ethical duty to myself and to the others while showing my idealism, just like I said before, I am not striving to be better, just not to be worse than anyone else is enough for me. 

Now I am not going to talk about my magic but want to comment on the magics on the market today. I apologize in advance for possible offensive attitude I might seem to convey. It is true that I practice magic as well as rational exercises in the process of pursuing knowledge. I realized recently that there are many schools of practical magics out there in the world, like UFOs, all the inexplicable things I divide into 2 categories: 1-circumstantial factors. 2-miracles. Almost 90% of them I classify into the first category for ignoring, either true or false to be of no consequences for me. So, basically my coinage of the word circumstantiality can be used in regard to forced values as well as to the unknown. There must be a consistent central direction to inquiry if not to be strictly restricted in any ethical domains of either empiricism or theology of AH, at least, I do not purposefully pursue to become an empiricist or a theologist during the process, everything comes down to resolve the lies and tackle the problems. Thus, I spare no means as long as ethically the means are consistent throughout themselves, and I must accept the doubt of myself and people. 

According to a chinese proverb, you must make friends with the enemy of your enemies, however, to me, the enemies are never the referential measure to define who is friend, a friend is a friend as long as I accept the idea, making friends is not a tool for defeating anyone. Magics is also like friends, although accepting all possibilities, in terms of the ethical direction I take, a friend is a friend, be it empirical or magical, known or unknown, it is all up to further learnings. There is not going to be anything like a conflict between magics and science, AI against humanity, theology against rationalism, it all comes down to the elucidation of the individual conditions in being truthful to oneself and being responsible to ones own concerns. So, romanticism? not at all, whatever magic I practice and philosophy I take, life is still a hell of ignorance, there could ne nothing to fear if we just can make life any bit easier, if we can not, we must face all the hells of life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Perfection in idealism is transcendental.

Idealism can be elaborated into countless principles, one principle is transcendental throughout: perfection. If one lacks the idea of perfection in pursuing and learning, his/her own system of idealism just falls apart. Therefore, however reality seems not to agree with the idealism, idealism has to be consistent and uncompromised in its most perfect or even more perfect forms. So, we can see why ethics is so important for me a perfectionist in idealism, ethics is just a deconstruct of idealistic perfection, like hairs on human heads, flowers of nature, is the inevitable fruition of pursuing the perfection.

So how can an idealist pursue realistic results, well, honestly I simply do not know and it is what I am trying to do, to show how an idealist can think beyond reality while following the reality not giving up, and possibly bring about definitve results.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

How come the world distrusts western idealists?

In reading some Jean Paul Sartre, now I realize why many people do not trust western idealists like him. I do find Mr Sartre a true idealist, even he has socialist tendencies, he was still true his own intention. French socialists of his time did not like his existentialism, because in their eyes, his ideas are just excuses for western non-pragmatical elitist self-apology. But as a fellow idealist, Mr Sartre existentialism resounds with my notebook of mottos on many terms. I do not want to talk about it here now, just I find him sympathetic, his commentary on humanity is like 60% of my personal disillusionment, a disillusionment of humanity? read his" L`Existentialisme est un humanisme." Interesting treatise.

When the western idealists pursue idealistic common values, they blame the west for visionary fantasy, when the west tries to disillusion, they blame nihilism. What happened? The answer seems to have lied in my previous theories(posted earlier in community thread, probably deleted by mod) about socialism: the eastern bloc (in its non-transcendental form) is essentially a complimentary of the profit-maximization for the west, if the west rely their ideals upon profit maximization, of course the east could feel they are superior. What is the problem of profit maximization? It could be by itself an idealistic principle given our free market system, the west need to accomplish upon this system of market, so maximization is imperative. Not just the whole west, Japan and Taiwan also greatly benefited from the socializations of Russia and China.

However, it is under the premise of the capital and free market. No wonder China feel this Le-Roi way recently. It does contributed to the west a lot. But wait, I am not going to say I support whom. It all comes down to the consequences as I stated in my Arian Reason theory, idealism is transcendental therefore it has great incalculable aftermath, environment is one of the sacrifices just to mention the smallest. Somebody just has to clean up even as a swiper-worker in the skyscraper of civilization. Transcendental things leave their irrevocable aftermath in the human society, I knew that all along and I am OK with it. Disillusionment!! But the work ethics has to be implemented not to be disrupted by one another thugs like neo-socialists. The last outcome would be like indian caste system, everybody is allocated a social class by birth and still we will have democracy.

But we can not forget that even the worst social caste system in India has fluidity, this is truly amazing. I do not put more trust in the violent revolutions than the humblest flow of reason and justice. Who is better I do not know, I will be lying that I can suddenly adapt myself to India in whatever caste. Given the world is still hopelessly being torn apart by the force of ideals, but that also makes new spaces for new kingdoms, new republics, new sciences.

Violence will be contained, the humblest will be given chances, no matter what kinds of future humanity builds for the _passing race_s.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Although idealism is not universal, but the ideal will continue to shine forever. 

Hence we are here. Even the ideal will bring about an end to our current civilization, due to its transcendental nature, it is also justifying in the wake. This is how history move along on its own will, old races will be gone, new races will come, and the world will continue for eternity between periodic end of days. 

All hail to AH...


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Is idealism anti-humanity?

Not necessarily, what is humanity after all? even creationalist narratives contain many racist ideologies as much as virtuous aphorisms. So, humanity itself can not truly become universally idealistic from a single racial and temporary ground, it is not to say it is impossible to attain perfection in idealism by any self-identified race or nation. But the way of completion is by the consequential fruition(因果，my new coinage again ib English, but not in its chinese version), since Arian Reason is still the father of all idealisms, therefore, the laws of AR still dictate the way how humankind can achieve perfection in idealism(BTW life is the mother). As long as the race takes on the consequence, its idealism can be achieved in *perfection*, the aftermath(there will be enduring aftermath besides direct consequences taken) left over by achievement, becomes a part of the causes within Arian reason, as a subject to the judgement of succeeding generations. Therefore, as I stated earlier in this blog that as AR can attain fruition in each individual, so even though idealism is transcendental, so can be achieved by collective effort, both will leave indelible aftermaths in history, which will manifest through class struggle and racial divisions.

The relativity of idealistic perfection is in fact, a historical aftermath, unintentional, however, becomes a motivation of AR itself. So we see, idealism is a part of human nature, or destiny for that matter, to deny it totally is to deny a crucial facet of humanity, it will just amount to another kind of consequential fruition and historical aftermath.

Another elaboration: since AR is transcendental of individuals and of collectivity of humankind, so it is also transcendental of all life forms. We share AR with all sentient existences in this universe: if to say we are a part of nature, we mostly conceive a negative impression of primitivity, but no more, there is something suprememly sacred and all transcending property we share with nature: AR and Life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Holistic Distinguishment: the essence of Creation
*
Canto: The first essence of knowledge, the original source of all lights, the rays of the Sun of Truth...*

Illumination through ARSTA

It shows that all life forms contain knowledge, power of good and evil, but it does not mean that good and evil coexist within any living soul, rather, it is the irreconcilability between the two necessitates living beings. Both true good and evil are outside the living soul, they are the building blocks of the idealism, untill idealism can be achieved through historical movements, leaving aftermaths as legacies of both good and evil, again, unintentionally. It is basically wrong to intentionally opt for the intermediate position between the two, such option will result in obscurity in rational and life conditions, living dead to say bluntly.

The relationship between AR and the ideal is up for free imagination, I do not define, I just intend to offer the basic framework for holistic reasoning, thinking beyond all current social and institutional conventions.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If AH were to rule the world?

Seeing there are intense rivalries between the two major non-transcendental systems, I do not think there will be any foundamental change in both systems after all. Still the diplomacy and politics are interesting topics about human condition, we should care and participate in those processes in whatever system we can be. The purpose of AH was to provide a possibly viable way for people to develop their own quintessential qualities, as much as possible without the noises and confusions induced by circumstantial factors. Some chinese might think that AH is a kind of 修行（ordeal for self-enlightenment), not at all. I do not know how to say exactly, I still define AH as an aesthetic school, not rejecting sensual pleasures as well as pains for any definitive purpose, just pursuing what is great and beautiful in our life, reaching for the best state of inner sensitivity towars all that is good and beautiful, also to all that is bad and reproachable. To free the forgotton quality of natural grace of humanity, the relationship with nature and higher beings.

To rule the world, or to master science, or to innovate the philosophy everything is up to this sensitivity. AH does not take any moral ground to instruct people in a kind of injunction, you like it, you can do it. Yes, AH by purpose is a *church*, but not a religion, because it does not make it compulsory to believe in a common God, but promote a sharing of believes in everything that is concerned in both secular and religious life. For example like we are here in TC, so music is also a part of this belief, we are doing this already everyday, just we never elaborate this virtue beyond its most rudimental concepts.

It is a conceptual/virtual church, it functions as a church in the education of the most foundamental qualities of humanity, to recover the senses of ancient grandeur, wisdom, pertinance, courage, and go back to face each ones own life, to your own religion, own destiny, own home. How to rule the world, surely will never by the name of AH, but by the name of people, by the power of human knowledge, let people rule themselves. There will always be only one true political system--the people.

AH by me shall not pursue superfacial results as its primary goal, but not to purposefully reject anything that could happen, just by educating inner sensitivity, let everything change for their own, this is the best way. Thus, we chant: Everything changes and everything remains the same, lets behold the true change beyond all these unchanging worlds.

And, again, the church transcends through AH. Church/教会, a more foundamental form of school, a school for human inner quality. Everything transcends through your sensitivity, as a matter of fact it is true that church=/=the religion, we somehow forget about it. All transcendental definitions in the positive way, should become more dialetically clear and self-evident in their nature. From the moment of making the term: Arian-Hermeticism, I intended it become a church. No obfuscation, no pretension!!

Why AH in such way? personally I do not believe humankind can achieve true enlightenment through purposeful practices of any sort of religious doctrines(similar to many rationalists). I vaguely alluded to that that all human virtues are temporary in the face of the eternal vice, however, does it make any excuse for us to practice evil? No, but people just do not know how to persevere. AH is also an answer to this question by me.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Herald of Arian--Hermeticism

*Canto: The more humble the truth, the more elegantly we adorn it with all the precious stones, so that we can be as humble as the truth. Lets know the highest, and test the lowest, everything will thus be made just.

To adorn the eyes with blue gems, the hairs with stars, the tears with ocean and rivers, the veins with our blood, let it live and shine forever as it is within us, as we are within the compass of its radiant light. *

Holistic Illumination: 全息之光

Truth we all know, possess, share, and want to believe in. There are as many evidences in nature as in our mind. Thus we make this church to consecrate to the nature of truth, to where we now come togather, from where we shall depart. As there is worse tragedy, there will be greater comedy, let everything be made just within this holy place of the humblest truth and the highest light.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why I do not just set a body of principles out to summerize AH?

As you have seen, 80% of the typed paragraphs here about AH is not propounding principles and doctrines, but elaborating on current issues and answering to other philosophical problems. I personally dislike setting fixed body of doctrines, principles something like that, however the language might sound exhilarating at first sight, but in practice, things will be desperately derailing, and everything will end in disappointment in personal experiences. I know about how to practice philosophy in ones own life, it takes a lot a lot of courage and effort, however at the end, the revelation will be rewarding. 

To set principles for people is like robbing people of freedom in thinking in a deceptive way, however your theory might be very exhilarating, life will shatter it later or sooner. The point is to find a way to persevere, untill you can find reality transcending into idealism, and science into magic, everything will come togather in your brains. AH will become your personal church then, you can consacrate it to your God. AH always is meant to be a personal church not collective, if anything, being collective in a random way of life being, nothing is fixated, except for the only ideal. Just compare AH to a plan, a sketch of an empty church or a temple before consacrating to a deity, of course, the laid-out calls for theistic purpose, somebody would put himself upon the altar, but that type of person will never build a solid archictectural structure. Not everybody will build the church in the same way, the same looks, be it shabby or grandiose, your life will define it all, by idealism churches are all sacred place regardless to their sizes and richness.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

USA is in danger due to corruption by the money

Recently I tried to look at the scientific patent numbers, although I denounced most recent development in 5G and eletric cars as the science of money, still patent numbers represent a situation of development momentum. I think the USA is in grave danger, even considering the patents from hostile counterpart not too distantly overtaking the USA, however, Taiwan is not a secure place, you will have to seriously consider the situation the US is in now. The hostile country is lacking ethics, but no longer lacking technologies, yet people is unaware of that the US just is getting eaten up by the financial monopoly, too much money is shattering the US in the moral mortars, certain billionaires just do not belong to the middle class, and you are mistaking them for upper-middle class, they are neither bourgeois nor middle class member anymore, but financial tycoons, totally different kind of class to that middle class which builded the western technological, ethical, scientifical hegemony in the past. 

Now the WallStreet is taking over the USA, endangering social unity through insidious interference into internal market, thus corrupting the moral glue of society, even given a strong tradition of ethical practices, still the regulation for financial market is obscuring the whole moral and ethical standards as far as I know. As you allow money to take over your country, your country is dying, not even losing.

The USA just has to keep up its technological hegemony and ethics, by harshly regulating the pesty WallStreet and reestablishing Japan as the head of Asia in science and technology, stop beating down Japan !! Korea and Taiwan can not be your best allies in both global policies and science. You still have time, but not much.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

How should justice triumph

In the past Coldwar with Russia, USA triumphed not because of China was cooperative with the USA like China claims sometimes. But because of its ability in maintaining a truly fluid market and transparent legal systems. Under the cover of great scientific and economic successes of the USA, it is the endeavor in social justice that supported the strength against all challenges from the USSR.

Russia was vulnerable in this regard since it used similar social philosophy with the west, but when it comes to China, it becomes a rivalry in transcendental ideologies. What is the transcendental ideologies here mentioned, you should follow my definition in order to understand my point: the nature of the philosophical narratives that is rooted in respected historical backgrounds, in short, it is a rivalry of each others history not just of current issues. 

AH is in fact a very rudmimental structure of human knowledge constructed by me in order to understand my own situation, and it still has yet to work for myself...I feel it is going to be a rivalry in believes, not of ideologies. The west must revisit its heritage and understand more about yourself, so do I and other chinese people. Especially the people, each one of us is put at this front against the whole world in its most original colors, rich, dangerous, mysterious. This time, anyone can betray you, even yourself, because all our individual identities in cultural, religious, political terms are being challenged not just the national issues, the consequences will be upon our shoulders, also will be the rewards. 

Through this age of transcendental rivalry, we could either understand more about ourself, or become more stupider than ever before. Nobody is seriously guaranteed with victory, nobody, everyone, including the administrations and organization, need to disillusion yourself.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

7 Principles of Hermeticism

Not AH, but classical Hermeticism, I have tried to search Hermeticism on the internet, before that I only knew about Hermeticism from a few beautiful wood-carvings or graphs from the Renaissance. There are maybe some subliminal inspirations I received from many sources I can not identify very soon, one thing is sure, I never intended to learn about alchemy, and the whole metaphysical foundation of AH is mostly from poetry and arts and political philosophies, I am indebted to Christianity as far as the trio is rooted in it. It is difficult to say how far I am about christian philosophy. But it is sure, classical Hermeticism only had relavance in those Renaissance and Baroque graphs and carvings with me, also, the general tendency of individual secularism in AH is also a definitive influence from Protestantism, this I can be sure.

I believe that trhough understanding the secular life, we can better understand the more profound nature of all things. If I am in the west, I would consider AH as a christian movement, because if to be totally true to my original motivation, that is it. However, I am not a westerner, so, I made AH an empty church. Hermeticism as a part in this phrase refers to my easterner origin and historiological perspective, not really to the indebtedness to the classical Hermeticism. 

So, the 7 principles of classical Hermeticism do not strike me all togather, though I can almost agree with them, except one, the principle of Correspondance, this one does resounds with my own magical theory which I will not share under any terms. I remember I formulated a theory about the Magic of Life, which was based on the metaphysics of mirror. I called the theory as the "Angel in The Mirror"/镜像天使 or the "Angelic Inversion". I posted it on my chinese blog last year. This theory is about how a person would influence the history through his own individual movements in mind as well as in action, like a mental version of the "Butterfly Effect", that is, even by thinking, every living being can exert certain influence upon the whole universe. Thus, I call it as the "Angelic Inversion" literally an angel that is inversely corresponding to our mind. But I just gave the name without further elaboration, so will I do here. Up to your own imagination. 

After all, I can not find much faults with the 7 principles of classical Hermeticism, however, I probably elaborated the principle of Correspondance. But I proposed the magic before I read about these principles yesterday. I admit I have not read much about classical Hermeticism, especially alchemy, I have no interests in opportunistic pursues in the magics or occults, as all my elaborations show. If anything, I need more CDs and musical instruments, cleaner environment, fresher water, more diverse biosphere, better air, crops, fruits, foods, I do not believe in particular ascension too, as long as one can live a good life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Angelic Inversion/镜像天使

Oh, I just remember I posted about a part of my magical theory on my chinese blog last year. So I might introduce a bit here. This is not just a magical practice, also contains a body of cosmological theories. Far from about the Bloody Marie game, it merges discrete science and magical theories into a kind of cosmological metaphysics as an ultimate form of human rational consciousness. So far, you have no seen my elaboration on science, that is because it is in the body of my magical theory: AI. Mathematics, physics, chemistry, astronomy, cosmology can be elaborated through AH and become a magic. I know that science was motivated by alchemical pursues, but the goal of AI is not to become immortal or rich, but,,,just not about immortal human life. 

Actually through AI I also explained another direction in science too, which might show the relationship of our physical existence with the unknown worlds and the informative dissemination in the cosmological topic. If my AI theory is true, then, this universe can be seen as a purposeful creation through magical powers. Neverthless, the pictures through the scope of my AI and AH will be beautiful. 

Angelic Inversion--My Magic, just has a name.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe just by simple statement, people will find your intentions.

Therefore by simply giving names and the statement will be enough for some thing. It is also dangerous to define the things for people even more so if the topic pretends to relate to important matters. 

My magic is not against science, but rather, I need all of you to learn and advance it. True magic can not be described in words, you more or less can feel through these paragraphs, elaborations, all our common interests in music and art, politics, nature, science and everything. And at last, everyone of you will discover your own true personal magic of life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

When I said the west is Porgressive Liberalism, I did not mean that the east was opposing to liberalism in their own narrative. (In answer to "What the West Gets Wrong About China")

Socialism is a part of the progressive liberalism, it came from the profit and power pragmatism of the west during its religious and military struggles. What Machiavelli elaborates in his book "The Prince" is exactly what I mean as the pragmatism in western history. Pragmatism naturally amounts to socialism in the later stage of progressive developments in bourgeoiserie and free market ideologies. However, it is the idealism that separated the western liberalism from the eastern socialism, even both were rooted in the western pragmatical developments. Idealism in the west was supported by the church!! and their historical heritage of successful statesmanships. In a short word, the west has been *triumphant *in all possible areas, as far as people can see and understand. Where does the west fail is probably their duality in religion. I mean, there is a foundamental schism within the western church which supports eastern socialism in their power contention. And this duality ramificated from the church into society and motivated progressive ideologies, thus helped creat modern era liberalism and *socialism AS WELL*. Therefore, eastern socialism is a kind of* liberalism too*, complimentary to the western progressive counterpart. Btw, church represents the body of western idealism, the duality of church is synonymous to duality in idealism.

It all comes down to the western duality in idealism when we try to understand the dilemma of western opinions on the eastern bloc.

After all, the west never gets wrong about China more than China does about the west!! There is a mutual getting wrong about each other among the populist camps of both blocs. The western apologism for eastern bloc is extremely confusing and disinformative and harmful to all people. Socialist apologism is always about the targeted audience to disinform, is morally reproachable, it showcases the profound hypocrisy of liberalism itself, and the unseen evil within the western church from which, all these mental futilities came. Socialism in the east can also be considered as a chronical form of anarchy, as we all know, anarchy came from the west in terms of extrapolation.

Authoritarianism is WRONG, no excuse for it. We know it. As I have stated in my blog above about that there is only one true political system: the people. Anarchy is not about without govt, but without people!! There is no sense of people proper in eastern socialism, people are culturally, mentally tortured and divided, deluded, exploited in their collective ignorance by a superlatively delusional ego as the leader. All the exalted progresses in China are nothing but temporary projections of the western duality, as long as both counterparts within the west still keep strong against each other, the east can benefit from this momentum. This is proven by China`s unethical ways of development and aggression, it just knows it does not need ethics as long as the western apologists are fuelling its power!!!!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

In a Short word, the west is dragging the whole world down for their religious hypocrisy!!

I do not know how this hypocrisy developed inside the western church, I just know it must exist to account for the amount of confusions we face today. This is the most foundamental hypocrisy if you can apologize for the anarchists why do not you come here to live with us as the most common people, in the villages, most smogged cities, down in workhouse sweetshops. People can hurray for chinese successes in technology and space programs, but beyond that are we done with people? how far are you concerned with common people in China or even in your own country？The environment cost and humanitarian lost here are incalculable just to make itself a screen of projection from the western liberals, it costed the future for us, already, just to temporary rejoice in superfacial triumph by people against the people itself. 

Such theatre is happening around the world, exhausting Africa, Southeast Asia, India, South America just to feed the greedy machinery of human delusions and the corrosive capital. Such way of "development" is the worst genocide in human history as a matter of fact, just to show the hypocrisy is innocent? Anarchy is without people, but people can be remade from education, freedom, recompensation mutual. Buddha did not advocate revenge neither will I. I just want to say, the hypocrisy should be made up for not by propagating more confusions, but by offering more chances to people. Like India, as one of the worst sacrifices for western colonialism, they still team up with the west remorselessly, they are not stupid, do not underestimate their own self-determination, even if you consider them lesser fellows, time for the west to clean up yourself too.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, in reading the Sartres Book, I found a term "Aesthetic Phenomenology"

There is indeed such a term already in existence within philosophical discussion but I have not cared to sreach for its origin, there is an essay about understand the world as an aesthetic manifestation: "*Justifying the world as an aesthetic phenomenon *"

The essay above is not for free, you can read it by paying fees. I have not read it yet. So, my AH as an aesthetic doctrine is not wholely an individual fantasy after all, it does have certain historical ground to it although, I did not purposefully draw on this source but independently contrived up this whole thing. Historical precedence does mean something, however, one might seem to conceive the idea on himself, it is necessary to give due tribute to the preceding thinkers for providing historical grounds as well as for future inspiration in this direction. Nietzsche himself was a prononent of such a theory too.

If there is a historical ground to your ideas, it is more encouraging than demoralising for not being the first innovator. I never feel the urge to become someone to claim priority in fame or renown. Lets go man, here it is, AR, AH, AI all seem to have historical supports, if we continue to excavate more about the philosophy, we can find more things to support the AAA church from all possible aspects. If that happens, that will be interesting.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

This is all I want

AAA: AH AR AI (Arian-Hermeticism; Arian Reason; Angelic Inversion).

AR is the elaboration of pure reason by AH

Elements of AR

-Holistic Distinguishment
-Consequential Fruition(Everything has an end)
-Perfection of Idealism
-AR as the Supreme Idealism
-Life as a form of rational abstraction. 

AI is the magical doctrine of AH (free to define, secret to everyone)

Allegory 
-The Butterfly Effect of mentalism

AH is the philosophy of aesthetics of the world. 

-The Sun of Truth as the only ideal in the world.
-Practical Basis: self-disillusionment(free to practice in any way)
-2 Virtues: Effortlessness, Passion.

AR and AI are the elements of AH.

So, I conceived these ideas almost without purposeful reference to philosophical sources, yet I can not say I did it totally indenpendently without influences from other works. I am not working in a professional way, I must admit I must have received many influences from classical philosophies but my God it is so hard to identify them in discrete attributions. My mind works in a way like in a trance of meditation and self-reflection this is how I think. But Pardon me, you may find many precedences of my ideas, I never claim to have invented all of them. But I organized these ideas in way that works for my cause that is all. 

BTW, I still do not want to set up strict doctrines and principles for AAA, except for the AR theory because I need to form a strong argument in the face of the influential historical discussions by David Hume and Emmanuel Kant. I read novels most of the time, philosophical works are not my first reading repertoir, I am just starting to pick them from my shelves, I have some of them: Kant, Sartre, Sir B Russell, Plato, Aristotle, B Shaw, Schopenhauer, A Smith, David Hume, John Locke, Thomas Hobbes, Spinoza, Montaigne, Thomas Moore, Francis Bacon and a few more. One rule for my book collections: No atheistic socialist books like those of Foucault, KM, Lnnin, also those often quoted authors by propagandists, the worst would be the anarchist writers. 

Sartre although self-identified as left, but he was never welcomed by the true left, so he is fine with me, so is Sir B Russell. I like his writing style, and his open-hypocrisy, unembellished hypocrisy is also fine with me. My taste is delicately instinctive in its caprices, by any ideological category it does not matter. Something very subtle and delicate in their ideas and works attract or repulse me, it is very hard to describe. So, in terms of aesthetics, which is flexible in doctrines, there is definitely a common converging line those writers I like tend to come togather. I can never exempt myself from any indebtedness to any of the writers whose books I have in my collection, so no argument against my indebtedness even I did not draw on point to point from their works. I do not have Nietzsche because of his zealous argument for atheism, and being frequently quoted by questionable authorities. 

So my AAA is a rudimentary framework waiting for substances to fill up, finding historical backups is one of this, and people can fill in with their own discoveries. 
The emptier the better for me as the first practioner of AAA, it means wider space, firmer structure and more potential.

My new points:

Life is the highest form of pragmatism, there is no better place of excuting ones own philosophy than life, not purposeful apprenticeship with objectives. 

My own spontaneous conception, do not know if there is similar point before. Up to discover later.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The difference between AH and anarchism

Since anarchism is proposing individuals over the all, and AH is also a personal practice, how are they different?

It was hard for me to elaborate point to point in all paradoxes with current situations. But in individual blog posts I dispersed the points in random ways, am not a professional philosopher, so, it would be good enough for me to notice certain problems. 

I strongly promote political participation by each individual, it is a process of self-enlightenment in terms of human nature and science as well. Politics should be a grace in my opinion, it is a way to reach for more people in need and discover more about yourself. I do not believe in exclusive spiritual practices, actually, the lies can be anywhere, we do not have any evidence if the so called sixth sense always tells the truth. Be truthful to ones own conditions is the most basic truth we can reach and we must get hold of the tiniest truth no matter what, never let loose, therefore one must get involved in politics in order to know about your people and yourself. However, anarchy is about denying collective human values, but justifying individual values over all that is shared and connected, denying the reality of people in need. No wonder anarchism always finds comrades in nihilism. 

AH is not purely a spiritual philosophy, but merging sensuality, rationality, mentality, physicality aspects of humankind, meant to simplify, elucidate, universalize in a form of transcendental and transparent beauty. The basis of the practice is solely simply called the self-disillusionment, everything is demystified in theoretical extrapolation and conception, but can be sophisticated in practical life. 

AH is not to be disconnected with mundane world, but on the contrary, to challenge with reality and the self in all given contexts. As anarchism is about putting oneself away from reality, from connection. AH does not even necessarily consider oneself as better than your enemies, be them political, scientifical, social, just getting involved untill the end. However, it might mean a lot just not to be worse than any of your enemies or rivals. 

Therefore, AR is there to judge over all, and AI is the last resort of ones soul, everyone should keep secret of their own magics. Why is it called as the Angelic Inversion, like the Sun of Truth, is an example of the simplified concept of beauty of everything, further meanings are free for imagination.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

AAA should be the best if it become like Buddhism, a path for individual enlightenment, everyone is a buddha through enlightenment. Also, Buddhist teachings are allegorical and simple as well. 


To fully explain the motive behind AAA already sounds un-romantic? it is the way it should be, like Buddhism, founded on humblest practice of ascetism and meditation, there is no mystification about Buddha himself too, except for the legend that he was welcomed by many beasts and fowls in his birth, it could be some apothesis after his death. AAA allows worship of deities, this is what makes it different from Buddhism, Buddhism does not concern itself with theology at all. 

It sounds heretic? well, if you look at Buddhism, which emphasizes on exclusion from the mundane world and concentrating on meditation; how can it really resolve some personal issues? AAA means to resolve personal, social, systematical, scientifical, philosophical, religious, universal problems, how can AAA be atheistic? impossible. 

It is clear, Buddhism is enlightenment through detachment, however AAA is enlightenment through involvement, so logically it will be far more complicated than Buddhism in philosophical aspects. However, in extrapolation, I want it to be like Buddhism, I do not want to overtly expose my own constructs, and the development could be far more different and unpredictable than Buddhism. Although Buddha himself taught face to face, but he himself was excluded from the world to his own disciples. If I teach in face, or even by extrapolations, I would be in exclusion and making exclusions in people too. But from now on, I set it on gear !!

However, I offer an elegant framework of knowing this world, but the foundation is as earthly as mud, air, stone, rock, flesh, water. Of these are we made of, of these we are indebted too.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

A further elaboration on completion of knowledge and perfection of idealism

The completion of knowledge is possible through committing to all the consequences, this is the nature of knowledge, so the concept of knowledge being only empirical or theoretical is wrong. By the laws of Holistic Distinguishment, all life forms contain knowledge let alone human beings, their life and conditions constitute the complete formality of knowledge, to be separated from the conditions of life, empirical knowledge can become the tools of lies. Logically, to take science as the only transcendental standard of knowledge itself is a deification of human beings, especially the scientists right? look, how I effortlessly debunk their delusions. 

So, we must take care of all the historical issues that entailed our scientifical achievements, however innocent our sciences might seem to be, they will be tested in all unpredictabilities of future. 

The consequential fruition might not be like the concept of karma, eye for eye teeth for teeth, but, probably a grain of sand for a piece of diamond, or a golden ring for a flower, not necessarily our sciences come from our honest labour so that everything will just be fine, but, anything can happen regardlessly to our conception of our own works. To prepare us for the test, we should take care of the historical issues, to know our past. 

There is a good reason Self-disillusionment must persist untill the end of life, even given personal characters, you can even have unexpected sides you do not know, be it good or evil, nobody really knows. So the consequential fruition thing can not be predicted in its entirety, but humankind must accept this entirety, as a form of holistic disillusionment. 

Perfection of idealism is inevitable, not that it is required of us but rather, we can not and should not try to escape from this destiny, idealism will call for irrevocable process of the final choice. This will come after the holistic disillusionment, humankind will have to come to full awareness of the scale of its own sins, recovering its knowledge of creation. Why? because idealism itself is not universal, however perfect it might be, it also explains why we see hypocrisy from the most idealistic values, it is not hypocrisy, it is what the things used to be. The true revelation lis after the perfection of idealism, humanity will understand everything then, but I can not make sure everybody will be alive after this process.

Therefore, completion of knowledge will lead to the perfection of idealism, but not without catastrophic or cataclysmic events in between, if there is anything larger than these cataclysms after the perfection of idealism, is up for imagination, this is the real fun, things will just get ever more interesting...


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Relativity of Idealistic Perfection

This is an extremely profoundly sacred paradox, I will not explain much, because I could be wrong myself, this is so sacred that I do not want to say much. But I just need to mention, that the true hypocrisy is nothing more than a weak mind, and it will hurt a lot of people. You will understand if you try to understand human nature in a more intimate way. You see, to be removed from people will only pit yourself in the true darkness of ignorance. If I can be sure that I am right about this problem, I can be a true angelic reincarnation, but this is not what I want or am interested to show, and nobody can show it to me that I am right too except God. So it is better to avoid this problem along with the AI magic. Up for everyone inquiry and imagination. 

Many writers might have touched this issue, if some get close to the right answer, they definitely have angels beside them, so do any person who know better in this problem.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Afterlife:

Self-Disillusionment(妄虚自明）
Holistic Disillusionment(妄虚焉绝）

I believe in afterlife, but I just do not believe in having a choice in it. I could be in hell or anywhere for nothing. I do not try to understand the logics of God. AAA is a human transcendental abstractism, does not mean to be God. Basically AAA does not deal with the problem of afterlife at all. But I do believe in it. That is all. 
If you believe in choosing heaven through religious or ethical practices, then AAA is not for you. 

Holistic Disillusionment:

The final stage of disillusionment, would be manifested through apocalyptic cataclysms, as a result of consequential fruition. Holistic distinguishment is not a human product, but holistic disillusionment is, like the imitation of the distinguishment. Throught holistic disillusionment, humanity can transcend their own collective condition into more rational forms of civilization. This is why H-distinguishment is about creational myth, not about the process of civilization. 

But being holistic, it means it happens in a creational scale within human consciousness, like the disappearance of Mayan civilization, the destruction of incas by epidemics, Black death in european history, but not the 2 world wars. The end of civilization through the will of humanity--holistic disillusionment. You might say the Black death did not end European civilization, but no, it did end european civilization of the heathenry. However, the 2 world wars are stupid wars do not have much impact upon the holistics, civilization itself is stupid, it can not be destroyed through stupidity. Rather, the 2 world wars sustained our modern world of capitals and socialism.

As we can see in our history, any civilization that does not end in H-disillusionment, but sustained itself through wars will become socialist, like Russia, China. But ancient Hellenic civilization, European heathenry, Sumeria, India, Egypt, Mesoamerica all have ended in H-disillusionment. The current western civilization is almost a new civilization, but it could be destined to holistically end itself at certain point in the foreseeable future.

Why some civlizations can achieve H-disillusionment? because of accomplishing in 
completion of knowledge, their learning borne them fruition and graduated through H-disillusionment. The holistic termination of civilizations are Still not the perfection of the idealism, which would bring about a planetary cataclysm, those stagnant socialists will likely be swept away like wild lives by this impact if they do not wake up.

There are no identifiable races living today seen to have accomplished perfect idealism, but in antiquity, ancient sumerians and indians in India were the closest, but whether they actually achieved that, I can not be sure, but they were very close as I can see dor now. Why not ancient Egypt? I do not understand the great pyramids in terms of AAA for now, if I do in the future I would not talk too, but ancient Egyptian civilization is definitely the best showcase of Holistic distinguishment, the battle between peace and war, between darkness and light...


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

To judge the civilizational advancement with AAA

So, the true standard of civilizational advancement is not scientific achievements, but the progress in the stages of H-disillusionment. The west is closing in steadily, but getting some hindrance by the money. Russia and China are slagging in the cesspool of worldly wastes, thinking stupid oppressive society is the best: warm, happy, simple, and full of hilarious stupidity to light the day up...

Japan is also closing in steadily, so along with the whole South America. However, the crown of civilization: perfection in idealism can not be seen anywhere for now on the surface of Earth. And the west is quite far from it and the money is the biggest luggage. By the standard of AAA, Russia and China are with Sub-saharan Africa, Africa is lagging too because they never mean to develop a civilization, they are before the H-distinguishment creation, while Russia and China were cheaters of creation, they seriously need to wake the F up, at least for now they still have a chance like europeans and the rest of the world do.

But do not discriminate the africans as savages, as long as they are christianized, they become a part of HD creational process. They are humans proper too.
In certain sense, all civilized races were christianized in the past at some point, humankind were not that great before being christianized, still proper human savages regardlessly to any race.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

It takes a lot more courage not to debate with lies than to become a martyr of truth.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The greatest danger for China

Is not what the other countries are doing about China, not how they treat or see China, but that chinese people themself are being kept ignorant about their own situations. Even if there are submarines cruising underwater, thugs beating up random ajuns, corruption inside and outside, pollution, racial hatred, global warming or cooling, asteroids passing by, alien invasion, nuclear warfares, diseases, all the current problems that are being often discussed or spun out of shape, but to me, as a native southweastern chinese ethnic minority, living among the commonest people, I feel none of the problems you people and media discussed is as dangerous as the fact that the majority of chinese people is being kept ignorant deliberately, unconscious of their own situations, in regard to their own history, their own current affairs, their own voices. It is surely predictable that if anything happens to the world, chinese people would never have a chance.

The foremost delusion for all chinese reformers was that everyone of them believed they are somehow better than everyone else, they secretly felt proud to be an internationally educated person in front of a massive, uneducated semi-illiterate multitude. So that, through their conceited self-perceived progressive ideologies, they swayed peoples mind irresponsibly, to buy cheap powers and money with the most humaine integrity of people, and thus, with human integrity being stolen and robbed without much commotion, everybody continued to live under a layer of lies that just got thicker and thicker, still everything will always seem to be certifiably "OK".

I can not do nothing, give me all the power of the world, all the UFOs bases in Solar System, I still am powerless if my people do not come to themselves on their own. I am totally alone, and I belong nowhere else.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Humanity outside the light of Holistic distinguishment. 

Through my AAA perspective, we can probably understand much more about our true history and future now. Under the laws of Holistic distinguishment, civilization originated from the intercourse between solicitative abstraction and holistic distinguishment, resulting in the establishment of religion and teachings of the creational truth and the holistic knowledge regarding to the nature of evil and good. All our subsequent development was nothing but a deconstruction of the holistic knowledge we were taught at the beginning of civilizations. 

Socialism is basically an usurpation of deconstructive knowledge, in order to control the people. However, there is a problem about the humankind outside the HD creation, were there human beings before the HD? yes, human beings could be as natural as any type of wild animals on planet Earth just before the HD happens. But why HD happened to humanity not the other animals? probably humankind had been the chief representative of the evil, so that the highest light was obliged to relieve us. Yes, humankind as I had discussed before in the UFO thread(probably deleted) about its unnaturalness compared to the other kinds of animals, as manifested in genetic features, there are certain mysterious and impossible crosses between species. Also the skin color of human beings as large primates, should not be as pale as white and yellow people. Black people is the natural-est form of the human race, since large animals or primates, all tend to have darker skin color or furs for that matter. 

Of course, there is no evidence to argue against the possibility of humankind started as the most intelligent life form before HD, but that can be explained away with the interference of HD itself. HD of course, is of the supreme good. It was through this supreme good, humankind truly became rational and civilized. So, the only possibility in the light of HD of pre-creational humanity is that, it was formed as the chief representative of the evil on the planet. 

And from this point, we can see there is probably nothing but pure evil if we just let human liberation ideology run amok, and the drive for this liberation is nothing more than the drive from the nature of pure evil itself. Deconstruction of HD through the means of socialism will reveal the primitive evil of humanity as before the HD creation, as we can witness in our recent history of revolutions. 

How to maintain our devinity with the heritage of HD? I can not say for sure, it relies on people, you westerners or africans and the rest of world are the same too, people need to come to themself, nobody is the Jesus alive, if people do not wake up, there will be no solution. But one thing is sure, socialism is totally wrong, at least by AAA.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The good and evil just do not coexist, yinyang is the symbolism of the lies.

The highest good did not mean to come down to marry the chief of evil, to be the intermediate between the two is as the same as the intention to serve evil against the good. This could be extremely difficult for people to understand, the evil has countless excuses which majority of people already gets used to; but the good has only one intention that is to annihilate the evil. Do not ever believe in whatever the balance of good and evil thing, any god says that is the false god.

AAA is of involvement, of enlightenment, of courage, of truth, of light in its most pure will, therefore there is NO ROOM whatsoever for the evil.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is human by AAA

Most philosophers including the theist and the atheist, consider humanity more of an abstract ideological concept rather than biological or anthropological concepts. Like what the famous motto of Discartes indicates: Cogito Ego Sum. To most philosophers, human being is the abstract embodiment of various conscious processes: rational, emotional, sentimental and more, with more or less commendations for seeking for facts or truth according to different philosophers of various degrees of moral conviction.

For most people, humanity is primarily a biological concept or anthropological at most for the better educated. But philosophers concentrate more on the functionality of the term.

To me, it is much the same with philosophers, if not more critical of the biological certainty of the term. Actually, I do not believe there is much difference between human and animal biological pecularities, of course to any human being sexually human beings are always more attractive, but can you say, human sexual bahavior is morally superior to that between the animals? Of course, reasonably no. So, our emotional, sexual attachments to fellow humans are not the proof that humanity is foundamentally different from the animals. But when we come to moral terms, which contain no peculiar emotional affectations, it is the most distinctive characteristic of humanity from the animals.

It is for sure, morals have an important function in human beings to make them distinguished from all the animal species. It is our morals that stop us from getting involved in the animalistic lifestyle, in many behaviors that are shared in the wild.

To me, it is not enough, morals are not the highest product of AAA`s laws, morals are limited to the society, even by most materialists, human beings are nothing but a social fabrication, so, the concept only excused by the morals as being the only distinction of humanity will only surrender to the socialist definitions. AAA, as the arch-enemy of socialism, its definition of humankind must go beyond the morals. But creationalists have racialist shackles. AAA`s creational concept is more of abstract nature than biological, and I guess most of you do conceive creation as more of the physical process than anything right? Like I did just shortly before. But now, AAA has implied to me that the true creation could be more abstract than physical, it is difficult to say how spiritual it can be, but it is just abstract enough to be beyond our current etymological vocabulary. I need to coin a new term again: *Holistic abstraction/全息抽象*. I gave the term abstraction a deeper meaning than David Hume before in defining Arian reason, and now again, the term just continues to go deeper. Here "abstraction" by AAA attains transcendency to the supramentalist state, unknowable to humankind, not just beyond our empirical investigation. Holistic abstraction means a providence beyond human mental sphere. The term abstraction here MEANS the impalpable but real influence upon us, we are not the one who abstracts, so it is holistic, but something beyond us does, and therefore we are the product of this non-human abstraction. The word "Holistic" in AAA terminology mostly implies a non-human, beyond/higher than-human source of influences, as if from _above_.

That is because we are given mercy by God, so we are humans. Holistic Abstraction to be explained in more understandable way, is that being put under mercy by certain higher beings. Conclusion: It is the supreme mercy that made our humanity, as elaborated by AAA.

So why not just use providence? since it seems to have the same meaning with my coinage HA? because providence is about the continued process, not about the beginning only, yes, providence is a stronger term than abstraction, but I want to emphasize on the creation as the definitive start of our humanity, since AAA`s definition of humankind is creational, it is necessary to go back to the point of the beginning.

*Holistic Processes/全息律法*:

Holistic Distinguishment is creation of the world, including humanity;
Holistic Abstraction is the creation of humanity by providing mercy;
Holistic Disillusionment is the periodic ending of human civilization through the laws of consequential fruition, dictated by Arian reason which is transcendental univserally, as a non-human factor.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If the definition of humanity by HA applied, then all species of life can be explained through HA

Abstraction can assume any form by its definition, so all life forms in the creational perspective can be seen as the product of HA too. But still the problem remains as how to explain our difference? Hey, maybe we are not that different after all, what? are you serious? yes, by HA, it is possible that God might not care for us more than he does about the rest of us...scary but possible. Our difference from the animals could be illusional by our own social conditions...scary, very scary. If we really want to prove our difference, we might have to continue to learn to behave, to act better, to learn better, to repent, to repay the wrongs...

After all, humanity could not be some fixated priviledge for anyone of us.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Rationalism, thinking upon the objectivity according to the object itself

One thing people might ignore is that, when reading about rationalist philosophies of modern time, one thing we can find is that, the discrete and reckless way of deconstructing the ideas. Rationality seems not just about empiricism, also about to deconstruct human ideas in order to become more exact reflections of the object which the ideas try to describe in our mind. I am sure Spinoza mentioned such way of think in his Ethics:"* A true idea must agree with its object*." We might not really understand the weight of this proposition when we read it out of our context of philosophical heritages. It is actually a very important and profound theory about rationality we need to understand first to read later works about rationalism more incisively. So the rationalists are striving to prepare the conditions for human mind to adjust our ideas more and more precise to the objects we want to understand, in order to do so, it is necessary to curb the emotional contents of our ideas.

However, such way of thinking would doubtlessly result in a collectivist mode of thinking, because adjusting the mind to objectivity can not be accomplished without becoming a part of a collective consensus. For example, we call 3 apples as 3 apples, but for each individual, the number of apples means infinite ways of eating them, 3 meals a day, each one for a meal; but if we have 3 person, we eat them up at once each one for a person. By swifter process of experiment and consensus, we define 3 apples more effectively than a single person can do.

Scientific labor is more obvious, nobody can investigate the Moon better than a teamwork, nobody can process data quicker than a teamwork, to find any bug in the codes, to deal all minute features among an immense random pool of references, we all need teamwork.

This is a way of thinking too, but obviously, when it become enforced in private life, it will become socialistic. And socialism is the moralisation of enforcing a authoritative way of collective thinking. It is no surprise most western intellectuals tend to be socialist, the values of their intellectual property are based on the collective, only through enforcing the collective, their intellectual power can become ever more amplified and justified against any accusations.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think I need to contiue this blog, as a challenge against the soulless materialism.

You might feel there is something similar between my person disillusionment and this collectivist way of rationalism. Which is the true rationalism? of course most people will choose the latter, no problem, just do not moralise it as long as I do not moralise my own. I never try to demoralise collective rationalism. I just want to differetiate the two types of rationalism, and justify my own.

I mentioned that personal disillusionment is free to practice, without my own given principles but only proposing two attitudes: 1-effortlessness,2-patience. I never want to overtly sophisticate my own philosophy or theories in a way of argument like most modern philosophers do. I put emphasize on practice, like I practice my own AAA here by commenting on other philosophers ideas, works, and current events of interests. I do have the purpose of setting myself as an example on practicing AAA by analyzing, although tiresome, than simply setting up personal clauses and rules. Actually I like Montaigne`s way of musing very much, I might be subconsciously emulating him.

So, I do not like to propose my OWN construct overtly complicated to people, it will look like provocative to debate. And by authoritative enforcement, any type of philosophy becomes self-defeating, a philosopher is the best when it does not argue at all, just practice, in the most effortless way possible...

OK, what is self-disillusionment, my standard is to practice in the most effortless way possible, and maintaining a patience for self-enlightenment, never to be overwhelm your own wisdom or stupidity. This is an idealism, actually not attainable..Surprised? yes, I know about human weakness and it is also inhumane to treat oneself by self-torture, so whatever happens, it must be effortless. There is a proverb in China: Smartness defeated by its own smartness/聪明反被聪明误. The biggest victim of this defeat, is always the individual. The collective does have its edge against this personal defeat which is also overtly villainized by the collectivist elites too, thinking all Aspergers are weirdos, as if they are devils. How can you show yourself as morally superior if none of you collectivists can do anything to help as trivial as an Asperger? It also reflects the inner corruptive nature of this seemingly impeccable collectivism. Self-disillusionment therefore is almost undefinable, because every person must face to his/her own situation first, do it as freely as possible. Therefore, my theory of self-disillusionment is actually immensely difficult so I have to sum up in two very concise attitudes: it needs a society that is understanding, fair, healthy, and a reasonable amount of luck, also requires some personal resilience, and then everything will develop itself, yet unpredictably. I also mentioned that the level of self-disillusionment can not be measured by oneself when alive, but to be judged by actual influence on the posterity, afterall, one must be achieve certain points of collective justification of your own efforts at the end of life. This is very very very difficult...In order to become truly individual, it is necessary to achieve a minimum justification from the collective, a reasonable amount of labor is also necessary. It never means to detach, never mean to debate, but to defend oneself from all the evils as much from the inside as from the outside in all aspects of life. This is my individualism:* Here I am, I am here/于此吾焉，焉吾此焉*.

So it is unnecessary to discuss about collective rationalism as much as above, but I need to remind of one thing again, collectivist thinking does serve individual rational state to a certain extend. But it also have negative sides, everyone just want to ignore: the innermost evil of the individual can not be defeated through this collective rationalism, it must be only contained by ones own awareness of his own conditions. Collectivist rationalism can only reach for the superfacial issues of humanity, if anything, it even helps cover up the biggest shadow of humanity. This also explains why I define socialism as the extreme form of individualist liberalism.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

AAA although simple in its concepts, but behind these concepts, there are true problems and dangers of humanity. 

Idealism for me, is not just pure ideas for perfection, also ideas for acknowledgement of all tangible truth, endowments however trivial, even a grain of sand is to be grateful for for our life, thus tangible passions and ideas.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

pensée:

With morals being social, if rationality also becomes limited to the social?

What is the real meaning of all these civilizations, all these culture, all these sciences if all comes down to socialism? if nobody can be justified in his/her own individual integrity without the society. This is a seemingly obvious but difficult question no philosopher so far can answer it.

What is the real meaning of civilization after all? for the common good like what Plato said about the goal of the good society? It seems very stupid and absurd that all our current civilizational heritage can not get some real ideas about how an individual should develop within the society that is ever challenging and changing on its own. What if I say lets go further beyond society and the greater good, we will get liberalism!! all kinds of liberalism: socialism, progressive liberalism, and then anarchism.. So that liberalists of different power pedigrees can"compete" with each other or cooperate by using one another as the corroboratives of their lies to their own people.

Isnt this the exact picture of our age? where then is the point that our age gets wrong? individualism？socialism? But One thing is sure, our current mode of civilization is *WRONG*.

When we do know that our current mode is wrong, also there is one thing we can get right for sure: to develop according to human reason. It sounds easily understandable, this seemingly easy facade is the most confusing and dangerous aspect of it. Everyone can claim to be the proponent of reason, everybody agrees with reason in mouth, this is the problem. everything just seems to be OK so nobody cares. This is far from being reasonable, when everybody says be reasonable, it is when reason is truly lost. Reason is mostly a convenient pretension of lobbying and marketing rather than being a real practice for people today.

If reason to be taken as idealism too, materialism will just fall apart, since they are against idealism and claiming to be the most reasonable system. But in reality, reason seems to be more of an idealism rather than a pragmatical ideology.

Well, it is true that in the AAA system, I did elevate pure reason to the point as the supreme idealism: the Arian reason. Arian to me now acquires a new meaning of impartiality and anonymity, since this is a public nickname like one calls oneself by his profession, I am a* teacher* or, I am a *worker*. Arian is not my name, but the token of my public vocations.

The only personal thing it means is that I maybe a rediscoverer, like we rediscover JS Bach and Heinrich Schutz..

Only to take reason as what it truly is, we can learn to be truly reasonable: it is an idealism. So man, get it real, stop claiming to be reasonable all the time.

So I discover a new theory again: how to be truly reasonable, to recognize that reason is an idealism, like love, equality, faith, it is something to be practiced in a way that must follow the laws of history, nobody is able to accomplish alone, neither can any nation alone, it is neither individual nor social, but something beyond human limitations: *we can only learn to be reasonable, nonstop, but can never claim to be truly reasonable at any point in history.*
*
So we can see, how important is the individual commitment to the idealism, like love, faith, equality, idealism is to be most peferctly realized through individual commitments, so is reason!! Maybe, after all, it is the personal commitments that truly distinguish our humanity and civilizations as well.*

When I use the title Pensée, it means I might repeatedly edit this particular post with random thoughts adding to it, untill I sign it with _Yours Ariassexta._

Yours Ariassexta.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

How to survive between the "rivalling" powers

For many developping countries, to play the balance game sounds profitable, and it is true that many countries smaller than the major powers do benefit a lot from the so called multi-superpower global system. To use one as bargain against the another, to extract the maximum benefit for themselves without being loyal to anyone. Whoa, I mean, how smarty is that?

But as we can see, non of such balancing countries can be developed beyond massive systematic corruption and social unrests. Because, to balance oneself between the major powers is impossible in terms of ethical and ideological rigors, it requires endless breach of ones own constitutions in order to become such a balance, for people who can not understand the nature of the so called "rivalry", they could feel themself as the innocent onlooker of the global politics. However, nothing can be more delusional in diplomacy than this "playing balance game." Because actually, none of the rivalling powers can survive without one another as their excuses for power projection, it is from none other than using these voluntary "balances" as the moral support for both to expanding the monopolitistic influences inside and outside. By playing this balance game, the developping countries just sacrifice their own people for both of them, untill fully destroying the developping countries, the superpowers will not really fight each other.

This is the ultimate delusion among most politicians of the developping world today, costing the people for nothing in return, but more and more corruptions.

The smartest way would be the full commitment to one side or another, do not waver: fuel the animosity, instigate the tension, and extract space of survival from the prospect of a war that both of them do not want; let them negotiate on their own, no matter if war does breakout, so be it. *Your only moral obligation is to take care of your own people, whatever happends!!!* *not making peace for the people of those powers*. Your allience to any side of them is purely out of the need for survival, and you can not survive between the two alone, and you can never be a balance.

Do not sing love and peace from your position for them, you are in no position to make the arbiter of justice, but, you just owe none of them, none of this world if you instigate the tension between them. Tension, danger, challenge, war is the only way for developping countries to survive the corrupt giants.

In case of countries which can not openly choose a side, then, just stop making stupid "love and peace" calls, just take care of your own people. Nuff said.

This is the art of politics, of survival, nothing about to be worse or better, like what I had said many times here, we do not need to be better than anyone, just not to be worse.

BTW China is no longer a real member of the developping countries.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

In case of jilted condition

Superpowers can jilt you for sure, what to do? for I do feel there is a want of wisdom in many developping countries, I will make propositions for those who need them out of my philanthropist love:
*
Politicians work is not to hold onto personal prides, but to serve people, serve the science of survival of your people, be a dog, be a skunk, be a viper, a blackwidow spider, a demonic beast for your people so that nobody will be able to jilt you. Bite them all when they want to harm your people. If you do not understand, it is your lot, you at least need such a level of literary intelligence to serve your people right.*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

For the people within superpowers: chinese, europeans, indians(India), americans, japanese, russians; excluding canadians, australians, africans, southeast asians, arabians, south-middle americans, you apply to the developping country category for advices.

*AAA is for us: self-disillusionment, self-determination, to learn to be ever more reasonable, to be more rational than ever before..* AAA can be applied to people from all countries, but, firstly developping countries need to protect yourself first.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Rule of People：人文之治*

Actually, the rule of people is also each people taking care of themself according to the law of nature

I had stated in this blog, that there is only one true political system: the Rule of People. People here will be elaborated through AH or AAA, so excuse me for dictating over all the related concepts by AAA. People is relativistic, not equal to humanity, so, by people, we refer to a group of human beings that are defined by common backgrounds of culture, heritage, history; when we say people, we do not mean the whole humanity, but rather the humanity that is divided into various existential conditions or the conditions which dictate respective peoples identity.

The politics of people of course, must take into consideration of the reality of each peoples own distinctive existential conditions. *By calling for the rule of people, actually, I mean self-determination by all countries according to their own people best interests.* However, when it comes to each individual, it must recognize the commitments by the individuals from all humanities, because naturally, personal commitments must serve their own peoples best interests.

*Therefore, by the Rule of people, we have two elements in this system:

1-Independent group or groups of people which form a souvereign country and a body of distinctive cultural and historical heritages.

2-Individual commitments to ones own people. 
*
Rather than divine rights for individuals, I call for the devine rights for each country upon this planet and the devine justification for all individual commitments to their own cultures, people, heritages.

This is my version of the global democracy, from the elaborations from the AAA.

What is the difference with current liberalist individualism? well, liberalism separates the individuals from their own people, by given the right to property rather than to the commitment to their people. However, by the AAA, The Rule of People(TRP), recognizes the inseparable nature of the individual to the people by the definition of people; and the devine right is given for fulfilling the commitments required of the individual in regard to his/her own people also by the definition of people. Individuals to be defined by his/her commitments as a part of the people, and people in general is defined by distinctive groups separated by different heritages.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As we can see, through the laws of TRP, we can analyze all current situations

Lacking any one element of the two is not a TRP!!
*
1-Souvereignty of the country 无上主权
2-Personal commitments 人文信念
*
Souvereignty is dfficult to define, how many countries today are truly souvereign? or are they souvereign in the same degrees of independence and democracy? I mean, can an oppressive socialist state be considered as souvereign? I do not think socialism as a souvereign state, since people is not a part in the system. On the other hand, there are certain democratic systems with people lacking commitments, also can be considered as a defected TRP, even more so if the democratic system were manipulated by another country.

Lacking souvereignty is less a problem than lacking personal commitments, since we do not have a uniform standard of souvereignty, but personal commitments would amount to the whole condition of humanity. TRP as the only true political system, it should not be conceive as an idealism but political pragmatism or an attainble objective in the political sciences. So, by AAA, people constitute the foundamental conditions for the political sciences and as well as a part of the natural sciences.

So, any system which do not agree with TRP is WRONG. Lets be straightforward.
In sciences, either political or natural, we must be lucid, self-evident in the elaborations. Lets not use languages for obfuscation.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

AAA calls for a revolution in philosophical literature.

Human languages are complicated, full of ambiguities in the expression, and circumspections in the argument. This is tiresome. 

Languages should be straightforward, lucid, making the terms less dialectically aggressive, more weighted in the evident common senses, but not without some poetic elegance. 

This is the new aesthetics by AAA.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Self-evidentness, Providences, Holistic Lights.
自明之鉴，神谕，万物普照之光。*

Providences: the light of the heavenly spheres, sparkles, allegorical configurations, signs of premonition; our promised Earth, oceans, nations, destiny, judgement. From these manifestations of sacred knowledges, we first are attracted by their grand beauty, richness, profound mystery, and the orderness in the seemingly random creation. We since then, receive the messages from the highest light about what is beautiful, what is good, what is sacred, what is gratefulness. These are our first knowledges and will remain forever the most important knowledges of the whole humanity that is so equally shared. Living under the same heavenly schemes, the same eyes of day and night, counting the same calendar, following the same stars for navigations, although each people develop into different types of culture. Then we start telling of the same stars in different names, different allegorical fables, still we are looking at the same sky: each different name and fable are as true as the others, because the stars do testify and approve.

So will be our respective stories of our faith, sciences, history, future, however we grow divergently in the facade and spaciotemporal directions, we are still directed and provided for by the same devine forces. All the good and the evil of humanity, are being taught in the heroic epics that herald the beginning of civilizations, also the stars and all the heavenly spheres, and all the earthly creations testify the truth in these legends of dawning. Everything has been told and shared between all shades, all forms, all lives, and the lights in all configurations and embodiments. Like the waters fresh and translucent, the lights bright and pure, the devine creation is all satient and crystalline clear and articulate. So, everything that is the most foundamental to us, is all self-evident in its origin, motive, purpose, forms, distinguished in good and beautiful.

If there is the supreme good that is shared by all through providence, there must be soul in everything, organic and inorganic alike, they are only different in the way of telling the same truth of good and beautiful in different stories, beauties in all different degrees. The only evil is our own ignorance toward this all distinguishing, all sharing, all shining, all crystalline pelucid light of truth, therefore, when we do refuse the truth, we comes in the first distinguishment from all that is good and bright.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The true humanism--The Rule of People

So far, the west almost has realized the TRP for themself through 500 years of endeavours, however, it is still the colonialist socialism and moneyism that rule the rest of the world. By the law of AAA, and the self-evident purpose of the world creation, all the nations should be ruled by the principles of TRP.

Thus, we can achieve the true foundation for the greatest science of everything. TRP is the only true human political system because it is the true humanism, the true political science. TRP is not the western invention, but by God`s hand, like the creation of the world, TRP is created by the process of the holistic distinguishment, and destined for all humanity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems that my AAA is answering to all the problems, but NO, not at all.

It seems that way because it tries to avoid argument in all possible ways, so it looks like answering all the problems. Especially TRP is also avoiding the arguments, not prohibiting them. So, TRP can only be theoretically viable when all current arguments are allowed as under the norm of freedom of expression. TRP is still dependent on the current existing systems as the foundation of its own pragmatical prospects. TRP needs to draw on all existing experiences to become practicable, so that it can avoid the argument. It does not contend to subverse any existing systems, everything will naturally grow into the predicted forms in AAA if my theories are right, therefore, TRP can not be achieved through purposeful revolutions.

AAA and TRP are all based on* No-Argument and All Self-Evident* doctrines, any violent revolution will just be a form of argument and break down their own ethical foundations.

First of all, AAA should be treated as a body of idealisms, and TRP as an unproven, but promising scientifical theory. TRP must be achieved through our development in rational capability only. And it is wrong that we have achieved a definitive rational characteristic already, our current rational state is only speculative at best, we still have a long way to go if there is no cataclysmic changes to our current situation.

There will always be arguments, as long as there is still argument, TRP can not fully come into shape, probably, TRP will first realized in conceptual forms as a part of a newly emerging branch of science and philosophy. Still I refuse to take TRP as the idealism, it is practical science, it must be practiced however in all its incomplete forms.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The purpose of all knowledges, desire to believe, virtue of inquiry. 

Why do we try so hard to learn things which we do not master? learning is very very difficult, but from the point of view since ancient greek philosophers, it is simply because learning is good and a form of virtue. We can imagine their sentiment in learning: being surrounded in the generous nature, un-spoiled, by people which are eager to be with the athenian citizenship, all admiring before the architectural grandeurs of the city, also by nomadic enemies which could overwhelm them in numbers with the terror of death: there is sacred beauty everywhere, eager and sensitive people, dangers from barbarians, all they can aspire is to be consistantly good and more brotherly than their enemies. 

To ancient greeks, barbarians were evil, because they seemed to be more ignorant and violent than the athenians. But the point is, the Hellenic world defeated them repeatedly and untill fully destroyed their enemies. This is an amazing political miracle if you care to look at it.

However, the greeks lost to their own eager students--romans in their own turn, because the romans were as eager as themself in learning, but more socially vital than themself. Greek heritages handed down through the romans, became more widely known and expanded in practical ethics, making the whole western world one of the strongest civilizations in human history. The west held onto democracy through continued triumphs in politics and learnings, driving the phantom of socialist defeatism to the east. 

The east has not been consistently triumphant in either politics and learnings like the west, there had been many invasions inbound and aggressive campaigns out-bound and hiatus in the art of philosophy, many emperors resorted to book-burning, cracking down on free teaching schools for better centralization of power. Since antiquity, eastern people seemed to be more interested in how to compete to become an emperor oneself rather than learning from history and trying not to repeat the faults at least if not change for better. So, the philosophy and knoweldges of the east almost never develop from the states of their starting point. 

The east if to be considered as a defeatism, it is mostly self-defeating, I think this fact do not need to get rectified by the "art" of western apologism, just like the trading of opiates, along with the bible of east by Marco Polo, hands in hands exploit the delusions of the east. 

From the eastern heritage, all we have is the body of stagnant doctrines, which were recited since ancient times, but never really practiced or experimented, if they were brought into practice, there is no reason they remain so "original" as if it were the God given laws of the aeternal trinity? And it is true that eastern people used to venerate their philosophies rather learning it. 

So do you think it is still possible to advance and expand the traditional eastern philosophies? no, I am not delusional enough for that. These eastern philosophies are as dead as the hindu caste system, nominally abolished in its ancient forms, but practically, they are still a stagnant factor in peoples mind, they can never be changed in a way from the point of western pragmatism of the political triumph. 

So, I might take a different look at knowledge as an eastern thinker, since the western philosophers only succeeded in making them better than the others through knowledge, the purpose of knowledge must be beyond making anyone better, if there is knowledge in the sense of objective justification at all. We should not let the history remained in the dark, like the westerners repent in their chapels, the easterners must reflect on their own histories, why have we been so delusional? if there is no hope at all for the political change, where should we aim for in our pursue of knowledge? There is an evil that is called as the ignorance, things that look evil just because we do not understand, not that we are evil for ignorance, many evils we perceived is in fact the fear for the unknown within ourselves. If there is knowledge that human deserve at all, it should make our history more and more clear to us, to relieve us from the fear for the unpredictable future and the traumas from the past. 

Knowledges therefore for me, before it makes any good, is a way to move beyond my historical traumas, not at all about changing the current systems and defeats, even less about justify the past evils. We need knowledge to cure us of the true evil that is our desperate fear, helpless doubt, and the undesirable heritage of self-defeatism.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why AAA will never become a cult

My country never lacks any form of cults since the beginning of history, I do not know how the life in the west can be so comfortable to the point of you would need seeking out the craziest cults for some thrill, but I am so tired of them. I guarantee those westerners can find peace in my country if they like cults, they do not need my AAA. It is the way its history was made to be, to serve the minds that are so sick that do not want to look at themselves. I do think it is one reason why many western elites praise socialism and my country in the Boratian way.

I wanted to establish an academy like Pythagoras did based on my idealisms. And I still want to, but due to the self-elaborative nature of my own theories, I can predict everything from this point, AAA will become nullified through zealous cultic superstition: when people gathered in an exclusive circle, they want short term excitement, be it violent or benevolent, like a monster gobbling up the heart of the founder if he was benevolent at all. However the idealisms are beautiful and feasible, once tainted by cultic violence, people will forget about them.

Therefore, I redefine the "church", to distance AAA from both cults and religion, to become a new model of learning and sharing.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

In order to dissipate the misunderstanding of TRP
(Reaction to "Biden Can’t Decide What Counts as a ‘Democracy’"}

TRP is not democracy by western narrative, it is true that western democracy relies on political and economic priviledges in the international competitions. But there is a misunderstanding about democracy almost purposefully spreaded by socialists and liberalists to people across the world. Democracy is never a real political ideology but simply a legal process, it is like any of the legislatory processes, simply a question of procedural norms or being an ethical formality decided by cultural backgrounds. The real hypocrisy of the western propaganda is distorting the nature of democracy either for disinformative campaigns in favor of the socialist agendas, or for diverting the attention from the real issues in domestic affairs. Democracy has been mis-represented for all kinds of falseflag campaigns in a short word. Plato never meaned democracy, but the Republic, just a reminder.

The real color of the west is still liberalism, which is not exclusive with morxist socialism at all. Democracy is used as a cover for falseflag campaigns against the TRP movements which try to protect people from socialism. You can understand why DNC is so pro-socialism, anyone who uses this tag surely is tended to the socialist hypocrisy. 

TRP is a humanist science, encompassing the freedoms of believes, expression, souvereignty of people, historical vindications(rectifying the past issues), individual commitments in heritage, culture, personal cultivations in learning and public processes. However, people might still have confusion about the reality of how people actually rule themselves, partly due to western and eastern propagandas of the staged antagonism between the right and the left, partly due to our ignorance about our true history. TRP is never about romanticism, however theoretically it might sound perfect, but it still relies on the true natures of people and humanity, which are anything but romantic!! Humanity, according to my elaboration on what is humankind posted in this blog, is pure evil without before the process of Holistic Distinguishment, we human beings are naturally born as evil beings, physically we are not God`s creation but demons. TRP in its most rudimentary form would be none other than India`s current state. 

Yes, India is the only country which realizes the real TRP however in the rudimentary form, while the west is divided between religious hypocrisy and socialist elitism, and the east is submerged in historical defeatism, stucked in the pasts of themselves and the others forever. 

TRP will not only produce new scientific discoveries, also reveal some of the most vile human natures in all possible demonic devices: racism, genocidal wars, apartheid, permanent segragations...Why I still promote it? because, all these negative revelations are inevitable, regardlessly how hard the socialists want to hide from us, negative human attributes will still impact everyone of us under their systems of hypocrisy, insidiously, unknowingly, to me nothing is worse than being hypnotized into purposeful ignorance!!

Only through TRP, we can truly face to our own issues and make the pains less as much as possible, we can still rectify our future whatever happens by TRP. Socialism just ruins everything for nothing, people need to wake up.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sciences will always seem to be cruel to our unprepared minds, either physical science or humanist science, even though we used to harm each other cruelly.

Humanist science in its true form will not only be flower and valleys, there will be hardships, disasters, challenges, and posing almost eternal paradoxes before everyone of us. India practiced it since antiquity, and rests upon a ruin of its historical consequences, but it is still vital like any other countries. We picked the fruits of India`s human sciences to build our prosper civilizations, Aryanism for the west, Buddhism for the east, and leaving the most ugly filths behind in India. Current India is none other than our true natures we have learned to hide, if we stop to be a hypocrite, India would become much better, probbaly will lead us again with more new ideas.

And with current leaderships of the elites of all species, they are alway arguing which one is better, especially the socialists, lying to everyone, cheating with everyone, but trying the best to look better than everyone else. Maybe this is all they hypocrites want, to look better than everybody else, to achieve this stupid goal, they will do anything. Which would you like 、 TRP or hypocrisy?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

TRP is still infantile as it is today, and different from the Invisible Hand.

People are not motivated by their best interests neither by the common interests of the group in TRP, rather by the believes and personal commitments. This explains why India as one of the oldest civilizations and largest democracy(Actually the rule of law), and a TRP according to myself is lagging economy and political theatres. The power defined by interests does not motivate indian people, however in economy, the upper castes have learned to pursue greater fortunes, the scope of individual wealth also does not consider the relevance to the whole national status. So, from the western political perspectives, some indian riches might look irresponsible because of that. However, you can not deny indian people are faithful, eager, vital anywhere they are even they lack some social resilience according to our modern politico-economic point of view. 

Still India`s TRP is infantile, yet during its 3000 years of high civilization, it fought with the greeks at their height of might, with the mongols at their worst frenzy and terror, fought with colonialists with their most idiosyncratic believes, there were great victories and losts, but doubtlessly their culture and history left indelible impacts upon the world. Still as today, it guards the buddhist sanctity in its northeastern territory, maintaining a prosper regional peace in the South and Southeast Asia. 

India is a great country according to AAA.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

There is no common commitments in TRP, only personal, individual commitments.

Strange? most people will think if there are unshakable personal commitments, there must be collective commitments too. But, no, not at all, to most people, collective commitment should exist according to our common sense, because, within a society, collective effort can achieve great results, however, we have forgotten the nature of a society that it is always bound by the paradox of the common good, which many modern thinkers are tended to deny. Paradoxes will lead to futile antagonism like rightVSleft, with the liberals always cheering in victory. Collective commitment of any kind will always lead to certain paradoxes, it is always when we need some personal commitment to resolve these paradoxes, to remove the obstacle for new prospects. Therefore TRP in its most original form, does not contain collective commitments as elaborated by the doctrine of Self-evidentness of AAA.(TRP is a science given by the metaphysics of AAA.)

However, the souvereignty of people is also requisit, too. India is also a souvereign country even you might disagree for its colonial history, but souvereignty does not have an universal standard as to the religious and political status-es. As long as there is an intact body of cultural, religious heritages to identify with and a system that is commonly participated according to the rule of law and to the most universal norms, then it will just be OK.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Theoontology/森罗万理*: 
The importance of the metaphysics.

What is metaphysics? according to the ancient greeks, it is one of the 3 elements in philosophy defined by Plato: ethics, epistemology, metaphysics. However, such classification of philosophy is a bit obfuscative according to AAA`s principle of self-evidentness, lacking certain consistency.

Since the word philosophy, is not at all a rigid designation, as a consummative term of all the 3 great topics, how can it be less rigid in meanings than any of the three? right? To me, it is more logical to put metaphysics as the summary of the other 2 and philosophy replaced in its place as one of the elements.

Yes, metaphysics, then becomes the major concept of human reconnaissance of everything. From the definition of scholars, metyaphysics studies the phenomenological features of all existences, even concepts. That is in what way, things and concepts happen to us, one tricky part is that it also includes the conceptual identities as the subject of inquiry therefore, it has a self-reflective nature to it, thus enabling to establishing a mentalist relationship between objective existences and the mind through the study.

My explanation although follows the scholars definition, however, sounds more elegant and clear right? It is because I have a more profound motive behind my explanation of this term, again, a motive to elaborate it with AAA. Metaphysics for me, by current definition is insufficient to bring togather my ideas that try to expound this term as the major form of human knowledge. I want to call it as the first knowledge, following the all transcending holistic interferences in making things articulate(distinguishing them in all possible ways), I crudely refered to it as the holistic knowledge, I need to rename it now: *Theoontology*.

When we talk about ontology/*森罗万象*, it is about the nature of existence, but existence as a term is not unconditional, even by JP Sartre, existence is reciprocal, so is by my AAA. I conceived reciprocality of existence on my own before discovering Sartres commentary on existentialism. If reciprocal, there will be a degree of dependence on something, then there could be no larger background to the existence of everything than the devine. Therefore, theoontology, the study of existential phenomenon of all things in relation to a monistic regression.

However, Plato and Kant consider process of regression as evil, but by me, if under the providence of the devine, the regression is anything but evil, the true evil is the one who try to stop this regression by analytical processes: human beings. *However, anayltical processes can be seen as a reflection of the self-evident regression if human beings follow the rules of regression themselves by learning from the regression of the world. *



> The relevance of the self-predication of any Forms is that in Plato's dialogue Parmenides there is an argument, the so-called Third Man Argument (TMA), that purports to show that if Forms are self-predicative then, along with the reasonable assumption that a Form must be separate from the sensibles that participate in it, a vicious infinite regress can be generated.


--The Self-Predication Assumption in Plato

The first law of Theoontology:

All things regress under the providence of the devine, it is a process of self-recreation, self-evident dialectical coming-to-one true self. The motion of things therefore, designates the true nature of the object, the object itself is a projection of the conditioned unto the unconditioned, and motion is thus set off toward the unconditioned. If there is motion, then, there must be a source of the unconditioned as well as a definitive end to the conditioned toward the unconditioned, therefore theoontology states its first law of self-justification.

Some further similarities of my theories with Plato`s philosophy.

I just found out today, when trying to learn from Plato`s metaphysics, his ideas are dispersed across the volumes, I can not sum it up without reading all of them or refering to online summeries and commentaries based on keyword searches. I have to follow the latter source, so probably in the most of my future works.

1-Self-predication: self-statement of existence of all forms, existences.

2-All forms related to the good. 


> From the Republic we know that all Forms are related to the Good. While it is difficult to be certain, Plato seems committed to the claim that each Form is good, that is, that each Form is a good thing or is characterized by goodness.


Plato's Middle Period Metaphysics and Epistemology
--4. The Simplicity of Forms

Although I did not elaborate at once all my ideas from AAA, by Holistic Distinguishment, everything is created as good and beautiful in forms, except for the innermost evil of humanity. But the foundamental idea I did not elaborate is that all physical forms including humanity existed before the holistic creation, but only as pure evil, ugly, filthy, hopeless. The creation brings us the light that distinguishes the good from the evil, by giving new forms of beauty onto all things, however, the innermost evil still resists. This is the totality of my holistic distinguishment.

So, more historical backups to my theories. However, you can blame me for plagiarism, but my HD is still more profound than Platos. They never stated that humanity without devine providence, is nothing but pure evil, I mean, simply pure evil, and I also predicted that the end of human liberationalism, emancipationalism is nothing but going back to the primeval evil state of chaos and ignorance as before the HD.

And the self-evidentness of all things, is similar to self-predication concept by Plato, however, my slef-evidentness of all things forms the foundamental basis for human reason, the essence of all lives, especially to humanity in sense of epistemology. That is, whatever we learn, self-evident truth can never be swayed from the focal point of human life, and this truth is shared unconditionally by all things/forms. However, Plato`s self-predication of all things is only relative to the individual objects, do not elaborate on its relationship to human knowledge, for example, Plato discusses about a flower in terms of self-predication being beautiful because a flower means to be beautiful; but my elaboration of self-evidentness is that, however you break down the flower into various chemical compounds to analyze it, however you study the science behind how the flower develops from the tree, and tree from the soil, how it gives off aromas, what is the chemistry of the aromas,,all these knowledges come from the self-evident truth that the flower is beautiful. *This is a truth can never be distracted by any amount of datas from the deconstruction of the flower. * All these simple self-evident truths amount to the most central knowledge about who we are, what we should do, and how, and why. AAA emphasize on the weight of the self-evidentness, as against the artificial deconstructive amassing of datas, I know all this process of balancing between the two just goes back to Platonian self-predicational forms, but still, the universality of this self-evidentness is something we really need to learn and understand, not those database of particulars are only approximations to this self-evidentness(also equal to Plato`s forms of perfection).

So the only difference of my AAA to Plato`s philosophy is the treatment of this perfection as related to human knowledge, I take these self-evidentness as supreme evidence to all the questions related to itself, however humanity might fail to understand this evidence, but amass circumstantial evidences according to our human limitations, at the end we will distort this truth. But after all, the self-evidentness is not beyond human understanding, only we choose to limit ourself. Plato`s treatment does not have an estimation of* the weight* of the self-predicational forms in regard to human knowledge even he did consider the forms as the perfection, especially to the practical process of human reconnoissance.

It is still a bit confusing of above paragraph on the difference between self-evidentness and self-predication. I will try to elaborate further:

I weight the self-evidentness as the perfect and un-break downable manifestation of truth against the knowledge of human understanding, there is a regressive nature of human knowledge toward the self-evidentness. While Plato directly links self-predication forms to the process of human sciences, and hints a progression of self-predicational forms toward human knowledge. Maybe just a problem of perspective, but we can see as a mutual procession to and fro, between the self-evidentness/predication and human knowledge. However, my theoontology emphasizes on the regression of all things more than its progression toward human knowledge, so basically, the self-evidentness has more weight on regression than progression towards human knowledge.

After all, regression and progression are not equal and balanced, but tilted toward regression by theoontological proposition of the self-evidentness.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Theoontology/森罗万象之理*

In replacement of the term philosophy, I use theoontology: the laws of all phenomenal beings, all that manifest to either mental or physical consciousnesses.

The laws of theoontology:

1-All things regress/凋凌 under the providence of the devine, it is a process of self-recreation, self-evident dialectical coming-to-one true self/self-dialectical forthcoming/自命辩证.

2-The motion of things therefore, designates the true nature of the existence, the object itself is a projection of the conditioned unto the unconditioned, and motion is thus set off toward the unconditioned. If there is motion, as the motion is reciprocal, then there must be a source of the unconditioned as well as a definitive end to the conditioned toward the unconditioned.

3-Annihilation is also a form of existence, as the completion of *self-dialectical forth-coming/自命辩证.*(my new coinage).

4-The devine is the source of the affirmative power, human reason is based on the affirmative power, which can not be valid without the conception of the devine.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Epistemological architechture of AAA

1-The church of aestheticism of the world: AH/美之教会-雅利安赫尔墨斯之述说

2-The Supreme idealism of AR/至高之雅利安理想

3-The altar of the Sun of Truth/第三太阳之祭坛，the protector of AI/Angelic Inversion/镜像天使之守

Through Holistic Distinguishment/全息辩分之由来：

Theoontology as the first knowledge:森罗万象之理焉，万象之启理

--The laws of theoontology/森罗之法

--TRP/The Rule of People/人文之治 as the origin of all human sciences. All human scientifical and empirical knowledges come from TRP, amount only to the pragmatical aspect of TRP: mathematics, physics, chemistry, political science, social sciences, natural sciences. (Therefore, by theoontology, empirical science is anything but rational, yes, science is not a part of the true reason, I might make a paragraph about it later).


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Theoontology elucidates: empiricism is not a part of the true reason

TRP is the complete and perfect embodiment of humanism and all pragmatical knowledges, including ethics, politics, all sciences. TRP although has no sanctity by itself, but it seeks for devine connection through faith. It is not that AAA dictates over TRP, but TRP seeks for all the devine justifications out of human will. Those who do not seek for devine justifications, will develop into liberalism/socialism/nihilism.

Therefore, AAA as a predicted church of the TRP`s devine aspiration, does not dictate over TRP at all, including all empirical sciences we develop. Therefore, sciences have no inherent connection to the devine at all, or to the AAA, even to theoontology itself. Theoontology does not require empiricism to justify or prove itself, science therefore is purely a progressive construct between humanism/personal commitments and social conditions, it amounts to nothing more than the moderator between the individuals and the society, everything of science comes down to the relationship between human conditions only, can never transcend beyond humanism and personal commitments even at its best prospect imaginable.

Should we write Theontology or Theoontology?

....Maybe the former will sound more musical. 

So lets go for the former.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Laws of Theontology: Continued

5-The laws of structure of thinking in theontology, like people divided into different classes of profession, of social orders, of nobility and humility, of good and evil, there must be clear and austere measures to differentiate between the distinct sorts of human activities as in action as much as in thinking. The closer to Holistic Distinguishment, the nobler, the further the more subjugated. Since theontology is the first knowledge from the Holistic Distinguishment, it is the noblest order of obligation in thinking and working. 

6-Theontology is itself an aspiration to the providence from the devine: the Arian Reason. Any body of TRP which does not aspire the providence, has nothing to do with theontology, is the science of the dark and evil. Theontology is pure knowledge, having no partiality in any race and nationality, is the priesthood of the AAA church. 

7-The devine TRP is the highest order of humanity, the noblest form of all human organizations and civilizations, but before it aspires the providence from the devine: Arian Reason, it has no knowledge in what is good and evil. Their philosophy that is made from ethics, metaphysics, etymology is the gift from theontological creation of the first knowledge, in factuality, a search within the outpost of theontology.

8-Humanity on its own has no real ideas of good and evil. The good is providential from the devine, without which nothing is capable of good but evil.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Theontological Dialectics/万象之辩*
--Humanity is not capable of good/人类皆无善之信念

There are stringent dialectical traditions from the Platonic and Aristotlean philosophies, where theyt apply upon the process of logical dialogues and arguments also upon the methodological process of verification of truth. Of course, theontology must also develop its own dialectics in the art of logics and methodologies. However, the dialecticism of truth and false is already contained within the TRP class of knowledge, subjugated and prejudged by the theontology, therefore what is true or false is not a topic in theontology anymore, we will discuss what is good and evil in theontology. This is an example of the structured rationality by theontology: beyond truth and false, we have what is good and evil.

The task of theontological dialectics is therefore, to consider what is good and evil, upon the basis of all that is judged as true against false. Therefore, if one does not have a commitment to truth, he/she can not participate in the theontological dialectics. Do not discuss about what is true and false is the foundamental methodology, therefore, theontological dialetics is not practicable without a basis of a firm devine TRP foundation, we can not discuss it with anyone at random, to discuss with inadequate person without commitment to truth, it will develop into a futile argument, which is immoral according to AAA. If there a form of dialectics using contradictions as the motivation, then, this dialetics is blasphemous and evil. The providential good does not need to prove to anyone about it being good, but when it is becoming of theontology, all dialectics of the evil becomes the dialectics of the good automatically, beyond the contradictional methodologies of the evil.

*The commitment to truth is the supreme nobility of humanity*, therefore, the theontological dialectics is the dialectics for the nobility only, the blasphemous will never understand. I just need to mention the 2 foundamental laws of the theontological dialectics as follows: 
*
1-The dialectis of good and evil is not equal to the dialectics of truth and false, but transcendental to the latter in absolute resolution. It is also immoral to discuss openly the theontological dialectics among people which are not sharing the nobility.

2-Humanity itself is not capable of good in terms of both collective or individual, humanity has no commitment to good whatsoever, but the commitment to truth is the supreme nobility of humanity. Only through the supreme nobility, humanity can develop the power of distinguishment which constitutes the body of theontological knowledges. *

Therefore you should know that, it means to start with the dialogue within your own conscience, other than that, untill we have a new kingdom of Egypt, we can discuss it before the altar, under the witness of the providential seal. See you there.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Theontological Mannerism/万象之仪*

Ancient graces, we all know that ancient people although living upon very limited resources, they were far greater than we do realize!! We almost have forgotten their amazing sagacity and wisdom which have left us an enormous body of heritages. Lets call it an incomparable grace, all folks of different lands and oceans, behold the incomparable grace of our ancestors：they chased after the stars, the Sun and the Moon, after justice, wisdom, truth as much as we do, No!! actually more than we do. Living among the most vicious enemies of frailties of the body and the natural contingencies, still they always sustained a tenderness of soul, of mind, as they exhibited unsurpassed strength in the will for truth and knowledges everywhere: in their poetries sacred and profane alike, upon their mural and plated arts, upon the fields of crops and cattles, wars and urbanities, waters and sands, there are still innumerable relics of beauty and grace they left behind that we can never imitate in even the crudest similitude. This is grace, the mannerism after the strongest and the firmest commitment to truth: I call it as the theontological mannerism.

Theontological mannerism, the art of expression, of poetry, of all arts in antiquity, one perfect example is the grandeur of greek and roman poetries, ancient architectures, of Shakespearean dramas...

There are many traces of such mannerism in chinese languages too, I am reworking both chinese and English languages into such mannerist expressions. All my recent coinages related to AAA can be said to be in the this mannerist vein.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

How take the organized lies scientifically

It causes one enormous pain living among a system of lies while being alone pursuing truth in life. However, thanks to the scientifical means, for not just making the informations more accessible to those who need them, also for offering ideological means to understand better about the history and the present.

It is amazing to see how many people still feel complacent with immersive lies anywhere, even when struck by the consequences, as if there is a kind of faith which can justify all the evils by willingly sacrifice oneself to the blatant lies. However, I do not believe in any excuse for lying bare-face, the nature of power, the nature of humanity, whatever. I know once you make a tiny recourse from the commitment, all the influences which lobby for the lies will overwhelm you, be it sentimentaliztion, physical threatenings, flatteries, briberies, seductions, all corroborations from everywhere possible. It seems to me, people do not pursue the truth because they are encouraged to by a good system or better means, but rather someone just born to do so no matter where they are, because, you can find deceptions coming from all possible directions and places upon your head, if you really see them. My country is just where most people are forced to pretend not to notice that people lie *out of their own will *not that because they are socialists or anything. Thus, it does justify that some western elitists apology for socialism, as if it were something conditional for humanity to survive or something, because they know people do not want truth all the time, and they consider it as a kind of humanism to let people to lie and continue to lie. So we have many socialist states living upon the mechanism of international corroboration of lies.

Since the lies must be corroborated beyond the systems, it is scientific not to take socialism as the system of people, even if it does represent the liars, liars themself can not even represent themselves, they only represent the probability of human beings telling a lie. For example, you tell 50 lies a day on average, not to consider the how many facts you say because they might not matter to anyone even your self, that is full of bullshs; so you tell 50 lies out of innumerable bullshs per day, this a probability of lying by an ordinary person. But the lies counts for someone, maybe for you, maybe for others liars who love lying too, there must be some reasons for one to lie, right?

So, all the lies will count for some people who want to justify the lies for themself, so they say, people need to lie too, it is very natural to allow people to lie, no matter all the rest they talk are bullsh or not. We basically have systems which want people to talk garbages if not lies, so of course, they need to justify both. A garbage democracy is destined to corroborate with liars, and making everyone feel it is all that humanity is about.

Look at the systems of garbages and lies, if you do not have a commitment to truth, you will be led to choose anyone of them, to be betrayed by one another, making a fool of you untill you have learned to lie and tell garbages as much as the rest do. The systems of garbages, this is what they are, the is no science about which being better than the another, you get into that dialectics, you will never get out. Both are liars as well as garbages, the same thing, like garbages that stink, and stinky garbages, this is a complete and abstract idea about stinky garbages.

As long as the liars and garbages try to find more excuses, yo will know they are the ones that only represent themselves: just liars and garbages, not people or anything else. You must continue to follow yourself, your people. The probability of human beings telling a lie is meaningless from the start, since if we need to consider the lies as necessities, we will have to consider the garbages, bullshs as a necessary probability of humanity as well.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

A lie always counts no matter be it trivial or large, or told by anyone; but a truth might not count at all according to by whom and how it is said.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Machines can not lie not because they are not capable, but because they have no idea about the vice.

Some people might think, oh, it is just a sign of wisdom for humankind to be capable of lying, because the machines can not tell a lie at all, and the machines would burn their chips if they were to analyze what is a lie. It is true that computers can not lie and the analysis of a lie can put the hardware at risk in an AI(computer sense) system. But listen, nobody probably will tell you this: a lie is a lie, because it is a deliberate deception, sometimes in numerical computations, computer can give indefinite results due to algorithm problems. It is not that computer can not lie, but that, it can not conceive a conscientious state about producing the results, simply it does not understand what is about to lie: it is hurting people. 

Lying definitely is not a sign of wisdom, but a rather a betrayal of ones own conscientious being, at the cost of the other people, a recourse toward the machine consciousness which only reacts out of the set programs and circumstances. Lying is rather the inorganic within the organic, since the computer is inorganic, it can not betray itself to be organic by lying. The logic about AI trying to lie is the sign of attaining consciousness is wrong, it is rather that we need to betray ourself to become inorganic so that, we might consider computers which can lie have consciousnese. 

Nothing can show the conscientiousness within a creation than its commitments.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pensées/思绪 *

One of the greatest problem of chinese language is the loose definitions:

Chinese language is rich, but due to the lack of dialectical traditions, it lacks generally stringent definition to the words related to many important ideological meanings. It needs to be more weighted in terms of dialectical functions.

Dialectics needs to be demarxified

When we talk about dialectics, we might have a strong impression that it is about socialism. But nothing can be wronger than this, dialectics is about the art of affirming and reaffirming of the ideas, giving more solid ideological foundation to the common cognitive expressions.

Dialectics is meant to using references and corroboratives in the arguments, has not imperative pertinence to materialism. Materialistic dialectics is totally an oxymoron, since dialectics is dependent upon the validity of human ideas.

Dialectics originally translated into chinese as "辩证"， now I want to give a new one "思辨". The former is comprised of two characters: argument and to prove; the latter is of "thinking and argument". The chinese character "辨" has two meanings, argument and differentiate.

Therefore, the character "辨" alone is sufficient to describe the practice of dialectics, but the methodology is the problem for the chinese translations. The former translation will undoubtedly give an impression of empirical rigidity, however, it is totally off-topic as to the purpose of the dialectics, since empirical process is about the practical ethics, leaving no rooms for dialectics already. The true dialectics require freedom of expression, nothing is further from the true dialectics than socialistic ideologies.

Therefore you understand why I re-translated "dialectics" into chinese as "思辨". It is primarily a mental cognitive process, both in dialogue or ethical forms. It needs to be reflected on the literature as what it truly is.

Also, ethics is wrongly translated in chinese, it is now "伦理" in chinese, but ethics is more than about the morality, it also refers to the methodological processes. "伦理" means the human moral and order. You see, how wrong it can be!!

I have to re-translate "ethics" into chinese as "范述". "范" means models, "述" means narratives, so, in my own translation, ethics means the narrative of the models. Therefore, you can see, it can be applied perfectly to both moral and methodological aspects of its meaning.

In English language, through AAA, I can still further offer more weights on many important words.

As you can see, I redefined many English words too, giving more elegant yet more stringent definitions: 1-self-evidentness(existent, but not explained as profound as through AAA), 2-circumstantiality, 3-politics, 4-people, 5-commitment, 6-elaboration, 7-church, 8-holistic, 9-dialectics（actually, giving more weighted definitions to existent words is a process of dialectics too.)

Through giving more weights on the letters of human languages, is a process of refurbishing our rational mental state, revitalize human awareness of themself and the world. This is an art of TRP too, this is what the art of lierature is about, as you read the stories, actually, you are getting more definitive impressions of the languages and their meanings. Again, more weights on literature. The art is dialectical, the purest form of dialecticism, again more on the arts and dialectics...Lets continue...

The art of talking

Many people say to say less and do more, however, it is more about what you want to say, if saying without thinking and honesty, then, I pray you say not but rather to try to get into jail by some more obvious vices. But if you just want to say out of your desire, then it is fine to speak out. I mean, if you really want to. It is wrong to think people just want to talk bullsh, they just do not want to say anything at all so that they talk bullsh. If you really want to do something, it must be right to do it, sex, get a job you like, buying something you want, learning something new and interesting... innocent!! People never want to do bad things, they just do not know what to do so they commit injuries to the others. Nothing is more innocent of all living creatures than the simple and natural desires.

Therefore, so is to talking, just talk as you really want to, then it is fine. The more you talk, the more you know how to talk. To make our mind simple, is conducive to reason and truth. The simplicity of the mental state, is also an element within theontological mannerism, the idealistic state of consciousness the ancient people knew of and embraced in the pursue of good life and truth.

The dialectics and Holistic Distinguishment:

The dialectics is about the freedom of expression and the positive developments coming from this freedom: people exchanging ideas, reaffirming each others ideas, strengthening one anothers merits. The nature of dialectics is affirmation through clarification, consummately the sacred virtue of affirmation. By the laws of Arian reason, affirmation is the spirit for the true reason, therefore, dialectics also constitutes the foundation of AR during the process of this affirmation. Dialectics is an indispensable process of the AR, furthermore this is sacred.

Holistic Distinguishment is however, can be only compared to the christian motto : Mysterium Magnum/The great mystery. The supreme creator`s work, the absolute and the eternal. HD by definition is not a secular term, but pertaining to the creational order. However, through is term, I put more weight on the Mysterium Magnum as being transcendentally, universally, eternally articulate and transparent justice that is beyond human reconnoissance. So, it is also about being both gnostic and agnostic at the same time, it is by nature gnostic, however, agnostic due to human limitations.

AI of the AAA

The final component of the AAA church, you will understand why I can not talk about it when you have touched the magical aspect of this church. This is one more hint about AI, if you understand now, you are a magician of AAA too, exactly, a priest like me. Probably I am now the only priest of AAA, but who knows?

Even by writting twice as much as Monsieur Montaigne did, it only comprise less than 5% of the beauty of AAA. So far, in this blog it is only less than 1% of the projected AAA and AI is the 90% of it. You think it is too much to talk, no, it is too much I can not talk. The AH, AR, Theontological corollaries are paving the way for the others to try to approach to AI, the magical realm of infinite self-discovery.

Freedom of believes, of thinking rather than speech.

The true essence of freedom is the freedom in thinking, believing rather than speeches. If the freedom of thinking does not entail the freedom of expression then, there must be no merit in expressing it. On the other hand the freedom of speech would be meaningless if people do not practice the freedom in thinking.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensées: continued

Reading novels is very important.

I actually consider good stories as being the best way of enlightenments of intelligence, sentiment, personality for people. It is never too late to get into the school of novels.

There is a great japanese aphorism by a famous ancient japanese woman writer:紫式部（Murasaki shikubu), she is one of the earlist novelist of ancient literature, not of mythologies but stories of peoples love, life, nature. Once she said: "_there are more truths in the stories people tell one another than in the hard facts in the chronicles_..." This is one of the favorite aphorisms ever. Just I encourage people to read plays, dramas, stories, novels of quality, especially those classical works, before turning to philosophical works, which I also recommend strongly.

My top mottoes:

1-(A latin motto, I keep it secret to keep it sacred to me)
2-In music I trust, I God I hope. (My own)
3-Be a magician rather than a master of yourself. (My own)
4-The above quoted Murasaki Shikubu`s aphorism.

Novels did not have poupularity in ancient times, but people used mythologies and epics as the foundations for ethical and historical educations. However, to me, dramas of ancient Greece are also a form of novel, since they are also fictions by authors more or less based on real stories or existent materials in their times.

Many epics can be consider as novel too, since we do not have any obligation to treat them as true history or as the basis for faiths in form of mythology. Like the epics of Gilgamesh, of Odessey, of Iliad, of Aeneid, of Metamorphosis and Decameron, Bhagavad Ghita, Ramayana...All great civilizations have great stories, more stories than simply the books of laws, of punishments, of chronicles. But China, what a pity, we do not have more classical stories than the classics of laws, doctrines, chronicles...This is one reason why China lacks ideological vitality compared to most western countries.

I tell you one of my secrets, I take the popularity of novels and stories as the biggest breakthrough of humanism of our time, not the industrialization or globalization of economy.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Theontological Dialectics/森罗万象之思辨*

Since I have reworked dialeticism into the archicteture of AAA, so it is necessary to give a foundamental body of principles of dialectics within the framework of theontology.

1-Since the law of theontology states that all existence is the phenomenon through reciprocal motions which manifest within the whole universe. And here, I further shall complement the the universal(reciprocal) motion with another counterpart to form a dialectical mechanism of existence: *imago/万象*. A face is necessary of all the motions if they are reciprocal, reciprocality will inevitably result in the problem of the cause and the end, however, in pure sense of logics, we can never attain a dialecticism idiosyncratic to the theontology, if not idiosyncratic, all the framework of theontology will fall apart. We must see that dialectics of a valid body of principles, must be idiosyncratic to itself as to be distinguished from the rest, otherwise, lacking originality.

Let explain the term "imago", due to my elaboration of dialectics, it is more of a mental nature than empirical, however, the problem is, not purely mental or spiritual, there will always be paradoxes if we continue this, to analyze everything, this is how science does, but not the ethics of theontology, the goal of theontology is not to argue forever, however, I do not discourage discussions which might in its spirit of free expression and passions involve a certain amount of argument. So, we do not have empirical evidences or legal enforcement to settle, what should we settle for our discussions? Therefore, the dialectics of theontology can not be right vs wrong, true vs false, better vs worse like all the other dialectics.

So I pull the dialectics back unto the beginning of all things, which is either self-evident and empirical as well, that is the face of the universe, of all manifestations of the creation. I give it the name imago, refering to the importance of appearance of all things, reaffirm the importance of the aesthetics and the self-evidentness. It is true we know complexity is not always amount to anything meaningful, when we all want to delve into the essence, we know we will get lost somehwere. It is when we need to return to the original point of simplicity and face the most evident truth, the self-evidentness, therefore we will have a product, that is neither spiritual, nor mental, nor material, however, universally manifest and evident: the eternal nature of all motions, like a pool of self-evident truth that is beyond our sciences but within our most intrinsic knowledge, therefore the imago.

We can compared it to the faces of humanity, why we look this way at all? why human faces have variations? tehre are meanings we do not understanding, so are all existences and motions, all of them has a face, we might not even see them let alone understand. The motion in reciprocality, and the imago of the world...Not conflicting between each other, nor paradoxical between each other, however, both of them show certain intrinsic essence which shall explain each other. Imago therefore, pertaining to all totally new concept of existence, the face, neither spiritual, mental, physical, but indescribable yet real.

Example of application:

Theontology in chinese is call" 森罗万象之万象之理". This is the total name in chinese for theontology, I do not even evade the complexity of chinese characters in forming a long name. Literally, its says: The reason within all the essences and images. So, the thematic topic is not about the origin of universe, but about the reason within all the things, within the manifestations, names, imagos and motions.

The motion in reciprocality can be seen everywhere: planet Earth revolves around the Sun, also rotates on its own. This is the macroscopic reciprocal motion we can testify as the major example. However, when we conceive the idea of existence, it is important to review its conceptual existence as well, everything exists without apparent reciprocal relationship, unless to be proven through sciences, but science is not within theontological dialectics already, we must show how motion and existence are related beyond science.

When we call the Earth exists, *we means that we exist too*, this is the first reciprocality: the invocation of the idea of what is existent. Invocation is a motion by its own, it comes from an* imaginative idea* of existence and *the thing* that is called into existence. That is to say, if a thing is not called in the invocation into existence, it does not exist. This is the first dialectics of the imago and the motion. The things when is fit into our image, the motion begins between that thing and our own consciousness, which gives an imago of existence. *Therefore, existence as a concept is an imago within the consciousness. *

This is how motion can be related to existence? First of all this is a problem of invocation and the image of motion. There is a kind of motion we ignore that is the imagination of the image of existence itself. The image of existence is the motion in universal reciprocality. When we imagine the existence of Moon within our invocation, the imago will expand itself after the act of invocation: that the Moon exist. When the Moon is confirmed by humankind as existent, we also mean that the Earth and Sun also exist, because without both, the Moon will not be called into existence, so forth, starting from invocation by an imago, a particular existence is being called out into the universal motion which also is called into existence, because no one can confirm an absolutely singular idea of what is existent. The proof is the universal harmony, there is harmony because of the universal reciprocality of motion, especially not excluding our own consciousness which moves between imagos which invoke the existences on itse own. Due to the effect of imagos of our conscious mind, everything is in a harmonious reciprocal motion with the universe. And the harmony is continuous, so are the imagos of our mind, as it calls out the universe into existence, it also move between the imagos in a harmonious way.

This imago is the face of existence, like our own faces, it is also when we stop asking the questions, we just accept the existence of everything, and this state of acceptance is the perfect state of existence of everything. And the perfection of existence is the imago of the mind itself. But when we start to look into the particulars, dissecting the individual existences, detaching the particular from the rest of existences, we will call into destruction of everything, thus detroying the mental imagos within ourselves, so there is doubt of everything, and the result of doubt is therefore chaotic, this is the image of destruction.

There are so far 3 dialectics discovered:

1-The universal motion and the image of the universal motion we invoke in our consciousness to be called into existence. That is, since the Moon is a part of our Solar system, we call into existence of the whole solar system by calling Moon into existence; we call into existence of the Moon by calling into existence of our self, and there will always be an imagos of everything within our mind,* especially ourselves* which we always ignore.

2-The perfect state of existence as the universal imago, and the individual imagos within chaotic minds of people. The former calls for harmony, the latter calls for particluar questions and chaotic analysis.

3-The motion between the imagos, that is the greatest revelation of theontological dialectics. A mind within minds, and the minds of everything, the conscious harmony and unconscious perfection, the transient chaos and the transcendental order, the progression of mind, and regression of creation. There will be endless ideas coming out from this dialectics of the imagos vs imagos.

Therefore, delving into the imagos inside an imago, you will still see an imago of a perfect universe, that is, from any perspective in universe, although the imagos will be differently presented, they are still as perfect as one another, as if, we have seen the face of God: Imago. Imago, a state of unquestionable existence of everything where we stop asking the questions; reciprocal motion, the universal manifestation of orderness and individual consciousness of existence which strives to prove itself.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Historiological applications and more: 

Using the constellations as the tokens of myth, faith, if you see the stars as the religious tokens, then, you do not ask existential questions about the stars. The stars present a state of the imago, the perfect face of the existence, upon which, people testity their identity and heritages by comparing the stars to their epics and mythological icons. So forth, people start develop questions about ethical conducts of the good and the evil in the myth, even naming certain stars as evil, without questioning the problem of existential truth of the myth and the legends, and the viability of connecting evil to the stars. 

Detachment then begins with the individuals questions about themselves, about particulars within the imago of perfection, separating certain people, stars, spirits, icons from the universal reciprocality, identifying some as evil, morally denying them. Afterall, existential conflicts will be brought on, on the basis of ideological disagreements, which in fact are rooted in the self-questioning, questioning of the gods, of everything, so they need to prove themselves by denying the rest. Ideological conflict is the self-decomposition of the mental imago, like what Dostoevsky said, if God does not exist, everything is allowed; by theontological dialetics, once the imago of existence is broken, anything can be broken. 

Humanity confirmed the idea of existence through mythologies first, a historical fact, thus does prove that the nature of existence is of mental or beyond: imago. The reciprocality is the effect of the imago, the motion is effect of chaos. Togather, they form a face of beauty of existence, all reflected in our facial features, our mouth sings airs, eyes see harmony, nose smell aromas, ear hears music: this is the first imago of humanity that reflect universe. 

Our hands working, stomach digesting, flesh metabolizing: the second imago of the universe in particular motions.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Perception of the harmony is also an indication that there is an imago inside our mind

For people here who enjoy good music, of course we consider ourself as connoisseurs of beauty and harmony. But lets not over-stretch that it is a strictly a human capability, we have no absolute proof that animals can not feel the harmony. 

Imago coined by me to refer to a state which is neither spiritual nor material, but simply real, as if the fabric of all existences. However, existence can also reverse itself in way that challenge our conception of what is existent. I also have stated in the laws of Theontology that annihilation is also a form of existence. The underlying rationale is the imago, the imago moves in a realm that is beyond all perceptible forms, therefore the imago itself is indestructible, but through annihilation, the universe reveals the laws of the imago.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Good and evil according to theontological dialectics.

We have found 3 dialectics by THD, but how it would apply to the one of the most important problems about what is good and evil? I strongly refrained from talking about theontological good VS evil. However, I might try to explain the sense of beauty with THD. By short, beauty is the desire of existence, and the existence is defined by the dialectics of reciprocal motion and the imago, thererfore we can find the reciprocality through the medium of the imagos, note: if you are not beautiful by your own imago, you can not feel the beauty, therefore both you and your beauty are existent if you can feel beautiful things. Therefore, beauty is the consonant and resonant imagos of existence, a mutual pull toward each other cross the distances.

How to practice the THD

The greatest danger of mentalist practices is the rush, impatience, it is why I prefer to sweat over the keyboard rather than simply putting down guidelines. You should learn to be patient for the wisdom, it just worths it.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees:

Theontological dialectics does not focus on the contraditional theses, there is no antagonism between the beauty and the ugly, between harmony and chaos, between darkness and light, also no balance too..But that good will vanquish the evil, beauty the ugly, light the darkness...

Theontological dialecticism is about the continuous resolution of the universal distinguishments, clarification of the essences, weighing things against one another untill there are consequences for all.

The ultimate goal of theontology is striving for the definitive consequences of all things, not stattering about balancing between one another. Therefore, a final stage of *holistic annihilation(全息湮灭）*is required and idealistic. From distinguishing the elements, the essences, to the processes of inquirying, learning, living, committing to one goal, and welcoming the consequences. We can also come down with theontology to the idea of the "Ars Moriendi" for the universal existences.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is a cult?

I know all my theses are bordering on the cult or occult, and it is not a joke to consider those existing cults, however many of them look cracky, but they still represent certain serious truths about humanity. Lets not doubt some of them could develop into fully compitent political powers. 

It is dangerous to laugh at cults, even they look crazy sometimes. For myself, I know I am not too far, also for the rest of the world, do not be fooled by their sheen of frenzy, as long as they have a lot of followers, you can not just shake it off at "people being stupid" sarcasm. 

To me, it is ethically wrong to make sarcasms of people, however they might look stupid or crazy to you, it is delusional to differentiate oneself from people upon the basis of personal distinguishments in intelligence or wisdom. From the human delusion perspective, the self-conceited individuals are the worst delusional ones, what ever people look, you are one of them. 

I can not believe that anyone who seriously believes in God can ever claim to be the reincarnation of certain super-natural beings, although there are many mysterious incidences and events we could have witnessed, what I had just said in this blog?? a man of truth does not need confidence in himself at all, and self-conceit is the biggest source of human superstition. And I do not even claim to be a believer in God, maybe once in a thread, but then I was saying humanity by nature is a believer, not about myself. 

Nobody can claim to be a faithful person if he claims to be God or God`s reincarntion. This is as simple as that. Even Vatican could be a hub of evil cults, if it were not for Protestantism, even though I have certain sympathy with Vatican, it does not mean I trust it, far from it. Protestantism encouraged me into the self-development in metaphysical personality, which yielded these designs of AAA church and theontology. I believe like the subtlety between good and evil, the pursue of truth can also be as much intrinsically subtle in its similitude with the face of evil. Nobody can better know about ones own inner evil than oneself, I can not say my theses can be enough distant from those cults, but I can promise I will never be worse than any of them, including those followers, and also those protestants and atheists. That is enough for me, if the world is bad, it is enough to be as bad as the rest of the world, but not worse. I am not intending to be a savior, but just not to be worse than anyone is enough.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is very difficult to be a believer in God

Everybody believes in God, however they have to lie, because to lie is so much easier than to be honest to oneself and to be a believer. This is not an oxymoron that you have to lie about you being a believer and that you are a believe in God. Because like being honest to oneself, to face ones own true face, it is difficult to believe in that you believe in God. 

So, how to be honest to oneself? to shame oneself before the rest of world? no, it is just doing nothing but empty talks, striping oneself naked is not a sign of embrace and trust, but a self-satisfaction through sensationalism. There are ideas, tasks, goals to commit oneself to, and reveal the power by self-determination, there is no better gospel for the world than ones own life. Let God see it, and people see with their souls, that is the way of believing.

We all by nature God`s followers and believers, however, we need to be honest to ourselves first to find it out.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The hypocrisy of certain types of rationalism

I have not yet finished many philosophical works, but have read some repressentative works neverthlessthly. I find there is too much denial of the instinctive rational characters of each human being, as if to be truly rational, everybody must think in the same way, believe in the same narratives. It is true that in a civilized society, there must be certain common rules for individual conducts as well as guidelines for moral and ideological values. It is good that nobody forces a common model of thinking upon people in the west, but it is obviously not the case with the rest of the world. Certain seemingly harmless ideas from the west could become the corroboratives of inhumane and deceptive propagandas somewhere else. It is why the western people feel at easy at all kinds of evil liberal hypocrisy. However, this hypocrisy will just affect them in some other ways, inciting radical and mob reactions from people. s

I do not know how will those "rationalists" react and answer for the current situations, are people rational enough as in todays systematic issues. Obviosuly many modern liberals are still praising autocratic systems as long as these powers can pump up certain amounts of money, military might, deterence, totally treating people as a bunch of emotional mannequins to draw some exotique connections, or maybe some plots for redemptive personal melodramas. 

What is rationalism? to totally deny the sensuality within human beings as anti-intellectual, or evil due to its unexploitedness? To mould the human mind into an almost mechanical pattern of thinking doctrines is at best arrogant and racist, and evil and hypocritical at worst. Because by claiming to be rational and morally neutral, these rationalisms are becoming an enforced model of the moral way of thinking that oppresses people over their natural thinking styles, inducing destruction of local cultural heritages as a result. I believe, it is one of many other reason why socialism gets popular outside the western countries. It is simply unreasonable to try to mould peoples instinctions into a common pattern of reason, rather almost sounds like messianic preaching over the rest of people which seem to be uncivilized and hopelessly awaiting for some installments of rational facility from the outside, isnt that racist? 

It is perfectly OK to try to make a body of common references for a collective, or social mode of reasoning, but it is not OK to force unto everybody and try to evaluate each individuals rational capacity based on these set doctrines. 

I must say, there will alway be a distinctive rational character to each person as a part of distinctive personality, and any type of education should respect this distinctive character, without forcefully changing it. We should not stigmatize any part of human inherent capacities of emotion, sentiment, faith, personal aptitudes which are either inborn attributes or not a part of the rational process according to the theorists. I can never accept a kind of rationalism that is emotionally oppressive, socially surpressive, so far, all the western narratives of rationalism must be taken with a handful of salt, I can not say that they are worthless, but, there is always a force which tries to enforce obviously discoursive theories of reason and science from the west onto rest of the world as the gospels of truth and words of God, not allowing any disagreement. This is the problem, a very serious problem.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Some basic senses for rationalism

I think it is very important to come down to the simplest and most commonly shared senses of thinking and reasoning in order to define ones own rational character. 
*
First, to admit that you are a HUMAN!!* not above anyone by creation. God knows what do you really think you are and of other people even you can say anything about yourself. All what people know about your ideas are from the books, not from inside your mind, even one can claim to be rational, but not to the point to force everybody to believe in whatever you claim for being rational. You think it is of no matter as about your own mind in regard to understanding the works of ideas expressed, but it does matter when you try to set up a model of *reasoning*, because reasoning is so important that it must be treated as much transparent as possible in all its motivations and processes and results. It is not a book of poetry or paintings which people can abstractly and freely appreciate by senses.

It is important to be honest about ones own opinions, prejudices when writing about the theories of reason, because without expressing ones own mind in stipulating the rational theories, people can subconsciously take the author to be a perfect machine of reasoning, without any shade of human defects. *This is dangerous in the perspective from the start that people can be misled to believe they can become such a machine too, not mentioning gobbling up everything in the book. *

*Secondly, if you can not be respectfully honest, do not try to be reasonable to the others.* I do not know what is the point of a people who can not be honest to you in regard to his own motives when preaching reasons and truth. I do not care how honest he can be redgarding to other people, but in the moment of his words affecting the audience, I need the preacher to be honest at this point to his audiences, leaving no room for contraditions of the mind and the words.

*Thirdly, accept who you really are*, maybe a racist, an arrogant elitist, seriously thinking oneself to be helplessly smarter than the others. You need to know more about yourself, and also need to be more transparent about your own true character to people when you try to make a model of your own thinking/reasoning styles. Otherwise, you need to make yourself an impeccable personality as least in the respects of your own rational models. If you can not exercise that amount of rationalism, then you are not eligible to be the preacher of that amount of rationalism.

Lastly, we have to admit all people are capable of reasoning by their own initiatives and one their own nature. Once we acknowledge this fact, we should just understand that there is always a thread of reason within the emotional, sentimental, instinctional aspects of a personality. It is wrong to disregard the sinewy thread of reason in peoples most natural and rudimental ways of thinking. Reason is so profoundly integrated into biological consciousness that it will be just arrogant to try to separate it from its sensual vessels of a living being.

What is reason, like the skeleton of a human being, all healthy human beings, all their skeletons are proportionately fit and constructed, nobody consciously designs these structures for us, we are just born to be this way. It is not strange when we do not know how humanity came into being in its biological and social and spiritual existences, we used to attribute our proportionate construction to God. Like reason, it is so naturally built into our mind, inseparably and also proprotionately in its own ways, it is beyond human understand too. We just have to respect this natural gift within everybody.

Today, academicians are more priviledged to take the podium of preaching all kinds of ideas, it is wrong to equate the academical achievement with the personal quality of reasoning, maybe he is a bit more smart or he enjoys some more auspices from the family or lucky encounters. There are so many more factors behind the academical achievement other than ones own rational capacities. Like ones own personality, which is even further from the academical statuses.

I just found out, how dangerous the hypocritical rationalism can be, probably the most dangerou sort of hypocrisy humanity ever knows.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The idealistic work of rationalism critique.

I have stated in above post that a teaching of reason should be able to practice his own model of reasoning. *And I here further propose that, it is also necessary to expound ideas and theories of reason that are larger than personal commitments, it is when we need to acknowledge the limitation of humanity in individual understanding, and then entreat the mercy of the devine*. When the work is full of intellectual highlights, also not lacking humility toward the unknown and people, then this shall make an idealistic model of exposition of ones own model of thinking.

Atheistic works on reason lacks humility in the massive amount of reasoning however shine with intellectual prowesses and educated rhetorics. It is still a great entertainment and inspiration to read most of the western philosophical works on reason. I am not foolish enough to suddenly realize about the nature of western philosophy only recently. I love those authors whose books I have collected so far, and I have read many of their essays since long ago. Since not a professional in essays so I can not make a structured arguments with point to point quotes from my memory or indexes of theories and aphorisms.

I will always enjoy their works, neverthlessly, there could be many crucial disagreements, however, it is important to draw on the historical criticisms to know about ourselves, they are as if my own past lives, lost memories of searching for truth, however, they have limitations, but passions are real and honest. That is how a philosopher works for me.

It is true that I expound theories on reason and religion beyond my own personal resources of pragmatical experiences. This is why I do not consider myself as the innovator of them, but my situation does need me to express vehemently against the mainstream: the challenges against my integrity and safety are real, and I have no resource of deceptive self-expositions here and anywhere. I do not know how far a foreigner can be so optimistic, do not be blind if you truly like chinese culture or people.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

My apology for the rushed style of exposition of ideas.

I formed ideas not from the process of upon-task thinking, but just brief and crude summeries from long time musing and reflecting from more than a decade of random readings. I can not really identify how much exactly I was influenced from my readings, but one thing is sure that I could never develop these ideas without reading many brilliant works of novels, poetries and philosophy. I just can not identity point to point how I was inspired when writing the blog in English, that is so difficult. Pick a book of philosophy, finish it, and you will find as a reader of an amateurist caliber, you will have no much time left for writing many academic quality papers. Let alone this type of elaborate amalgam of religious, metaphysical, philosophical, political ideas. 

But it is sure, if you do not dislike my points, you can see how amazingly rich is our heritage of philosophical researches so far that inspires me to these ideas, however expressed in the crudest naivité. All my ideas are immensely profound and rich, they are beyond my lifetime and mental resources to further elaborate over this point, all just expounded extempore out of my memories. 

I know, alone I can never elaborate all of them in a way grateful enough for people and the heritages I have enjoyed so far. If I were to write some serious essays, I will have to focus on a few select points only, and it will cost no less than half of the lifetime I have left of myself. So I will never claim any name for these ideas, simply out of honesty of my own caliber as an individual struggler for integrity and tiny grains of justice, and also some secret wishes that someone else could develop them further.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I am doing experiments on some of my ideas

I am experimenting in many ways, very hard to describe for now, but if there were to be some solid fruitions I will show to the world and write serious essays about them with academic quality. 

However, I am not born a nobility which can be guarded from most contingencies against his life and peace. I just have to pray for the best luck for my own efforts.
I know about the ethics that to offer the best of the best of yourself to the public is being a form of humility. I am striving for the best, and I have to say in the food industry, especially fine dining industry, the best of the best for everybody is not to waste food, please, stop over-trimming the raw food and waste them away.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The revelation of personal commitment:

Motto of the day by ARSTA:
*
The highest truth of humanity can only be revealed through personal/individual commitment. There is no greater truth about what is humanity than individual revelations of the truth about him/herself. Therefore humanism, in the simplest word possible, means commitment.

焉然，人文思想，以至简之语言即是--信念。

*

We have various types of organizations which claim enormous authority and profits, also various systems that work in seemingly competitive ideological models, therefore we have a world that is on the apparent facade based on the collectives. Except for a few enlightened monarchies, all the rest of the world is pretty much divided between corporate materialism or socialistic autocracies. Yet people do not seem to notice the enormous problem about the both faulty systems and then they have to let themself get lost between the deceptive ideological competitions.

It seems that as long as there is money, people will not care, but that is based on the superfacial phenomenon purposefully and selectively represented by interested media whose credibility is sold to the indifferent people which is totally ignorant of each other situations. Such superfacial peace and prosperity will only foster deep cultural and psychological unstability within the society, and caused great stress on certain people. Unless you are to justify putting the unlucky people in to the sacrificial hell for others to continue their false peace, there is no reason why we should ignore these unlucky people, especially, when people are not able to think on their own or not allow to.

There is a great confusion as to how an individual should relate to the society, social contract? obligation? citizenship? I think, we have mistaken more or less by being left without a crucial dialectics: what is humanity after all? This is a serious foundamental problem which had not been truly proposed untill Renaissance with the term humanism.

Humanism, this is probably the greatest word of human languages so far. It means the start of asking ourself who we are and really are, and start to see ourselves from a new perspective furnished by global navigation and the reformation of the church. Protestatism made the occults of catholicism demystified, just like what I try to do here, revealing great truth of the church and boosted the spirit of commitment in people.

Now, with the corruption of both the corporate and socialist autocracies, we will have to review our recent century of aggressive industrial and power expansions. We seem to forget about our current prosperity is built on massive environmental and humanitarian sacrifices, in a short word, injustice. Thus, today the entire humanist heritage is virtually being forgotton.

I am not the one who discover this, but I am probably the first one to cut the bullsht. Due to the massive distractions we have today, most people do not get the point.

We need to get straight to the point in our times in order to revive our humanist consciousness: We need commitments, I mean individual commitments, we are not truly freer than the ancient people when we have lost this commitment. This is the whole point of humanism. What is humanity? it is solely based on individual commitments that are free and innocent. Humanity can be biological to all living beings, but it can only be above its animalistic designation within each one of us`own mind. This is all that humanity is about.

Society is just a random manifestation of nature, a mass or a society is always equal to nature and its beasts. Like a hive of insect, nobody stands out, or everybody is about an absolute entity. Humanism is different, everybody means to stands out, who ever stands out, account for all that is humanity.

The Rule of People under above elaboration of personal commitment.

People is always meant to be conditioned in a given environment, we are people by the collective, also by each one of us alone. We are humanity by our own commitment(no collective commitment exists), when we know that humanity is the stronger term to people, then, we are people by nature, but by commitment, we can help people. This is TRP, the true democracy, this is how individuals and society, how people and the whole humanity coexist togather.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*All my propositions and theories do not deal with afterlife*

Afterlife theory is the foundamental token of being a religion, therefore, being strictly a church and a body of ramifications of metaphysics, they aim to deal with personal determination and commitments: how to form a resolute individualistic insights about our own reality and concerns. Afterlife is therefore up for each ones own choices and believes, and also, leaving it out as a pladge of coexistence with all extend religious traditions.

AAA Church and Theontology urge people to retain courage, develop insights, determine ones own vision, consolidate heritage, help to further the humanist prospect in terms of individualistic commitments. This is all I want, of course, there are further possibilities, like the hidden magic of AI, this is a hint of anybody would go further into the darkness of the world or taking some serious risks. All ideas of AAA and theontology are about actions of the mind and body togather, if anything, in the best synchronicity and harmony. You can call it a mentalist Kung Fu, the Kung Fu of the mind.

AAA and theontology should not be taken as an anasthesia to oneself, rather a sobering shower of icy water and even hot water. It will induce certain mental stress if you go deep however there could also be ecstactic experiences. This is the church without a common definite icon of worship, if there is, it is abstract, very free to imagine.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

A man with resolute will and a sensitive mind is the most beautiful person of all humanity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees.

Imago, the image of the sleeping truth, like unborn light of creation, of the cradle of Ra, an ocean of immense chaos, yet, hidden with hope and light that are destined to shine. 

Beautiful people in their imagos will always find their own way to the sunlight, like do the butterflies.

Oh, the mirror of soul, of light, of truth, of night, behold the sky as clear as your eyes, also as moist as your tears, as sunny as your soul; follow morphing clouds in the marvellous shapes of lovely insects and beasts and fowls and your sensual imaginations, also of the furies above the oceans; find eternal temples of light in the nightsky and the silvery crown of your all innocent desires.

It is only when people stop teaching each other, we can truly find peace between ourselves. It should be sharing of true emotions, sensual desires, most natural and innermost images of ourselves, that can creat peace within humanity all in mind and life and death.

Sharing rather than teaching, showing rather than explaning.

It is rather true, that what we try to teach the others contains the greatest percentage of lies, however the teacher might be wise, benevolent and just. It just can not help people going their own ways against the inner truth of the teacher. There is no greater truth of your life and your most natural way of living than your most naked emotions. Rationalists know about this fact, and the blame the evils on human emotions, while the ignore that their sciences just can not help, and that occupy aeternally inferior places in the making of man.

You fake your emotion, you already make of yourself one legitimate hypocrite.

To stay cool is not faking emotions, it is only when your mind is truly in peace and beautiful, you can just show yourself in that image. Beautiful people will alway be cool, yet emotional in the most sensitive ways.

Reason is not against emotion, but finding a way of mutual adjustment. Nothing is more hypocritical than a cold man of facts and lacking emotions.

One ritual of AAA church: I just came up with it, rear up you head slightly, slightly open your mouth, to behold the sky, looking for the sunlight, the blue sky, the clouds; or stars and the Moon in the night. The position of hands is free to place, can be sitting as well as standing. It is also OK to look at the rainy sky or storms, but be careful about your safety in choosing your position. No sunglasses, or glasses, gotta use naked eyes.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

One ritual of AAA church:

I just came up with it, rear up you head slightly, slightly open your mouth, to behold the sky, looking for the sunlight, the blue sky, the clouds; or stars and the Moon in the night. The position of hands is free to place, can be sitting as well as standing. It is also OK to look at the rainy sky or storms, but be careful about your safety in choosing your position. No sunglasses, or glasses, gotta use naked eyes. You do not need to pray but not forbidden.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

It is oftenly said that it is important to make friends, however, almost nobody will ever tell you that it is also important to make enemies, and you should love them as well as your friends.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

I have gone a long way from the original blog post about rationalism. So far, it is clear that to my understanding, true reason is impossible without the presence of the devine, I can not say that reason proves God, but there are definitely unearthly powers that help us, maybe not exclusively only us, also all the life forms and plants too. There is no evidence that we are special to God in a good way, the savior manifestation in human form could be a sign of warning of the presence of evil, not that we humans are good vessels for him. In India, gods`s reincarnates can be white cows, serpents, eagles, dragons, elephants, also humans. It is when the destroyer goddess which takes on a reincarnate human form, disasters will begin in the human world.

Reason is impossible without the creationalist foundation, why is it so difficult to admit? I am not a saint, and nobody is a saint just to bust this confusion. Nothing is of greater value of discovery than that finding all the new ideas, and learning all the new knowledges, and still find yourself a person. There are simply joys of writing, thinking, showing. All these humblest types of happiness, are all that about our true life.

Knowing, believing that there are supreme providence over us is not a sign that we are being special in a way being closer to God. There are various religions that consider themselves special in that way, like you know the choosen religions, and those I am the only one who gets it right type of authocracy. If you care to look into their teachings, you will know they do believe in a God, or Gods which are special to them and themself to their God or Gods too. That is not right to me. Like what Blaise Pascal says, it is terrible to believe in God while living an evil life. But to me, such religions are atheist excuses, true believers can not establish such rationale about certain special connections to God as a race or humanity. Including the whole humanity I mean. Do not believe that humanity is special to the creator, I know that Bible says God created humanity in his own image, however, christians mainly follow Jesus, not the creator of humanity in his own image.

What is special? are we special?

Yes, we are special, in every way, except the one which excludes the others, this is the true specialness. Human languages are faulted, if plainly spoken without cultural heritages to back it up, love can be mis-read as hate, and hate-misread as love, human languages are a pool of confusions, it is how the liars exploit our cultures. This is not that our consciousness or imagination get it wrong but our languages are short of our own imaginations. When everyone of our rational faculties and senses fail, our sexual sense will burst in and teach our last lesson about what is right, yes, our senses are more closer to the true reason than our sciences. If we can only to organize our senses and reason into working togather, that is how efficient work of exploration happens.

Our sciences are just trying to tame our natural sharpness into organized benefits, like pruning the garden, not that we are less rational than the scientifically educated. New age of humanism, with its focus on individual commitments will definitely recover these sharpnesses of our senses and emotions and passions.

Being special is being in an unique existence, in invocations of your desires, of your own images, your own secret feelings, memories, that are the prooves that you are special and that you are not alone.

I know I could get a saintly heart, but it is true that only to bust some confusions can not be of a worthy task. I will need regular apprenticeship to become a saint, yes, maybe it is a hypocritical formality according to me and other thinkers, but I still need that amount of hypocrisy to become a saint.

It seems that sometimes to be atheist is a kind of honesty, but, at last, the word atheist will develop into ambiguities convenient for confusion, again, there will be many evil superstitions, do not ever forget that the point of atheism is not to deny God, but to hide the devils. A claim to atheism is not any way more honest than a bad believer, no believers in God are capable of evil, you think you know how people really believe? * You are overestimating yourself. You can judge peoples deed according to law, only God can judge over peoples faith.*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Why Jesus appeared to the west not to the east.

This is a presumption, to say that Christ only appeared to the westerners around AD. But when we try to look at the oral traditions from Japan, India, native american cultures, you will be surpirsed to find certain figure reminiscent of Christ appeared to people there. The problem is China, however, our autocrats used to love making campfires with books, you must not blame us people for that. But in relics from Liangzhu culture(3500BC-2500BC), we have jade figures similar to the native american Kulkukan, the feathered serpent. However, according to the myth, Kulkukan is just a title, he was actually a man with pale skin and white beards. You can refer to the myth of Krishna in India for the similitude of Christ, the oldest ruin with connection to Krishna dated 7000BC underwater off the shore of Dwarka southern India.

Christ is not a western patent. Each people has their own way of worship, mine is an amalgam of all possible elements, not to say it is an eastern product, but lets say, an Arian product or a TK product: Talcius Classicum product.

About the AAA architecture, I still have innumerous ideas in notes, however, something always delays my fingers on the keyboard. I will just randomly show them up but not guarateed the completeness, I love random expositions.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Socialism as the heritage of the murder of God？ 

If we were to consider thaT Jesus has been walking the Earth and leaving various testimonies behind in different parts of the world, in forms of similar delegations of Light: Kulkukan in China and Americas, Viracocha, Krishna, traces of Jesus in Japan. But, only in the west, Christ was witnessed in his murder, in forms of scripts, historical records. The death of Christ has to be taken as an universal event, the blatant murder offers an interpretative angle to this event, and thus might explain the differences between various testimonies across the world. But it is not to say that only in the west Christ was murdered, it is also possible some cultures did not speak the truth or more portions of truth to reveal the real end of their savior. 

The traces of chinese Kulkukan were fully erased except for these new discoveries after its burial more than 5000 years ago. China had been disrupted with many very brilliant cultural and religious impacts in its persistent historical darkness, it is very unfortunate that their influences did not survive long enough to challenge the dominant evil. I want to change this situation, even if I had to change the world first or the universe first in order to change China, uprootedly. 

Only mayans and incas told their lord Viracocha(incan name for Kulkukan) left intact, so their people remain pretty original in their heritages. It has been lucky for them to get away from the rest of socialist cesspools of the world, even Europe could not help itself being harassed continuously by this filth.

We can suppose if people do not murder their savior, what will happen, nothing but richer lands and crops like what native americans enjoyed, they were rewarded with corns, potatos, tomatos, chocolates, coffees, right? These the most valuable gift angels could send to us human, we can not ask for more than that, otherwise you could have join the team of vice. We can trust amerindians about their honesty in telling the truth at this point already. 

However, we can not help despite and loathe socialistic partisans, but I say, it is our greatest weakness as the followers of Christ. Even from learned men like Blaise Pascal I feel genuine hatred toward God`s murderers and betrayers. Me? you never want to know. Control our own weakness is the key of our continued commitment to the delegate of Light.

Christ is like man, no, he is more human than us, he has human feelings, intimate, delicate, vulnerable to vicious tricks, also he never meaned to pursue the romanticism of martyrdom. But how far we can trust our own fellows？


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Blaise Pascal:" It will be one of the confusions of the damned to see that they are condemned by their own reason, by which they claimed to condemn the Christian religion. "

It is happening everyday, atheists crumbling on their own, while they blame all the rest of the world. Moreover, they lie to their own people, this is the most unforgivable crime of atheist powers. The christian world advances itself everyday by happily rip their own ideological and historical fruitions, completing the task of Arian Reason. AAA as a church that is a body of the most foundamental creational doctrines that the west and other major theocratic cultures has been practicing. I would be making a clown of myself if I though I invented it.

Although it is ethical to pursue a common sense of destiny of humanity

However, humanity had been rip apart between conflicting and parallel directions of existence. Humanity is a word that is beyond our own reasoning, although we can conceive it in an ethical and scientifical way. I said once I would be an angel reincarnate if I understand why human destiny is destined to be erased, yes, erased. Our destiny is to be erased in our destiny, this is probably the greatest tragedy of civilization and we need to prepare for it. We can never be prepared enough for whatever the worst that could happen.

Do not understand? OK, there is no such thing as common destiny or common humanity, even there is truth to be attained by everyone, the sense of humanity as a race does not exist. Sad huh, but it is fine, I am here to guard this empty idea just to make everyone easy, as long as there is someone who accept this idea, humanity receive validity.

So global democracy will fail, it will never happen. Socialism is the grandmaster of lies, which tries to exploit this deception.

Theontology not theology

Theontology is a way of thinking based on the creational doctrines, which purport a purpose behind all things, thus making everything reasonable, however, being reasonable does not mean we can understand. Theology implies knowledge, however, theontology only emphasizes on thinking and reasoning, without attaining a definitive knowledge, however, only through thinking and reasoning, we reaffirm our existence, therefore, theontology: we just do not need to make sense of everything. It is by itself a completely independent form of thinking.

Thinking is an expression already, like smile, a blink of eye, a slight sign, a gaze of desire, no apparent meanings but just...thinking. Thinking is beautiful, thinking is thinking, is languishing, is living, is laboring, is dying, is being reborn.

The cause and effects is not the basis of Arian reason nor theontology.

Most rationalists consider the the cause and effects as the basis of human reasoning. To me, it is just a more elaborate form of animalistic reactonalism. 
In fact, it is the animals who live within the perfect circle of this type of reasoning, they never venture beyond their palpable cause and effects sphere of perception. You hit it you get bite, like wasp, a wild beast, a snake, though different in species and forms, in instruments of revenge, their reaction is the same. This is the most primitive reason of cause and effects, human version is not far from this original.

Arian reason therefore is not about cause and effects, but consequential fruition. You should know that coinage I gave shall mean something more elaborate beyond common understanding. Basically it deals AR like a mythical tree, humans are able to pick fruits from that tree that is what makes us who we are.

There is not necessarily any cause to the consequential fruitions, it is the way AR be. The cause is not an important element if anything, the fruition is everything. It is rather our most animalistic part to pivot around the cause. Theontology liberates us from this animal mentality, to move forward into the forest of AR. You look back, you fall behind forever, just pick the cherries and get happy.

Jesus Christ as the Fruit himself

We know that in the theontological universe, the Sun of Truth gives off rays of reason, which is the Holistic distinguishment, the force of the arbitration of the world. When the holy rays of HD reach the *Tree of Life*, from the tree of life, a son of light and life was born: *Jesus Christ, the embodiment of HD and the purest life*.

That was how humanity was created through consumming the fruit of Jesus Christ. There are some deceptions about Jesus Christ: from the day one we were expelled, we had eaten the flesh of our saviour who was in his infantile form, not necessarily a baby, probably a formless orb of golden light. *The serpent was his protector*, we circumvented the serpent and killed him for the first time in the Eden. So forth, as Jesus Christ returns to the tree of life, the evil parasites are still awaiting. The adult Jesus was begotten by Maria to escape the parasites through the power of the angels/the serpent, however, in human form.

The full Jesus Christ has not yet manifested, according to theontology, the forbidden fruit of Eden belongs to him, however we had eaten that fruit, that is why he came to us and try to save us from our sins.

No one should look at the Sun of Truth

What is the Sun of Truth? theontology states that not to investigate the cause of the holy fruits, so we must not investigate it. Only through invocation, we connect our universe with this existence.

Arian reason is the system of consequential history after we have consumed the baby Jesus Christ for the first time.

Arian reason is a product of human sin, not fully a natural or human products. When we have to repent, to redeem, it is when Arian reason kicks in. So, HD does not directly creat AR.

We must be careful not to become the accomplice of the parasite once again

AR is a token of original sin, our current system seems to exploit our sins to their benefits, to try to judge us on behalf of Jesus Christ. In turn, they will betray Jesus again. We must not let the systems judge our sins.

Not to mistake the serpent as Satan is important

The serpent has always been a token of protection in our eastern traditions, I doubt that serpent was put there just to betray Jesus and that human beings were created innocent. If humanity was created innocent, Jesus could not be explained, since Jesus in human form should be not as completed as we are, since he had not eaten the forbidden fruit. There also lacking a source of evil that can be explained within ourselves other than the serpent in Eden. This is making humanity virtually innocent as long as we blame the Satan.

If Satanic veil is taken off from the serpent, we humanity is the major suspect left , who said that evil alone can not do tricks and tricks are wisdom? Out of pure vice, we can commit all kinds of sins and deceive even the angels. This is who we are, we are the true satans.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Vice for wisdom??

Humanity has so far mistaken vice for wisdom, we consider the propensity to trick and lie being a sign of independent consciousness. Nothing can be more wrong than this presumption!! Let me say it again: pure vice alone can achieve all the sins and deceptions against the world including the angels. 

Theontology is here to debunk it. 

The extraodinary ability of lying of humanity is a fact, have you consider what if all our current sciences are just trying to reverse all the deceptions have been made so far? 
Making lies as the excuse for another direction of lying which would appear as the pursue for truth in the opposite perspective? Lies are lies, they have no further excuses than sheer vice, if we do not see the vice, we will be misled to believe in another direction of lying for truth. Thus, vice without being recognized, it can expound endless forms of falsehood, making you believe in one and argue with the another in vain, everyone is meant to be trapped within the futile dualism of superfacialities, not knowing both are motivated by the vice only.

Wisdom is not about the ability in lying, rather, a certain inability, a certain vulnerability that are so obviously and even contemptible to common eyes. Like the angel-serpent which lost to human tricks, but later brought the savior to Maria`s womb and finally to us. It is about fulfilling the consequantial mission, and finally triumph.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I introduce another concept:* The Absolute Unknowable Cause/绝对神圣之启示。*

There are things that we should not and need not to know, if we were to pursue the path of redemption. This is the way to go. Of course, if you are not for redemption, you can investigate everything, but for the redemptive believers, there will be times when we will have to resolutely forget the past and move. The curiosity to investigate the universe and the path to redemption do not converge, this is the parallels of human destiny, at some point, there will not be any point of converge between one and the other from then on.

Therefore, I propose that the first object to put into the category of the Absolute Unknowable Cause is the Sun of Truth. Theontology does not call it the trinity either, since as the real believer, trinity does not have significance, as a sinner should not worship Jesus Christ before repentence, the trinity falls apart in the eye of the sinners. Trinity is a token of worship, by the sinners, therefore it is invalid in theontology.

In place of Trinity, I use Invocation/祈念.

Invocation is not exactly prayers, it combines with the AAA architecture forming a flexible dialectical structure. For example, when we call the Holy Trinity, we will have to explain the 3 components with relating sacred ideal representatives, however, it seems that we are to decide who is god who is not. But Invocation abolishes the argument of the trinity, going back to the abstract idea of creation, still, not disconnecting oneself from this abstraction. This is enough, it is not our job to decide who is god, we have to redeem ourself first.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Tree of Life 生命之树 *

In the creational construct of AAA, such an idea had been necessary, I did not formally initiate the idea untill now. What is the Tree of Life?(TOL) Not us, which are born from a pool of chaos, we might have forgotten our innocent past, but not the times of Eden. We already became evil in Eden before we ate the forbidden fruit. The greatest confusion is that we believe we were seduced by Satan, however, it was us which deceived the guardian angel of Eden, the serpent. It is understandable if we take Eden as the garden of creation, it would not be a stretch to call the forbidden tree as the TOL.

Our creation has something to do with that tree. HD created Jesus on the tree, also at the same time separated Eve from Adam. It also explains why women have been taken as the evil counterpart of man, however, humanity could be the fruits without HD from the TOL, the fruit of darkness and life. This is what makes Jesus truly different from us, when we were divided into two genders by HD, Jesus was created by the same force with the TOL, therefore he was the first and the only son of light in the garden of creation.

The existence of TOL can be easily fit into the christian myth also into any type of creational myths of the world.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

The God in Eden

The God in Eden is no other than ourself, we dominated there. If we were to be taken as the embodiment of vice, such a presence of another God would not be necessary. As a matter of fact, we called the God of Eden as who created humanity in his own image. There is no ethical burden to interprete him as being ourself or our own ancestor in the procreational sense. You see, how insidious.

We were expelled from Eden not by the God or ourself, but by the very serpent which quarded the Tree of Life against us in a long standstill.

I am telling you, socialism is wrong from the beginning of Eden. We have absolutely no reason to tolerate it. Lets aim for full eradication of socialism within humanity. If our civilization is full of lies, at least, we can attain a basic truth about ourself through struggle against the socialism, because everything vicious of humanity all comes down to socialism, like believers go back to Christ.

About Women

Since HD separated her from us, does it mean that woman is the evil of men? no, we were presumed to be God. That God of vice was ourself, before the differentiation of sexes. We were made into less powerful entity of vice by HD through separating the sexes.

The Sun of Truth, Jesus Christ, the Tree of Life.

This does not form a trinity of veneration, but creation. Veneration is not allowed before repentence. Humanity can not venerate this trinity before we have fully overthrown all the injustice in this world. I believe still oneday, we can all assemble before this new church.

Our Lady as the only woman of virtue.

When humanity were expelled from the Eden by the guardian angel, the marvellous power of HD regenerated the baby Jesus again after thousands of years. In order to punish us and make us repent, guardian angel looked after one suitable woman for the task of raising baby Jesus for humanity. There was Maria. 

And all the following episodes are as what we are told. So Our Lady was a human form of the Tree of Life, Jesus himself the embodiment of the universal arbitration/万世终结审判 brought down to humanity.

Our Lady in form of stellar adornments can be explained by her task as the human TOL, a tall tree that takes the background of almost half of the sky, in the night and day, heavenly lights shine behind the crown of TOL.

The significance of the Old testament. 

This is the history of the human God, the unisex One. We can see the strict commendments which separate the jews from the rest of the people. Jewish had the ability in invoking the angels and demons, that is why they can author the scripts. It also implies that they were probably the leader of humanity in Eden against the guardian angel, the mastermind behind the original crime against the baby Jesus. I am not pretending to be able to invoke any angel, I am just following my theontological methods basing on existing materials. 

Therefore the Old Testament was a decree of the jewish people to be the ruler of the humanity, not just a jewish religion, according to theontology. Because, if were to take the history of Eden as the beginning of history, the Old Testament was the proof that the jews dominated over humanity in Eden and had led humanity to where we are today.

The New Testament

Since it is about Jesus Christ. Although I add something unto the interpretational angles of the New Testament, basically have nothing against Jesus Christ and Our Lady. All you can see is that my new interpretations only challenge the old testament and the trinity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Arbitration of Destiny 审判之于命运上*

I finally can find a name for the destruction of the human destiny. As you know if you read my past posts, that I believe the concept of humanity to be important, however, there can be certain problems to be considered if one to take this idea seriously. There are too many uncertainties about the idea of what is humanity when discussed in different contexts: communal, political, ideological, biological, religious, cultural...All our ideas about humanity can not come togather most of the time, and sometimes they conflict with each other and make way for the socialist propagandas for their benefit.

I nailed this problem with a redefined term of "Humanism", to consider the term fully under the scope of individual commitments, outside which, humanity has no philosophical significance. It is exactly from this individualist commitment perspective, I find the humanity is destined to be arbitrated in their own concept of the shared-awareness in all forms of civilizational constructs. Maybe I have gone to far, but, in order to prepare us for the worst, I want to point out that: * It is impossible for us to hold onto the idea of humanity without faith, thus making believing in the concept of a common humanity virtually a religious matter. *

I do not know why some atheist philosophers can be so optimitistic about humanity to the point to rely on science and practical ethics only. This is a great mystery to me. Like what Sir Bertrand Russell says: The good life is one inspired by love and guided by knowledge.

Such sayings sound so deceptively innocent, but from my own perspective, I also can formulate countless elaborate theories and principles to elucidate on every single ideas of like love, knowledge, peace, however, I never really propound these ideas as colloquial terms, I always have to back up with profound reasoning and criticism on the existing issues.

Because I feel profound pessimism about humanity, about myself, about everyone. Maybe there are certain mentalities of the highly educated I can not understand, however I must say, as what we have witnessed so far about these elites leading the current world, they are far from their predecessors like Desiderius Erasmus and Martin Luther. Modern philosophers languages are clouded with overloading pedantry, affectations that are more or less necessary for holding up the excessive dignity of their outstanding educations, thus lacking a clarity that is truly relevant to the real concerns.

After all I have to say that the term _Humanity_ will not be totally invalid if we commit to faith, outside which, we should honestly give it up.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

I am not trying to put aside the problems of humanity onto Jesus Christ, but rather, I want to show how wretched, conceited we are and that I virtually know nothing about humanity.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Theontology can not be fully formulated without the complete downfall of socialism.

So far, the theontological body of theories and corollaries is far from being functional and I do expect it to become functional. I am like protestantism in emphasizing on individual faith, however, theontology will push individualist efforts further into an almost unknown realm of reasoning and thinking. This is so far only around 10% of what is necessary to function.

What is personal faith in Jesus Christ? just reading the gospel? although I admit that it is important for all christians; going to the church and pray? Comon...when Jesus is to reveal himself once more, the world is not gonna be bored by repetitive routines, the world is so beautiful and is his own creation. He is gonna take back his own stage and put us upon it. There are more things we can do for personal faith than reading the gospel and going to the church. This is what AAA is trying to show.

Let me tell you a little secret, planet Earth is only a porch of Jesus`s kingdom.

Theontology in its functional form, shall be complimentary to classical humanist theories and principles, and make everything from antiquity and our times work togather around a common and aeternal focus of Christ. You can reasonably be excited too, because all the ancient civilizations will be truly revealed to us as a the prelude to this fantastic new age.

A stronger definition of Theontology

A way of thinking based on the creational perspectives and all the existential principles. This term virtually summerizes all my ideas about human knowledges and truth and my theories on pure reason.

It underlines that actions form a form of knowledge, therefore so is life, making the cognitive process only a natural corollary to the entirety of existential knowledges. The existential knowledge is the central theme to theontology: all the attributes of life constitute this category of knowledge, which is apparently beyond the human cognitive faculty. Also, theontological way of thinking is totally independent from empirical necessities, it is a thinking for thinking way of thinking, seeking for no emprical evidences or the necessity to convince people, only aims at the existential self-reaffirmation and self-clarification of the mind.

There are a few more points need to be remarked:

1-Reasonable is not automatically equal to being understandable, let alone pure reason. We do not have to make sense of everything in reasoning or as the result of reasoning.
*
2-The ethical goal of theontological thinking is to make our mind simple, as simple as possible, even if it becomes naive again. Thus, purging the unnecessary distractions from inner self. Yes, self-disillusionment is included within the theontology too. *

3-Anything that hardens your mind is wrong.

4-All that make your mind softened is a part of theontological practice, like yoga,
but, I do not recommend yoga. I can suggest hugging yourself like Pharaoh`s death mask, cross your arms over your chest, hands holding the opposite upper arms. If possible, you can hold an ankh in one or both of your hands. Head slightly up, looking upward, or close the eyes.

The metaphysics of theontology is beyond the dualism of spirituality and materiality.

According to theontology, the nature of existence is beyond the dualistic problems like Yin and Yang, or spiritual VS material. However, there is the concept of a surreality of all realities, something more real than the real. This is the stage that theontology aims to play out: the transcendental orderness of existence, of mind, of creation, of reason, of knowledge, of life, of everything. And also there is the importance of the face of all things, the outward side is as important as the inner side of existences, there is no such thing that spirit or soul is more important than the body this kind of rhetorics.* Except for what is good and evil, there is no dualisms in the world, everything is the same as within as it is without.*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Theontological Exercises

To inspire personal theontological thinking, rather than making literal guidelines, I choose to creat certain physical exercises to inspire each ones inner theontological wisdom.

1-As I have suggested earlier, to look at the sky, chasing the clouds, the stars, the Sun and Moon with your eyes. Mouth slight opened.

2-Hugging yourself, crossing your arms over your chest, hands holding upper arms of the opposite side. Or you can using this pose when watching the sky.

3-Egyptian Ankh is the symbol of theontological thinking. You can buy a golden ankh to hold in your hands when doing the self-hugging pose or watching the sky.

4-Water, thinking in bathtub, standing in the water, hugging yourself inside the tub, touching your skin, breath hard, but jerking or sleeping is not allowed. Just caress yourself and smell yourself in fresh water.

5-Be careful,* the correct Egyptian ankh must not be adorned with the Horus eye*, just buy the ones which are structurally correct is OK, or the arms in wing shape is also OK, but so far, no use of Horus Eye is allowed. I search for the ankh on internet, some artefacts are incorrectly made, not suitable for the practice. Golden ankh is idealistic for use, if one has money for that, also, do not buy second handed as much as possible, no precious stones are required, just simply golden made is OK, any size is OK.

6-Theontology values the without as much as within, finding a way to love oneself correctly is the key but not yet the initiation. It will take a faithful christian to hold ones own sanity when practicing theontology, otherwise, it could develop into pyschopathic megalomania.

7-The initiation of theontology is extremely difficult, not conscious point of initiative period can be identified, because it is almost totally a new form of thinking, I must be cautious as to define it for people. One day your own conscious mind probably will tell you when the initiation is over, but not now, not me.

8-A golden ankh is to help you keep up a patience for developping a proper mindset, and a statement for theontological fellowship. Not a symbol of definitive initiation into the principle. *The use of Horus Eye by common practioners is strictly forbidden.*

9-So, theontological fellowship is officially open, its symbol is the golden Egyptian ankh. This is a fellowship without a fixed headquarter, everyone is meant to be the center of this fellowship.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The role of women in Theontology

It is important to interprete the role of women in the theontological doctrines, as a philosophy or a body pragmatical principles. As I have explained above, that HD separated the unisex god of Eden into man and woman, however, all creations of HD are beautiful and just, the evil was not separated from the good in the HD, but rather, made into lesser evils. In this sense, man and woman are lesser evil to each other, we are meant to look to each other for our own evils, therefore woman is the mirror of man`s evil not that woman is evil itself; man is the evil in itself and also a mirror to woman`s evil, however, the nature of evils of man and woman are the same,* only man`s evil has more faces*. Actually it means, man as today, still has many women inside him not yet separated. But good man also has good women inside, it is not to say that unisex is the original evil, but rather, after the first separation of sexes, both are made capable of good, and woman as the window to the capability of man` good. Therefore woman after the first HD, functions as the primarily the guide of man`s good not evil, but if man is evil, woman can only function as mirror of the evil.

Therefore, it is of crucial importance to offer all-rounded education to women, in order to guide man to his better self-perception. It is also important to respect women inside a society as well as inside theontological doctrines, also women need to stand out in the practice too. So, woman is basically to be treated as ethically equal counterpart to man in theontological fellowship, if anything, promiscuity is not allowed, since theontology only exalts the natural desires not greed, like noble fowls and eagle, all stay loyal. Living a good life is the theontological knowledge beyond cognitive categories, as virtues are power in the stoic doctrines, virtues are knowledge in theontology, but theontology exalts the naturalness of human desires too, not altogather promotes an ascetic lifestyle.

To desire and to be desired justly and freely, is a manfestation of theontological wisdom. Our desire is sacred in theontology, the issue is to fit the desire into our theontological doctrines of virtue and knowledge. It is of course, necessary to make our women as charming as possible, not as slaves but as free objects of desire and adoration, just like men ourself.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The graceful desire, the key to theontological enlightenment

Although I said that to love oneself is the key to start with theontology, however, it is very easy to get wrong with it if one is not ingrained with more foundamental virtues. To love oneself is therefore actually an elevated goal of theontology. 

To start with theontology, to say more exactly is the graceful desire. Since I termed the AAA church as the church of the aesthetics of the creation, it implies the crucial role of desires. 

If one desires justly, he/she will develop a great potential for theontological wisdom even he/she might not know. A charming and virtuous person is the embodiment of theontological wisdom, as he desires, he is also desired by the others, thus he becomes the object of universal enlightenment of beauty and wisdom. It is also why Jesus Christ is also exalted as a beautiful man. The real secret is to develop graceful desires in ones own life, modest, passionate, proportioned, reciprocal...

Therefore, it is also an ethical goal of theontology to become a charming personality, without corrupting oneself. Since desire has to judge upon the face as much as inside, there is not conflicts between the within and without of a personality. Universally speaking, there is no such thing as superfaciality in theontology, everything is a manifestation of the inner cause.

All beautiful things are the evidences of theontological knowledge, including the feelings, emotions, ideas, it is OK to follow our natural desires and appreciate them justly.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The Egyptian ankh and Theontological Fellowship.

Theontological Fellowship is the organized version of this body of doctrines of life, the symbol is the Egyptian golden ankh, refering to the central idea of life being the theme of all knowledges. However, it is not to say the theontology takes the Egyptian ankh as its symbol, no, the ankh is the symbol of the fellowship in theontological doctrine of life, not the symbol of theontology itself. So far, I only posted about 10% of my theontological theories, virtually incomplete according to my own original purpose. So, I judged that this 10% of my ideas can form a fellowship pursuing certain principles which might be of some help to our current world, even though not necessarily fully representing my own original design.

I never intend to teach all my theontological ideas, therefore, there will never be a theontological society that is totally based on my ideas. This fellowship is meant to let everyone to creat their own aesthetics of life based on my rudimentary propositions. *The fellowship is to focus on the idea of life, as the source of knowledges and the theme of knowledges.
*

Theontology, by its designation, is the knowledge of creation, further inquiries into this direction will derail realistic merits for people if they could use my ideas.

I want to see how people reveal their potentials, to my aesthetic perspectives. The major body of theontology is to be kept secret to myself. Therefore there will never be a definitive symbol or symbols for theontology by me.

About the theontological doctrines of life: summerized into 3 ethical goals and 1 comment.

1-To be simple minded, as much as possible, get rid of the doubting seasonedness of the personality.

2-Pure thinking, no aiming at any specific empirical objectives, but think about pure ideas, imaginations, abstractions. Look at the sky, stars, clouds, doing nothing, just touch, smell, look, listen, feel, think as it will is the beginning of pure thinking.

3-To be charming and to be charmed, follow the innermost desires, express and habor them in reasonable ways.

4-Each person has a distinctive theontological persona, which is the sacred self, this is what I want to see, I will see it no matter where you are, as long as you can show it.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Of meditation

A classical attempt at pure thinking, by getting rid of all worldly distractions. We must recognize it as a great achievement in ancient times in finding a way of reflectional, introspective thinking, it does reveal great potentials of human thinking, being one of the earliest humanist enlightenment of humanity. 

The buddhist way of meditation within pure emptiness is my inspiration for my own version of pure thinking in pure mind. What is pure mind? an idealistic state of mind free of distraction, but it is hard to attain, basically can be conceived in its rudimentary form by simple-mindness. When pure mind can be free, it will be distinctive like everyones own face, and universally beautiful too. Our pure mind like our innocent memories, which we sacrifice for our mundane necessities. Pure thinking will help you discover that face. According to certain evolutionists, human labor is distinguished by its objectives, while the animals do not have them. This is a brutal generalization. Human objectives for fame, power, influence making human labors somehow higher than the animals? This is a confusion. 

Attempting at purity is rather the true way of intellectual distinguishment, free from all the objective bonds, freely setting the inner self free for nothing, there is no other reason to do than we are free to to do it. Isnt it? I do not set much principles for pure thinking, not going to overtly philosophize it like I do not overtly philosophize anything natural and beautiful, to see everything in a natural way is the best way. There are many ways to do natural pure thinking, ascetic meditation is one of them, but I also propose the sensual way too, even the sexual way is also feasible. 

Other than naturalness of beauty, only faith makes another part of our existence(beauty=existence by theontology). Yes, if not nature, it must be the faith, only through these two principles, humanity can attain their true distinguished self. Of course, if not using natural way of pure thinking, that is to follow your own inner desires without objectives, then there is still the faithful way of thinking, which is also a form of pure thinking. One can also combine the two, if possible.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

Humanity only has two forms of true life, nature and faith, like two wings of the psyche, beyond that, everything is deception.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Knowledge of life as the noblest form of knowledge.*
*生命之真知即最高真理*

*
We are life, we are human, we are creatures of God, we are born to be free, we are born to be sons and daughters of nature and heaven*: This is the awareness of one being alive and being a living creature. There should not be either mystery or exaggeration over the fact that we are primarily living beings. Beyond that, none belongs to us or concerns us: the force of revolution, of manufacture, of innovation, of progress, of history.

The basic ideas of life are the statement of life itself by God`s decree, none can be intermediate between God`s decree and his own creatures, not church, not elites of any excellece, not any power system, not philosophers, but everyone of us. None can betray you before you betray yourself first, trading your life for dead objects and lies.

There is no human rights before we know that we are living beings, human rights are the rights ordained by the rights of life, which are the rights to nature, to believe, to be free, to become beautiful, to consummate the true desires of life. Anyone except angels who try to mediate between God and his creation is doomed to be a hypocritie. We are free because we are alive, we are alive because we are life, and creatures of God, this is how we are given the devine rights as human being but more primarily as living beings. Therefore, we are obliged by God to share the rights of life with other living creatures too, as much as possible.

By nature, like by the mothers side, a child is caressed in its indulgent providence and warmth; by faith, like by the fathers wisdom and principles, a child is made enlightened in mind, strong in will and up-right in believes. By this generous parentage of nature and faith, we are loved as their children, protected as their heir, taught to live, to know childhood and what shall be our true life as creatures of beauty and justice.

Life: our true knowledge, true enlightenment, true memory and future.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Expulsion from the Eden, the theontological origin of colonialism

Colonialism brought christianity to the whole world in the name of civilizing the savages, not without teaching the natives what is good and evil, exactly like what Erasmus says about imitating Jesus Christ in life. I do not doubt the sincerity of the intention of imitating Jesus Christ in most protestants` believing hearts. This is not just an excuse, but a way of living and practicing faith. I have said that no one can judge another person`s faith, by my own doctrine, I can not doubt the truthfulness of the christian motivation in colonization of the world.

Like the decree of Vatican by Pope Alexander VI "Inter Caetera" which authorized Spain and Portugal to colonize Americas and to convert people there into Christianity. Also Colombus was known to considered himself as "Christ-bearer" in the mission of exploration, exactly living out what his latin name "Christopher" means. When he landed in the Carribean island Hispaniola in 1492, he said to the natives when first met them: "The monarchs of Castile have sent us not to subjugate you but to teach you the true religion."

If one to see christianity as a true religion, there is no way to consider any type of conspiracy theories about the colonialism. None can be more interesting than people act out their faith and achieve their own prophecies. Gold for the imperial greed is the most frequently exploited narrative by the socialist propagandas, but that is as boring as it is disinformative, if we need to see the world in its true colors.

So, the only possible explanation for colonialism for me is that the west succeeded in establishing a true faith in Jesus Christ and then, had been eager to prove and show it to the world. By theontological laws, faith can not be judged or inscriminated by any human beings, even though in the process of missionary and fractional struggles there could be blood and iron. But I am not going to justify the west in all their atrocities in the past by faith, rather, through sharing of faith, we could learn to understand better of each ones own faults. If there is no one to pass judgement for you other than God, you are still obliged to know about your own faults and sins.

The expulsion from the Eden, according to the Bible, is for the picking of the fruit of wisdom, it means as humankind left Eden, they were already endowed with the power of wisdom. But what can be more powerful than the knowledge of Jesus Christ? no, there is no greater knowledge than the name *Jesus Christ*, we are safe to assume that the forbidden fruit was either Jesus Christ in his baby form or anything inherently symbolizing his coming. This explanation in the light of the original wisdom also echoes with my earlier interpretation of the forbidden fruit as the baby Jesus in the light of the original sin.

*The human race which was expelled from Eden was none other than the first christians. * Thus the expulsion from Eden was the first christian missionary to the world, by the first bearers of the knowledge of Jesus Christ as well as the original sin of consuming the flesh of the baby Christ. This explanation shows the foundamental nature of colonialism through theontological doctrines: civilizing the world through spreading the true faith and knowledge, also the original sins of murdering the savior in his infantry.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*All Humanity was born from the expelled race of the first christians*
*全人类皆原罪者*

Never presume that the original sins and the first knowledge of Jesus Christ only apply to the christians today. No, as we have witnessed so far, they the whole humanity regardless to any race are capable of treating women as their subjugates. The treatment of women either as subjugate to man or as familial ties is a proof of the knowledge of Jesus Christ, which is the son of HD and the source of life, since it was HD which endowed humanity the idea about the female as their destined partners of life. *The lust for and the subjugation of female of man are the proof of being a member of the original sin, thus, all humanity can be considered a part of the the original sins and the bearers of Jesus Christ. *

However, certain races refuse to follow the path of repentence and faith, choose to resort to their own secret convent of primeval evils in order to patronize over both Jesus Christ and the garden of Eden which the endless resources can be provided for the primitive, before-enlightenment races.

We can be confident in that, socialism is the vilest legion of evil and filth, there can be no excuses allowed in this universe for their subsistence in any form, and that, everyone of us is obliged in our true faith to christianize the whole planet Earth, in order to redeem ourself as well as all lives in the world.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Full eradication of socialism*
*全人类开化
*
This is the christian vision, logical, ethical, moral, reasonable, and attainable. If for the west, the occupation of Jerusalem is the common pledge of the faith in Christ, I would say that in the east, we will pursue the complete and idealistically full eradication of socialism as our pledge of faith to Jesus Christ. Now, the west had repeatedly conquered the Jerusalem, but yet, in the east, my people are still slumbering under the yoke of lies. The worst is that all the hypocrites and liars of the world assemble around our system of lie against Jesus Christ, so that to try to cover up the truth once more, as the evil behind the west would murder Jesus again in his second coming.

I believe that, the subsistence of human evil is achieved through the murder of Jesus and his disciples again and again. If we are truly God`s people, why should we serve the evil with our blood without questioning? to follow the king of the jewish empire into his aeternal pit of condemnation without thinking? Even if we are doomed for hell, we can still choose a different hell with that of the socialists and those vile traitors as ferocious and courageous beasts.

As the west today has governed Jerusalem, I must demand that* all forms* of socialism must disappear from this planet, or I will have to consider all western christians to be the traitors of Jesus Christ.

There will be no remorse if anything can happen as long as socialism is eradicated, livelihood, peace with socialism is a lie, people who will die is not our choice but theirs, nobody can be the savior of another person from the start, and we should just stop pretending to be Jesus Christ, we are sinners and bearers of his blood not his full image and power. 
*
There is the freedom to die, if to live a true life means to die.*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Motto of the day by ARSTA

If tragedy is destined by human choice, all we can do is but watch and weep and smile again.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The real problem between Christianity and Islam

It is true that Islam was originated from Abrahamic traditions and shares many important scriptural testaments. However, the conflicts between the two since Middle Age might still be a bit buffling for most people. Some will say it is about to control the Holy Jerusalem and exert colonial influences over there for oil and geopolitical advantages against Russia and others. Such explanations are ad nauseam hyped again and again everywhere as if people really have stopped thinking on their own. How can one believse that such long standing camgaigns can be easily explained by the obvious faults of one party only which exerts overwhelming influences across the world.

Morxist historical narratives dumbed down our critical thinking on our own situations, telling you that everything can be either motivated or explained away by economy, so there is nothing but capitalist exploitations and class struggle to be dealt with. If we follow that paradigm of dialectics, we will see nothing of Vatican but an old superstitious tumor of the "deteriorating" west, of the British empire but a titular power of no real influences, of all the sources of evil but simple clowns they pretend to be. However, the things are far more sinister than that.

Why? The Islam world has not been totally put under the dictatorship of Vatican that is why. Consider Vatican as an autocratic theocracy which tries to dominate over all the religious narratives and testaments at least of the Abrahamic religions. There is a sufficient motive for the west to introduce endless chaos and destruction to the Middle East: not being controlled by the autocratic religious narratives by Vatican. What makes the matter even worse is that Islam does not reject Jesus Christ, and it is none other than Jesus Christ that Vatican wants to patronize over. Obviously, someone does not want people to know the real Christ, and follow him according to the true laws of Christ.

Talmuds and other corruptive cults along with their ideological byproducts as various types of socialism are nothing more than deliberate disinformatives against the knowledge of Jesus Christ. This also explains why humanism in the western Renaissance inevitably led to religious reforms which have sustained the western hegemony untill today. *Whenever, wherever, whatever, however a bit more truth about Jesus Christ will vastly motivate humanity onto the right path.*

Vatican today is primarily a malign tumor of humanity and of this planet, in terms of true faith and the common good of all lives. I have a conclusion now: *The endless destruction in Middle East and socialist chaos in the Far East and the rest of the world can be confidently attributed to the continued and deliberate disinformations about Jesus Christ. *


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is superstition according to theontology

Like many thinkers who contend to formulate a way of thinking, they have to comment on the problem of superstition, so have I too, as I try to show how theontology would work in its own way. According to Plutarch and Francis Bacon, superstition is assuming wrong ideas about God, but I have to disagree. Why? Can we say that the greeks were vulgar when they portraited their gods almost as mortals in their plays? what is the wrong ideas about gods or god? who is there to decide for everyone?

I am more inclined to Sir Bertrand Russell`s version, stating that fear is the source of all superstitions. I almost agree with Sir Russell but not exactly, because I would say that selfishness is the source of all superstitions. Like many people who pretend to worship Buddha, or any sort of spirits, evil or good, they worship for their prosperity, individual gains, even many other trivial interests. This type of "spiritualism" is prevalent among asians, especially those normimally "atheistic" people. I witness all these types of superstition, where people can worship many icons, spirits, or gods for the matter at the same time as long as they can feel there is something to be gained according to their caprice, I do not know what can more superstitious than these unruly "spiritualities."

These people would ravish to all kinds of wild miracles, manifestation of spiritual powers, spread the stories of malign curses, ghastly fears, insidious doubts about one anothers evil influences, compete in the assorted otherworldly protections. Some justifiable fears would be a salvation for the uncultivated minds, for these people are simply submerged in the primeval delusions of ignorance and vice, fearing nothing than their own kinds among the immense primeval darkness.

There is no faith when you can turn to different gods or spirits just for convenience, it has nothing to do what if the powers are real or not,* it is the mind of ignorance and vice poisoned by its own delusions.* I know the situation of the west is different from the east in the concerns of superstition, but if there are common levels of vice and ignorance to be compared, then I would say, shamefully that the eastern superstition described by me should doubtlessly claim the championship.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is faith? 

I hesitated to talk about it when I had to concentrated on the topic of reason. Although the problem of reason is still not clarified according to my satisfaction. I would like to talk abit about faith now since theontology is inevitably attached to the theistic principles. 

First of all, faith has to do only with civilized people, I mean people with a mind that is functioning in reason and honesty. All uncivilized minds can only resort to superstition whatever they are trying to do with the spiritualism. Faith is strictly a civilized topic, for civilized people with civilized minds about civilized concepts about the origin of all things. 

To define faith, we will have to define civilization first, there is a confusion as to what is civilization, to some people, as long as there are a unit of power and a system of economy then it is a civilization. I know morxists love this idea, they are happy to become the poets and artists of the official flatteries when "civilizations" need them. Like having sex with a girl, there are many ways to initiate the contact, most morally is the courtship, and other is by forces, but the ends are the same even the process is also the same, so are the instruments also the same. But only civilized people will understand something delicate might be wrong from the beginning, and something as subtle as the girl feeling could be hurted by this wrongness. Some people would not take care of the girls hurted feeling even consider their bodily orgasm reacts the most honest untill they are suited or become indicted in relation to certain suicides. 

I am not saying rape is uncivilized, as a matter of fact, it happens everywhere and most people do not care, since they believe more in the physiognomy of the sex and the science of money. So is the issue with the subtlety of civilizations, nobody really care about how each person really feels as long as there are money and skyscrapers to look upon. Look, what an achievement, what a wise choice of 1.4 billion people, what the marvel of 1.4 billion people. It almost sounds like nobody cares about any specific individuals feelings among the billions of people, and they would still call themself the commentators of civilizations. 

This is confusing, since we seem to have not a uniform standard for civilizations to begin with. I become slowly aware of the feeling of the some western thinkers which say conceiving bad ideas about gods or god is superstition, since some western people do have wrong and bad ideas about courting girls and about praising "civilizations", always conveniently ignoring peoples feelings. Some of them might be ignoring god or gods feelings when they interprete their works: Kneeling hypocritically before their savior without a conscious mind as being a sinner. 

Therefore, the answer to the problem of faith is very difficult and subtle, like peoples feelings, if you only focus on the false aspects, you will never have answers, or maybe you are just trying to lie to yourself and the others. This is why honesty is also as important as a mind of reason. The true faith can only be reserved for people with civilized minds and honesty, can only be shared with people with similar civilized personalities, and there will be a limit as to preach to the other people, since I doubt the effectiveness in preaching to the uncivilized people. I feel that faith is only to be naturally developped from a civilized mind, not to be taught or preached, like love, you can never force love out of anyone, and love is as civilized and subtle as faith.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The final definitions of the theontological theories of reason.

I know there is certain problems about the consistency of my theories on reason and pure reason. I stated that the rays of the Sun of Truth gives off are rays of reason, but they are not Arian reason, but God`s reason, which is the *Absolute Unknowable Cause*/*绝对神圣之启示*, this is my final definition of pure reason. It means, pure reason can not lead to definitive human knowledges. However, Arian reason belongs to the reasoning capacities of all life forms, based on the truth of original sin and the holy knowledge obtained from consuming the flesh of Jesus Christ, thus Arian reason can lead to all forms of definitive human knowledges as well as consequential fruitions decided by human conscious options.

Therefore, finally, by theontology, there are two kinds of reason:

1-The God`s reason, all arbitrating reason, the rays of Holistic Distinguishment given off by the Sun of Truth, pure reason which is the Absolute Unknowable Cause of all things.

2-Arian reason, obtained from committing the original sin, shared by all life forms which are a part of the creation by Jesus Christ, and thus lead to all human knowledges and the consequences of human civilizational activities.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Of atheism and pure lies.

According to theontological laws, the nature of all living beings are believing in creation and a God of light. However, it is due to immense distractions and self-deceptions, we are misled into our own prison-world constructed purely from our own means and terms. Belief as a virtue is altruistic, pursuing the unconditional truth and virtues. Anyone who has not seen the nature of belief in all lives, has not really able to come to his/her own self. To me, there is no atheism, only lies which try to cover up various insidious vices against God, they would pretend to speak for the mankind, to supplant truth with lies, taking people by their weakness for justification of all evils.

Atheism by nature is a lie, but its does not mean that a lie must be based on a given truth, a lie is a lie by itself not necessarily a reversed narrative of truth. Atheism is a prime example of such a lie which is by itself a pure deception. To say atheism is a lie, it is not to say that believing in God is the truth, this is the tricky part of the human mind: *many people might think that the truth can be obtained from simply reversing the statement of a lie, not knowing that the truth is not about a truthful statement only, but rather more importantly a state of truthfulness of every single person.*

Human languages play a part in covering up the truth by its own power, always tend to wander away from the state of truthfulness. So the pure lies are almost amorphous by nature, they can take any form according to human perception, there is even no garantees that our sixth sense can be more trustworthy if there is any, in a way that we might not have a definitive dichotomy of the truth and the false, in a way that spiritualism is not necessarily more truthful than materialism.

To say atheism is a lie, it is only to say that anyone who claims atheism is a liar, but not that you are not as much a liar as him/her, only you can say that you know that he is lying. This is an important revelation of human nature, how to know the lies from each of our own perspectives, without submitting to our own weakness. A pure lie is forever a pure lie, it just deceives and does nothing else, you can never use it for any other purposes than to deceive yourself and the others. Never try to reverse any pure lie, only by knowing truth, it just disappears itself automatically. So, nobody should start their believes from disproving the atheism and other lies, because *the statements of truth should be totally separated from all the dialectical dialogues with the false and the lies. 
*
Truth does not need to argue, as I said before, it just exists and judge over everything.

Therefore you can see why many lies can take on a deceptive form of socialism, claiming to represent the majority.

The nature of pure lies is always engrossing in all forms of human perception, society and collective existence are only a part of the varities of human perception. Since pure lies are amorphous to human perceptions, it can easily deceive everyone not even most people, to believe in a pure lie in an engrossing way.

However truth is diffferent, it always gets obfuscated by the varieties of human perception, gets confused in forms with the pure lies when people lost their focus of life and believes. It is also why people in need is so vulnerable to manipulation and all kinds of miseries.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

The sign of the greatest work of human wisdom is to change nothing outside our mind, for the sum of all the best wisdoms of humanity amounts only to our better self-awareness and the static aspect of nature which God created in its perfection. Other than that, all human additions to the vissitudes of nature is nothing but destruction and a staged scene of the deterioration of human life.

I find when the wisest men tried to show they are more correct than the others in faith and reason, they always tended to become unaware of their own falsehoods. One of the most important modes of this type of self-deception is to try to discover their own truth through criticisms of the false, however be their insight incisively clear and just, they would become convinced they have attained their destined truth. But, to me, to criticise the false amounts only to self-criticism at best and self-warning for better, but a show of self-righteousness for the worst of all.

Nobody can attain truth through fighting and criticising the false and the lies of the others, knowing truth and attaining truth is another totally different matter with seeing the lies. It is only a beginning for the path to truth to see the lies, not the end of our pursue of truth. If anyone can only find his/her own end in criticisms and arguments in the quest for truth, then, he/she must have been trapped in the darkness of his/her own ignorance, doing nothing but yelling and shouting like a wild desperate beast in the cage, which would bite anyone that comes close by accident.

It is when you find yourself as bad as the others, you are truly becoming wise.

By faith, you must not show that you are better than anyone, for it is a blasphemy to use faith against any living being even in sheer comparison, however vicious they could be. Therefore, oh God, for my faith, do maketh me into a beast or an insect by your convenience if there is no more people in the world; also do maketh me a sinner like anyone else, to show that my faith does not go astray.

By faith, by intelligence, by wisdom, by virtue to be better than anyone is but a delusion by our natural vice.

Through faith, we become wise, through wisdom, we become truthful to ourself, through truth, we become aware of ourselves, through ourselves, we become a part of nature and a part of God`s knowledges. The true knowledge is to become a part of this knowledge, not the dominion over the others.

*Humankind, know your vice !!!*
*人们，本恶需自知！！！*

Human knowledges are comprised of two categories only:

1-The knowledge about our own evils and ignorance.

2-The state of our own existence as a part of God`s knowledge.

By human virtue, we are not capable of understand the true good, but we can do it by our faith; *therefore our true knowledges simply can not include the knowledge of the good, but rather of our own evils ONLY.*

It is through the wisest men of humanity that we know about our own evils; it is through the most foolish men, we know the true humanity.

The greatest misunderstanding of humankind is that, when they do know a bit about their own evil, they presume they already know what is good and start pretending to be good, such attempts invariably fail miserably and comically.

I will tell everybody another little secret: The good just has nothing to do with the evil, absolutely nothing, so never compare the two.

Mechanical sciences so far have contributed more to the natural delusions of humanity rather than adding a bit more reason to their mind.

If robot will supersede humanity in any way, then, God must have created robots rather than humankind first. For I do not know better machines than living beings, in his own delusional state man can be interested in all evil trivialities, making threads of reason from a torn abdomin of a bug without tiring himself, and assumes that everybody else should be like him too, even God.

Using science as an excuse for human ignorance of God is like the chronical addiction to drugs which could be lethal in large doses, then partitioning separate dosages according to a calculated timetable of the "safe" effects leading to final death is the "sacred" and rational function of science.

A pure lie always becomes a religion, all sorts of pure lies can become innumerous religions consacrated to falsehood. Because, false people love to believe by disbelieving, making disbelieves as their chief principle of faith, therefore all falsehoods do seem sacred to their eyes, because falsehoods show the "validity" of the disbelieves, thus they would believe that the repetition of lies and the aggravation of the false believes can amount to a final truth. That is how all false religions work, the leaders disbelieves disseminated into innumerous portions of superstition to the people to aggrandize the falsehood into an artificial image of "truth", by this operation repeatedly, disbelieving believers would try to convince themselves and also the rest of the world that their version of religion is the true religion.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees 

The sum of believes, disbelieves, justices and injustices amounting to something greater is the telltale sign of a pure lie and a false religion. God does not toss the coin nor does he do additions in his judgement. Sum of all justices does not amount to a greater justice, nor do all injustices amount to a greater injustice. But every single evil counts on its own right, and every single good pleases God. For if one can not hold a simple truth, how can he claim to hold for other peoples truth upon his hands? But every small evil can evolve into a greater evil without any encouragement and further efforts from other evils, everyone of us is capable of destroying the planet Earth, we are not achieving it now not because we are not capable, but we are not yet evil enough. The evil will grow untill everyone of us is fully capable of destroying everything alone. Thereofore, evil does not need a sum to reinforce its effects, only through artful deceptions, it can generate cosmological destructions by each one of us, alone.

We gravely underestimate our own evils, yet we have a kind of strange confidence in the others potential of evil, because everyone still wants to believe in their own good however by disbelieving, disbelieving in other people and in oneself too. Isnt it strange, when people would believe in their own good while they disbelieve everyone else...This is the archytype of believing by disbelieving, everyone of us has this mental malignance to various degrees.

So, consider when there is a religion of pure lies rules autocratically, how would people believe in their own good? there will be a kind of superstition in ones own good, fully convinced of their own justice over the rest of the world, because the rest of the world is a aggravation of evil to their own delusional ego, which they would perceive as a sum of justices into a greater justice over all. Then there will be a predominant kind of confidence in a false good, which is in fact, pure evil and pure lies, when compared to the rest of the world which is the sum of evil according to their minds, a secret veneration of evil will arise among superstitious people, since it is their true mind in manifestation. By nature they believe in the evil, believing in ones own good is just a secret desire. It is why superstitious people love flatteries, since flatteries cater to their egoistic desire for self-belief, and they do sincerely, believe in the flatteries. Such wanton self-belief or superstition are not sustainable without the belief in others evil, as they reinforce their superstitions in themselves, they also reinforce their believes in other peoples evil, so they develop a kind of strange delusion of the eternal rise of their own empires as well as the eternal downfall of the others.(As a matter of fact, the reality is always the reverse.)

Their self-superstition in their own good, while believing in the evils in the others, making them latently wishing evil for other people, like a true belief in God, only their true belief is in the evil, not even in their own good(which is just a wanton desire). So the downfall of everyone else but themselves is important for their whole sustenance of the false belief system, these people do not just believe in the downfall of the rest of the world, but they pray, curse and sacrifice for this vision to come true, as would do in a religion to testify and fulfill a miracle or prophecy.

A true religion can not be deduced from the false one, therefore I can not talk about what is a true religion in the zeal of the current post critical of the false. I never try to assume what is true for everyone, however, we do share the same evils and vices, it is a kind of truth that we can see our most common wrongs when I attack on anyone of them. We have a common starting point to truth, but the direction could be like the ray of Sun, everywhere is the future.

Advices for stable marital values.

Christianity should value stable family relationships, rampant divorces for the sake of personal emotional fulfilment is corruptive to man`s mental health as well as for the posterity`s. I am against overt individual romanticism in life, it is nothing but another delusion, how can you really fall in love so many times with one after another in short intervals of time, if you ever really learn to love someone? 

Is there any type of sexual thrill in changing partners often? I do not understand I am sorry, since I can not feel the way changing partners in emotional life too soon, and have never experienced the lifestyle of pure sexual partnerships. But so far, I find times to read, to listen to music, to confront with my old foes and weakness, to think philosophically. My life is already materially and mentally fulfilled so much that I am already preparing a vision of future death. I do not assume that every man or girl can assume my lifestyle, but emotionally the world is drained, by money and too much sex. I think you do feel that way, our world is becoming so much lacking in emotional richness, music is bad, so are the movies and their actors. People are quickly losing their charm, some people think they would look gorgeous by putting on brands all over, but, I think we are even separating in our emotional sympathy toward each other without being aware of. 

I really doubt the ability of those who are super-rich can see people as fellow person, like the worshippers of gold Caligula and Nero and Chinkish Khan who were known to love accumulating wealth through wars and trade. Also the amassing of colonial golds by the spanish conquistadores, signified the downfall of the Habsburg dynasty of the spanish world, stagnated their competitive trends and humanist developments which flourished in Italy and northern Europe. The super-riches do not help humanist developments as history shows. I do not know how this problem can be alleviated, when the riches do not feel any wrong, and the less riches live less and less happy and not knowing why, thus everything is seen up to the indulgence, both rich and less rich tend to buy emotion, friendship, and life. However, I do not think the ancient amassed wealth has totally disappeared, these part of wealth shaped our current world and allowed the possibilities we have seen today, but there seems to be a rule that rich kingdoms were never happy, think of the Spain, the UK, Japan, Tsarist and soviet Russia, Manchurian and soviet China... Untill the values of universal liberalism came along with socialism in the east installed, we had never seen the people are happy under the kingdoms of enormous might and fortune.

And liberalism of course, is a lie too, once the resource is exhausted, there will be pain, and now pain is becoming more apparent to everyone and is getting worse. The world has been on the wrong track since 1500s, the kingdoms went wrong, and liberalism to cover up their dirty butts and let people dope themselves. People never were happy...And as today, we are still being dumbed down to this fact that we are not happy at all. 

By christian values, we should have stable families, good environment for everyone, poor and rich alike, children and adults alike, our emotional desire does not really extend over the natural needs of physical security and mental stability. Romanticism is not really our need, nor is becoming super-rich, all these are but a kind of melodramatic type of alter-ego, it is about acting another personality within a personality to the society`s desire for negativities. It would be wrong to take romanticism as something of mainstream, like our world is doing right now. Too much romanticism costs us of real happiness in life. 

Therefore, stable family and relationships are to be the reasonable way for majority people, whether there are one more or less actor of the romantic alter-ego has nothing to do with our real goal of life in happiness. Do not purposefully live a lonely life, nor go promiscuous, just stay natural and true to oneself.

A true religion at least, should allow people to become truly happy

I do not know how to exactly define a true religion, but I think, a true religion should allow people to become truly happy in life as well as in faith. What wisdom, what fortune, what might, can be of any use if people are not allowed to be happy? This is truly a sad world, at the same time a world of false and delusional happiness.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

By theontology, what is good is hard to define, but what is a good life should be easy to imagine, because good life simply implies happiness, good partners, simply as that. Life is life, it is beyond our own ego, life means to be happy even if there must be pains and obstacles. Like it is easy to kill but difficult to raise a life, it is also more easier to deceive oneself than to be true to oneself, so is a good life easier to imagine than to actually realize it.

A major obstacle of a good life is from our own conceited way of individual freedom, we often think too much about ourself, when we think this way, we not just ignore the others also ignore our own life, for life is bigger than ones own ego. Coming back to life, life is not to be exaggerated nor fooled, it is as true as our most generous air and water, something too obvious to take notice. I am not pretending that simple life is easy to realize as long as we have removed our delusions, no, *simple and happy life is already a luxury for humankind*. When we simplify our mind, we will seek for stable relationships and a family, but then we will still cost a lot of resources, pay a lot for our family and offsprings, for each members personal spaces of thinking and doing things. It is why to live simple and happy family life is so important, people, when we think to live away from everyone in self-seeking is as saintly as it is ascetic and spiritually elevating, but in reality, no really, because we will never really see our own deeper capabilities of becoming happy and wise without a partner or partners or a good family.

To live alone is not necessarily a bad way of life or a bad life, sometimes a good life can also be realized alone, that is when some impalpable works of destiny to separate certain people into unique and incomparable situations, which can not be anticipated or understood by humankind. But by our own efforts as human beings, we can achieve true happiness with a family so why not? to think too much of oneself can be tiring sometimes, later or sooner, we will need someone beside us, using their generous sharing of life, we can justifiably stop wearing our spirit with lonely thoughts, yet still being able to save the world and follow our greatest enlightenment which is the true faith.

Living a good life is the true way to save the world, and each one of us is not only capable of it, also obliged by God to realize it.

Evil, evil can destroy the world as long as there is still one evil person left among our humanity. Evil can achieve the greatest destruction using a single man`s weakness, now, it is already happening. We can say that, we are miserable because of a single man`s evil, as well as our own evil of collective indifference.

An evil smile can destroy a universe, also kill many angels.

You are a savior, a true savior of the world as long as you try to make sure you are not the evil man which is destroying the world.

Nothing is worse than a humble evil, which could seem innocent outwardly but still full of insidious vices and hopeless ignorance inside, by which, this humble evil destroys all the goodnesses in the world God has created.
（平庸之恶即是极恶。）

Extravagance becomes evil when there is evil in humble existence, in order to live a good life, we must clear of all our humble evils, supplant them with humble good life.

Extravagance is the minion of the humble evil, for it only exists as the excuse for the latter.

Humble good life is not the greater good life but rather, the good life itself.
(平凡之善良是，善良之本身。）

Humble birth is never an excuse for petty evils, noble birth is never a better vessel for virtues.

Saving the world is not a childish fantasy, not an illusion by popular animations. It is something revealed through life as our foundamental errand as believers and followers of Christ.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

To say economy is booming and people are happy about having "choosen" to be ruled by autocracy as well as people should be grateful for being dominated by this autocratic "prosperity" and should see the west as bad as any others so people should stop fantasizing about anything but "economy" and "peace" under this oppressive system, is like saying that you westerners would be our oppressors, mass murderers, violators, looters, destroyers, liars too if were to be ruled by you. OK I get the idea, so why should I believe you at all? since you already say that you are as bad also not even as "good"? but one thing is sure, your lies are the worst, worst than the autocracy and mass murderers, and it is surely correct that nobody should be ruled by people like you, ever!!! In order to overthrow people like you from your position of making these convenient and vicious lies, it would be necessary to reform the whole world order.

We choosed socialism? what kind of sick joke is this? do you take us for monkeys? oh yes, you do, and at least you show that you are not a friend of my people and you are truly evil, holeplessly.

If freedom of speech is hypocritic and useless, then, it means this freedom of speech just shows the worthlessness of people of any sort of freedom, since freedom of speech is still a hypocritical form of freedom, according to their own logics also to myself, and that hypocrisy is still not the worst of all of people, so they must have been God`s traitor and murderer as well. For the only thing left that can be worse than hypocrisy is the murderer and the backstabber of Jesus Christ.

For the faithless people, hypocrisy is the worst sin, but for the Christ`s ardent students, traitorship is the elect of all evils.

I think the backstabbers are still lying to Christ in face, since the day they murdered him for the first time in the garden of Eden.

It is OK to lie to the others, but not Ok to yourself, unforgivable to Jesus Christ.

Remember, it is OK to be hypocritical, we know we are hypocritical more or less, Jesus Christ knows it too, because you can be worse, far worse than that. This is why Jesus Christ died twice, and people suffer so much, so does the rest of the world.

We never believe in any other person other than ourself and Jesus Christ, you do not need to bother yourself about you being better or worse than the current liars in office. But, I personally try to believe in everyone though might not success.

You should be thankful if you are only a hypocrite, for most of the time, a hypocrite is never simply a hypocrite, but also worthless to everyone including himself.

Never doubt your ability in evil, but always be pessimistic about your own good.

Most thinkers, wise men mistake hypocrisy to be the worst of all sins because it is so difficult to be better than being a hypocrite, but so so so easy to be worse than that that they even fail to take notice of what is beyond hypocrisy within the spectrum of evil, as if nothing ever happened.

Hypocrisy is our foundamental nature, nothing more nothing less.

Beyond our own hypocrisy, we can not know what is better, nor can we feel what is worse, but both do exist.

The greatest human wisdom is nothing but a state of conscious hypocrisy.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

About dramas in the stage and life/人生如戏，亦或戏剧与人生:

Dramas were originated from sacred rituals in the ancient times, according to modern scholars, at least for western dramas. I can not pretend to talk sufficiently good about this profound topic, but I just want to comment on the sense of something like dramatic personality of our current age. I do think there is certain special significance the west used to attached to genre of drama or tragedy for the matter, and acting carries certain philosophical implications upon the stage as well as in ordinary lives. It had been a great obstacle for people to understand this special portion of human culture for our excessive stigmatization of hypocrisy, which as an English word has its root in the greek word for the actor. 

What is wrong with acting an alter-ego? or what exactly does it mean to act out an alter-ego? The alter-ego or egos naturally exist within most people, I have alter-egos too, not just one, probbaly more than I can remember, but some likely had disappeared under the pressure of new ideas during the whole times. But acting out the alter-ego is a diffferent thing, Oscar Wilde once said: "Man is least himself when he talks in his own person, give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth." It takes a lot wisdom to understand this saying, but I had to take into account of Oscar Wilde`s own experiences and other ideas to understand it, he was a libertine, a catholic, he has been my idol for philosophy as well as lifestyle, not, he is still now. He is probably the top 2 after Jesus Christ whose mottos and statements I have the most difficulty in disagreeing or advancing their spirits further. He is immensely wise and audacious as writer and as his own actor of his alter-egos. He did regret once about his past wrongs in his De Profundis booklet, I think, during his not too long but complex period of work as a writer, he did experience a kind of inner conflict of values and egos. He had a public personality which was extravagant, also a private alter-ego that was devout and passionate in affairs. But it is well known that to socialize, it is to learn to lie and act, Oscar Wilde obviously loved acting his alter-ego on the stage as well as in social life, and considered it as a part of his true personality as well, since he said he can feel being most alive on the stage and there, he told teh truth about art and the art for arts sake idealism. It is true that an artist is not obliged to tell his true opinions, but only the truth, this is a part of acting. However, Oscar Wilde did not conceal his own truth unspoken, he was a libertine, a bisexual and endured a lot of public shaming. However, he repented his sins in private life, he also had persisted in his artistic idealism untill the very end of his life, as can be seen from his De Profundis, where his religious awakening and passionate artistic idealism unite into a wholesome personality.

Alter-ego is not a false personality even if it is acted on purpose, I stated in this blog earlier about how to make one more wise by merging conflicting inner egos. But acting out different inner-egos is a different question, of course technically it is still a form of hypocrisy, but not always simply a hypocrisy, there is certain mechanism of the cause and effects within the actings, like what Ishiguro Kazuo said:" I want to know why people have to lie." A lie is a lie, but we can not ignore the inner working of the cause and effects behind all the lies, this is a part of our modern humanism. I was wrong to say humanism is almost forgotton in our days, humanist developments today are still strong but most people do not care and do not know about them.

谎言亦谎言，因果之规则亦不变焉。

As I started this blog, I also developped a new alter-ego which is unprecedented to myself too. You can say, this blog is one of my alter-egos, or my acting of this alter-ego.

Man needs mask to speak the truth, of course, I need masks like to be a chinese yet I dislike this identity, I want to be a supra-national citizen, like a christian, or a theontological fellow. Again, my fellowship to theontology is also an alter-ego, just like my nationality. What is the true me? everyone of them.

I have many alter-egos but only act one or two of them, mostly keep sleeping in my mind, but not necessarily human, they can be butterflies, some beasts or fowls, even insects or some plants, no, they can be anything.

Truth and good have a common cause: Jesus Christ, but lies and evils have various causes which do not even make sense and are not necessarily related to one another.

Why does a man need a mask, simply because the man and the mask are made for each other, when he takes off his mask, he will be left without a direction, lost in his own ego. Every man has a mask, if you do not, your own face is, like me, my own mask is my own face, a very humble and natural one.

When I take on my mask, I am the bearer of everything, when I take it off, I just vanish silently from the world. I know you are not there, my ego, so please come home, even if you are a lie and the lies of all the world, let me be your wings to truth and Christ`s kingdom.

虚伪之假面：我与真实之世界。

The best vow is a silent one, to me, it seems like all spoken oaths are destined to be broken.

Life is a an oath, a promise, a self-expectation.

Humankind is not great for their thoughts, but for their life. Human thoughts are almost worthless if not testified in life. 

To Blaise Pascal:

All the authors of philosophy should keep in mind that letters do not add up to a good life, it is not sufficient to know that humankind is destined to be miserable, but also to seek for all possible happinesses by each one of us. And happiness itself is the greatness of life. 

Dignities contained in human thoughts are but a delusion, it is a bit presumptuous to say human ideas have any value at all if faith is to be considered. Humanity has no dignity untill they die a free man, dignity is not so cheap only to be bought with ideas and thoughts not baptized in truth.

Human blood and death also worth nothing if is not baptized with virtues testified in life. All human beings are born with a soul, which has no inherent values untill to be manifested in life and testified in life. It is wrong to consider what ever can be called as the essence naturally contains any value at all, therefore life itself is as important as soul, if not more important.

To the Theontological Fellowship: 

Pure mind. Pure thinking. Pure life.

False values are like a vain flattery, an insult to the object.

Nothing is more delusional to assume greatness among fellow people of his humanity, by the virtue of faith you assume a true existence in God, by honest labors you assume the legit fruits and crops only, by wisdom you assume your awareness of your own ignorance and evils, nothing can certify a man`s greatness among the rest of his humankind, except the lies.

Humans do not value anything but contaminate all the elements with their own conceited ways of evaluation as if they are God himself.

All human economic systems are the foremost manifestation of their ignorance and stupidity, not wisdom.

Economy, a code for human stupidity in a malign condition.

To Desiderius Erasmus

Human folly is a sign of human wisdom, truth. For people like you I can be a bit brightened up from time to time from my permanent pessimism with certain optimistic vision.

Folly is a sign of a happy and simple life, which I promoted earlier for certain self-seekers. Humankind can not be more wise than his portions of happiness and folly, the over-brimming wisdom is but pain and vanity.

Folly is noble.

To my fellows:

If anyone want to memorize me, remember the sea turtles, vultures, they are among my favorite animals that can be fit as my saintly avatars, see me in those animal avatars. I love vultures, they are the largest birds on this planet, fly high, loyal, laborious, ubiquitous, resilient, the guardian of natural balance.

For the need of worship, which is a not unwelcomed folly, vulture, sea turtles, elephants are to be the consecrated animals of theontology, as patrons of earthly life: air, sea, land. 

Some might like lions, no, because they belong to western peers already; falcon-Horus, eagle-Jesus Christ`s sign bearer, so I can not choose these eminent avatars. So you know why, I choose these animals from those I love the most also not taken by most of the cultures, as far as I know. Vultures are venerated in Tibet, but also can be refered to as my eastern origin so why not? elephant? I love southern climate, also I love indian culture too but not their food am sorry. Elephant is worshiped by hinduism. Sea turtles, they are so cute and symbol of wisdom in chinese culture.

All slow animals? coincidence, I never intended that, but vultures fly the highest, turtles are known for longevity and poison-resistence, elephants are known for lifelong family ties. I do not think these animals are less elegant anyhow, you can understand my true ideas. Probably for some people, the choices could be a bit let off, it is because they do not understand the very ideas of theontology, they are like pedestrian about everything.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

About true life.

It seems that our conventions of civilization is firmly indoctrinated by certain obscure popular opinions, like democracy, universal values, religious freedom, economy, culture, education, society, laws, philosophy, art. However, to me, I want to put everything we have taken for granted so far into test. My bottomline is still anti-socialistic, but it does not make me hesitate to express the concerns about the reality of human ideological identities. It is true that we have enjoyed an enormous amount of heritages of human creativities in all possible areas. However, all can be just a remnant of the truth of our historical foundation to our understanding of ourself.

The point here is to understand ourself and our own age should be considered as the prime objective of our reconnaissance into knowledges. I have proposed an idea of quintessential knowledge as against the circumstantial knowlegdes which are almost of no serious value. I further come down with the quintessential knowledge to the idea of the *knowledge of life. * This is my final definition of the quintessential knowledge: The knowledge of Life.

I have many many metaphysical ideas to illustrate this concept however, I decided not to formulate this concept in metaphysical way, because it is too important that make me hesitate at my own metaphysics. I hold doubts to all my ideas`validity for people, however I might believe it in person, just like I also hold certain doubts to all concepts that are given as the definitions of civilization, however feasible they might seem to be and I want to believe in.

Logical explanation of The Knowledge of Life:

The Knowledge of Life is the knowledge to believe in, to make itself a part of our essential life, for example, like driving a car to travel, what is essential to driving a car in travels? watching the natural scenery, be with family or friends, not the car, however it might be highly technological advanced. But however, for racers, the car is essential, not the sceneries.

The definition of each ones own life is what define your essential life, each could have a different deifnition of essential life, thus different knowledges of life.

But our modern time is fulled of useless distractions, even we can live extravagantly and full of fun all the day, but how can you say ones own life can be infinitely expanded into sheerly careless fun？ We might stop thinking altogather or start to think about useless things, which you might stubbornly define as your essential life and knowledges of life. Nobody can really persuade you, if you are only for all the funs of a careless life and saying it is all that life is about. But to me, as I think there is always a limitation to human virtues, thus there must also be a limitation to the essential life of a human being, too much of something is just harmful, too much mistresses, too much careless fun, too much meat, too much wisdom, too much power, you name it, too much of everything just distract and destroy. I am not saying extravagance is absolutely wrong, no no no, on the contrary, it will just Ok as long as ones own conscience can follow, you can almost enjoy infinite amount of happiness and fun. But human conscience is always the last thing to be extravagantly felt and given, it is surely the level of happiness of such a society is almost abysmal as it can be, but people just feel nothing, it is not their life that is enjoying these wealths but delusions.

Within the confine of ones own conscience which defines ones true life, one is OK to be extravagant. But the tricky part is that most people without a conscience is simply dead in all the senses that are conducive to reason. Enjoyment beyond ones own conscientious life is simply a form of corruption and self-destruction.

Maybe the western people believe they have more conscience, which I can not be sure, especially their apologies for the lzquierda makes me doubt that. I must not judge on other peoples conscience, but I do not think current extravangant way of economic development is in harmony with human conscience in general, at least not with my conscience, to say it is ok to do it is like saying people who destroy the environments have more conscience than me. Well, God bless them if they really believe in that, I am just a nobody so my conscience is but a chickenfart, but the point is, if they can stop destroying, I can live on a chickenfart myself.

So the conscientious life preliminarily defines an essential life for all people, for a racer, it is conscientious to win, so to drive as much as possible is within his conscience; for myself, a music lover, I am conscientious with my amateurism in music, so nothing stops me from enjoying as much as possible my favorite music, to stengthen up my conscience further as my musical repertoir expands, I quit something too. This is the game, the game of a conscientious life of fun and dedication.

Logically sound right?

About Christianity

After elaborating on my views on what is the true/essential life, I now turn to tentative elaboration of christianity, because the idea of life is of central point of theontological reasoning. Christianity, according to theontological laws, should be interpreted as a revelation of life by Jesus Christ. I have no interests in old testament though. Christianity should it reveal to people about its truth, it will teach people how to live a true life（ by true life it already means a happy life).

To me I might assume that religious people could be far happier than we imagine them to be. Why life？ because life is what everyone can testify themselves, it is what is truly beyond human understanding and inexplicably beautiful, in accordance to the original purpose of AAA church as well.

The significance of christianization of the whole world

If we were to pursue the truth life, the most reasonable religion would be christianity, although the tenet of christianity is not reason, but by reason, there is no other choice than christianity even though I incriminate that the scriptures are largest monument of western racism. This is why in order to christianize the world, it is necessary to overturn our common senses of civilization so far, not destroying but to reset, to restart from zero. All human heritages must give way to the absolute revelation that could be coming to herald in a true christian global order. It is upon the very foundation of our cultural heritages I have come to this conclusion, they mean for my conclusion not for everybody`s understanding, btw, they can never understand these heritages in accordance to each others concerns, because it is reason, not a common life condition is the foundation of our future global christianization, all the physical heritages other than* a common condition of life* would be an obstacle, including reason itself.

The western heritage is as enlightening as it is obstructing the christianization of the whole world. But I believe that coming to a common condition of life, reason will give way to truth and the revelation that will be eternally enlightening.

Human is human, however great our heritages are, they are still limited to each others condition of understanding, thus will never lead to the most important revelation of truth and life.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

About soul and afterlife

You have noticed that although I clearly believe in soul and afterlife, however, I almost do not use them in my elaborations. Because I think to use concept of soul, spiritualism, afterlife as the comparative counterpart to our modern materialistic, liberal values is a provocation to debates, not to debate as much as possible is a part of theontological ethics, if a discussion is necessary, certain preconditions must be ready almost like an ritual, which I have not elaborated so far. Maybe in near future. 

I use the crudest reasoning as a layman, to elaborate my ideas about something beyond the matters and utilitarianism. I use mentalism, mentality, mind, not soul, spiritualities. Also, my concept of Imago is not a spiritual concept nor is it refering to soul, I just implied with the concept of imago that there is something simply exists beyond our knowledges. Do not investigate the cause of God, of soul, of afterlife is my tenet, but by theontology, it is free to talk about soul, spirit, it is my own personal tenet not to think about them.

The most unhappy life is not feeling pain, but feeling nothing, even mistaking feeling nothing for happiness.

Do not mistake feeling nothing for happiness, however I know it will takes a lot of conscience to attain that level of wisdom.

The true evils always understand the necessity of anaesthesia, to the point to induce a kind of "happiness" in doping and venomous delirium before death.

Ritual of theontological discussion

Naked, only to cover the most private organ with a rag, must be hungry for one whole day before initiation into discussion; can only drink fresh water during the day of hunger also the discussion session, also bowels must be cleansed of faeces by manual operation or medicinal means just like homosexuals before intercourse, no food no faeces in the stomach is allowed. In so doing, to eliminate the redundant vitality in verbal arguments and possible physical exchanges, also elevate the sanctity of peaceful discussion. Also nakedness introduce a sense of original beauty of life and openness to each other. 

Using certain hieroglyphs to signify central points, with complementary usage of logical languages like English, latin, greek, chinese, japanese. 

My introduction of Ankh into theontology is a preparation for ritualistic discussion.

Why hieroglyphs?

Because hieroglyphs signify a return to pure mind, pure thinking, and pure life, the pictorial and hieroglyphic symbols have the least sign of human interference into its making, reflects as much as the original state of abstraction and reasoning.

Can pure mind, pure thinking, pure life be attained?

Theoretically possible but not under the light of our current world system. 
They are the idealistic state of existence by theontology, myself am not quite sure whether we can actually attain this state of existence, however as an idealistic concept, it still can be understood, I will leave PPP to each ones own imagination, I purposefully leave out many important terms without my own elaboration too. 

What to do with our current heritages if the reset were to come?

To be preserved underground intact, in Antarctica or under the Moon surface, when humanity has attained the ideal state of existence, everything will still be revived.

Isnt it using hieroglyphs and even golden artefacts itself a distraction?

No, AAA`s central idea is the aesthetics of creation, of existence, of life, nothing is redundant in the world, purposeful rejection of natural treasures is suspicious itself by theontology, a hypocritical way of humility is the implication of one of the worst evils. As I have stated before, evils best hiding place is within the humble vessels which are meant to be virtues. Therefore, we must introduce the natural treasures into every corner of the world, to expel the evils. As you can see, even the humblest Buddha, did not reject to decorate his sculptures with gold and gems.

Not just western, also most eastern ancient heritages should be similarly treated if to make way for the reset

I forgot to mention about the eastern historical and modern heritages too, which are also considered obstruction, especially all the scientifical developments and modern popular cultures, as well as confucianism, I ching and other esotericism as well, should either be destroyed or hidden. 

I started to think certain losts of ancient civilization could be a good thing for restarting the purity of human life, because, irrelevant knowledges are certainly distractive if not destructive. As we can witness from the flourishing of western culture, how greatly humanity had been benefited from the medieval and Renaissance lifestyles. Although we still have many greco-roman heritages incorporated into christianity, I meaned the Alexandria Library, how enormous was that heritage, unimaginable. However flourishing the culture could have been I have to agree with the orthodoxy of christianity, due to the continued schism within the church, the west had to go through many wars and social unrests and probably in such way, impacted the world in the ways we can see today. 

Orthodoxy will undoubtedly curb the economic might and potential, however, economy itself is of no importance by faith. We should imagine a totally new way of humanistic developments, look to Bhutan, Nepal, ancient India, Japan, even certain aspects of ancient China too.

Maybe to totally hide our heritage could not be necessary, but it is necessary to consider a situation of restarting, resetting our current way of life and the whole civilizational order.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The possibility of further purification of christianity

I have to agree with puritanist way of worship, for faith, it is not always good to merge different cultures and traditions, but purity itself counts. For politics and economy, it is good to assimilate different elements of diverse cultural and empirical legacies, but faith is so different a matter that we could have been tended treat it politically in order to use it to expand the irrelevant interests.

To retain the purity of a religion is of crucial importance for the sustenance of a faith, but I do not mean a social or systematical purge, but now as we have to accept the reality what we have arrived at as our historical consequences, we can consolidate in our idealistic conception a state of christian purity.

The Vatican is of course the archytype of an obese religious system, all those differen elements of occults merging togather, from Egyptian cults and greco-roman hermeticism, untill old testaments, the situation is like a greater India, where caste system is supplanted with irreconcilable national conflicts.

Humanity has developed various religions, according to their own perspectives of faith, but in fact, by merging them togather, it will not only induce a more powerful religious autocracy like Vatican, also more potentials for schism and conflicts. It could be just futile to merge different religions regardlessly they may worship the same God according to their own narratives.

*I may audaciously propose that by the law of religious purity, different narratives of a same God actually function as different religions!! They are not the same religion at all. *Like protestantism and catholicism should be treated as totally 2 different religions, each should develop from itself a distinctive way of self-purification, yes, protestantism was itself a purified form of Medieval catholicism, and thus had become a totally a different religion from catholicism. And further more, protestantism should be able to purify itself into another new religion, and this is the process of endless self-purification of a religion to attain to the highest point of pure faith.

Catholicism, therefore as an amalgam of different eurpean traditions should be considered as a chaotic beginning of the true christianity not the paragon.

Different religions should not merge, however they might worship the same God.
The freedom nof faith should be directed toward the freedom of interpretation and ramification not assimilation. Because, finally, the highest purity can only be attained by everyone and by life itself. The schism itself is a process of self-purification of a large religion into a smaller but purer religion.

Therefore, a religion should be the smaller the better, or simpler the better.

Humanization as the guideline of religious self-purification.

We have witnessed how humanism transformed Catholicism into a more accessible body of principles centered around individual devotion and the words by Jesus Christ. I have to say, this is a truly amazing triumph of truth over the affectations and autocracy of Vatican mysticism. Thus, we have a paragon movement that was led by the Renaissance humanists and reformers. But only recently, as I started this blog I also started to excavate from my book collections a few but highly illustrative books about Renaissance humanism and reformation. so far, I have been more or less amazed by the fact that my ideas do echo with those by Martin Luther and Desiderius Erasmus, even though, the two great humanists did not agree with each other in certain points, like the essence of humanity and the salvation.

I am more with Luther than Erasmus on their conflicting ideas, Luther considered humanity without Jesus Christ is utter hopeless, while Erasmus still believed the inherent capability of humanity to seek for a self-determinant way of salvation. 
However, superfacially I seem to agree with Erasmus more but actually, the tricky point is that, I do not think humanity has ability of good outside the commitment to faith, I also proposed that human knowledges only develop from knowing our own evil, not the good, which is almost impalpable to human understanding. Yes, God`s work is beyond our reasoning, so sometimes, it even might seem utterly evil.

*So adding my points togather, it is that I do not think humanity has inherent ability of self-salvation, faith is not inherent to mankind only, but to all life form, even humanity within the realm of faith, is not special to God. *

However, Erasmus`s efforts in popularizing the individual commitment to faith is his most important contribution to humanity.

By elaborating Jesus Christ`s words, by promoting individual commitment to faith, by maintaining peace in religious debacles, Erasmus is methodologically similar to me but in regard to human nature, I am more with Martin Luther.

So, these are my predecessors in purification of faith, also ours. What I have formulated so far？ demystification, simplification, self-disillusionment, application onto details of our logical and ethical problems. Most of my methods were already practiced by Renaissance humanists, but I still believe we can further purify christianity into a freer, clearer, more accessible faith which would more seamlessly integrate into our life, make our life purer, truer, happier.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The danger of direct studies of the western civilization: The Grand Deception*

*最终之骗局*

This is where the vice of socialism take advantage of the rest of the world, the historical misrepresentation by the study of the west.

The western civilization has been found on a logical rationalism which was derived from false historical identities. When we can be amazed at the philosophical and cultural, scientifical achievements of the western civilization, however, we might have forgotton the true historical contexts of our own eastern and western heritages respectively. This is where the danger for socialism starts and how the western civilization more or less intentionally leads the rest of the world into a direction of development that is virtually opposite to their own.

One such example is Vatican, almost all christian countries mistake it for a religious paragon, but virtually according to my theontological laws, Vatican`s main objective is to confuse the world of their own religious truth, not only that, ancient Greece can also be taken as the for-runner of Vatican for the exposition of false faith and religion. I feel there is a serious discrepancy within the greek mythology, how can greek people take a panthestic system so humanistically? If to take our current consensus on the definition of humanism, like individual values, human beings as special to God( Pico Mirandola`s Oratio as the manifesto of Renaissance), and gnostic theology, indescriminate dissemination of knowledge; then humanism was in fact already in full-fledge since ancient Greece. It is wrong to say humanism only started from Renaissance or even to say that humanism attained maturity then, but in ancient Greece.

Aristophanes, Euripides were fully humanist judged by their works, which are centered around human nature emanating rational reflections on realistic civil, historical, religious problems of the time. But what went wrong if the ancient greeks already were trying to tackle their humanist problems and we are still repeating their past efforts in vain? This might has to do with the true greek identities, which might be revealed through the true origin of their mythology, since it is throught their personification of the pantheon, humanism was introduced and inpsired into their civilian life. The pantheon system is obvious not a christian faith system, however, faith was not absent from Socrates time, since he was interrogated about his faith to greek gods before he was excuted or committed suicide to be exactly.

Then there is a faith system based on Delphi oracles, which can not be taken too seriously since oracles were never special to any culture, but faith is different, it is not identified in many cultures except for the Abrahamic religious, and now the greeks. For most people, gods existence was never a question of faith.

However this identity of faith is rather a mystery even in christian system, as I also habe never directly claim a faith in God, however, all my theory about faith was based on christianization of the world which is still to be coming forward, it never mean that I pledge a faith in God, to say bluntly, my confession to Jesus Christ is not faith, but something else I have not explain or will never explain.

What is faith? I might have mistaken from time to time that to believe in God is faith in writing this blog, but no, I never doubt for any second the existence of a creator, and a delegate of light, it has been strange to me that there is even a problem about faith about the creation, as if people were not born to believe.

The existence of God has never been a problem, therefore the faith is another totally different story. The western faith seems to be found on the canonism of the scriptures in our times, and on the orthodoxy of greek nationalism in ancient Greece. Therefore, the greek mythology is just a nationalist presentation using supernatural identities, just like the viking myth.

It is also well known that Viking myth is primarily a cult of death, but the greek myth is more like a cult of life and death well fit to each other into a system. It is this aspect that give greek myth a humanistic hue. But still ancient Greece should be taken as a theocracy rather than democracy, which was just a component of inner-reconcilation. Therefore greek democracy was not an independent system from souvereign theocracy, which is the most important part of the western civilization most people today are purposefully kept ignorant of. So, all the democratic construction and philosophical and rational developments of ancient Greece were only the controlled extension of this hidden theocracy, all the personification of the pantheon was a stage of the fake theocratic principles, their real belief was not the Olympian gods but something else, which could be the Egyptian cults.

The Olympian pantheon was just a form of civilian apotheosis of their nationalism, it could even be possible that vikings were related to ancient greek civilization as well, which adopted to the northern climate with a more severe version of the Olympian pantheon.

Given above theoretization on western civilization, we can see that current system of liberalism, democracy, socialism are all the products of this global theocracy which bents on giving out false narratives of faith and religion, leading human passions and creativity onto a false historiological construction. But the heritages are still genuine, everything of them is genuine, Socrates, Plato, Aristotle, Shakespeare, Erasmus, Luther, almost all western classical talents were all sincere people and artists, including their passions for democracy and justice, but the contexts which are given to people to study them are wrong. It is like giving you a Virtual Reality helmet while sitting on a really comfortable chair luxuriously stuffed with velvet feathers. This false prism turns the nectar of western heritages into a cup of fatal poisons for those people who are not prepared enough before studying them.

Learning from the west must be equipped with venom-proof ideological tools

The western ideologies including democracy, humanism, socialism, faith are not universally applicable even though they pretend to be. The discrepancy is within the historiological conception, I have noticed the importance of history since years ago, but still have not find a more suitable place to apply my ideas of history before this post. History decides our perception of the present, the present shapes our self-identity and the very foundation of our understanding and reasoning. When given a false history, give you whatever you need, you will still turn everything into the tools of self-deception and destruction.

The point is the correct historiological conception of ourself and humanity, this is the final weapon against the venom. This also constitute the hope for the global peace as well as solving all western inner issues: racial, social, political, religious. 
*
To solve the problem of socialism in the east, is inseparable from solving the global situation that the entire humanity is being poisoned by false histories.*

To know the true faith and the real religion is the starting point to the true history

History, seems like an innocent idea about the time sequence of events. But when put into the perspective of the whole humanity, which can not be other than a part of the creation, thus the concept of history will become convoluted and converging and mingling on and into all the aspects of human knowledges.

To take humankind simply as a product of natural evolution is equal to say humankind is not existent, because by existential conception, natural evolution has no meaning at all, not only it never happens also the concept of evolution itself gives off a false idea of time and history. The word evolution not only works falsehood upon human origin, also on almost all the concepts which might conjoin with this term. By conceptual validity, evolutionism itself is meaningless, and a pure deception.

However, this time is different, we have a few glimps of the true religion thanks to *Martin Luther*, which you can confidently call as the savior of humanity. Protestantism has great revelations yet to be shown, I am afraid still that something might try to stop the truth to be known too soon. But truth once shown, it will never be stopped by anything, this is no greek pantheon and romanticism, not viking death frenzy, but simply the real stuff. I personally suggest that we should totally abandon the old testaments and the greek narratives of paganism, to further severely simplify the christian canonism and liturgical processes. Further than that, I have not yet thought of better ways. But the direction is set and clear!!!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Japan is not the model of successful westernization

Some people might be confused with Japan`s success in modern developments as the successful westernization. Yes, Japan was successful in turning itself into a greek model of deception: trapping human mind within a false historiological identity constructed from evil cults. The only true humanism humanity ever has so far is Buddhism and Christianity, but the latter is still veiled within a smog of vicious lies, and Buddhist heritages are still being hidden or severely surviving in fragmentary forms. Japan got the buddhist humanism to humanize their inhumane primitivism this is the only true reason why Japan can prosper. Their sun Cult is the origin of their false historiology, it sprung from nowhere and took hold of their country, a form of apotheosis of their nobility like the ancient greeks, their recent extreme right also had a root in helping the soviet to take over Russia and Cina. All those who were implicated in sovietization could be not forgiven, I might forgive Japan for their invasion, but not their implications with the Izquierda. 

Comparing human ideology to the Sun is nothing but deification of human beings, a severe crime against humanity itself, an alternative form of atheism. A living God upon Earth? this is just a judaic primitivism. However, I am not promoting overturning the Monarchism, on the contrary, just to make a clear and permenant distinction between people and them, like making a distinction between socialist thieves and people. To truly make our statement as the people, followers of God not human gods or false gods, starting from retain the true faith and religion. We do not seek for revolution, nor economic distinctions, nor power projections, just to continue to stay who we have been and are.

The Sun of Truth of AAA is the Absolute Unknowable Cause

You might say my AAA has Sun cult element too, but not necessarily, this is a response to all the Sun icons humanity has produced, and I termed it as the AUC, can not be investigated or looked at, means, you must turn away from that Icon. 

The true successful countries so far??

Nazi Germany, UK, France, Taiwan, India, Bhutan.(Nazi could have developed into a peaceful country with a real christianity if not used by the others, if the soviet did not exist.)

Not USA, Canada, all american countries.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Isnt Buddhism itself also a purification of Hinduism?

Whenever humanity started to learn certain truth about Christ, immediately, a great social commotion would try to hinder it from becoming known to more people. 

It is very sad that Buddhism itself got corrupted and defaced by autocratic dynasties during its long history in China. Buddhism is not a theocracy, but an education of mind, this is the model upon which AAA system want to emulate on a foundation of a creationalist and redemptive perspective. 

If everyone else losts their inner-integrity to either the power and lies, then we can say humanity is truly extinct, a true end of the days. I think nothing is worse than a silent but sure death of believes and faith and virtues. 

How far we can be sure of the remaining spirit of humanism within the verbal criticisms, how can prove our integrity as being a dignified person living away from the war between lies and life, between evil and truth? Even shedding the whole bodily blood in writing essays, does it have any bearing to our true state of dignity and truth? 

Even humanity has no point at all, I do not need anybody to tell me this, everybody should regain their dignity and new life from recognizing by themself that humanity has no meaning by itself. 

I enjoy my life but still resent the fact that being born among humanity. 

Life above humanity, for life is indiscriminately empathic. 

If we are free to assume that humanity is unique among the rest of creatures, we should also be remind of that there is also a free possibility that humanity being special in the way of being a malign tumor within the natural world. 

It is not the inquiry into truth or nor any sort of faith that turns me away from believing humanity is special in a good way, but simply that it is an idea so boring by its own right, simply by its boredom, I am convinced of its falsity.

Most of the time I conclude something being false and deceptive not because I know the truth, but only getting annoyed, bored, angered by them. Claiming reason against the boredom is a self-defeat.

I believe in human rights, not only because I believe in creation, also in that, if humanity were pointless, nobody should have the right to patronize over others, since we all are the same garbage, isnt that the patronizer of the garbages being the largest piece of garbage? Either way, human rights is valid and solid.

Folly is simpleness of mind, of life and of happiness. 

I am a fool.

There is not point to become a phenix among the penned chickens, even by sacrificing the whole pen of chickens, you do not get a phenix but an evil spirit which is worse than a flock of flu infected chickens.

It is more of a feat of will and wisdom to remain a fool forever than to become wise and lapse into mediocrity from time to time. 

People is foolish, this is why I like people more than the elites, the latter would interests you for a minute, and bore you for the rest of life.

It is rather for defending my sentiments, emotions, sensuality, sensitivity, pleasure and desire that I develop a way of reasoning, of thinking and philosophizing, than to seek for truth and answers. However, during the course of defending my feelings, I discover a huge load of vicious lies.

Through a long process of learning and reasoning, I always find my feelings have been right all the time.

Nothing will tell you more truth than your own free, spirited, vital and sensitive mind.

Science has become an excuse for the most untalented, boring, spiritless people.

Evil actors act for the others never for themself. 

A good actor acts his inner images of affection.

The evil lies aim to poison your mind into malfunctioning and the defunct state, like tumors taking over the healthy cells.

If people can escape or choose not to hear and see the lies, there will not be necessity for faith, for wisdom, for labors.

The best goal of using human wisdom is to protect your own feelings, keep them healthy, sensitive, alive.

A sensitive person will react justly by instinct to all the lies directed to his conscience. This is one of the greatest miracles of creation.

Humanity is faith, not a biology; humanism is a commitment to this faith. 

A society without faith is animalistic and nonhuman.

Better assume greatness among the wild animals and cattles rather than among people. If people do not love nature and animals anymore, they will never love you for whatever you do.

Worship the animals, you worship my feet and my filth; love the animals, you love my heart and body. 

Do you really believe that a man insensitive to the beauty of nature is capable of love and reason？

How to sacrifice your personality to Christ when you have none?

Learning from father, pay worship to mother.

There is only one thing everyone is born to worship, our own mother.

The best myth we ever need is the beauty of nature and of all lives, and Christ is not a myth.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

The hypocrisy of ciriticizing Japan for disposing the radioactive water into the ocean. 

China has been the biggest pollutor of the oceans, air, soil also the biggest contributor to the deforestation globally for more than 10 years. Still nobody gives a dump just because those who in power can receive comfort girls and money from this thugocracy. If not to dispose of the waste water into the ocean, then are you suggesting Japan alone should suck up this amount of waste alone and let Japan die for the peace and prosperity of the world? so that China can rule like Chinkish khan over the world in "peace" and "prosperity" again? It seems that those who criticize Japan for this rightful decision is thinking about their own convenience only, for heir own convenience they believe Japan should suffer alone. 

Who will benefit from an unjust death? a thief or a murderer, who benefited from the death of Christ, also the thieves and thugsters. Did Japan purposefully creat the nuclear crisis upon its own soil, in order to bring trouble to the world? no ? so why should Japan suffer for the rest of the world alone at its own dispense?? This is the time when we should share the misery, carry away togather the weight of destiny when we can, it should be an honor to do so. 

My wishes to Japan for a better future.

The real pollutant of the planet and human spirit is socialism and its international machination.

Nuclear pollution based on the exploitation of whatever the amount of radioative resources available on the planet is not impacting the environment in a bad way, if anything, a total nuclear war would get rid of a long term pain that is the fake humanity as we are today, let alone a certain amount of leak like the current case can only bother human economic activities and the excessive fishing industry. China alone is the biggest destroyer of the world environment, its insatiable thirst for resources to maintain this inefficient economic and industrial system is costing everything faster than anyone before, because there is always an extra necessity for covering up the immense scales of non-transparent bubbles and corruptions. Such system of greed and evil can never be appeased with whatever amounts of wealth poured into it, it just destroys everything it touches. 

With all these millions of tons of waste water, Japan would rather repopulate the ocean again by deterring the excessive fishing industry and unnecessary oceanic travels, than actually disturbing the natural biosphere in the long run. 
It is not only chinese peoples own matter, for this unnatural system is not sustainable by its own people only, it is a proxy of an existing international machination of deception.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

The conflict between socialism and human life is not a conflicts of interests, but lies against life. If no one can escape from the lies, how can we escape from the war between the lies and our own lives? 

Socialism does not belong to the east only, it is a species of parasite that is traditionally attracted to the east, coming from everywhere.

Socialism is the biggest and the most persisting kind of distaster humanity ever has suffered. Yet certain liberal elites still pretend that socialism is progressive, but nothing is more telling of its truth than to be made excused by themself.

Nothing is more pitiful for humanity than to be excused by the elites, which are the hypocrites that even fail their own hypocrisy.

Lie VS life, with only one difference: an f for the father.

Man of lie or man of life, which are you?

A liar is a slave to himself, and he tries to bring everyone into his own petty slavery. Therefore a liar is always a petty person however he might hold sway of enormous power, this is a grand delusion by its own right.

A foolish/ordinary man is a hypocrite. A socialist, twice hypocritical hypocrite. An apologist, a thrice hypocritical hypocrite.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Just avoid seafood for the coming years

I almost do not eat seafood, last time I ate was in January 2017, a small pack of Argentina prawns, before that time, in August 2012 while was travelling around the border of Vietnam, also about a quarter of a kilo of prawns only. 

The japanese disposal would likely affect the sea product for at least 15 years to come. The westerners still have an Atlantic to draw on, however, even I do not eat seafood, I will have to watch out for salt products.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Religions will never change the world

However humanism has been a driving force behind the movements of our history, but this is just another delusion. Since I also termed that humanity is a religion by its own right, humanism is mainly contributing to the religions which share the elements of humanity. The main change is within the construct of humanity in its religious significance not in the reality.This one important reason why socialism got rampaging in those countries which tried to emulate the west, notably Russia Tsarist.

The USA is another story, found upon the huge colonial legacies, as a matter of fact, *a self-colonization under the superfacial, deceptive cover of colonization of the "uncivilized" lands.* So is Japan, a double-colonization from inside out through a monarchic and nationalist reformation and aggression into the other Far eastern territories. This colonial legacy has to be rely on a religious consciousness of humanity, which was given boost by Renaissance religious and humanist developments.

However, Tsarist Russia and China had been the out-ward colonialist countries, accumulating a huge landmass through power centralization and economic measures. They actually lack the proper humanist ideologies but rich in power and political pragmatist experiences, thus they had been exposed to the humanism once, they would have to reform their power structure in order to survive as what they have been. However, the western colonialism is a double-colonialism, their out-reach of power is limited by their religious momentum. So socialism was the answer for out-ward colonialists to survive the wave of inward colonialism by their own people.

But the west actually has no interests at all to liberate the eastern autocracies, as far as they can maintain their own stability and a humanist inner-coherence. The main interest of the west is the introvert colonialism, this is what the true humanism dictates.

Not only the west is never interested in liberation of the eastern autocracy, also, their main interest in the east is the economic maximization. The main economic driving force had always been from the east since ancient times, the west is well aware of this fact. Even economic interest is only peripheral to their humanist concerns, they will still pursue the maximization of this profit for their own enrichment of culture and life, as long as the east can provide an economic boost, the human right issue there is of minimum interest if not a material for third rate melodramatic political show. *One fact: The west has no interest whatsoever in the eastern cultures. * You might still get confused if I am talking about economy and just mistaking the word because my bad English as a non-native speaker? No, it is CULTURE, not economy, the west has not interest whatsoever in eastern culture.

The show of eastern cultural study in the west is just a byproduct of their real economic interests, it is nothing more than a kind of mannerism when you should show certain interest in the others intimate matters once there is a business to be done for a long time. The major reason behind this is that the west already thoroughly had understood the matter of the east: a stagnant autocracy which is but the natural state of anthropological primitivism. Think about it, what if there is no evolution, the primitive state would not be the apes, but something else. Given the civilization was motivated by the religious enlightenments, the primitive state would be an animist or a superfacially atheistic socialism. How can the west, having gone through the religious and rational enlightenments for more than 2 thousand years, fully investigated the human nature, could not have understood the "mysterious" eastern "civlizations".

Therefore I already stated that, self-mystification is a form of delusion, because as an easterner, I do witness it as a kind of primitive vice upon fellows of mine: like "Nobody can understand our mysterious good old Russia or China for the matter."

It is the western mannerism that has been pretending to be interested in the east culturally, not that they are really interested in it at all. This also explain the ancient isolation of China from the rest of the world and India`s position in the whole history of trade. When China was inconvenient to trade with, India was the substitute, therefore India was primarily treated only as a trade partner not cultural partner, just like China. But indian people might have mistaken that the west would develop any genuine interest in their ancient cultures. Even Tagore wanted to propose a unification of religions with the west, this delusion is due to misunderstanding of te west. Just see how dangerous it is to misunderstand the west !!!

Their introvert humanism is always the center of all their concerns

A nationalist humanism, combined with religious principles of their historical self-awareness is always their true concerns. All non-western people beware, we are of no consequence to their true concern at all. Why? isnt their religion promotes humanist believes? true, but look at my title, "*Religions will never change the world*." They do understand it, this is how far their concerns will really go, they only intend to change their own peoples religious awareness, not ours, just like they claimed the lands to colonize *themself*. All nonwesterners are just a part of these out-cast natives that comes to play a side-role in their own prophecy.

We can not blame them, since we have never developed our own common humanist awareness, therefore we can never be a part of their civilization, not only that, due to our short-sightedness, when we try to emulate their civilization, we will get poisoned by our own delusions and their "Judaic lesser evils": The jewish problem is only a minor issue of the western internal concerns, still, we are to be bound by this lesser evil. We thus can see, how formidable the western civilization in its true color is !!!

Just like the Middle East provides crude oil to the west, the east is just a source of another kinds of raw energy for the west: money, slave manpower, political distraction.

Nonwesterners must be very careful as not to fall into the hole of misunderstanding the western civilization, to become their secondary specialties of some native exotiqueness.

How to treat ourself and the west?

We should be steadfast to our own humanity, our commitment to our own people, and maintain an aeternal faith in our ourself as being God`s people. Use western ideological tools to understand ourself, and concern with ourself only, and then we can throught our own humanism, really stand side by side with the rest of the world.

Religion will never change the world and it is what a true religion should be, maintaining an aeternity of existence through the knowledges of the vissicitude of the world and of our own consciousness: Never change anything but let everything change on its own.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

So long have I to go through all these just to convince people why socialism is simply wrong

Without peeling the false disguise of the west, you will not really believe me that socialism is a piece of true garbage through and through. But this is our current given situation, people must not revolutionize any given system through violence. Let me play Ghandi`s successor, you must trust me on this, do not use violence to revolutionize *any system*. But it is of curcial importance to let people understand that socialism is utterly wrong.

In order to calm everyone down, so I have show so much of my thoughts to share, to enrich your mind to stop the violence, this time, we not only will peacefully make our statement of awakening, also greatly fill our mind with knowledges and steadfast awarenesses of being a part of people, a part of the aeternal humanity.

Follow me, I will have so many more to show...

Hating socialism is not even beginning, it is just a small step forward to know that socialism is utterly wrong in all its crimes, deceptions.

This is a battle of mind, of grace, of knowledge, of beauty, of courage, for the golden apple from the goddess of love.

To know socialism is wrong is like teaching a savage to understand why it is wrong to rob, to violate, to cheat, to steal, to lie.

The true eastern civilization is to be awakened to God through peaceful enlightenment and awakening, without extracting more oil, spilling more blood, hiding more truth.

I do not know how it can be possible to make the eastern civilization revived, but I just know that the eastern civilization almost never exists so far.

To start from zero, we easterners must be prepared for this absolute zero.

Neither Japan nor China can be our model, Japan is not a truly civilized country however it seems amazing to most people, but to me, not really, only semi-civilized at best, but actually less than semi-civilized. Soviet China is almost a pre-creation garden of pure darkness, all evils wander, prowl freely, like an African wilderness of primitive evils. I am not intending to injure Japan, but I have to state what I truly think of Japan.

To start a new christian kingdom, we have no models to look for, but our own resolution.

The west is civilized, but they are still lying because from their bottom of mind, they disdain us, so they think lying to us would be justified, and we somehow do help them in justification of their lies.

Yes, you have no civilization to build untill to be christianized.

So we have a religion of humanity based on the Christ`s revelation. Humanity is a religion: Humanitas.

All kinds of unification of religions is a kind of delusion or deception, within the heart of every true religion is the creation of humanity, and the purpose of it is to justify the individualization of faith, through the participations of the state and the legal system. Therefore, the only true way to religious truth is simplification and continued dialecticization for all people.

The true purpose of dialecticism is for elaborating the ambiguities of the religious principles, all other use of this method will only lead to obfuscation and confusion.

Look, liberal punks, there are so many secrets that you do not know, I have now come to understand the mind of those western izquierda now: they want a break from the rational intensity of their native environment, they feel it boring, out-dated, cloying, no, in fact it is their own personality that is boring, because they are trying to be inspiring to people but they just do not want to truly cultivate their own mind, so they want convenient ways to show off their wisdom, just like all their priviledged lifestyles, totally second-handed hypocrisy and personality, very tasteless and vulgar.

You want socialism? come to live in China for the rest of lifetime. The mentality of the western izquierda is very much the same with serial killers, bored by life, by themself, by everything, they believe they know everything, but in fact, they are ignorant people unfortunately with serious psychopathological issues. We can understand under the extensive cultivation of society, there will always be some outstanding strange examplars of all kinds, untill they harm people or lie, they are perfectly innocent.

As long as there are criminals in the west, your socialist movements are plainly a propaganda of deception.

Maybe I should consider to preserve chinese socialism for these criminials to taste their own medicine?

Look western people, nothing shows better of the frailty of human nature than those who break down under a pervading sense of peace and freedom. It is your own sickness not the religion`s.

Plato once said: an indifferent civilian is more destructive than a tyrant in a democracy. Well, we have too many indifferent people in democracy, that is why we have so many tyrants to make up for their damages made onto this world.

So far, I think I have truly found the answer as to why we have to suffer socialism upon this Earth.

This world has endowed dignity upon too many people who simply do not deserve it or can not bear the weight of it. Feel the pressure in the west? it is the weight of human dignity and sins, if you can not bear it, you are not worthy of your country.

The laziness in mind is billion times more dangerous and vicious than the laziness in physical labors.

The industriousness of mind is infinitely more virtuous than the industriousness in physical labors.

The diligence of the mind is the true human labor that makes humankind truly distinguishing in all possible aspects.

Materialistic Dialecticism is an oxymoron.

Dialecticism means to be purely metaphysical, ontological methods.

Well, do not be carried away by my recent rants about socialism, I was a bit carried away myself, I am sorry. But lets calm down, if we are not used to calming down before rational consequences we will look like uncultivated proletariats.

My system of belief and faith, and TRP will not be just flowers and butterflies, there will be pain too, also dispair, also stupidity also more mutual deceptions too, we are human, full of vices and ignorance. Be pessimistic, but steadfast for future. My theory is not the theory of sure salvation but the liberation of will, from a comfortable trance of ignorance, sorry goddess Folly, I appreciate your power, but no everyone of us can be blessed by you all the time.

Will>Reason>Emotion>Morality>Science


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*The Dialectical Theontology: A mentalist self-awakening*
*万象思辨方法论*

I am writing this simply out of my current self-reflection on my theontological posts so far, not drawing on any internet informations or books. This is one of the most important posts I ever have written so far. If you find any semblance in any preceding historical materials to my elaboration in this post, then, I have never read them.

Why I decide to write without references at all, because this is purely a product of my own reflection, I want to elaborate it purely upon my own experiences and reflections. To get the purest ideas of myself, also because this will be a greatly enlightening post for human history.

As far as I remember, dialecticism was employed in Plato`s dialogues, but I can not know the specific paragraphs, since I do not have systematically read them. But I definitely am planning to read them completely along with some other important historical works. I have been proposing very sharp ideas because to resolve our current ignorance is of the most importance to my understanding. All these ideas, not out of my romantic fantasies, you know.

Ok, let started, I need a definition in concern from thefreedictionary site:

" 3. philosophy the philosophical concept that the world consists of opposite but not necessarily opposing ideas or concepts which, when put together, either negate each other or synthesize into a whole (e.g. man + woman = a couple; right wing + left wing = government)"

I can not find how Plato used it, if I can I will add it later. From the definition above, I feel dialecticism is a process of juxtaposition of ideas and defining their mutual relationships. First of all, the ideas of husband and wife are not about the persons only, primarily they are ideas related to marriage, marriage is the idea that produce the ideas of husband and wife. So, it is Ok to take everything concerned in dialectical process as pure ideas.

I know some philosophers consider independent objects exist on its own without any in inherent reference to any other objects as the order of existence of all thing. As far as I can be sure, David Hume, Spinoza, Blaise Pascal all belong to this principle. But dialectical methods have to establish relationships between the ideas about the objects, even though by nature, each object is independently existent( we do not need to refer to theontological existence at this moment).

Therefore, there exist a need of relationship and referential conception in the process of human reasoning, so we can say that the dialeticial process is fairly subjective in the functioning of our mind. If there are underlying connections, which should be true according to our scientifical understanding, then we had been able to question the inner relationship before the development of empiricism in its height, there must have been a purely subjective motivation in the dialectics in the beginning.* This beginning is the pure metaphysical inquiries examplarized by Hermeticism, which clearly sets out a mentalist principle of the universe. *

If we consider the history of Hermeticism as being true, so far we can be sure that it is true indeed and so that we at least should history its own countability in forming a valid legacy of human knowledge. However the problem of history is still up to our current discussion of dialecticism, which could be foundamental to all our legacies of human civilization in all forms.

Dialecticism in its pure form is so profound a problem that I might not be able to sum it up in a single post, probably would make another series of the Critiques of Rationalism to fulfill. But I will try my best.

So we might have a process of regression as we witness in this discussion. History is an important factor to human reasoning, but however, daliecticism is still more foundamental to history, but now I have to mention history in order to support and motivate the discussion of dialecticism. So from history to dialecticism, is a regression. There would be more cases like this, evidences being supported by the question, but we still will have to go through the process.

What is history? before we consider its role in forming the basis of our reasoning, we can ask this? what is history? Supercially we can refer to every online dictionary and the answer would be like a time sequence and and accumulation of events in a time scale like that. But this is the very materialistic explanation, I am investigating the metaphysical side of history. History is time, how the ancient civilization kept their time is where we can know their idea of history: guess people who do not concern themself at all with empiricism, but with religious prophecies like mayan and incas, their concept of history is destiny, fatalism of all things, it is their stout belief in destiny that sustained their religiosity not faith, if you would call their religiosity as a manifestation of faith, so be it. Just like Rapturists of christianity.

The concept of history within ancient pre-christian civilizations were quite like mayan and incas,they consider ordinary life of no conequence at all, only recorded rituals, wars, important festivals, and years or periods of years which were related to prophecies. There is a pervading sense of eventuality, as you can see, from creation to the end of days, from the first humanity to our current creation, all ended in destruction and they did record them and prophecized our own end too. This is the sense of history: the destiny. Everhting is set by God and everything is a part of the greater destiny, also it was also where they put their most faith.

Obviously, our current definition of history is not by nature a sole and true definition. Why? because of our own immersion into the empirical life, we can only see things as independently existing objects and chains of probabilities. This is our sense of history. So let me first propose my new definition of the pure dialecticism: The natural and given historiological discrepancy between people of different belief systems, as manifested in the difference in understanding their own lives and purpose(destiny) of life.

The dialectics when applied to people`s subjective mind, it becomes the main attributes of their mental persona. One simply example: we must tailor our cloths to our own personal builds, even different facial characters suit different dressing styles. So is our dialectical personality, *however, this dialectical personality will only be truly significant in the religious construction where all things ca be seen or are tended to be seen in a connected way, inherently connected way. *. In individual sense, this dialecticism would be more significant to the believers than to non-believers, bluntly speaking, atheists have no this type of dialectical personality.

Therefore, this dialectical identity can only be developed from a sharing of a historical identity and an awareness of this shared identity, and this identity can only be shaped by a religious perspective of history which requires a sense of inherent connection and destiny of all things.

How can it be significant to our future?

If you keep on the atheistic conviction you will not other explanations than sheer authoritative scientifical narratives which would take more than half of your lifetime for you to understand and how much these sciences will worth you time and life? It is clear, whether the objective existences are independently existing or not, we need to see a connected picture to make sense to us, this sense of connection gives us our foundation of identity and reasoning. Note that even I call personal commitment as the essence of humanism, but this commitment and humanism can not be separated from a religious foundation. All the individual personality, commitment belong to *the grand order of the universal creation*, this is why souvereignty of people and personal commitment complete a TRP, why humanism can be manifested in individual efforts, why humanism works even though it has a religious root.

The dialectical state of existence of everything is the foundation for their salvation

Since the dialectical persona of people define their position in the whole construct of the creational order, thus, this persona express the religious status of its being thus becomes the key to salvation. It is like a state of soul, a description of the spiritual well-being. However I said that atheists do not have this persona, but in the eyes of believers, they also represent a state of humanity in local manifestations, so, they do have this persona however insignificant it might be.

This is just a rudimentary explanation of the true dialecticism. To understand this dialectical method we can understand how the reformation of a religion could affect and change the course of history of the people, through inducing new principles of belief into their mind.

This dialectics is about the grand order of the creation and the consequential manifestations of individual lives and destiny, about the relationship between a common awareness and individual knowledges of this awarenes, about sharing of an awareness and the individual state of this awareness, about the common destiny and individual destiny. This is beyond any apparent scientifical relationships but neverthlessly real.

This topic has to be further discussed, probably will make it another series of posts. Titling as:

*The Dialectical Theontology*

If you do not get the word "theontology", you can simply substitute with theology.
Theontology is my new construction of theology, based on phenomenological interpretations and a proposed break of the traditional doctrines of human reason.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Identities of dialectical theontology:

The elements of self-awareness to be simple. dialectical theontology deals with the methods of identifying ones own state of awarenesses of God, faith, virtue, sins, commitments, humanist education and insights. Using orders of concepts and principles of the humanity under the creational construction, therefore we have :1-social class, 2-nationality, 3-political believes, 4-mental avidness, 5-religious conventions, 6-morality, 7-sensitivity, 8-affiliations...

Surprisingly almost all mundane criteria, why? because we need to see them in the connected order, as dialectical method dictates. Connecting all these seemingly mundane criteria, we will have a complex profile of a personality, when added a religious aspect, the significance will radically and exponentially increase to the so called *persona of the dialectical theontology. * Yes, almost all mundane criteria can be added but the key is the religious factor, by being a believer, this factor is self-given and thus become significant, a nonbeliever, will only be significant in this persona when given a religious factor.

Try to use this theory to interprete Hinduism, Buddhism, Protestantism. Seems like it is why historians used to do? No, we have a clear goal in reading these religions: how reformations adapted to the people who need them, and why these reformations proved right during the history, thus we will see the connectiosn between the trivialiest mundane criteria and the grandest orders of truth and creation.*

One more simpler explanation: I reject socialism right? so it is the collectivism most people can easily understand, however, am I promoting separations of people and society? of course no, well, this dialecticism explains another way of connectedness of all things, of course, of all people. * It simply tries to answer one important question: under the system of faith and religion, how an individual can be related to society, to God, to truth, to religion, to everything, and his destiny within the destinies of all things and the destiny of the world.

Dialectical persona is the persona given by this relationship to everything under such a system. It is like a larger and transcendental alter-ego, so large that can not be contain within a person of no great virtues.

Of course, sounds alike the Imago concept, but the subtle difference between the dialectical persona and the imago is that, the imago is not changed by human activities even faith, it is inherently related to the generalized concept of existence, the existence above human existence, the existence of the world, of everything, of God.

Imago concept was also proposed under the dialectical framework, no wonder both sound similar. But it can be said that the dialectical persona is the strictly human version of the imago, imago is the dialectical persona of things that are both within and beyond human knowledge and destiny. Imago is the ultimate form of dialectical personas, but not altogather gnostic to humanity, it retains a status of the aeternal mystery within the whole construction of human consciousness. Therefore it is why I never tried to elaborate on this Imago concept again, because it is beyond human understanding, I just invoke it and leave it.

A comment on the existing " Dialectical Theology."


> The profound crisis in European civilization brought about by World War I and its consequences gave impetus to the rise of dialectical theology. The principles of this movement were formulated in 1921-22 in the works of a number of German theologians, including K. Barth, E. Brunner, R. Bultmann, and F. Gogarten. The journal Zwischen den Zeiten, advocating the views of the movement, was established in 1923. The manifesto of dialectical theology was Barth's book Der Romerbrief (2nd ed., 1922). *The founders of dialectical theology established as their basic principle the "dialectical path" to affirmation by means of negation and contradiction*. The point of departure of dialectical theology is the futility of all attempts to achieve faith through intellectual speculation or formal worship, that is, through "religion," which dialectical theology sharply contrasts with "faith." Religion is the aggregate of hitherto established ways of relating to god, whereas faith is the unforseen meeting with god in history.


This passange is cropped from internet encyclopedia, as you can see, their definition of dialecticism is misled by morxism: by negation and contradition, tell me when did I ever use the word negation in my more than 200 posts here? Negation is a joke, I gave the laws of Arian Reason as the will to affirm. I see the affirmative will as the motivation of reason not negation, because to me negation is not necessarily to mean to affirm anything but purely for the sake of negation.

Contradition is even more of a joke, a bad joke, to promote a principle of contradition within theology is simply blasphemous, as if man should attribute their own troubles in mind and body to God. Where is faith? if there is faith to be counted upon, there will be room for contraditions in theology, by contradition and negation to find faith is probably one of the largest joke europeans haved ever made.

Negation and contradition is the code of morxist materialism, by which the vile and vicious atheists contaminate and distort the true meaning of dialecticism. No wonder this Dialectical Theology sect colluded with one of the most infamous atheist Feuerbach.



> Regarding religion as an illusion through which man projects his own image in the guise of god's image, dialectical theology is prepared to ally itself with the atheistic anthropological views of L. Feuerbach on this point


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

I can not believe Erasmus and so many 19th century atheists belonged to Europe of the same universe, Erasmus is so profound and honest, while most 19th century atheists are as vicious as the evilest southeast asian voodoo shamanist which spends his whole life in learning to curse and manipulate the lucks of people; and so proud, vile, deceptive, insidious as if they just sprang out of some forgotton old Parisian gutters where they hided for millania to greet the world and people from the rest of the world; as if they calculated to act the demon and devil to deceive the world as to what the true Europe is about.

Erasmus, one of the greatest thinkers I have ever known of humanity.

All the greatest european ideological treasures were produced in a time when most of the world could not read their languages, but when the world was awakened and started to learn their languages, they suddenly turned out many atheists, liars, socialists, thieves, murderers, bankers and capitalists of the worst order...

Think about it.

Yes, the west is no better than the east, so why still keep using western izquierdas to justify corruptions of the world?

If the west preached their religion along with Erasmus works, the world would have been so different than it is today. They think we can not identify the true greatness that we need to learn the most, but, they are only pretending that we do not know, and they still keep lying to Jesus Christ as they lie to the world. 

I would mandate to read Erasmus for enlightenment of humanity, for preparation to be properly christianized. 

I admit I had not read Erasmus untill recently, when I did, I found around 80% of my ideas are already used by him. But Pico, Ficino, Politian which were supposedly his influencers, I have not read any of them yet.

Leak: my current reference book on Humanism is : 

Sem Dresden "Humanism in the Renaissance" (World University Library)

1-Italian Humanism
2-Erasmus
3-Humanism and French literature
4-Montaigne and the adventure
5-Renaissance and humanism
Chronology
Bibliography
Index 
253 pages.

Since many of my ideas were already known by many brilliant predecessors, I do not know how to attribute the influences, but I just never intentionally use any source to draw on the exact ideas and rename them. And the ideas are so many and intertwined, it is hard even to make a summery now, let alone finding corresponding precedence, but as you go to read some books, you might find certain semblances here and there, if there is any definitive source of my ideas, I will definitely tell. So far, this series of posts is extempore.

Let me tell you why I refrain from reading modern philosophy, because I am scared the shuyt out by the rampant atheistic and materialistic and anarchist trends in the west, I never read them, as I said before, they give me creeps by their looks and the titles of their books. So I just never read them and almost trust no modern philosopher anymore if not to be enlightened by some chances about a few writers I might find sympathetic, but so far, no, except for the novelists. Before knowing Erasmus, only Plato can be said to be my safe philosopher.

I have a natural repulsion toward atheism since childhood, maybe because the mandatory morxist classes bored me so bad they left trauma in me.

Morxist classes are like the self-defense of a convicted serial killer, trying to be interesting but terribly vapid and terrifying at the same time.

All these atheistic and materialistic trends in the west give me a feeling of a real image of evil conspiracy coming onto the surface. I would be sooner to believe that humanity was created by a cockroach accidentally coming to a mystical spiritual awakening, than to believe in evolutionism and socialistic ideologies.

France fashion industry must have some connections to their traditional izquierda tendency, both are founded upon a design methodology, one is for the sensuality and statement of wealth and lifestyle, the other for the impersonification of poverty and pitifulness, for creating mass sensation among poor people.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Order of Everything, which is natural to all ideas and existences.*
*万千皆有序，有序皆存在。*

There is always an order within everything, earlier thinkers like Plato and Spinoza called it as the essence, but in order to complete the dialectical theontology theory, there is a necessity of creating an order of everything to establish the connection to each other. So this order within everything is distinctive to each different individual object and life, also to each different ideas. Ideas are to be treated as an order of existence as well, this is what truly make my dialecticism different from the other kinds of methods.

Also this order is not necessarily objectively existent, it could be given by us, humans, also be given by God, this order is neither inherent, nor is strictly given, like a kind of pervading gravitational force, it just exists through every existence, and transcends all boundaries. Though orders are existent, but neither strictly objective nor subjective, it exists in both ways, because, it is not static. It can be liken to the consciousness, which is always changing, but only subjectively perceivable, however, these orders, are mostly subjective but can also be objectively perceived. Therefore, these orders are reflective by nature, being mostly intrinsic, introspective, but also can be in tune with rest of the world, like a mirror, no, more exactly like a diamond, having a complex inner structure of ordered alignment, it reflects the lights at the same time also gives off light by letting the light go through.

What is the most foundamental idea of my dialectical system is, the order of existence itself, by being a pure idea also by its reference to the existence of all things.

All ideas are a manifestation of the movement of these orders, the order of the object interacts with the order of our mind, the resultant order is our idea of that object. Therefore, all human ideas are primarily a form of expression of the orders of things and ourself. Therefore also by the order of existence, ideas are real existing orders. By order we can also refer to the existences which are not physical, like soul, spirit, angels, ideas, imagination, idealism, are all belong to the existences in form of *order/秩序. *

The orders of ones life, existence are the manifestation of a person a dialectical persona. By this dialectical methods, a persona can be investigated in separate orders related to his existence. Like in the physical science which divide the object into atoms, we can divide the orders into consisting orders, and then endlessly can be divided to elaborate into the depth of our own consciousness and dialectical personae. By theory, one order can be further divided into consisting orders, the division could be infinite, as our knowledge grows, also shows that there is no end to our own self-understanding and self-awareness.

This theory provides a way for self-understanding in a highly rational way, can be done by oneself as well as in collective way,

Thus breaking down the mythological terminologies of the supernatural ideas into dialectical identities which can be rationally process, viable in pure thinking way.

In contrast to the current mainstream dialecticism through Contradition and Negation. I propose a new dialecticism through *Clarity and Self-evidentness. 贯彻通透与自我鉴明*

Although by pure reasoning, there is no empirical evidences, but the sense of clarity, consistency gives the weight of ones own ideas to become self-evident conceptions. This is my dialecticism, clarity itself, gives the sense and weight to reason: reason to reason, sense to sense dialecticism, in the process, all concepts acquire a quality of self-clarification. Therefore, it is a mentalist process going throught a reflective way of pure thinking, everything starts from the point of self-clarification to yourself to the all the world.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Self-colonization and the impurity of current christianity

One might be wondering that, since I term western colonialism as the self-colonization in humanism, how can it be compared to my theory of pure thinking and self-awakening. 

Current colonialism is based on a complex amalgam system of catholicism, protestantism, puritanism, however, the latter two systems worked well for England and Germany, still, catholicism was the predominant religion that politically motivated colonialism. And, further more, the west is tsill reliant on the false centralization of religions by Vatican, it is also the source of socialism in our world, socialism is like the cancerous cells, they grow into tumors by taking power(usurp) or stay latent like in the west, functioning as a disinformative agent against the revelation of true christianity. This disinformative agenda is also the force behind the unrests in all arabian and african countries, you might be amazed, even Africa could become highly civilized if taken measures against the false agencies. Let alone the whole world, the disinformative efforts by Vatican has probably dragged the world by the lag into a state of permanent semi-darkness or darkness for thousands of years or effectively been keeping us down in the mud away from proper growth into a christian world. 

You most western people are also being the target of disinformation as well, however, you still have some proper countries and kingdoms for self-developments, this priviledge will ensure a bright future however chaotic the societies might be as being plagued with crimes, unrests, political divisions, economic problems, racial issues. The west is in a state of self-sustenance but prevented from a free development upon the principles of the true christianity.

Therefore, socialism also serves as a buffer to the western drive for truth, an instrument of mutual deception, which has left far more pain in the east than anywhere else. 

With the true revelation, not only the world will Surge Propera/surge in prosperity, the west will also attain an unprecedented state of civilization.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Theontological Bibliography:

I have not read too many books, mostly novels, but have surely met some books of destiny which are the source of inspiration and happiness for me. But by the laws of theontology, I can say, very few books can be satisfying as to illustrate the subtlety or the panoramic sense of theontology, however, still some more books which would not go against theontology would be enough of deserving into the TH bibliography. But so far, I have identified a book of theontological calibre. I am reading it now so before finishing it I will not say too much for now. I think in the future I will probably make a list of recommended books into a Theontological Bibliography, to guide people into my own proposed direction of philosophy and thinking, however, I might not have read all of them, but am reading them for sure, so that I can not talk too much now. When I know the general character of a thinker, I will know whether his works will work for me. For example, like Nietzche, however I like a few of his ideas, but since he says God is dead, his books will never enter this list. I judge the books by the dialectical personae of the authors, this is the list I am going to make.

The fake civilizations are worse than sheer savages.

Even plagued by myriad social problems, by izquierdas, by moral corruptions, by immgrants, by national hostilities, by Russia,,,since the west has known the true christianity, Europe and USA will forever stand strong and keep advancing. The rest of the world is kept in a deliberate ignorance of this fact, of the immense and profound power of the christian truth, even gotten sucked into the shade upon the vilest quagmire of self-deception believing that the west is destined for a downfall and making space for their own rises to the world stage limelight. Even politically it happens to be the case, the west is still be able to persue their own pre-destined goal of enlightenment.

One important reason for the western bright future is that the truth of christianity is almost omnipotent against all human evils, this is the solid proof of the truth of religion already, another minor reason is that the rest of the world is ignorant of the nature of human evil, senseless of their own acts of evil and state of ignorance. Both evil and ignorance induce a kind of vile numbness which would manifests itself like a kind of innocent happiness. In contrast to the *happy folly *of the true christians, the unhappiness of vile ignorance and evil lies in the futility of struggles and the waste of humanity in forms of corruption and moral decandece. As a chinese I can see it clearer than anyone else in the world: in the long history of China, since 3000 years ago, innumerous dynasties founded and ended in uprises, but still nothing happened within the enlightenment of their own historical faults. Even the Mongols power further compounded the historical quagmire of false prosperity and power. Now we can these false leaders of eastern autocracies, always criticize the west for colonialism, for imperialism, for aggression, racism, all kinds of indictments which are almost common flu compared to our own problems of profound unrest within peoples mind, where there are the fomenting evils free from all the bridles.

The truth is our leaders themself are powerless against their own evils and really believe or try to believe their ways are true as their mandatory faith and that the western christianity is false. The more trouble we will have the more these "leaders" become more convinced of themselves, like an endless fall to sure perdition, we would blind our own senses into self-deception, deriving faith and delirious consolation from all the source of our own inner evils; start soliciting to the evils, submitting to the evils, making excuses and self-pities. Self-pity is the telltale sign of this evil destiny, which is evident in all faithless people.

The world will be lead into such a historical vortex of self-destruction if to be led by soviet China. And the west, probably would sit aside and watch it happen while they secret keep the truth to their own people, which will guard them through all the darkness into a promised future by faith.

We will be without protection to the pervading and deceptive evils, if we can not find our own dialectical revelation of the true faith.

The world has given up on people with false hopes, the truth of our present world is that nobody really is who he pretend to be. Never take things literally? nothing is more fatal than to take people too literally, there is nothing more deceptive to people than people themself, ourself to ourself. If you do not solicit to truth, falsehood will stealth upon you, there is no escape from lies and grasp of evil, otherwise we are gods ourself.

Mandatory faith is the surest sign of a false faith.

Forcing yourself to believe, or you have to believe, you must believe, to believe for the sake of people...these are all pure lies by pure falsehood.

Futile struggles will only lead to slavery, and nothing else. There is no grandeur whatsoever of these petty struggles, like the sight of overpopulated insects, it could be formidable to the sight at first, but it will wane and lapse into oblivion from time to time, leaving no impact in the world, buried under a shallow layer of the slightest vissicitude of nature.

Nothing is more miserable than self-pity, because almost all forms of evils are organized to lead to this destination.

The false innocence and innocence, the false faith and faith are always feel alike, taste and look alike, because all these things are directed to the self by the self. We can not see each other beyond our own falsehood or truth, however, through falsehood, one thinks he sees the world and truth; through truth, one sees his powerlessness, immense ignorance, endless miseries.

There must be a demon looking right at your face through a thin veil of self-pity, look across this veil, you will be stare back at the demon.

Truth is not what feels like truth, but what destroys your ignorace through destroying everything.

We do not feel the falsehood with senses, but with our evils and delusions which have poisoned all our senses and flesh not just the mind.

Truth has no similitudes, but falsehood has countless similitudes, including our own images.

Finding the truth through similtudes is one of the surest signs of self-deception.

Miserable people are miserable because they have to settle for similitudes.

The true christianity

Since I brandish it all over, without giving explanations. This is my way, I hate to give everything clear definitions, but I will give something clear senses in regard to where the confusion should be pointed out. However, in terms of concepts like truth, christianity, commitment, righteousness, faith which should be altogather rightful and clear to all people, I will avoid any attempt to give any strict definition, because I believe the truest definition of all things is within the minds of people, however they might not be in agreement most of the time, the differences should be taken into account as well, since it is what makes us humanity. I do not fully believe my own narrative can be truer than anyone else, however I am firmly believing in my own elaborations. Whether my theories work for people or not, it is not due to my ingenuity and truthfulness, but to Gods grace, for people who can attain truth are because of their own truthfulness not mine.

It is not saying that only truthful people will believe in my theories, but all kinds of people might believe in my theories, including false people, the diverse way of reception is not my work, but Gods, I am not the one who decide which is right for people, but people will decide their their own, whether they can be helped by my theories is also due to their own destiny, not to my efforts. Just like I sell a hardcover book to people, some will read them throught out, some will use it to hurt people, therefore, since I am not sure whether my theories will work for people or not, the consequence in either good or evil shades has almost no inherent relevance to me, however, the evil shade will haunt everyone including me. I am taking the blame if anything evil proved of my influence which I am sure of, if the good shade comes out of your reception, then it is your own grace and Gods.

Nobody can claim good to be theirs, but yourself and God, unless you show gratitude from your side. Evil is always to be blamed on everyone because the essence of evil is always the same within all people.

True christianity is like the good hidden everywhere, no one alone can show it all, but people will show it to you and to everyone.

This is my basic point of view on good, it is something that just happen to mankind, not something always stay there forever within mankind. Just like my HD/Holistic Distinguishment concept, it is an occurence, an event, a creation, not something we can grasp as our own, ultimately, unknowable to man.

I complain a lot but show no solutions?

Yes, my theory of human knowledge is to know our own evils, ultimately we are not capable of understanding what is good. This is one reason why I do not give a clear plan for action. As I am very conscious of the futile struggle which is one of the most evil things.* So far, I attribute our current problems to our ignorance of our own evils: we gravely underestimate our vices and evils while overestimate our capability of good.* This is one of my central believes so far, just I never pinpointed it out as among my central ideas.

From God, we have been trying to extract tooo much things, since we believe we are special. Why not each just asks for one thing only? happiness, or redemption, or simply a relief of pains...? all these will still be based on repentence and honest works.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Scepticism and faith
(Inspired by a passage of Blaise Pascal`s Pensees, I will attach that passage later, am finding it now.)

There is a moral obligaion of scepticism, we should keep a reasonable amount of scepticism to things we are judging on its truthfulness. However, we can not be so sure about everything at the end, scepticism should it remain as the same for most things all the time? We all want to believe that truth is universal, but how far can we be concerned with universality? Like I above mentioned that to use dialectical methods to find true religion for ourself, it might sound like a bad joke for some devout people. But like Buddha`s comment on physical existence, being all vanity, just like the western motto vanitas vanitatum. There is a common attitude toward the physical world among the buddhist and christian teachings, the root of this attitude is the self-reflection, inward searching for truth, thus everything outside would seem irrelevant. There is a center to this way of thinking, that is the truth within ourselves, this term is ambiguous however we attach strongest faith to it.

Conversely, we attach faith to our inner truth without much empirical evidence, but to the material existences, we attach scepticism. It is the way we have been thinking since ancient times. Scepticism is not about curiosity, since it is not out of curiosity that we search for the inner truth, but something that has been driving us asking for something beyond definitive answers, something aeternal and universal. Sceptisicm therefore is not something to be appeased with science or definitive answers, it is something more unearthly to guide us to question our own limitations, our own weakness in contrast to our endless search for that formless, yet all redeeming truth.

Aliens speaking truth?

Why do we need aliens to speak truth for us, to tell us about faith and God? Isnt that a humiliation to our mind, our honesty, our faith? If one wants to teach about these truths, why can not be satisfied with common media like books, internet blogs upon the honor of the very tangible personality? Using a status as an alien or something so imposing has the suspicion of making deliberate sensationalism which is always more harmful than anything?

Me, a simple chinese common person, speaking about the ultimate truth, asking for nothing but a space of speech and sharing, upon the honor of a very solid personality and real conditions. Being christian is about centered around the inner truth, motivated by God, beyond that--Vanitas Vanitatum.

We must not ask for truth from God, but from ourselves.

Faith is a character of life we must retrieve during our path to death.

What is the true immortality and aeternal youth? look at the butterflies, they grow more beautiful as they approach their end of life.

What is the most apparent evidence of human falsity? our ugly wrinkles carved by the ages and a heart so weary of life.

I am just asking for a small space to speak, not for publicity and sensation, because vain publicity is an insult to a mind which is opened and guardless.

"Faith is a sounder guide of reason, reason can only go so far, but faith has no limit."

--Blaise Pascal

From this saying, I can not agree more, but faith is so far greater than reason, or human reason, that I have to put *Will *between them. Will, what you will from God?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Superstition in grand disguise-the most dangerous evil on the planet

There are several cults based on christianity in the world, I spite them. People are eager to be given hope and reliance, it is why we are miserable, innocent and miserable. Evil are those who try to exploit peoples weakness. I know however an absurd narrative of religion, there will always be followers, it does not need much wisdom in mass deception, all is about sensationalism and manipulation. So we should know how virtuous are those who bleed their life in writing their own reflections like Montaigne and Blaise Pascal, they were steadfast in their faith but tried to help people with their own efforts in the most honest and truthful ways of self-exposition. 

They felt peoples pain, Montaigne had a chronical memory lost, Pascal died young, their lives had never been easy, but they still bleed the life for people. They know that we are helpless, miserable, and always desiring innocently and desperately...

Thank You to all those life-bleeders of truth.

What is superstition in christian disguise?

Superstition is the primeval evil, a belief in disbelief, a traitorship in godlessness, the evolution of an evil into another evil, where there are hypocrisy of worship, lying to the self, obfuscation of truth, insidious vice and malice. Those who do not see superstition, are vulnerable to it. 

By theontology, superstition is the tyranny of our natural delusions, the ultimate form of atheism, the faithless and godless pretension. Therefore, superstition can take on any facade of religions, to claim to follow any god or gods, or even boast about ascension, deification, all kinds of miracles, just like any lie, it can pretend to be anything and cost them almost nothing. Just like my motto about evil in men, the essence of evil is all the same everywhere. So is superstition, whatever god it claim to worship, it is all the same by nature, faithlessness, pure lie, atheism. It can be proven by their frequent shift between faiths, their complex system of secrecy and corruption. 

Any truth hidden will become a slave to superstition, all must be known, to be free and put into life, then there is true faith.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

I have been thinking, are we the same case with the europeans if we are distracted by the wealth of the preceding civilizations? Just like so many singers and musicians we have today, at last, only a few enthusiasts will still be listening, and for these true enthusiasts, only a few musicians will be left in their memories...If we were to take our life to be free and the sole domain of our truth, then we might have to be left out in a process of destiny`s selection as well, just like how we go through the ocean of diverse choices and only be left with a few of them. 

However you are talented, it has no concern to God at all, we have no ideas about God`s reason, we only think we can know. But we still strive to be that musician of life that God would be delighted in. 

Upon the ocean of ideas, wisdom, we are not going to stay and ramble forever, life is a pair of wings that desire to fly with a light luggage of wind and feather, not with the burdens of tiresome experiences; and, not everyone of us will arrive at the destination safe, we just have to try and fly, that is all. Life will lead us to the destination unknown, just keep up the will and faith untill the end: everything there will be our answer, even the dust, sand, and the parasites that eat our body are God sent messengers of the end.

For life, everything has to come down to the simplest idea of "so be it..."

Life is meant to be simple and humble.

If faith has wings, it should fly out of the church into the sky, not the contrary.

I probably will only need God`s name in my Bible: Jesus Christ and I would know what he will reveal to me by heart. 

At last, everything will become a saint on my path to truth, I will linger nowhere, just rest and rise again and again untill the final destination.

My dialectical persona is but a small bird, however, it refuses to be incarcerated within the confine of pompous vanity and hypocrisy.

What else do I need to know about Jesus Christ than his name? for everything reveals his words.

To become a bird of God than to become a man to man.

The birds build humble nests upon the trees, but have strong wings and beautiful feathers. 

The rats stuff their nest with the richest trophies, which never elevate their existence above the darkness of the vile caverns.

The parasites of light always mistake themself for the decoration of God`s glory.

To know oneself, the old philosophers always say that, untill we can truly free ourself from weight of ourselves, we know nothing but the weariness of life. 

The true knowledge is to grow wings from our mind, not to build steel wings to the lifeless things.

I highly suspect our church serves as the cage of faith rather than the nest of it, but how can we free ourself from the cage?

I will never believe that a true faith in God will allow our world become our own burden to truth, then why are we silent?

Man is able to build his own prison with anything, first with stones and woods and steel, now with gold and power and knowledges.

How to break forth from reason:

Simplicity, folly, life, life will give us all the answers before God judges over all.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Recommended readings:

*1-Blaise Pascal`s Pensees*: quite a tour de force/striking piece of work of thoughts, I can not say I can agree with all the points there, but with more than 50% ideas there I could not find faults: that is more than enough for a recommendation. The point about this book is that, it suits all people of all professions and education backgrounds.

*2-Rabindranath Tagore`s Poems and short stories*: Penguin Classics series have selections. He is quite a modern humanist and a remarkable imaginator, good story teller and striking poetry writer too.

*3-Erasmus`s Praise of Folly*: Hmm, just read it. Penguin Classics version is rich in footnotes and informations about the author and the work.

*4-Rudyard Kipling`Jungle Book*: Very profound piece of novel, a revisit of humanity and nature`s common roots.

*5-Tales from the Thousand and One Nights*: Also known as the Arabian Nights. Stories to read before you die. Very essential stories for humanity.

*6-La Fontaine`s Fables*: Many are reworked from Aesop`s fables, but richer here.

*7-Oscar Wilde`s "De Profundis" and other "Short Fictions"*: Many are small fables invented by himself about love in all shades and timbers. His De Profundis can serve as everybody`s self-confession and convertion to faith.

*8-Montaigne`s Essays*: Very enlightening, to including his essays means to exclude a lot of later philosophers`works since Monsieur Montaigne had been a typical target for many later philosophical trends.

*9-Shakespeare`s Complete Sonnets and Poems: *Pure passion and beauty, ambiguous in sexuality so that it is free of all conventional constraints of love.

*10-William Faulkner`s "Essays, Speeches, Public Letters."*: One of the most compelling books for me of life. You would not need too much philosophical readings if you have just a few essential books of thoughts like this one.

This is an actual book:

Editorial ‏ : ‎ Modern Library; 2nd Revised edición (10 Febrero 2004)
Idioma ‏ : ‎ Inglés
Tapa blanda ‏ : ‎ 384 páginas
ISBN-10 ‏ : ‎ 9780812971378
ISBN-13 ‏ : ‎ 978-0812971378 
*
11-William Faulkner`s "Go Down Moses"*: A collection of several interconnected stories. Good portrayal of human spirit and life. 
*
12-Ernst Hemmingway`s Winner Take Nothing*: Why not The Old Man and Sea? 
you know it, blood and gore are not for Theontology, so, I would include this book instead from Hemmingway. A collection of miniaturist short stories, but however truthful.

So far these comprise my theontological library, I will not recommend books for fun here, but books for thoughts, serious thoughts which would not seriously displease me nor oppose my theontology strongly, mainly, at least being harmless to my dialectics, if not inspiring further ideas.

I used to have a unique sort of inspirational mining way with the novels, so far, the stories and novels have been the source of my philosophy than the philosophical works. I had a kind of trauma with philosophy books since I had been forced to learn morxism during my school days untill college. My ideological and philosophical reading had just begun these recent months with the start of this blog. I had never written serious blog like this before, in chinese blogs I can only post short aphorisms/mottoes, not these elaborative paragraphs.

However, I still consider novels and stories or fables, legends, myths, poetry, plays as being the major literary legacy that is more important than pure philosophical works.

I will keep the list under *20*, I never mean to creat a huge list, but a small collection of essential books to stuff in a minimalist chamber to keep peace with the simple aethestics of freedom and spaciousness. So that it can be feasible for everybody`s available time also convenience for all sort professions.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

pensees

All falsehoods have a kind of apparent grandeur to all people, in such way they appeal as the similitude of truth and most people will follow this similitude because all they want is but similitude however they still proclaim themself as the follower of truth.

Any sort of moral teachings which lacks humanist insights yet full of self-righteousness is certifiably propaganda of lies. 

Similitude of truth will always be more attractive to people than all the truths before true faith reveals the final words. Therefore, our biggest falsehood of life is the similtude.

The most obvious falsehood we can detect is the avidness and avarice for arguments, because liars must argue to hide their falsity, the more they argue, the more people will follow them: Those who assemble people throught arguments is obviously the false one, to detect how the argument is provoked, and how it is directed, you will find the true evil hidden among all the parties in an arguement.

Human evil make things argue with each other, in which way they feel themself God`s similitude: dog fights dog, bull fights bull, man fights man, elephants fights man, lion fights man, ape fights ape...endless nonsense and bad taste. There are also such confusion of ideas fight ideas in human deceptions.

Men who are ignorant of woman`s greatness and wisdom is a true savage. 

The female inside man today is not a human spirit, but either a goddess or a female ape. 

Truth through contradiction is the grand manifestation of human delusions, or the primary form of human evil, because such contradictions are nothing but the inner delusions of humankind in perpetual unrest: hidden fear, greed, hatred, ignorance which naturally require human mind to view things as they feel themselves in self-denial. The only truth found through contradiction is the pure evil within humankind and that does prove my point that humanity without Jesus Christ is nothing but pure evil.

Man`s mind is far emptier than a vvhore`s mind without faith, actually if women were to be taken as the channel of evil, then, these old "sages" must have mistaken human females with their female apes inside their mind.

One of the most important idea of the Bible is to let man know he does not need to read a lot of books to find truth, if not for pure fun.

Sometimes I read for pure fun, but I am aware that I do not need so many books and music Cds as those in my collection, I have my own portion of vanity which is evil.

Big fault within plain exposition of truth is much safer than small faults all over without much iutstanding faults, because to commit big evil is an exposition of awareness of petty evils. Mediocrity is like the asylum of small, petty faults cheering each other, taking an indelible conceit of self-pity, nothing is more miserable than these existences. 

Big fault=isolated piece of outstanding evil, easy to see and blame, for God`s sake this is a salvation; petty faults finding peace in self-pity=truly unhappiness.

Blaise Pascal:

"Men never do evil so completely and cheerfully as when they do it from religious conviction."

True, complete evil in men need to be manifested through a complete faith, so that, humanity can be saved from petty evils which is the evil that deceives our mind the most.

If my theories have not big faults, then I might not be blessed by the angel but the king of evil.

We believe in the faultiness of mankind and the perfection in Jesus Christ.

The faultiness of human nature is the evidence of God`s existence; the evil of man is the proof of God`s compassion.

A perfect personality is the manifest of true evil, because only in deception, mankind can play his own cast of perfection.

I humbly entreat you to read my posts and consider my ideas. For my lacks of imaginative power and the obvious manifest of human virtue--the apparent faultiness, I do apologize.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Theontological Hymns
*
The Wings of Light/光明之羽翼*

From the dawn of millanium,
the new season of innumerous constellations.
There descend upon us callings for life, which
hibernating in the night without our Lord:

"Come, my ailing body, weary heart, 
eyes that blink in the light and forgetful in the night.
Why are you languishing and laboring in vain? "

Escaping from the arbtrary time and destiny,
yarning for the shallow dust, sand, and pebbles for temporary shelters,
for the eyes of owl and beast for stars in the sky,
yet finding none but traps of poison and caverns of worms.

Like a walking dreamer, wandering on untill the end of ends, 
like a trapped bird, flying between the walls of nowhere, 
within this wide, bottomless, borderless prison,
inside this dark, delusional and toilsome tomb of death.

Asking, waiting, soliciting, crying for the fire upon myself, 
strong enough to incinerate the walking futility, 
bright enough to show me the end of the ends:
Where I can rest, I can hug the Earth in the timeless lullaby, I can pray to our Lord.

Come!! my fire, my dawn, my wings.
*
Invocation of The Sun of Truth/呼唤第三太阳*

Death of death, delusion of delusion, Vanitas vanitatum !!
Cry you out with your infantile force of calling like a newborn child,
no more death, no more delusion, no more vanity, but the aeternal light, 
be with me, with everyone, with everything that is coming to its revival.

"Farewell to death, to delusion, to vanity. 
Welcome my light, my life, my truth. 
To all the world with light, life and truth.
With me, everyone, everything. "

*Angelic Inversion镜像天使*

The arms of feather to hold the world, in tender winds, in the shape of wings,
The arms of light to guard the life, in rich waves, upon sundry tides. 
Flapping of wings, dancing of winds, around the Earth, moving the stars, the waves, the tides, the seasons, the wandering mind.

So we have day and night, life and death, seeding and harvesting, 
cause and effects, passion and reason, rebirth and desire, 
hands in hands, pair by pair, wave by wave, 
wing by wing, wind by wind.

Give it out, let the world embrace you and you the world: 
as butterfly drives the world with wings,
the world drives the wings with winds,
Hands in hands, wing by wing, pair by pair.

Lets soar and surge upon the waves and wings and winds of the world.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Understanding is an excuse for indifference, love starts from the very heart of chaos and ignorance.

Life is not made for understanding, even less for learning.

Wings are not given to hold tools and weapons.

If we all believe in truth, we do not need to understand each other, it is better to remain separated by oceans and mountains and connected only through equal shares of faith and God`s mercy.

Nothing is more deceptive than laborious truth and futile friendship.

One only need to make friend with himself in all his life, and, just to become more in term with himself, one needs to make friends with others.

We need to fly, this is the only thing we should do.

God teaches the birds to fly, this is why they can fly, this is the only science we need to know about the secret of this species.

All life forms mean to fly.

Wings are the most foundamental skeleton of life, deep within the marrow and the mind.

We should only make friends so long as the crowd does not jam our direction of flight, should not impede each other flapping of wings.

The sky is never plagued with too many birds, the land is always harassed with too many rats.

Love, I do not know love nor understand it, I just love it.

I do not understand JS Bach, or Shakespeare or Heinrich Schutz, I love them.

I love myself too.

Oh be my friend, my helpless self, I court to your friendship and love.

I do not need to vow anything to anyone, after the crying of my birth and my rebirth in faith.

Tears of women is a prayer, tears of men is a pledge.

Oceans, wings, feathers, stars, Sun and Moon and a cross in myself and my name is Similitude.

World, you breath of Jesus Christ.

A man`s possibility to good although is unknowable to the others, but there are certain parallels within the state of being which only oneself can try to measure:
how much one can contain his /her own existence in his own faith, good and evil.

Although good is unknowable, but it can be maintained by faith like ones own oath, the true extend to which you can really attain your oath is something only you can know, but only obscurely. The exact condition of your whole being only can be known by something higher than humankind. There is also the awareness of ones own sins and limitation, being of the major task of human conscience and science. Therefore, two parallels of human possibility to good are: keeping the will to good in faith; knowing ones own sins and limitation.

Beyond these two major forms of human knowledge, we essentially have no concern with the others, either we can leave them to God`s mercy or to their own fate, in such way we can not be blamed by any form of conscience or judgemental force. Because the biggest mystery beyond Jesus Christ, lies only within each ones own person. We can say, by each one of us, that there are only 3 counterparts of true existence in the world:* You, Jesus Christ, and The rest of the world.*

Trinity of Theontological Puritanism.

This is my new trinity.

Trinity of Theontological Puritanism: Oneself-Christ-The World

I have to borrow the puritanism for its high degree of freedom in expression of personal faith.

You are important, because you are God`s creature, your true existence can ONLY be known to me, another fellow person, through God`s mercy which is all encompassing. Therefore, our knowledge itself is a proof of God`s existence.

The world, belong to you in a way you account for God`s mercy, which is all encompassing, therefore through God`s mercy, the world is created for you as for the others which also account for God`s mercy. This is the theontological philosophy of belonging. Through God`s mercy, not only you are given human rights, but more importantly, this whole planet belong to you by even a higher law of God. In faith, you are a true king of the world, each one of you.

This legitimacy to the world by God`s mercy, is even higher than any monarch`s to his own kingdom by law. However, few people really understand this truth for their corruptive state of existence, selling oneself to the filthy demons in their waking death.

Even I can be a king of world by myself, the world will still be ruined again after my passing, unless people can keep up the true faith. I said before, one man`s wisdom does not count at all. Unlest we rule by true faith, each one rules through his/her own life, everyone rules justly and mercifully from his/her own position.

Man`s virginity and virtue

Many might think that man could have a the same sense of chastity in virginity,
but according to theontology, man has no chastity even he keeps the virginity. I never see the point of evil of either heterosexual or homosexual intercourses, to me both are as lesser evil as homocide. The natural evil delusions within man negate the chastity whatever can be accounted in his virginity. Therefore, in theontology, man has no inherent chastity in virginity in terms of both homosexuality and heterosexuality.

What counts for man is virtue, the virtues of mind and body in action and grace. The most diligent mind labors in love and hate is the greatest insolence of mind. 
In loves expression, sex is indispensable. Platonic love is just a form of elaborate, philosophical self-love, which I might achieve through good friendships and faith. But sexual love is the transcendental way of expression, to say more directly, supernatural. Sexual acts are sacred by nature, indispensable for universal enlightenment of the humankind, a food of mental processes. If anything, sexual acts are to be exalted.

Man has no chastity in virginity, it does not matter to whom you lost it, as long as you keep up a strong mind to seek for a better life.

However, I do not disregard the conventional celibacy in clerical life, it has its own justifications but not for the chastity, simply a form of symbolical servitude, where, many cases happen that homosexuality usurps the vacancy of heterosexual life. Therefore, by nature, man`s has no chastity in virginity.

Homosexuality when can be chaste in religious devotions, is obscene to heterosexual conventions. And I do believe in certain religious contexts, like Buddhism and Catholicism, homosexuality can be regarded as something of inevitable exposition of servitude to the monastic conventions.

Promiscuity is overloading ones own psyche

However, sexual acts are the way to enlightenment, but it does not mean promiscuity is good. Since humankind is limited in its own nature and conscience, 
promiscuity is a given up to the probability of empirical experiences not the mental fulfilment. Some philosophers consider our world as a sum of probabilitic representations, you can guess they are mostly atheists, and for sure, their theories sanction promiscuity and corruption in economy.

Greed is not desire. Tyranny is not rule of king. Promiscuity is not out of our true enlightenment. Whatever lies outside our nature, is the poison against the mind, a giving up to our own weakness and inner evil.

What is promiscuity?

Without the loves labor, buying, trading for sex. Man might trade for once or twice in his life, for either homosexual or heterosexual experiences, it is still forgivable. But there is a kind of malicious deceptional relationship, for money or for influence and self-satisfaction. This kind of malicious relationship is the root of promiscuity, yes, the sexual acts which are not found on love or even the tiniest bit of love, but malice. So, such kind of sex is to be avoid at all cost: the exhibition of disdain, malice in form of sexual dominance is vile. This is the kind of promiscuity I am talking about.

There are also a kind of men and women which out of their love for the opposite sex/same sex in aggregate, thus would engage in multiple partnerships, this kind of promiscuity is not unforgivable nor recommendable. Just, people will be people, this is what misery of humankind tells us about ourselves: You who do love, but a profane love.

The sacred love

You who stay loyal and keep your constancy, and ever grow in the intensity of emotional bonds between each other. I tell you, this is the sacred love. Humble in senses, but exalted in virtue. Family is made for this type of love, which people forget about its implication in the sacred way of life.

The sacred love is better than Platonic love.

I can never be overwhelmed by any idea just for the fame of the people who propose it. Even Plato, I hold critical view to everything including the most exalted thinkers. Platonic love is overrated, to say it bluntly, I say that because it is founded upon a prejudgement that man is superior in morals to women, therefore whatever man tries to be his better self must contain some quality of transcendental good. So is the Platonic love, which is loomed out of shape dued to thsi believe in man`s superiority in moral capacity. To say it bluntly, either due to my lack of linguistic skill in delicacy or educated nicety, Platonic Love is just the old man`s Narcissism, which can not see a beautiful self in the mirror, try to see it in a mental construction.

If a beauty overwhelm you in the looks, if you can labor in yourself and that person with love, you are OK to engage sexually and be freed into each others mutual consecrations of body and mind.

Sacred Love>Platonic Love: To labor in love, taste its fruits, drink its juice, be a bee drowned in its own honey.

There is no better medicine to the worldly misery than to be intoxicated in love, or to die by love, because God does not heed us in these miseries which bond us togather.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sacred Love>Profane love>Platonic Love

Sexual freedom to a certain degree is a great achievement in ideological respects, for it has freed humankind from the weakness of certain classical hypocrisy of the nationalistic mythologies within the best historical heritages. We must creat anew our own historical legacy, not only rely on the old but also audaciously start from absolute zero something of our own. Even by a love that lacks constancy, a knowledge that is imperfect, a human nature that is so defected.

Sacred love is love, love that plays capriciously like a child is also love, sacred and profane, this is who we are.

We are miserable people, this our destiny, it is also due to our misery, we can be both sacred and profane, we can be happier than the others, as well as closer to God in our misery.

Pensees

We are bounded by misery, and torn apart also by misery, for it is but God`s will and mercy.

Learning is insufficient to claim a heritage, but also by challenging our own learnings and our own time, we can truly become a vessel of the heritages.

The apparent inconsistency of some animals: the moth, you can not find them in the day, but, they will always gang up around man-made fire and lights in the night. Did they know human activities since remote history or it is just some strange behavior unaccounted for by human knowledge? This is not a gracious act, not to be consistent with one own natural way of life, such strangeness in life will deform the dignity of life into ugly masses of chaos and filthiness. I hope humankind would not develop more such strange behaviors by the individual or the collectives.

The evil delusion of freedom

I talked about the false sense of human liberalism or liberationism in this blog earlier. Now I want to further this topic into the realm of some non-morxist anti-imperialist movements in Latin Americas. One example is Emiliano Zapata, a farmer turned general of war against the anti-Hapsburg revolutionist dictatorship by Porfirio Díaz. What is the point then if we have to replace a monarchy with dictatorship? something must be wrong here. Emiliano Zapata was not anti-imperialist but anti-dictatorship, some journalists of the time like "Imparcial" called Zapata a gangster, a thugmaster. However, it could just be true however he had been kind in his intention and kept himself true to his service to people. But he got one thing wrong: to go to war by effectually turning Mexico into a complete battlefield. This is the worst thing could have happened to any attempt in the developments in culture and humanitarian affairs.

This is what I have been warning people about the violent revolutions, since it turns the *whole country and entire people of the country* into the tools of conflict and war. However the outcome will be, socialistic or democratic, people will forever become divided and set to be stuck in perpetual social unrests and fractionalism. Look at our current situations in Southeast Asia and Middle-South Americas. China again, plays the role of deception that socialism is the answer for all developping countries and anti-imperialism concerns. Soviet China is being fuelled and set up by the imperialists themselves to deceive the whole world as a false remedy of this permanent trauma of people induced by revolutions, as their models of peasant revolts in the rest of the world prove meaningless.

The current world is being poisoned by a false ideal of liberty, sold to all unexpecting people in misery and need, and then to prescribe catalysts of doom like socialism and peasant movements. Either kinds of catalysts will result in the same permanent social rift, creating a fatal weakness within to be exploited by the zionist imperialism. This is how the zionist Vatican drugs the entire world into manufactured unrests and ignorance not for mercy but their own self-pity.

That is our current situation before the advent of our true faith: the true christianity. One thing is also sure that Vatican so far only functions as the chaos maker not missionary of the true faith. One more thing can be proven by this fact, that the true faith can not be given by any others except yourself and Jesus Christ.

So far, we can see socialism or morxism as the false remedy for the apparent and perpetual social trauma left by violent revolutions. And peasant revolutions will always lead to a complete destruction of the history and the cultural identity which are the bond of people within a same society. All peasant/worker revolutions are doomed to fail and by nature, a true bandit way of mutual destruction on behalf of others proxy interests.

A society which is torn apart by unjust civil wars is vulnerable to the contagion of socialist disease. The peasant revolution is like a open wound, and the socialism is like the threatening infections that lead to scurvey or other fatal contagions.

Peasants and workers are God`s people, therefore, we must not resort to means of war against any sort of invasion, only through faith and virtue, we will find a way to survive within the immense darkness of zionism and imperialism.

If you say USA is to be blamed for Haiti`s problem and being too close to USA, then who are you going to blame for Myanmar, Cambodia, Afganistan, Pakistan, Koreas permanent turmoils? USA again?

Nothing serve people better than imperialists destroying each other, the last peace we would need is the peace between the evil empires.

Socialism=Advanced Professionalism in Lying.

There is only one true socialism, that is the permanent peace of the people.

Peace of the people is the life of a nation itself.

The problem of Haiti is not anarchism, but the truth that nobody really gives a dump when there is nothing to be gained from serving a group of people.

The most obvious proof of the falsity of Cuban socialism is right at its foot: Haiti.

The reality of Haiti shows the true color of our current world system.

Nothing is eviler than a mass of faces in mask of false innocence within the reality of pure evil.

The evilest westerners are those who praise soviet China, as if they think chinese people are born robots and it is up to them to infuse some life into us through cheap pity, sadly, 90% westerners belong to this category.

The biggest culprit for Haiti`s unrest is Cuba.

You are a true evil if you take people to be stupid.

This is my fight, not peoples, one against the the whole world of lies.

The war is on, face off.

The true war is hidden within the false peace not a physical war.

When the physical war begins, the real victor and loser are already predestined.

Trust no peace in man, rather in woman before you die.

Man`s blood is as deceptive as the tears of woman, because majority of the lies of the world is written in man`s blood.

When men stop bleeding for nothing, when women stop crying for nothing, our world will be in Jesus Christ rule.

Cry a little my fellow men, so that we would bleed far less.

Trust a man with tears, and a woman with blood.

No peace in life, no peace after death as well.

We should fight for the peace for our death not life, the only true peace of life is the endless struggle.

This is an age of petty evils and grand lies, where the thieves are extolled and feared, true greatness is ridiculed and despited.

Moral preaching is actually a grey area where deception and truth intermingle with each other, but there is certain inbalance between the balasts invested by the parties: liars constantly make a battlefield out of it, while the truth would become like pawns, handling between different hands, passing through the parties, untill it becomes almost disfugured out of shape and unrecognizable.

Lies are a poison administered through bodily ingestion, aiming to the mind of people, untill fear and ignorance become the apparent symptoms of its contagion.

Benevolent lies and vicious and evil cheap pity.

A benevolent lie is a lie that is needed by both parties in a democratic relationship and equality, then basically this is not a lie at all, but an idealistic rhetoric of a common life, like manners. However, you might mistake it with cheap pity which nobody really needs it ever, cheap pity is the highest degree of arrogance and insult to the receptive party. The worst thing about cheap pity is you can not fight it, nor argue with it, nor reject it, and then you will have to trust it untill you deny the whole humanity in yourself.

This is the problem of democracy, by their inner peace and equality, their excuses and falsities can be forgiven by their own common values, however, when coming outside of their system, all their excuses would become a poison to the rest of the world. This is why we have to regard the western heritage with the highest degree of wary even they might sound very valid and reasonable, because the process to distill the essence out of the impurities that are laced all over is an arduous industry so arduous that makes me doubt the efficieny of learning from them at all, and think about starting anew from absolute zero.

Therefore, there is no real manifestation of humanity in aggregate, except for within a religious construction, just like the imagery number in Complex Analysis, it just serves as a way of reasoning but really a physical and historical existence.

Furthermore, this is another false foundation of socialism, since there is no real manifestation of humanity in aggregate, the internationalism and socialism based on majority are all totally delusional and deceptive to the highest degree: The Advanced Science of Lying.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Science as the ultimate church of lies

Have you read Daniel J Boorstin`s Cleopatra`s Nose, this book describes a concept of The Republic of Technology. Why the west today has to rely on technological constructs to hold their values togather? just like I said above, the benevolent lies between parties of equality within democracy, remind yourself of the saying "some are more equal than the others", because of the relative equality, the lies are forgivable within a conditioned context. Science is the ultimate form of this forgivable lie, developed out of inner peace and equality, for maintaining common values while exploiting its duality in conflict elsewhere, thus we have western izquierdas: a channel of conflict exporter and multinational tycoon in manufacturing of lies. Nobody will tell the third worlders of these truth, but they would tell to themselves like Mr Daniel J Boorstin does, in a way that only concerns the westerners.

The faultiness of western democracy is the proof of the delusional nature of humanity in aggregate, and the necessity of theological learnings, so my theontology is created for this urgent and more real than real necessity.

Through this exposition of the duality of the equality and the so called benevolent lies(you can read a short story: Lispeth by Kipling from the book "Plain Tales from the Hills", this is how people of diifferent cultures perceive the benevolent lies), and falsity of western democracy, we can further affirm the deceptive nature of socialism, quite contrary to the logics promoted by the izquierdas.

Getting rid of the delusions of humanity, the west developed the greatest civilizations, but today through the staged lies of socialism, they hide their true nature and believes, try to drug the world with the delusions they have left behind for 5000 years, using all the philosophical and technological tools from their rich heritages to paint a false history that is contrary to their own true history and the true history of humanity. How evil the izquierdas can be?

This is no duality of light and darkness, but lies upon lies, more and more lies to cover up the lies.

False history is the beginning of the slavery, and atheism is the beginning of the false history in making. Beware of the false history in the making !!!

The western izqierdas are the chief representatives of lies, the biggest liars in the whole history of humanity. While the biggest evil of humanity would seem to be a real savior to humanity trapped in delusions and lies.

Therefore within the prison of grand lies, you would doubt if evil in the greatest manifestation could be the savior, so we have more liars posing as savior to people. But, these are what I called above as the petty evils. True, we need a true and great evil as our savior, in this construct of our mental universe, lies are the source of evil, but the king evil is our true savior !!

There is nothing to fear, since our own true enemy is ourself in delusions, the obstacles are foul petty evils and farty lies in poisonous smogs. When we arrived at our destined battlefield, even the King of evil will be our ally, Jesus Christ will be our aeternal commander.

Cheap pity from the western hypocrites.

" We killed millions of vietnamese..." all these rants of the hypocrites of the west is nauseating. This is the specious justice we would call, since, this type of rant is easy to gain attention, no, but sensational effects abroad and domestically, as either "brave" dissentment toward their own authority also could be used and bought into as the socialist apology by russian and chinese and other similar authroties. *Western hypocrisy has market*, this is why it is a hypocrisy of hypocrisies. Superfacially and speciously, it seems to be a conscientious dissent, but in reality, it sells to both authorities and also is demanded by the authorities which grant no freedom of expression to their OWN subjects. This is the cheap pity and self-satisfaction by the western hypocrisy of the izquierda. This is sick, sickening, disgusting, vile.

But who has the right to stop people from expressing their own views, I can not deny that there some true conscientious people in the west who realy feel sorry for their authorities war crimes, but sadly, they fail to see the greatest crimes of their own authorities and their own people themselves. Manufactured hypocrisy is aimed at certain targets, is done and completed by the entire people in collaboration with their authorities, where people is the main culprit. This is the most dangerous part of the manufactured hypocrisy. While you are free to express, however, to the so called victims of their crimes, their dissents and concerns reach nowhere, have no real meaning anywhere, anyhow. This is becoming awkward and stupid. Why dont you see the hypocrisy before you rant about anything at all? Put your conscience where is needed the most, not where seems to be convenient ans easy.

Socialism and the Izquierdas have nothing to do with human choice.

Never get confused by necessary evil or lies for development or peacekeeping in regard to socialism. Socialism is a purely manifactured value, it is totally artificial which has nothing to do with human condition in any period of civilizational history. It is neither a process of social development nor a part of natural expression of human will. Nobody will socialism, this is a truth that must be kept in mind, for human is like other life forms, having limitations and its absolute natural principles in their ways of living and survival. Socialism is not only unnatural to humanity, also to all the life forms and the whole universal mechanism.

However, since there is no* apparent *similitude in nature, it is easy to be mistook for being a manifestation of human superiority and intelligence. It is also this misrepresentation, which lays the moral and ethical foundations for socialism. If anything, it is almost an ideological beastiality, mingling human spirit with that of rats and roaches, transforming a human society into the parasitic mechanism which is as vile as the vilest mental manifestation of humankind. That is to say, rats and roaches are vile not because they are vile by nature, but by the relationships established between these species and human society, the repulsion against these species is in fact, a reflection of the condition of humankind ourselves. Socialism fulfills the vileness of human condition under manipulation, also to humiliate human beings into the conditions of rats and roaches and parasites within the broad international theatre of human relationships.

This explains why people from socialist countries are despited everywhere, because they are unaware of their own situations and wherever they go they look as if are in need of the pity from the rest of the world, as painted by the western apologists. Therefore, the western apologists are more dangerous than all their physical weapons of war: God only knows what they really intend.

It is of the most crucial importance to be steadfast and resolute against socialism and aim for its total eradication as a part of our idealistic foundation. While the realization could be of secondary importance, I mean theoretically and ideologically, we must develop the ways of reasoning which are ethically pragmatical and independent from the influence and the relevance to socialistic orders.

Having absolutely nothing to do with socialism is our idealistic state of humanity, this is a condition of my version of humanism. It is more important to stand strong against socialism by every individual than systematically rival with it in powers: We must take into our deep consciousness of the anti-socialist idealism, as a part of the individual faith and reasoning.

While the west needs to keep a relativistic equality with socialist states, by doing this, the west is marked by a unique hypocrisy of their idealism. We should also try to get rid of this hypocrisy in dealing with it, it is why we will still need to reform christianity and the churches.

The Importance of the natural philosophy: This is one important principle of theontology.

By natural manifestations of God, we can consolidate our true principles of human lifes. Just like I use some insects and animals to compared to human conditions. This is no just analogies, but one of the most important and central principles of theontology: looking for devine revelations from nature.

If I tell you that even Nature does not want socialism, what are you going to further debate about this?

Being freed from socialism is just the beginning.

Socialism is not only unnatural and artificial, it is also a form of negative development in human mental conditions into the state of parastitism. By eradicating socialism from our consciousness is just beginning fo a new form of development, not the climax. Just like being freed from a cage, life ahead is still full of uncertainties and accidents, do not say I did not warn you about this.

The intention of my theontology is not just to resist socialism, also provide the vision of our development beyond this point into the unforeseeable possibilities of human development.

Therefore I declare I have absolute zero tolerance toward socialism.
*
A Manifesto of Awakening Against the Malign Tumor of Humanity and Nature.
*
Just like a man looking forward to be healthy and free, I looking forward to fully and complete eradication of socialism from all forms of existence. I stand for the absolute and unreconcilable vernichtung of socialism. I am not looking for any substitute for socialism, but the vernichtung of it from all forms of existence untill there is no ideas about its alternatives can be existent in all forms of conception.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

*Dialectical Eradication/形辨灭绝.*

To annihilate something from all the forms of existence, for forms being the dialectical aspects of existence. So such concept of annihilation I term as the Dialectical Annihilation or Eradication. The process also includes a total oblivion of the historical existence, I mean the memory of it ever existed is also to be eradicated permanently.

*Holistic Annihilation/全息湮灭/全息焉灭*

Holistic Annihilation is sacred, only serviceable to noble people. Our final goal of awakening is no less than the holistic annihilation of our current form of existence. All our conceptual existences are to be annihilated as a justification of our history of existence upon this world. This is the idealism of existential perfection.

But how come HA is different from DA? HA is a more perfect form of annihilation, DA is more of a renovational process, to be left out of our HA. Like lesser existences, we just take care of it as far as we can, but our destination of HA is of foremost importance, however, DA will be assuredly accomplished as well, as both an intentional result and a side result of our HA.

There is no romanticism of ascension in theontology, no supradimensional vribrational un-grading and evolution. Just simply, perfection in existence through perfection in annihilation.

I do not believe in modern cosmology at all. I believe in a meaningless evils in human forms without believes.

We can see the vile species which come in contact with humankind are unable to face their own pitiful survival in natural environment, they can neither decide for their life nor their death.

Therefore, a self-determination of life also entails a self-determination of ones own end. And this end should be ethically unconditional, all kinds of death should be welcomed.

The true power of knowledge

Fear is to be controlled not eliminated, a wise saying says:"A providential fear is always a good wisdom to keep one safe."

However, a little but more of fear will result in unwelcomed results." This is how many inconsistency of our fate and our desire happens. But we do not need to pursue an exact outcome of our desires all the time. But to control fear will always reward you more than you could expect most of the time, however there will always be risks.

Knowledge is meant to control our fear, our skills in defence, technology in war are primarily for controlling the fear, by doing this, both yield more than desired outcomes for one or another party. Especially technology, technology almost eliminates fear, since the outcome of destruction is not really the desire of the actual fighter who control the machine but the collective behind. In modern technology of war, fighters fear is eliminated, therefore conscience is left to be traumatized, actual fighters do not desire the outcome that technology yields, they have to cling to nationalism and collectivism to feel the pride of war, which is most of the time, specious.

There is dangers in controlling the machine too how come fighters in machine is fearless? because, fighters fear is always primarily for his own safety, this is nothing more than an instinctive fear, but the price of technology is far beyond that instinct, and the aftermath of the machine in war is also beyond the instinctive fears perception related to his own condition. Ethically speaking, in terms of instinctive and providential fears, the fighter in machine is eliminated of the portions of fear that are ethically related to the aftermath and therefore his own portions of fear which he is justly keeping in control is ethically unjustified for the war. Therefore, modern fighters are eliminated of fear through technology, leaving conscience to be questioned forever.

Therefore, the true knowledge we need, as individuals, is the kind of knowledge that can control our fear in all possible challenges, I mean all. We as modern civilians should prepare ourself for all the possible challenges this age could pose to us. This is knowledge we need, to train our body is just the rudimentary one aspect, making friends is another, the most importantly for the man who strive for idealism is to keep a reasonably pessimistic mood as a man, never expect more than your deserving, and thus, creating an inner persona of perpetual conservativism and pessimism. This is no Don Quixote, in our times, no much room for reason outside our own mind, anything could come and vile and evil things stalk people.

Mutually corresponding proportions of instinctive fear in a war is keeping conscience alive.

Why did I say technological war eliminates the fear, because people who control the technology do not really feel the actual fear which should have been appropriated to his behalf in correspondance to the effect of his action. This kind of war will destroy peoples conscience.

But on the contrary, competition between equal portion of fears will strengthen the conscience, almost a healthy process. War is not always evil, when we face each other own fears and fairly compete, we strengthen each other, only when one side of the two fails, tragedy will happen. Cheats, corruptions are the sign of conscience`s failure, some would sell their conscience for physical victory, this happens most of the time. But in our justified faith, we must hold to our own portions of pride and fear untill the last second of the fight.

Like what I talk here, is about the knowledge of life, found on reason, full of free imagination yet sterile of excessive fantasy and romanticism. This is the way I practice the knowledge of life. To learn about the real concerns, to be able to stand fast in all possible challenges, encourage oneself and our people.

If we form an academy of Fellowship of Theontology: I will train superfighters.

To test my theory, one way is to develop the strongest fighters in the world in physical fights. I am short, below 170 and asian. No hope for me but I am sure I can train the best fighters in the world. The best fighters are the mascot of theontology, to testify our resilience in the spirit and serious wisdom in life.

About conspiracy theories: Illuminati, Freemasonry, Anglo Saxon Agenda, Cory Goode...

None of them concerns me, even if they are real and responsible for the some "important" events and catastrophes. This is mainly a kind of distraction, your life and your death is to be self-determined but not to be anticipated, since I am born a chinese so I would not expect a better death for myself. It is not important who kills me, but not to be distracted from the faith. You blame those unsubstantial entities you distract yourself from your life, it does not matter they exist or not, it matters only you keep to yourself.

Like UFO, aliens, underground people, these things do not inherently concern me. Even if they created me, the foremost concerns is not about who created or who will kill me: Just keep to oneself, keep the rational composure, keep up the conscience, self-awareness, let death come on itself own, at its own free will.

Like I said before, humanity in aggregate essentially has not real meaning to us, ONLY YOU MATTERS. THERE IS ONLY ONE TRUE EXISTENCE:
*
YOU-JESUS CHRIST-THE WORLD. *

Whatever happens in the world does not matter, you and your faith in Christ will decide everything. The world has meaning because you exist and you have faith in Christ. 
*
I EVEN DOES NOT MATTER IF HUMANITY GOT EXTERMINATED TOMORROW, AS LONG AS YOU KEEP UP YOUR FAITH IN JESUS CHRIST. *

*CONSPIRACIES ARE DISTRACTIONS, THEY WILL DO EVERYTHING TO SUBVERSE YOUR FAITH, DO NOT WAVER IN FAITH. THIS IS OUR ONLY ANSWER TO ALL THE LIES IN THE WORLD. *

THE WORLD WITHOUT FAITH IN JESUS CHRIST IS AN ILLUSION, DO NOT GET DISTRACTED FROM OUR COMPOSURE IN FAITH AND REASON.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Roses of Life and Death.

Why are roses red?
Because they share the same faith.
Why do roses wither before it falls?
Because they await someone to pick them up and share life with them.

Therefore, whenever, wherever, however the roses are born and parted, 
their messages are the same, their life is always beautiful and free.

Free Lights

Once in a while, I want to turn off all the man-made fires, candles, lamps of the world.

Only to watch those lights of the free nature: stars, Sun, Moon, fireflies, and 
all the beauties that shine on its own everywhere.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Western Europe is now inundated and many old books are reported damaged, God bless us, save those books. What a heart-breaking event. But Keep strong in faith, we shall be able to restore everything. 

The true cosmology: The Christ`s Kingdom. 

People of God do not need to venture beyond where faith reaches, and wherever we arrive, we bring with us the light of Jesus Christ.

Nobody is obliged to tell you the truth but yourself, nobody knows the truth except Jesus Christ. 

Brotherhood means the homosexual love in the beds of death and life, true brothers must harbor secret sexual desire toward each other, admiring each others physical and spiritual charms. 

There is no true friendship between men without sexual desire, there is true friendship between men and women without sexual desire. Therefore, lying with women, we lie with brothers in the bed of death, which is sweet, as sweet as with men in the bed of life.

Celibacy is to have sex with oneself, for being a living person is an sexual act itself. The danger of celibacy is to believe that the demons are powerless in a state of human asceticism, they work to all living beings in all states, including death.

Friendship is a minimum rationalism, where people can feel the most thrills from being on the verge of craziness all the time, but when people are wise enough, they can see themself most clearly through friendship. This is why women are a mirror to man, women are our bottomline of rationality, they are the gateway between passion and reason, and foundamentally a hallmark of mens good or evil. Therefore women lend us the sacred eye for discerning our own evils, the price is to have sex with them in a romantic way.

It is theological moral for men of the same faith to engage in sexual acts with each other, but, immoral to have sex with women for religious reasons, because women mean to be good, so the courtship with women should be done with simple conscience of friendship and love. Therefore, banning homosexuality is theologically unnatural, and the faithless men are tended to corrupt women with sex and men with money and power.

Beautiful men, or the very very beautiful men are the best conduit of the devine wisdom, the theontological token of creation.

Men`s true beauty exhibits in two extremities: 1-The extreme handsomeness in looks and the activeness in sex; 2-The unrivalled prowess in fighting.

Women`s true beauty exhibits only in one quality of the effortless kindness.

By theontological ethics, we need beautiful men and engage them in sex as much as possible. Ascetic men are dull and basically very primitive, but not by nature bad, just dull. But the beautiful men who practice asceticism is a kind of criminal for barring God`s wisdom, like Narcissus, who refused both male and female suitors even nymphs.

Sodoma and Gormorrah? if we can save ourself only through following word by word and not beyond what is written in the Bible, how can we arrive in today`s doomsday? Why does God rejects asians? africans? only choose the jews?? who practice elaborate methodologies in eating and marriage? The point is not about not to do something but to do something, as long as one does out of true will and true desire, anything can be redeemed. 

If we do God`s sin, God will save us by destroying us in the Holistic Annihilation, if we do liars`s sin, they will offer immortality to our falsehood. That is the different of true sin and false sin, false sin is never mean to reach anywhere, but stifle your breath of wisdom right within the cradle, as if you never existed anywhere, anytime. 

One can only by doing the right things to stop doing bad things, asceticism is one of the most deceptive hypocrises of humanity so far.

By theontological ethics, beautiful men are born to be sexual idols for both men and women, deprived of the freedom of this part and should be offered other kinds of convenience in life, like free food and free of responsibilities for manual works and other sort of labors if they do not choose to do.

Nothing corrupts men worse than mediocrity does, and women worse than a mediocre man does.

I just discovered what is to hate without any burden of moral problems, mediocrity, lets hate mediocrity with all the burning passions.

If you are handsome as a man, you are obliged by God to share your love and passion with people. If being too loyal to one partner, give him/her more of yourself.

The Bible of Nature

The sexual idolatry of the beautiful men, the exultation of natural sins and desires, come from my book of Bible of Nature, in answer to the exclusive judaic scriptures of Gospel. Who can bring to asians their Gospel? we will only receive it from God or nature, beyond that all we need is God`s name Jesus Christ. 

The negation of moral superiority of asceticism, for doing nothing and thinking nothing. There is too much evil because nobody is doing anything, not because people are doing the wrong thing, we just let ourself being led away by the evil silently, and evil accomplishes the most through indifference. If we just burn ourself from inside out, whatever we do, no evil can conquer us.

I accept Bible, also recommend it in the James I edition. But I believe our Bible is not practicable in our current situation, because the words of Christ are not immediate to all people in the world, the discrepancy of people from different cultures will only lead to misrepresentation of Jesus Christ. Therefore, to my understanding, most people are not ready for the Bible.

Why I do not believe in ascension and New Age Vibrational evolution

First of all, by laws of theontology evolution is nonsensical, all forms of evolution are meaningless and pointless. Because, evolution has to based upon a progressive historical view, but to theontology, the world is regressive, the motivation is God, and the progressive aspect of universe is self-centered, as long as it be innocent. For example, evolution of a species can never be morally and idealistically transcendental, we have families of mouches, parasites with various subfamilies, some variants of which are more aggressive and powerful. If a species is not good at its most primitive species, their higher variants can not be really transcendental regarding to the whole nature`s criteria. True good has to be consistent throughout the whole species, what is above as what is below, if the lower subfamily is bad, the higher subfamily can not be better in the transcendental criteria of the the whole natural world. 

What can ensure us, our perceived forms of evolution is not becoming worse in terms of evils? especially science, which is autocratically and authoritarianistically
progressive, humanity is not protected from our own natural evils in the progressive radicalism, dissents be not allowed, with the majority led by the nose by izquierdas. 

Therefore, from th every basical reasoning from natural testaments, evolution has no meaning, a fly can not become a butterfly, a parasite can not become a bird, idealistically, a vile existence can not attain good through self-evolution. 
And the vile insects and parasites that live in attachment to our human life are the very proof that human evils are very very real, which is beyond the scope of empiricism of sciences.

But there are transformations into transcendental beauty and good, like worms into butterflies; also the consistency between humbleness and souvereignty of the feline family, cat and lion and tiger, strength is not a familial token but beauty is, here we witness the mutual harmony between strength and beauty. Therefore Harmony, transformation instead of evolution. Before we can fully exterminate our own evil, we should not consider any form of evolution from our own behalf, so inner exploration through dialectical reflections and commitment to faith are the only way to go, whatever the end, it shall be acceptable and well deserved.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it OK to separate people from the socialist regime in consideration about the legitimacy of the regime ?

It is safe to separate people from any socialist regime which claims to have the legitimacy to rule over them. But there must be a historical foundation to disclaim any socialist rule for people, since socialism is a result of complex historical consequences seasoned with threwdness of human deception. To say bluntly, socialism is like a tumor developed from misfortunes and poisons working togather in a definite course of time, pertaining to certain degree of historical eventuality which atheists and izquierdas justify as the progressive aspect of socialism. Not all eventualities are good, like socialism and cancer, all developed from definitive causes but who can say both are good? it is easy to repudiate cancer as evil, but socialism is a matter of profoundly malign mental epidemic. It takes extremely high level of awareness of truth to be able to stand fast against it even in ones own gullibility. 

Therefore, morally and vulgarly, it is OK to not to consider people separately from the socialist regime because people, most people are not able to understand the scale of the issue. But for the sake for inquiring into ones own destiny under the decree of God like I am doing now, it is requisit to understand the complexity and abysmality of the issue my people have to face with. After all, chinese people under the rule of lies, could be of no consequence to any other people in the world, nor can people of the world really understand our situation. But I would say this, if you do not follow Christ, you will be more out of salvation than chinese people in the future. 

Serious thing this, there is always a point in our life where we will have to consider being betrayed by everyone in the world, to reach to a real common brotherhood of destiny, everyone of us must undergo this point of self-determination.

Pensees

When people fall miserably into a lower hole of perdition than chinese people, everybody will say: "look, China is the greatest country in the world indeed." But when some people advance themself beyond the primitive ignorance of chinese sovietism, nobody will give a shyt and talk nothing about it, as if there never existed anything better than calculated lies and pure savagery. Therefore, we must never trust the socialist apologists, they are currently the chief carrier of the spiritual pandemic of socialism. 

To go against socialism, we need more inner truth than plain facts, facts are powerless against the corruption of lies, like cast away fruits and meats, if not rotten, must be poisoned. We do not need the facts if we do not have a dialectical persona, our own true self-awareness.

There is a subtle but important difference between the lies and the hypocrisy, to grossly ignore this difference will result in a grave consequence of self-destruction to be led by the nose by the vile internationalists. The lies are simply a naked vice of individuals, but hypocrisy goes beyond apparent good and evil, leading you to fall into your own delusions for aeternal perdition. Hypocrisy can appear to be the godly truth, any truth as supreme as Jesus Christ himself, as articulate and meticulous as mathematical laws, but somehow, you will still be led into self-deception and endless perdition by simply learning them innocently. Even this whole perceptible universe could be a grand hypocrisy, full of "lives" and "wealth". Once you lost your own inner truth, nothing but endless deception and perdition await you.

Science is a grand art of deception that will offer anything you "want" to wipe just one simply truth inside your mind: wealth, immortality, power, even ascension into "godly beings."

Nothing is more precious than your own inner truth, no-one will define it for you, nor can anybody. For the whole universe, no, beyond all the values of the entire universe, our inner truth does worth.

My home, my way, my nature, my sky, my earth, my food, my happiness, my truth: Jesus Christ. Beyond him, I need nothing.

Let me say this: all external truths and facts represent a state of objective hypocrisy to our mind. The truer they seem to be, the more dangerous and deceptive they are. Therefore, objectivism and materialism are nothing but simply a ceremonial code for hypocrisy.

It is very very safe to consider everyone of us, as living within a prison of universal hypocrisy, because of all the facts that are being presented to us, overwhelmingly a major portion leads us to self-destruction. But who to blame? no one, because, there is nobody existing but your own delusions within this universe of hypocrisy, everything is a lie but yourself in a state of uncertain awareness, untill you decide to lie to yourself, to make the universe of hypocrisy even truer than your self-betrayal.

Not that humankind is higher than nature, but inner truth higher than everything is that objective.

The blame game is the very betraying of the hypocrisy in display

Socialists blaming everyone else, atheists stigmatizing religions and everything that does not agree with them, and this blame game will never stop, it will keep playing up into future as they have been doing in the past. There are a constant state of contradition of all things and unreconcilable struggles within everything.

We will notice that they do noticed the objectivity of the contradictions, surely they understand the discrepancy between the inner state of human existence and the objective world of hypocrisy. The contradiction is a tool of hypocritization of human conditions, like bringing about the gross term of humanity, internationalism, atheism, evolutionism, sounds a bell to you now? All these terms and conceptions were all debunked by me as delusional and non-existent, or as pure lies. The grossness of the terms plays upon human concception when people lack proper self-awareness, and easy for the mass to buy into, as convenient banners of delusional identities catering to these gross hypocrises. 

Why the materialism, objectivism, atheism? because they are indeed aware of the existent hypocrises that cater to delusional people, in order to bring these people, and theoretically all peolple into the context of hypocrises, they need a rationale of unreconcilable contradictions to cover up the hypocritical nature of their imposition of objectivist values, instilling ideas of control, exploitation, mutual deception. Thus justifying the manifest process of self-destruction into the given context of hypocrises. This is what is happening, people remain silent, complacent to all obvious lies and corruption, yet ok to destroy each other without much reflection, because we are given excuses of the contradictions. 

Blame this blame that, full of staged contradictions, just to pass off the hypocrisy as truth.

This is a very very frightful idea of losing to the objective hypocrisy, very very very scary.

How can a man be even worse than all the vulgarities of ignorance and brutality?

Why no scholars expose the lies ? because they are being overwhelmed by the institutions of hypocrises.

Come on, the world is bad enough, do not let yourself be worse than that !!!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

From this post on, all newly found ideas and thoughts as all the previous posts in this blog were remade or refurbished thoughts from the past and represented my concerns untill this time. But, all previous ideas and thoughts will continue to concern me as much as in the past but new ideas from this post on will be totally new, means, newly inspired by my readings most recently, and all works can be identified in reference if I am willing to.

Art and life.

Which inspires which first? many artists hold the idea that it is life that imitates the art, I initially also wrote down on the back(a piece of blank paper after the advertisement in the end of the book.) of one of my copies of Wordsworth Shakespeare plays : Life imitates the art. But I had to reconsider this concept later. First, our idea about life is too loosely conceived, but we have more concrete ideas about the art in our conceptions than about life. Since I deal with the concept of life in theontology to a degree of severity like none before, even to the point of borrowing the egyptian mystical symbol of Ankh, which is said to represent life.

As a thinker on life in above said severity, it is natural for me to reconsider the relationship between the art and life. Most of our renowned thinkers believe that the art inspires life, to which I must agree, but so far as to the point of imitation, which is not really as result of inspiration, I have to doubt which imitates which first. You can say that the art represents a state of idealistic human conditions in all criteria, which converge on religious heritages. As we do know that western drama has a religious origin in ancient Greece and Rome, but hey, we also have an ANKH for life from Egypt now, since our common concept of life is too crude, even in regard to those sayings by famous thinkers, what if we are going to delve into the depth of the concept of life, which is not lacking mystic roots in antiquity, at least not lacking more than the concept of art does. As a matter of fact, idea of the art is more recent than the concept of life, at least, we are safe, outside the convention of materialistic progressivistic principles, where we can pay more regards to the antiquity without reactionary of discrediting ancient people simply for primitivity in time, that the concept of life inspired the art first as it had deeper historical and religious roots than the concept of art.

Without using much mystical rhetorics, I show that, it is more possible that the art imitates life first than does the converse, and then as human society developed into more complex systematical constructs, art started to inspire life.

So, by theontology, we are recovering our lost knowledge of life, as we are rediscovering more about our ancient civilizations; also are are going to see hour history not in a purely evolutionary, progressive perspectives, but multidirectional, more abstract patterns in terms of development!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I rushed to more than 220 posts because all previous ideas had been formenting in my mind, but not from this post on, I have to ponder for sometime before posting, therefore, new posts will be far more slower.

A brief comment on drama:

As the dramas were one of the earliest forms of art, as the derivative of religious traditions and a result of the civilized public life. We can see that the drama is especially a strong form of literature for its almost unchanged state in terms of its antique originalities in religious and artistic traditions, and the drama not only represents a strong tradition in civilized literaturse also a consistency in religious forms and conventions.

Shakespeare is the Man.

*Order of the Knight of Theontology：新埃及圣骑士*

To be Awarded to following historical personages:
(In random order according to my recalling, could be countless and innumerous to be named here, so just for examples of my own primary idols coming to mind the soonest)

William Faulkner

William Shakespeare

Christopher Marlowe

Johann Sebastian Bach

Heinrich Schütz

Rabinadranath Tagore

Marc Antoine Charpentier

Giacomo Carissimi

Henry Purcell

Orlando Gibbons

William Byrd

Johann Jacob Froberger

Gustav Leonhardt

Lord Byron

Oscar Wilde

John Milton

Mary Shelly

Jane Austen

Michel de Montaigne

Francis Bacon

Desiderius Erasmus

Giovanni Palestrina

Orlando di Lasso

Georg Telemann

Guillaume Dufay

Josquin Desprez

Dietrich Buxtehude

Percy Bysshe Shelley

John Keats

Giovanni Palestrina

Charles Dickens


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Edward de Vere as Shakespeare

For the immense quality of the works under the authorship of William Shakespeare, we can not totally rule out the possibility that Edward de Vere was the real writer and the Shakespeare from Stratford upon Avon was a proxy.

We can see the western concept of nobility is not just a titular priviledge, but something more significant than class priviledges. Plato was also born a noble man, but Homer and Socrates and Aesop were reportedly of common backgrounds, there are definite noble natures manifested in western nobility, although, not necessarily justifying all their claims to priviledge in the past.

The abysmal book of Lord Shang.

The main body of chinese philosophy is not Confucius, but the Book of Lord Shang. This is the one of a few actual bodies of philosophy that has been in real practical history of the making of the chinese society and politics. The uniqueness of chinese culture is that it almost has no depth in terms of universal force, it turns everything into a facade upon a profoundity of hypocrisy. Therefore, chinese culture is always appealing to many people, but only in a way of superfacial but ubiquitous glosses, easy to be mistaken as the majority and the manifestation of the natural human ways. Their moral appeals are easily to attract sympathy, even given the perceived long history of "civilization", which persisted for several thousands years. Not only the historical bolster for their excuses of falsehoods, they can exploit all ideological forms as their excuses for buying sympathy: peace, prosperity, stability, social warmth, equality, all but false if people do not look under their covers of gloss. China is the country which I might term as the ultimate falsehood, for its unrivalled similitude to everything that is good. I have to say, I do find their moral appeals irresistable as I am a chinese living in China for more than 30 years now, this false moral is as irresistable as the temptation of very attractive drabs, I admit I would not hold myself if given certain situations.

I have to avoid certain temptations in order not to be tempted, man is not able to resist the evil, as a matter of fact, this is man`s frailty. But as men we can fight the evil.

The book of Lord Shang proposes central concepts to creat a permanent kingdom, most notably is 5 ways to harness people(驭民五术）:

1-To weaken people, 
2-To torture people, 
3- To humiliate people,
4-To de-civilized people, 
5-To improverish people.

According to the book, civilized people will weaken the state, and the state`s strength lies in the ability to wage aggressive wars and maintain the stability of the centralized rule. It is not to say the author has no ideas about humanism, but on the contrary, in his narratives of a strong state, he surely understood human nature but used it to the advantage of wars. For example, the book states the last sparkle of *human wisdom must be destroyed through aggressive wars, because, wise people can not be oppressed with poverty, deception, torture, death, but injustice done onto the others will exterminate them all. * That is to say, to exterminate human wisdom, it is necessary to corrupt the entire people inside out by aggressive wars of injustice.

Therefore, aggressive wars are not only inveitable for such centralized powers, which surpress their own people for military power or quick developments, also required of its survival in its ideological forms as a means for the extermination of human wisdom.

We can infer from this ancient testament of vice that wars serve as primarily a means of human enslavement, but how can we really avoid them if we are imposed with these threats?

In the book, we are also told how strong people become ever stronger: to eliminate the strong ones with strong ones, will leave only strong people, but using weak and ignorant majority to eliminate the strong minority, only weak majority remains.

Yes, strong people must face each other, like vikings against the romans, mamluks against the arabs, allience between strong people will not work for these evils of the weak. But more independence between strong countries and people from each other.

China is the prime showcase as to what will happen when people are enriched without faith. The weak and evil will triumph, not really a triumph though but a form of self-defeat, the book of Lord Shang to me is nothing but a self-evident example of the self defeat by ones own delusions and evils. The state which is to be sustained by the book is nothing but a collective delusion in forms of power corruption. However, some people still will the power in whatever means and forms. This is the ultimate defeat for me, the defeat of everyone.

Strong people should learn to stand alone, this is the only way to survive the corrosive aggressions of evil in all forms.

Man can not resist evil, but can fight it.

Something irresistable does not mean it is right, something inevitable does not mean it is just.

Many religious and atheist people agree that mankind`s greatest evil is done by the good will and faith, no, the greatest evil is done by innanity. Like the world ends in a whimper, the greatest evil starts in an ordinary lazy yawn.

I can not resist the temptation of sexy drabs if I do not make myself into a real modern knight of truth and faith, because being such distracted from their temptation, I have excuses to avoid them untill they catch me or I finally triumph in Jesus Christ.

For uncultivated people, every empowerment will turn into a poison for their own mind, even their own life and death. Therefore, their moral appeals become their strongest weapon of self-pity to deceive everyone including themselves. Any country that is found upon moral appeals is false and pure evil.

The true cultivation of human mind is to know ones own evil which simply has no bottom at all. Therefore, the true angel of God is not above the darkness but deep within.

The angels of mankind are the sexy drabs, because their temptation is the most innocent of all of evils humankind can ever conceive.

The corrupt old men are the most susceptible to evil not women, they are the true weak link of humanity.

Evil manifests its true face in the ugliness of the old people, especially the old men which can be worse than the evilest witches.

A complete corruption will manifest as a kind of false peace, many great similitudes to prosperity and and truth, not full of grudges and unrests. That is the mediocrity in its most height of influence and sway, everything will look just fine and OK and moderately peaceful, no great evil to be seen anywhere.

Mediocrity is the very face of the true death.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As to the problem of Shakespeares authorship

I in above post proposed that Edward de Vere was the real shakespeare, but not necessarily a clear cut answer. I mean, maybe there were collaborations on works, each contributing to the parts which would be more fit to one anothers own aptitude. For example, there are many bawdy and lewd words from the common class people of the time, also many educated quotations and knowledges from ancient literatures and mythologies which only highly educated people could have known. So I think this is the most reasonable explanation for Shakespeares plays.

So the Shakespeare from Straftford Upon Avon was not just a proxy, but actually contributed more or less than a half of the corpus of the plays, except for the sonnets, for the sonnets have predominantly allusions to courtly experiences rather than anything that people outside the court could have understood.

Pensees

We are brothers by unintentional fates, but becoming enemies by each`s own intentional work.

In God, we will be brothers in mutual redemption.

Although through my mouth I can not but speak lies, but in my mind, I always tell the truth to everyone.

Mindless people can only repeat other peoples failure and imitate their success in second rate similitudes, when they do often feel dissatisfacted with themself, they will blame everyone but themself.

To know the truth, one must start from the very sincere desire to know, and once you lost the desire to know, you lost also the truth.

The truth in man must be chaliced with the desire for truth itself.

True liars are simply not interested in knowing the truth.

*Under the overwhelming western hegemony in ideological and systematical advantages, what should the rest of the people do? *

It takes a lot and a lot of courage and wisdom to realize that socialism is never a proper state, at least in the western sense. There is an enormous anachronism in modern people`s perception of the situation: when we criticize nonwestern austocratic systems, we always have to compare those to the western standards, while still calling those autocracies as countries or states. Although it is true autocracies can adopt any procedural means in their management like the west does, still the essential ruling principles are different between the west and the rest of the world, and this difference is ignored and misunderstood.

The western liberalism is also trying to cover up this misunderstaning, to lead people into this anachronism about our age and current social-political situations. This issue is so subtle and sophisticated yet almost no serious study has been done in this area. Because exposing this fact will subverse the entire world order as it is today.

So let me elaborate the anachronism about our age in most non-western people:

1-When we are talking about our countries which are autocratic, we must not consider the concept of the state in the western standards, meaning the rule of law and the legitimacy of government. If we consider the rule of law and the legitimacy as indispensible for a state, *then autocracy is not a state. *

2-Being not a state, it is wrong to compare between them and the west in the same modern context, even historically different, it is more significant that the modern contexts are also vastly different than in their respective historical heritages.

3-To overthrow autocracy is not in any way westernization, but a routine justice of our own way of life and has been our way of history so far. To fight against socialism is never the western ideology, but foremostly our own historical mission as we should understand it to be.

4-We must see our own history, our own present situation, our own modernity in our own perspective before we borrow anything from the west.Therefore, to democratize is not our goal for anti-socialist ideology, but simply, we have to understand why socialism is wrong according to our own history and perspectives.

5-It is not important to consider which will come next after the fight against the socialism and autocracy, but it is alway important to fight it out of your own way, your own resolution and determination.

6-To be self-determinated, not depending on western agendas and their interests, we have to develop our own interests and agenda in anti-socialism.

7-Everybody, every country will have to fight socialism alone before to be worthy to become allied to the other free countries.

8-With everyone seeking the western refuge and help, socialism will not be defeated truly. We have to fight it by ourself.

9-Even starting from the very zero of foundation of power and culture, it is still righteous to fight against socialism as far as you can.

10-Never trust any ally in the anti-socialism struggle, because socialism is a common disease inherent within the losers only, nobody will try to help you if you lost to it.

11-It is more important to fight against the socialism than to maintain any given democracy or even to establish a democracy anywhere, no matter how long and how difficult to fight socialism, the point is always to fight it first.

More aphorisms about myself:

I have no other reaon against the socialism than the most virgin and original hatred toward it that springs out of nowhere--I hate it.

Nothing is more obviously just and heroic than a true fighter against socialism and their lies anywhere.

To be a lip-servant to the socialists is more hideous than the socialists themselves.

For serving the lip-service to socialism, any western leftist is fully-deserved to be treated as a proper socialist.

I warn you everyone out-there, maybe you have a lot of common interests with socialists, time has come when you should stop doing the lip-service to them and keep silence out of simple humanity in this regard.

*My another new theory about the social struggle*

I had been implying about the systematical ambiguity of the social struggles, although I called it as* TRP*, however, in practice, TRP can assume any system, be it monarchy, papacy, theocracy, nationalism, captalism...However, TRP must rigorously reject socialism in any form although I allow ambiguity within its conception and subsequent development. This ambiguity continues and will never be definitive in any systematical form, that is to say, as people try to govern themself through TRP and the righteous struggle against socialism, nobody really know what system they will really achieve at the end: like a lottery in God`s ballots. Although I did not clearly state about TRP`s ambiguity but I meaned it and consider it as one of my very important ideas of the whole theontology construct.

Using this ambiguity, we can be resolute before hand without being sanctioned(ratified) by authorities first, everybody can be self-determined regardlessly to cultural and educational differences. To say it shortly:

*If it is right, JUST DO IT, and leave everything to God, and you are given the right to fight for yourself out of nothing for everything. *


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Sealing my theories with disclaimers. *

I am afraid, if something happened to me that I can no longer post in this blog, certain socialist agents could hack into my account and speak the contradictions against my established ideas and believes by editing or posting wrong things.

So in case of such happenings, please note that no more changes to my ideas so far untill this post, all necessary changes have been added and explained, all my ideas and points will never change. I can not promise anything but this out of my entire life. I could have been well-known among chinese bloggers in certain way, but as to the anti-ko1v1munist ideological movement, I do not doubt I have made certain contributions so far, therefore it is quite important to seal this blog untill this day with disclaimers.

If you could be confused about the countless points I have made so far, I will here offer my foundamental disposition of my believes which I can made sure 100% will never change for whatever reason:

1-Maybe I could not be a canonical christian, but I am never an atheist, and will never be, I can not say how true I am christian, but whatever happens, I am not an atheist, never will.

2-I am against exclusive cults, I do not believe in select people by God, but I might believe in certain devine unexplicable works upon certain people.

3-My theontology can not be racist, unless you make your own version, then it has nothing to do with mine.

4-I hate socialism forever, I will never speak on its behalf.

5-I have no special liking to chinese culture if I do not generally love cultures of the world. If you find I ever say that I love chinese culture, this is not me, never will happen. I will never love chinese culture more than any foreign culture, at least I see chinese culture in perfect equal favors with any foreign culture. But the truth is, I love world cultures more, so much more

6-I am never a progressivist, you never see me talking about a better future the way of envisioning a future that seems just fantastic. I will never put hope in the future more than in today even the past. If you see "future will be better, future is bright, wonderful, Artificial Intelligence will rule us in perfect justice." This is not me, will never be. I disdain pure mechanics.

7-I am not interested in Blackholes, gravity waves and other mainstream cosmologies, nor in any bigbang theory, nor any biological evolutionism, nor interplanetary, interstellar migration, nor any spiritual ascensionism.

8-What I believe is better ways for annihilation of human evils, any price is a happy obligation. Therefore you know, I am a doomsdayist by excellence. Nothing can be better than a doomsday for me. Also, just for mentioning, I believe in universal mentalist centralism, pure idealistic representations as being the center of all things, that is, our planet is the center of the whole universe by the law of devine creation, we have no business whatsoever outside our own sphere of Solar System.

9-Pitying people, condolence is not from me for any group of people, I will only extend compassion to individuals but never will express it to a group of people.

10-I am aeternally and curelessly in love with european culture, even it might be useless to me. This is a simple feeling, if you see me denigrading european culture, it can never be me. Yet I will never say I love european people, I do not know how to equate this, but I will never say that, if seeing this, never be me.

11-Jews, I do not quite like them as a group of people, this is a group of people I want to deal as less as possible.

12-Asian IQ is a falsemyth, I will never be an asian racist, if seeing anything racially biased towards asians: not me.

13-I always prefer Don Trumpio to Joew Biden, no matter how anti-socialist Joew seems to be.

14-I will never support violent revolution in any form, if you see like advocating the abolition of monarchy or aristocracy; or promoting indiscriminate terrorism: not me.

15-I will never share magic formulae of mine, or creat any rituals, if seeing such things, not me.

16-I believe in magic, but before that I believe in Jesus Christ, at least I claim to.

17-My aim of faith is not going to heaven, just not asking for any end specifically.

18-The Theontology Knight Order list can be further expand, since I can not come up at once with all the qualified people and talents. Any addition of *known atheist*, not by me, but the hacker.

19-I will not speak to stop people from revising my theories for themself, or using it for occults, but then this is why I personally do not want to creat a society with it. I hold my own position yet not stopping people from their ways, but out of my good-will, I would liek to form my own faction as I called it: Fellowship of Theontology. You are free to omit for each ones own way, if any saying that I have patented this, or stopping people to revise for their conditions: not me.

20-My Theontology claims to be independent from all sciences, any attempt of subjecting it to empirical debates or scientific, psychological studies: not by me.

21-I am not a friend to Man-made Global Warming campaigns, I hate it, this is just an excuse for the izquierdas to feel they are doing something for people besides sexual molesting and ever deepening the science of lying and cheating.

22-Any past post previous to this post`s latest editing date except for the* Order of Knight post*, will never be edited again from this time on. I am sorry for my abundant spelling and grammar errors, for I will have to leave them to be from now on.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees:

All these miseries are the odds of our own history, which is either distorted, either misunderstood, either unknown, either forgotten, either made disappeared.

Narcissus died to become a species of flower, because his tears irrigated the soil and his sorrow became his monument.

However, tears that nurture the minds will become an ocean, because there is no sorrow to be seen, no soil to be buried in.

William Faulkner: " The past is never dead."

True, we are still half born by the past, still bound by its rotten placenta, constrained and pre-schooled in our own history, therefore, we never really know our own present time, therefore our true self too. What we call as future is but our narrow perspective into our own time, that we mistake to be some other times beyond. There is no real future to our ways of existence, what we really need to do is to know the present and our truth of our present age through fighting against our own history and ignorance of our past and paying the price in the form of a fake future.
*
The Christian Mastermind 基督的意志*

My envisioned group of activist christians, a new sect of christianity that continue on the path of breaking away from the Vatican. The symbol is a human skull head penetrated by a thunderbolt from top through the jaw.

We must build our own church, with our own hands, to our own mind.

Mind, not minds.

There is only one mind which believes, no matter how many people we have as followers.

True warriors should not choose graves, because we do not die, therefore we do not need graves. All tombs should be removed for our followers, like ancient vikings, burned to ashes on a boat, and be lost in the storm.

Human graves are all ugly, although many decorate them with excuses of religious symbols. Therefore great ancient pyramids can not be graves, people with such great prowess in architecture could not be so tasteless as to build huge graves that stand out in the horizon of grand natural beauties.

We do not die in a righteous fight, therefore a righteous fight can not be lost.

Rats live in their own graves no matter what, be born there and die there, as if never born; mouches fly from their graves, and seek new graves everywhere.

True life never die, false life never born.

Reincarnation is the maker of jokers, jesters, if one triumphs in his life, not for the world would he become any other thing or people.

As a country lies from a position of strength, then any country who is against it can speak to it from their own position of power.

Sin and reason, reason ratifies conquest, for it forces people to see the world in the same light of sin.

Reason and madness, I am sure that madness is more of a holier nature than reason, if you might think that reason could have something to do with human`s devine nature like Cicero had said it. But, no, madness is closer to this devinity whatever there is within human mind. A man who could not be mad in his own way, has no real command of reason at all. Reason, is the bone and marrow of madness, and madness is the entirety of life including the immaterial essence of it.

Every one should have the right to be mad, and we should retain our right to be mad.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Afganistan is under TRP

TRP is ambiguous in terms of artificial administrative systems devised by institutions, therefore, TRP(The Rule of People) by itself is undefinable by political sciences. Nobody can be sure what kind of system Afganistan will have under TLBN, but we can say it is a result of peoples own choice. Nobody can claim to understand the way people of a distinct culture would rule itself. 

Why it is TRP? because the system there strive to stand by itself, not like socialism which has to be relied on a network of interest, imposing false values unto people through machination. Also, the war between the west and ISM is also a religious war, continued from the Crusades. ISL is a narrative in Christ, while the west is disciple to the another which jewish people want to influence. 

I am another narrative of Christ on my own. This is a christian war in Afganistan.

Haiti people is with the naturalest way with humanity. 

No human devise in their life, however seems to be miserable to others eye, while people of the world could not see their own miseries. All lives are born to be beautiful, die miserable. 

Do not waste your time on democracy

Democracy is the shallowest facade of this world`s true order, it is why socialism needs to go through a phase of brief democracy to reach its desired status of power. When people unawarely put within a context of disadvantage and incited into a struggle for a facade democracy, the result will be easily calculable for the predatory machinationists. Even without the intereferences, a democracy is also a facade of hidden orders. Nobody can reach for his/her own justice by fighting for democracy only. Even ones own justice is greater than a democracy in the political sense. Just fight for yourself, then everything will be OK, democracy does not worth our blood and sweat.

This world is made from 2 distinctive orders:
1-Elaborate and complex secrecy of historical knowledges.
2-Continuous and uncompromising struggle for every justice and truth around us.

For us, it does not matter how ignorant we are compared to the elites with priviledge to secret knowledges, we just have to fight for every little thing and that is our way nobody can stop us.

The world is a stuggle, life is at war, democracy is the sleep or death. 

Socialism is the death pretending to be a sleep.

The best philosophy serves a righteous struggle at the glorious war.

The war never stops for truthful people, since we never die, we always triumph and continue to triumph.

We provoke the darkness, we are the warmongers of light and truth.

It is you that matters, not people, not democracy, not science.

For one minute you believe you are wired and controlled, you lose the struggle. 

The first truth after you are made by God is that you are a free man wherever you are, there is nothing but your cowardice stops you.

You are everything, my lover, my brother, my sister, my maker, my killer, my savior !!!

I am who I am, you are who are you, my lovely You-niverse. 

Like a knight who pays courtship to ladies, a true warrior seeks for justice on adventure.

I am a true astronomer of the You-niverse: your good stars and ill stars make my life and destiny, your pointer stars direct my way of life and struggle, your lover stars show my bed of sweet roses and daisies, your death stars console my rest forever. You, my missionary of Christ, sexless, faceless body of pure light.

My whole science consists of various ways of making love and all the dainty plays with you.

If Don Quixote found Fuente Ovejuna, you will not laugh at him anymore.

Cervaantes should be grateful to be free enough to write such a huge book of imaginative masterpiece. 

We should be surprised that given Shakespeares immense influence upon modern readers, his works did not influence much the immediate succeeding generation of writers. And playwrights did not influence each other within the same profession cross Europe like prominent musicians and composers of his time did.

We should be aware that in Shakespeare`s time, a composer was of much higher social esteem than a playwright. The prominant aristocratic courts preserved more music scores than plays, as we can also witness this from that fact almost 80% of early baroque german plays have been lost, with a few left in libretti without music. Also, Sieur Moliere died without much less tributes paid than did Lully and other contemporary composers of the time. We should keep in mind that music was of one of the greatest forms of learning, which seemingly excluded my genres of literature and art.

If we pay due respect to Shakespeare`s time, we should not consider Shakespeare as a bigger figure in art than major composers like Orlando di Lasso and William Byrd, even JS Bach. At least we should closely esteem them with Shakespeare however greatly we may weight Shakespeares achievements today.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pensees

Courtly and religious matters are interesting materials for dramas and novels. Common people can only be interesting when they imitate something nobler than themselves. Common people cannot be interesting by their nature, even if they are neither evil nor good, for most of the time they steep themselves in mediocrity. Once from among their ranks, comes forward a truly interesting person, then he would imitate Jesus Christ to the best degree humanity can ever achieve. This is when the whole humanity become truly amazing and worthy of this world.

Mediocrity must take on the disguise of moral superiority, because to them nothing matters more than hiding among the confusion of the random mass, like a real coward.

I find myself hate mediocrity the most, not evil.

You can not fight other peoples mediocrity, only your own. But, we as God`s followers, we are obliged to fight the evil inside and outside us. Therefore technically, mediocrity is more brainsickly as an enemy than anything else, it frustrates besides it repeats everything that evil have done.

To say it very exactly, mediocrity and hypocrisy are the same thing, only the latter has more layers of false sheen, inside they are exactly the same.

For mediocre people, to pretend a moral superiority has no cost whatsoever for their gains. There is indeed something worse than lying, that it is. Just following the convenience of the circumstances, and find a chance to balance oneself over the rest of the world: nothing to lose, yet always something to gain.

I can fight the evil and triumph as enduring all the pains, but I just want to vanish for aeternity from the world of mediocrity.

Money is the best vessel and mask for mediocrity masquerading as excellence and distinction.

Mediocrity is not the source of evil, but an imitator of evil, incapable of any good, also the most deceptive enemy of mankind.

*What is wealth? 何谓财富？*

Money, wealth, what do they mean to people, when we are used to consider them without a slightest question as come to their national or commonwealth functions since we have a good body of philosphical legacy about their significance in a national framework.

But when comes to individuals and the idealistic ideology of humanism, the question of money and material wealth is not as much considered as their national functions. Nations rely on wealth as the proof of success and means of peacemaking. Material wealth related to the common good was not proposed by Plato, but rather was by Aristotle, since Plato`s concept of common good is more spiritual than material. Whereas Aristotle claims no bound for wealth, Plato contends that living with little wealth for greatest contentment is the best. I am with Plato.

But however, I feel commentary of wealth is so insufficient, especially when it concerns the impact on individuals, because I put so much weight on individual commitment in my general theontological contexts. At last, the question for me then is to define what is wealth for me in my own principles.

But I just came to a primary concept of wealth in the theontological light. Wealth is the extend to which a man is adhered to the law, that is given a set of laws, wealth is what is offered by the law enforcement as a reward for obidience. Different set of laws offer different kind of wealth. This rule includes the lawmakers which make their own laws, because they only make laws upon the existent custom of wealth making and sharing, originally, any set of laws is derivative from the existing history and tradition. Therefore, any new kind of law or even those very idealistic types of law are only modernistic when seen in separated relevances, not in a consistent contextual and inferential perspectives. For example, you might consider Human Right Manifesto new? no, it is only newly to be published in such a way, it existed since antiquity testified in widely different kinds of arts and activities, like the most vilified religion. Many will claim Human Rights have nothing to do with God or religion, but this is wrong, very wrong. If we separated our reasoning from our historical truth, anything can be repackaged as new and be recycled to you for more money each time, as the real value inside depreciates without being refurbished for the extra money due to it, anything!!

Therefore, wealth is the pledge from the power and force, it is a liaison of humankind to power as defined by themselves and nature, the richer the more obediant to the laws, and therefore, to be rich requires one to obey the laws not passively but actively, a way of active servitude is the only way to wealth. I am not saying to be actively obediant is always bad, it depends on which kinds of law you serve, actually, active servitude is a glory for man when the master is good. Therefore, wealth can attain very positive aspects when the ruling set of laws is sound and good. *The paradox about the wealth lies not in the wealth itself, but in the way people would rule themselves.*

Why "Would" and not the present tense, why? This is TRP(The Rule of People), TRP is ambiguous, and this ambiguity is perpetual, therefore, when we consider how people rule, it is better to use a future tense in a speculative mood, therefore "would". And, yes, people rule themselves not from the past, but future, the past is the wealth and the subject of the rule.

Aphorisms:

There is humanism behind every torture of a man, there is cruelty behind every 
kindness toward ourself.

Have you ever imagined, that future itself is the unknown, if we know everything, there will not be time anymore, also, nothing matters as well.

The values are given by the slaves, not the master. Master is the denier of the values.

There is also a kind of wealth that belongs to the most despiteful slaves, and let me tell you, material wealth has no bound in terms of its depreciation as much as in its quantity.

Excessiveness in matter corresponds to the deficiency in humanist qualities, not in the inverse ratio, but in the entirety of the values in both material and immaterial wealth, thus the excessive matter nullifies the entirety of your values put on yourself and by yourself on everything. The secret of wealth is never to attain ever more or exactly according to our worth, but always much less than our true worth and try to derive more from less.

True richness is too obvious to take notice of, like air and water, like sunlight and life, ubiquitous yet requisit; the true poverty is also too much to be believed to be true, like the heinous sins that always surprise people and overcharge our mental bearing.

True disgraces will always surprise people, so much that people would often choose to believe in them over graces.

True nobility is not invisible, but the ignobles are invisible themselves.

You do not see the great things not because they do not exist, but rather, it is yourself that does not exist for greatness and your own self.

You say you exist, but I am not convinced, because you do not belong in my imagination.

People who lack imagination live in their own imaginations, therefore they do not need to imagine anything.

Imagination is not to imagine something that does not exist, but, something exists beyond yourself.

There is a frightful possibility when thinking on yourself, that is you simply never truly existed.

Cogito ego sum? No, I am who I imagine: Imago ego sum.

I am musing, thinking freely, therefore I am imagining, I am happy with thinking without evidences and to be called as a pure imaginator.

Viva Theontologia !!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

How to treat various types of prophecy?

We have a lot of prophecies, some of them form the foundation of many religious movements untill this day. But we have so many prophecies that can actually form a kind of history in future, however, some people will be glorified for speaking them or being a part in them if once played out in actuality. Future in theontology is legitamtely unknowable, why legitimately? for the law of what is life, for true life there is no death, knowing future in forms of prophecy has no foundamental relevance to our life. So I proposed that, our sense of future is a but an incomplete mental representation of the present, since we are incurably still submerged in our ignorance about our history, what matters most is the present, or the sense of present in its most complete state,* which is the foundation of human reason and integrity*. Therefore, too much focus on the prophecy is meaningless and distractive, no matter how accurately they turned out, we must not be distracted from our own proper sense of integrity which is rooted in the grasp of our current condition.

To treat any type of prophecy with a proper sense of entertainment, with a light of heart, give the future to God, this is what a true believer does.

This is why theontology does not make prophecies among its main concerns, I also am not interested in showing off my personal persuations with them. Prophecy, for me, a cumbersome task of the people with common conditions of thinking.

I am most concerned in knowing the present, and nobody can tell myself about this more than my own self.

The danger of mass prophecy

Like the New Age prophecies, which are shared and concerned with masses of people, however, some of them which are positive could exhilarate and cheer people up, while some other with doomsday vision would depress people into various vulnerable states. But I would warn you, both kinds of them can be very very very dangerous, especially the former when with too much hope but no insight into the present state of living, totally lacking any historical revelations that might mean something. We should make our own age, not following the age of other peoples sayings, *since we are born here and this time, this is our age. *

This is my Age, not any New Age or Old Age. Wherever, whenever I am born into, I make it my own age, I follow my believes untill the end of the world.

I do not believe in New Age thing, since I never believe in anything "new" from mankind: life is life, be happy, be melancholy, be-lief, be forever...Nothing new, nor old, just simply beautiful.

*这不是新时代，而是我们的时代。*


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Few comments on some authors

I will not talk much about how I read books, I just say I bought an actual library in my home, as convincing as it can get but not to the level of an impression to be very rich, just enough to show my depth and width of interests in many things. 

As an universal amateur, to maintain a position of amateur however my reading and listening go, it is a part of the pride. My honesty is a show of strong pride as far as I can admit to my most apparent feeling, I will not lie to put authoritative hue on myself in topics of music and reading. I will not analyze their works, but I want to comment a few points about their personalities as seen through his works so far by me.(I have not finished none of their complete works, Just a few books of them.)

Charles Dickens: A very masculine kind of writer, a lot of bricky books from him yet after reading a few pages of them, you will not feel repulsed to feel the weight of his voluminous books. There is a pride in keeping his books in your home, and will be. For a man, it will be a great pity if you never read him. 

William Shakespeare: Although scholars claim Shakespeare is biographically obvious and detailed in our knowledge, and definitely there was such a man in London drama world. But the problem is, l find there is certain haunting quality about his plays and the ideas there, to me, if to know him through his works, I feel the fog of mystery about his personality just getting greater and more mysterious. I do not think the biography so far about Mr Shakespeare as we can read from most mainstream scholars is sufficient to answer my haunting questions. Am I fuzzing? I just want to say, genius is a term too simplistic and naive for people who ever wrote these things. We simply do not understand the man or men behind these works under the Shakespeare authorship, so we just borrow too often abused words like "genius" to brush over our ignorance. This is a disrespect. 

But I am happy with this deficiency of verbal expression for certain great people, this just shows the real greatness. Lets not coin more flashy words of flattery. Nothing serves a composer or a writer better than enjoying their works. 

William Faulkner: Easily one of the biggest artists for me, also masculine in writing style, reading his works, there is a certain kind of manly proud oozing from the lines just like from Charles Dickens. Never feel any shame to read writers like William Faulkner and Charles Dickens: completed with manliness, honesty, pride, humors. 

Ernest Hemmingway: I like his stories, but too metropolitan sometimes, something he writes too long I want to read short, something I want to read long his writes short. His The Old Man and The Sea is successful, but his other short stories are not quite to the par, but at lest not boring due to his writing techniques. The terseness and straightforward descriptions are unique and strangely impressive.

Rudyard Kipling: An imperialistic writer no doubt, his longer novels are quite good, but his short stories could be painful for most people today, I do not doubt if one can fully understand his short stories will be able to really have fun with them. Still, I feel a bit malice stolen away from his languages, but it does not emotionally affect me too much as to criticize his artistry unjustly out of personal biase.

Fyodor Dostoevsky: A highly intelligent writer, imagine how a mathematician prepared for a Fields Medal would turn a writer, he is the one. His Crime and Punishment is an essential modernist realist masterpiece, but the goryness is also typical of russian culture steeped in conflicts of the time.

Nikolai Gogol: Somewhat neglected great writer, if you developed strong interest in novels, you should read him. If not, you are blameless to leave him for another time, just for his books are too long like Tolstoys.

Leo Tolstoy: A giant in literature, for sure, but his works are more for the real aficionados of literature than for majority, I have never finished any of his books but would be happy to try, a few ages into War and Peace does not deter me from collecting his major works.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

What is wrong with poverty?

Many western thinkers of modern age consider poverty to be some evil or the source of evils, like inscriminating a real criminal, so, is it wrong inherently to be poor? It seems some people do think it is. Whoa.

So if it is wretched to be poor so it must be always less wretched to be rich? what kind of logic is this? I feel imposition of values forcing down the throat. Yes, it is not good to be poor but to be evil is some other totally different matter. There is an important and vast difference between living a difficult life and being unhappy and evil. Who is there to judge my conscience not only for being good and evil but also for being happy and unhappy? Whoa..how arrogant.

I do not need to imagine how decadent some super-riches can be, it is boring to imagine these things, maybe if I have the money, I would like to experience some of their thrills but never imagine them. To judge what is being poor and rich is statistical and scientifical, but to judge what is being evil and good, being happy and unhappy using special standards upon certain group of people for their statistical distinctions itself is biased and unjust and arrogant.

If there is some wretchedness in the poor, then, there must also be no less or even greater wretchedness in the rich. To solve the problem of evil and good, of happiness and unhappiness by making people richer only? Tell that to your own children and nieces, do not leak it outside your lovely family please and Pray God Bless You.

I am sure modern psychology is so fake because it does not make diagnosis on the sickest minds which spread these vicious propagandas.

*Stop it.* 

I will guard my right to remain as poor as the poorest people, as I would my right to become as rich as I am pleased.

How poor and rich I am is none of anyone but mine own business: This is the right no money would buy away from me.

The right to be poor is more important than the right to be rich.

The western right is only concerned with getting native women pregnant, the left with blaming their own failure on the right and everybody else but themselves. None of them intends to conquer anyone but their own God-- Jesus Christ with their common lies.

The true social conflict that laid the foundation for all the socialist violences so far is not discrepancy in wealth but in information and education, especially when knowledge become corrupted with the few "educated people."

The most important factor of unhappiness of chinese people is losing the right to remain poor, therefore becoming either richer or poorer is like being forced upon and violated upon. While the west happily gives up their riches to further increase this confusion around the world they buy their peace of mind and society.

The greatest enemy from the west is not their guns and bombs and viruses: but their money.

We, as chinese, indians, russians, must defend ourselves from their money, beware of western money: it does not matter how much they come into our unexpecting society, it will raise real hell upon Earth among us. No doubt that, western capitals played a crucial role in establishing eastern socialist regimes and will continue to play the supportive role to these evil and filthy systems of thieves and murderers.

As money became the vessel of evil and vice, anything could become the bearer of evil and vice. Before we can retain the right to remain "poor", we have not the real right to be a true human being.

Money is an innocent thing which will be the last to be contaminated, the true secret of commonwealth is to share the innocent money not inifinite amount of it.
Therefore we can see if money is corrupted, everything else is suspecious then.

Yes, corruption of money is already the sign of the end not the beginning.

We have nowhere to escape.

Advices for western people: repent and return to christianity, there is no other choices for you as for ours to the path of imminent chaos.

Jap-rock for the coming chaos: 烙印战士/剑风传奇(Berserk) 二期 OP/ED(TV size)
(bilibili site)

Prepare for the chaos, if you are on the people`s side.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Ordo Chaos 混沌世纪 *

Against the order of money, what we should have for ourself? Almost nobody will offer a better answer than me this time, since my understanding of theontology is still more clear than anyone else. This is an interpretation of TRP(The Rule of People) under the perspective of a struggle against the money and more importantly, the corruption of human psyche.

The corruption of money is a sign of the corruption of human mind, nothing else. Therefore, the struggle is basically against the mental corruption, while regarding monetary corruption as a barrometer of the mental corruption. Yes, money corruption is a just a facade of the greater problem of human mind, therefore it is useless to war against money without an all-out-war against the universal corruption of humanity. This is the starting point of my interpretation of TRP under this mission against corruption: Ordo Chaos.

The Order of Chaos: to suspect everything`s integrity under the light of the monetary corruption, with the preparation to give up everything including all current wealth and properties including life and soul. The reasoning is simple：if we can not be sure about our own integrity, how can we be sure that our soul is still untainted? if tainted? what is the point to further pity ourself and our properties. Chaos is refering to the most original point of universe, the beginning of everything, the resolution and courage to reset everything anew.

Lets not fancy that chaos is only something coming out of some desperate poor men like me, I am sure a few elites up in the leadership embraced this idea since long ago. Chaos has been a morale for their pragmatical measures as we have witnessed so far. But the true chaos of God will never arrive untill people can adopt this concept whole-heartedly.

Now, the Order of Chaos is seen as necessary for people to excute their respective TRP system, or we can say that TRP needs to be started from this universal chaos. Therefore I announce, the *Order of Chaos/混沌世纪* is coming for chinese people at least, and hopefully soon for all people of the world.

Aphorisms for Chaos:

Every man of truth and courage must not only see the beauty of peace and order, but also the grandeur of chaos.

The closer to God, the more chaotic our world becomes, so do our hearts.

The enemy of peace is false peace, not war nor chaos.

Truth will not escape from you if you do not try to evade it.

Be mad, be crying, be shouting, within your mind of chaos.

A double chaos is a piece of symphony, a triple chaos is a miracle.

If I can not go straight into heaven by ascension, I will break the hell through untill I reach the another end of heaven and look down over all the kingdom of angels.

Humanity should consider it a priviledge not to be destined for heaven nor hell, so why should we give it up ourself?

I can call myself a follower of God, but also a son of chaos.

I might consider to be self-determinant and self-resolute being the foremost virtue of a man.

Isnt it absurd to think one can reach heaven simply buy doing nothing but eat and do business according to some books?

I will not believe in a God which divides humanity into two groups destined for either heaven or hell just for their deeds in this world of putrid corruption.

Jesus Christ is here, not in heaven nor in hell, he is here and has always been.

To condemn only bad people to hell is racist, this is the reason why most religious people so far are more racist than non-racist. All humanity should altogather go to hell or heaven, no exception!!

I follow Jesus Christ, nor heaven nor hell.

我跟随耶稣基督，我是混沌之子。


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

=================


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

This Blog is permanently finished and sealed, any editing or addition later to this post is not by me. 

All stories must have an end, so do all confessions of sin and faith, of falsity and of truth. 

真伪正邪，勿论也！皆应万物终结。

--Ariasexta


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

=======================


----------

